# (RP) Dangerous Legacy



## Vendetta (Jan 19, 2005)

Rogues Gallery
OOC Thread

Liam Wester approached the open gate leading to the small town of Tev’El Rhoe.  Though he had only been here twice more than ten years ago, it was just as he remembered it, even down to the sleeping guard.  The eight foot wall surrounding the city was covered in ivy and the wooden gate was open wide, almost welcoming him.  Striding forward, Liam noticed oddities about the wall… broken bits of wood, sporadic bits of ivy cut away, scorch marks… Was this really Tev’El Rhoe?  But yes, it had to be… for only a town such as Tev’El Rhoe would garner what amounted to be a pitiful attempt at a siege.  

A siege?  Children could siege Tev’El Rhoe!  Laughing to himself, Liam strode through the gate, past the sleeping guard who did nothing more than snort loudly while lost in his dreams.  Inside the walls, people busied themselves with their daily chores, going to and fro, from shop to shop, laughing and greeting each other fondly as if they had not seen each other just the day before and the day before that.  

Suddenly, a young dwarf appeared from around a building pulling a small cart with two large barrels the cart’s hollow.  “OY YE!  COMIN’ THROUGH, AYE!  WHAT’CHER SE’F.  ME CAIN’T STOP THIS OLE CART ONNA COPPER, YE KNOWED!”  The dwarf bellowed as he lugged the cart down the street.  His shouting worked as pedestrians gave the cart and dwarf a wide berth and watched as he passed them by wondering what it was he was pulling.  As if on cue, the dwarf continued his shouting, “GOTTA GIT THIS NEW SHIPMONT O’ CIN’MON ALE TA BRADOR!”  

“Elven Cinnamon ale?” Liam thought to himself.  “An exotic drink for a backwoods town.” Then turned on his heals and followed the dwarf.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​
Sonrik Velrys stood outside of the local tavern, The West End Inn, and watched the townsfolk busying themselves in the streets.  It was the end of the week and many of the area’s farmers were coming into town to sell their overstocks or buy provisions for the coming week.  Often, this preceded a nip into the bar where said farmers would drown out a weeks worth of labors.  Sometimes, things got rowdy… but just sometimes.  Sonrik wasn’t officially any kind of city authority, but his devotion to his god pretty much put him in high esteem of everyone in the town.  Things tended to go more smoothly when he was there.  Not so much because people were afraid of him, but simply because people looked up to his position as a holy warrior.  

The truth was, many of these farmers were fair fighters considering the slew of Kobold raiding parties that ran through the area from time to time, most especially this last year.  There were several of the town’s men that Sonrik didn’t think he could take in a fight, fair or not.  But they were essentially good people and they respected the gods.  

“GOTTA GIT THIS NEW SHIPMONT O’ CIN’MON ALE TA BRADOR!”  shouted Draeron, Brador’s son, as he came whipping around the Tev’El Rhoe Exchange toward the Inn.  Draeron was an excitable young lad… young… funny that.  The boy was three times Sonrik’s age yet, if he were human, would only in his mid teens, a few years younger than Sonrik himself.  The Paladin smiled to himself as the young dwarf swept past him toward the back of the inn and the service entrances.  “Be ye wantin’ a fine ale, m’lord?”  The dwarf asked as he approached.

“I’ve not much of a taste for your Cinnamon Ale, Draeron.”  Sonrik replied.  

“NAE!  This be new stuff, good stuff!  Me father shipped et straight from Tel’Loren itself!”  The young dwarf grinned broadly.

“From Thel’Lorean, eh?”  The Paladin mused.  “Perhaps I shall have a taste.  I’ve not tasted real Elven Cinnamon Ale before.”

“That be a good chap, aye!”  The dwarf called over his shoulder as he turned the corner, heading to the back.

Sonrik laughed to himself as his gaze followed Draeron.  When he turned back, his eyes met the gaze of a traveler… someone he’d not seen in these parts before.  He was thin but tall, brown eyes and brown shoulder length hair… not remarkable in anyway except for his piercing gaze.  Immediately Sonrik reached out with his gifts to see if he could sense any evil from this newcomer, but he did not.  Still… those eyes… this man had power and knew it.  The man nodded and stepped into the Inn.  Sometimes travelers meant trouble.  Sonrik decided to follow him and keep an eye out, just in case.  

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​
Gemble Longbottom, a Halfling of… less than perfect character, He’Rak, a Half Elf sorcerer and Sel’Tarien, an Elf, stood at the corner shop watching the people walking around the streets and wondering what they should do for the day.  Well… at least the two elven folk were… Gemble was entertaining himself by attempting to get a good look up the dresses of the ladies walking around.  

It was the third time Gemble had “falled” directly under the feet of a young woman and the muffled snicker told the elf and half-elf that the suspect Halfling’s antics had paid off yet again.

“Oh dear!” The young lady, Analee, exclaimed, kneeling down quickly to help the 2’10” Halfling back to his feet.  “Are you OK?” 

“OH!  Oh my!  I twisted my ankle a little, I think… I’m not sure I can walk.”  Gemble said in his most painstricken voice.  

“Don’t put weight on it, test it out.”  Analee said, staying close to the Halfling so that he could put his hand around her for support.  He stepped gingerly around in a circle, moaning and groaning in “pain” the whole time.  The elves saw Gemble’s hand at “just the right height” placed on the woman’s rear.  And, as if he knew what they just saw, Gemble turned and grinned at them; a grin that said “Look where my hand is.”  

He’Rak wanted to push Gemble over but knew better.  The time Sel’Tarien did that earlier today only incurred a nasty chewing out by the young and fondled young lass about how insensitive he was.  Nothing had delighted Gemble more and he seemed to be trying to egg one of them into repeating the act.  After a couple of minutes, Gemble thanked Analee and “shook off his injury” and returned to Sel’Tarien and He’Rak with a huge grin crossing his face.

“You’re terrible.”  He’Rak chided the Halfling.  

Before Gemble could say anything, they heard the cry of the young dwarf, advertising the Cinnamon ale.

“Come on, let’s grab a pint.”  He’Rak said.

“It is terrible ale that Brador gets.”  Sel’Tarien replied quickly.

“He gets it for you.” Gemble jumped in.

“You and the other elves of Tev’El Rhoe.”  He’Rak added.

“I know…”  Sel’Tarien groaned and turned toward the West End Inn followed by his two companions.  A couple of minutes later, the trio saddled up to the bar to a beaming Brador, a rotund dwarf who had enormous features.  Hands the size of a large Human’s, a nose that didn’t end and a beard so thick, some thought it was a weaved rug hanging from his face. 

Brador smiled widely, showing all 8 of his teeth.  The old dwarf had spent most of his life pitfighting and had lost most of his teeth.  In was something of a mystery how he could get most of his teeth knocked out and never once get his nose broken.  It was unreal to even imagine that no one had ever hit that gargantuan bologna loaf that the dwarf used to smell things.  A further mystery was why Brador never opened up his own pitfighting club to go along with his bar.  Every evening, he lost most of his business to the Fist and Blood Pub and Pit where locals indulged in the sport of pit fighting; an extremely popular sport around the towns of Enber.  

Brador pushed a mug of ale toward Sel’Tarien, grinning widely and nodding approvingly.  Sel’Tarien thanked the dwarf and, like a good sport, took a sip of the swill… only… it wasn’t swill!

“This is… great!”  Sel’Tarien said in surprise then taking a healthy draught from the mug.

“GOOD!  HA!  Et cost me a purty coin ta impert this stuff, aye.  Me didnae knowed ye effs be nae likin’ tha ale me been gettin’ so me brings this in from Tel’Lora eeself.  Et’ll cost a wee more than the crud me been gettin’ fer ye.”

“Tis worth it, good dwarf.”  Sel’Tarien replied with a smile, reaching for his coin purse.  “Tastes as though it hails from the Wild Cedar stock.”

“AYE!  That be the place me bought et from!”  The dwarf practically shouted.  Then, seeing Sel’Tarien going for his coinpurse, added, “Nae, ye!  Me’ll nae havin’ ye pay fer this one.  Me owes yer kind a round fer buyin’ tha swill me been gettin’ fer ya all this time.”

“Thank you, Brador.”  Sel’Tarien replied with a nod.

“Great!” The Halfling interjected.  “I’ll take mine then, good sir!”

“Ye’ll do nae such thing, Longbottom!  Ye’ll pay double!”  The dwarf growled at the Halfling who promptly fell off of his stool in shock.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​
Erlik throw a roundhouse punch that Korbin barely dodged as the crowed at the Fist and Blood Pub and Pit roared with excitement.  Sweat glistened off of their shirtless bodies as the two young men circled around each other looking for an opening.  This had been the best bout of the evening and the crowd let them know how appreciative they were for their effort.  Korbin threw a few quick jabs hoping for an opening but Erlik wasn’t that tired yet to fall for his ploy.  

Suddenly, a cry broke out in the pub above the noise of the cheering fans.  The cry that none wanted to hear… Kobolds were raiding again.

Quickly the two combatants ran for their clothes and weapons as everyone ran out of the pub.  The militia was assembling quickly and small groups were moving to the walls were the tops of ladders could be seen peeking over and the small but quick forms of Kobolds running along the wall, looking for a place to drop down into the town.  

Young and old alike filled the streets to defend the town from the kobolds.  Erlik, Korbin, Sel’Tarien, He’Rak, Sonrik and even a surprised Liam joined the others in formations where they were told by Old Ironhead, a 300 year old dwarven war veteran who no one in the town dared to stand against, where to set up the town’s defenses.  Sonrik paused for just a moment by the door leading out of the Pub and Pit, reached down behind a barrel and pulled up a grinning Gemble.  

“I… ah… dropped my sword back there.”  The Halfling told the Paladin pulling out his short, Halfling sword.  

“Then we are lucky that you have already found it.”  Sonrik replied, pushing the Halfling forward and into the formation.  Gemble grumbled but didn’t say anything as he took his place in the line.  Old Ironhead pointed at the group of young militia and shouted, “Ye group wit me!”  The group followed the burly old dwarf to the south wall where they engaged the kobolds one more time.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​
“We must do something!”  Elder Sonders shouted at the rest of the elders who ruled over the city of Tev’El Rhoe.  “We cannot sit back and fend off wave after wave of kobold every other night.”  The crowd of townsfolk watching the meeting echoed his sentiment.  

“And what can we do?” The cooler head of Elder Weaver asked.

“The Kobolds have never attacked us this way before.  Every day their attacks get bolder and grow larger in numbers.  Even just a year ago, there were never more than one or two attacks a season and now, three or four a week.  Something is going on to gather these beasts against us.”  Elder Williams put in.

“Last night, 5 good men died.  This is unacceptable.  We cannot continue to accept these kinds of losses without being overrun!”  Elder Tommbadal growled.  It was rare that anyone died in the kobold raids.  Several would get wounded, but rarely killed.  Kobolds were not known for their bravery and generally ran with what ever they had their hands on once the much larger humans, elves and even dwarves showed up to confront them.  

“Again, I ask you, what can we do?”  Elder Weaver asked.  To this, there was no answer as the Elders bickered back and forth for several minutes.

Finally, a call came from the back of the room.  Silence.  None ever interrupted the elders as they debated a decision… but as every head turned, the grim image of Old Ironhead stood unflinching.  

“We send a crew ta Enberton and the human king ta ask fer troops.  Tha numbers we faced last night is nothing short of a rising army o’ the critters an’ they be gettin’ bolder by tha day.  Somptin be goin’ on here an’ yer human king needs ta know ‘bout et.  We’ve no army ta fend off troops here!”  The dwarf said in a clear, demanding voice that was used to giving out orders.  

“That is a good idea, Ironhead.”  Elder Sonders said before anyone could debate it.

“But, who should we send?”  Elder Graves asked.

“Them boys me took inta battle last night at tha south wall.  Me watched ‘em fight ta see if’n they could do this fer us and they can.”  Old Ironhead replied.

“Boys?  We’ll trust this to boys?”  Elder Sonders growled.

“Men will need to tend their farms, their businesses.  We’ll also need our most experienced warriors here to protect our families and possessions.”  Elder Hedly said, thinking out loud.

“Young men… strong of arm, sharp of wit and…” Elder Weaver grinned, “ready to see the rest of the world.”

“Sendin’ these lads won’t hurt our defensin’ o’ the city much and they be capable o’ protectin’ theyseffs.”  Ironhead stated as a matter of fact.

“Who are they?”  Elder Graves asked.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​
Erlik, Sonrik, Korbin, He’Rak, Sel’Tarien, Gemble, Jaeden, Liam, Krueger and the Priest of Thorus Odara stood at the gate surrounded by the townsfolk and the Elders.  It was early in the morning three days after the decision had been made to send the young men, elves, dwarves and Halfling to Enberton.  The Elders had given a sealed scroll for the king to Sonrik with the request written in their own hands.  Krueger held the polls of a small cart that was packed with the parties supplies, which included two large wheels of cheese, several pounds of dried fish and pork, roots (to be boiled like potatoes) and half a dozen loaves of wey bread, and two five gallon barrels of clean water; enough to last nearly a week for the whole group.  Even Brador donated the first half cask of Cinnamon ale to the party.  

But before the party could leave, a young runner was seen coming up the road toward Tev’El Rhoe.  All watched the young man as he ran and something deep inside of them sank, knowing this could not bring good news.  

A few minutes later, the young man ran up to the open gate and shouted for all to hear, “The Great Kendrian and Tandra’var are dead!”  

The words hung in the air like the smell of rotten eggs, and elicited a similar response as tears fell down the cheeks of several there.  Sel’Tarien couldn’t believe what he had heard.  Kendrian could not be dead!  He fell to his knees in stunned silence. 

The boy continued, “There is a dragon in Enber.  It fell upon Thel’Lorean, burning the once great elven capital to the ground.  It did fell the mighty Kendrian, slayer of Rox’Voroth and took away Tandra’var upon its own back.  But worse still, the dragon confessed to an unholy union between itself and the dreaded Rox’Voroth which did begat a pair of twin children, half dragon abominations sworn to the will of the Dark Lord himself!  King Promus himself bids ye send emissaries forth to Enberton to discuss the matter and what must be done!”

The boy turned over the letter to Elder Weaver who stepped forward toward him.  Weaver was a young elf 300 years ago when Rox’Voroth ravaged Enber.  He was the only person in Tev’El Rhoe that had been alive to remember those dark days.  His face blanched as he read the letter and handed it to Elder Sonders who came up to stand beside him.  Elder Weaver bid a young lady to take the boy to the inn on his account for a bite to eat, a bath and a bit of rest then turned to the group of young men.

“This changes little for this mission.  Give the king our letter and find out what will be done about these bastard children of the Dark Lord.  Tev’El Rhoe will do what little we can.  Send us word as soon as you can and return to us, safe.”  Elder Weaver said then bowed his head and practically ran from the gate toward his home.  A somber din fell over those crowded around. 

Old Ironhead came up to the group, placed his hand on the shoulder of Krueger and said, “Today, ye be men of Enber.  Do wot ye can… for little else can Tev’El Rhoe offer.  But know this lads, Me cannae be prouder o’ that which we can offer.  Ye men can be a light, and by Oberon’s great beard, ye will be, me reckons.”

After another round of goodbyes, the group of young adventurers steps out onto the road leading away from Tev’El Rhoe.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 19, 2005)

*Rak*

He'Rak that likes to be called Rak by friends, looks very insecure there he stands with his friends looking down the road. He takes some steps forward, stops and turns to the group. “Do we have all we need? I hope someone have given us a map, or general directions” ”I know the way as it is told in the village”



> From Tev'El Rhoe, it is nearly a straight line to the town of Neefe at the north western shore, just a couple day trip from Enberton, which lay in the middle of the northern shore. This trip will be 2 or 3 days shorter (about one week) than following the lake. But if you catch a boat, you can make the trip in 2 days down the river to Lake Enber and the boat will have you to Enberton in hours.




“I think the best option is the fastest one, with all those Kobolds out there attacking us, they sure have their camps in the woods and not on the water or in boats” “the village need those swords soon and the elders need to know what will be done with this new treat” “Shall we take a vote on land-way or river-way?” “I vote for the river” he says lifting his arm. 

Rak is almost jumping of eximent there he stands wanting to take the road. _This must be my call, the wind wanted to take me there but the earth do know better I must hear at her more often._ He looks down the road again waiting for his friends to make up their own mind's Looks at the sky making out the days of the weal and time on the day. _Crossbow... _there he tries some times to load as fast he can sending some bolts against a near tree missing 2 of 5. _bolts looks god... spear_he takes some stepps furter away and draws the spear swinging it against the poor tree and finally   concentrates, thinking on what they can expect on the road.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 19, 2005)

*Liam Wester, human warlock (class is not a publicized fact)*

Liam watches the others as they walk along the path leading from the village.  It seems strange to him that after having just arrived, here he is leaving again.  It's good to be able to help, but it still feels strange to be acting as an emmisary of a town that he's not really from. . . not any more at least.  His mind drifts as he wonders briefly how his family is coping with the kobold raids, but shortly returns to the business at hand.

"We can't guarentee the water will be any fast, Rak.  If we fail to find a boat, then we're stuck with an even longer journey.  I vote for the direct overland path.  We'll get to Enberton fast enough.  My worry is that there won't be much the king can spare to deal with an army of kobolds, not with a dragon on the loose."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Sonrik, Human Paladin*

Sonrik is praying.  At the news of the fate of Thel'Lorean, the young man placed his sword in the ground and took a knee behind it, facing the road before him.  With his head bowed, and his blonde hair falling into his face, he prays.  He plays to Sant Alyys for mercy on the souls of the Eldar who met an unjust fate.  He prayed to Sant Jusra'el to protect the land from the vile darkness of Rox'Voroth, for the mere mention of his name make the young warrior's stomach turn.  He prayed to Sant Helgreth to watch over Tev'el Rhoe, to keep the men vigilant, and the children safe from hunger and harm.  And finally, he prayed to the mighty Twins, Evradar and Omadon, to show him the righteous path on what will surely be a difficult journey.  Quietly, Sonrik whispers, _"Guide my heart, and my sword will fly true....." _ 

The young man stands once more, and says clearly, "Do not lose faith so soon, Liam.  We not not the mind of the crown, for that is why we travel to seek it's guidance."  Sonrik looks around at the group, as if looking for a sign.  He than says, "But yes, we must move quickly.  But I am not as well traveled as some, nor do I know the ways of rivermen.  Are the docks so far as to take us away from our other paths?  Surely, if luck finds us, it would speed us on our way."  Sonrik turns his head and looks grimly at the road before them.  Quietly, he says,  "The Sants know that at this rate, Tev'el Rhoe will be beset upon again in our absence."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 19, 2005)

*Sel'Tarien, Elf Swashbuckler 1*

Sel'Tarien was shaken. _Kendrian and Tandra'var dead... Thel'Lorean razed..._ The elf closed his eyes, and when he opened them again, they were cold. The Dragon would have to pay, Sel'Tarien swore quietly to himself. The dragon and her children.

 "*The river would be the fastest route only if we find a ship willing to carry a group of our size, which I believe is no easy task. I vote for the overland route.*"


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 20, 2005)

Korbin nods his head in agreement at Sel'Tariens' words.

"The elf is right.  We'd most likely waste valuable time seeking a boat headed there, anyhow."

"So unless one of us owns a boat, our best option as I see it is overland."

He looks around at his compainions, seeking other opinions.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 20, 2005)

"Oh no no no no, my friends."  The halfling Gemble says, words pouring from his lips like an overturned bottle of wine.  "Tis safer a trip along the river and lake, and better still by boat if we are so lucky."

*"By Oberon's thrice blessed mallet, me'll nae ride inna cursed water cart!  Tha land route be best fer us." *  The Dwarf Krueger thunders to the others, *"Me'll face a dozen battles upon dry land with me Axe in hand than the bowels o' tha deep waters fer even an hour!"*

"I do not know.  The way over land is not wrought with many true dangers but if we were to catch a boat, we'd be in Enberton 4 days earlier, even waiting a day for it to sail."   Jaeden says, his brow furrowed in thought.

*"LAND!" *  Krueger bellows in the way of a dwarf, sacrificing intelligent argument for volume.  

As Gemble opens his mouth to protest the dwarf's "reasoning", Krueger scowls at him and the timid halfling suddenly becomes enamoured with a pebble upon the road.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 20, 2005)

*Rak*

"Well seem pretty obvious that the most of us want to take the land option" "Well people lets get going" "not much time to spare"_ in my case pretty unusual after hanging around in town for some time now
_
Rak takes the spear in one hand and begins to move against Neefe at the north western shore of the lake.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 20, 2005)

*Ala, female elven Cleric of Thorus Odara*

Ala listens to the group and once everyone has had a say, she lowers her hood and speaks.  She prepares herself mentally for the shock, which she has become accusomted to, that others often express when she speaks; when they learn that she is, in fact, a woman.

"Every moment spent wagging our tongues is a moment wasted.  Let us decide and then move onward, be it by land or sea, t'is no true matter so long as our course lies before us..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Sonrik Velrys, Human Paladin 1*

"Aye,"  says Sonrik, "Rak is right.  It seems that more of us would take comfort on the land than on the waves."   Tightening the straps on his pack, he says, "Lets us tarry no longer.  We must make good time today."  The young man takes off after Rak, though it is evident that Sonrik's travel will be slowed by his armor.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 20, 2005)

*Liam Wester, human warlock*

Once a decision has been reached, Liam wastes no time in shouldering his pack and setting off with the others.  In deference to the many references to the dangers of land travel he keeps an eye out for Kobolds as he walks along next to the cart.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2005)

Sel'Tarien nods in agreement, and follows the others. If he takes any offense at being simply called "the elf" by Korbin, he doesn't show it.

 "*Another thing is, many people will try to get a boat now. We won't be the only group on our way to Enberton. If we try to get a boat in this situation, we likely have to wait longer than is worth.*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 20, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sel'Tarien nods in agreement, and follows the others. If he takes any offense at being simply called "the elf" by Korbin, he doesn't show it.
> 
> "*Another thing is, many people will try to get a boat now. We won't be the only group on our way to Enberton. If we try to get a boat in this situation, we likely have to wait longer than is worth.*"




"Yeah, Sel" " boats will be difficult" He then whispers to him "did you see the grab Gemble had on that nice woman the other day? " "I'm not sure but i think that's the daughter of Weta, you know the from the house across the street of the blacksmith..." "When i get back, she will be the first I let honor me, after getting some sword here to the defence of the wall" "she sure will be impressed" He small talks with Sel'Tarien about everything. Looking at the sky and trying to make the way trough the landscape.

ooc: can you please describe the landscape Vendetta? in which direction are we moving? and at last  please inform of the hour on the day it is.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2005)

Shortly, a soft smile appears on Sel'Tarien's face, but quickly fades again. "*I am sure she will be impressed, more so when you return.*"
 He doesn't actually say it, but Sel'Tarien's voice gives the impression that he expects not to return as soon as the others.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 20, 2005)

Erlik could feel the itching of palms once more this talk of boats and paths was pointless banter. In the glade the boys would run, leaping amongst the ledges and crags like the wooly thar and that was what he wanted to do now - to be leaping amongst the crags instead of terrorised by a dragon and its horde.

"Let us not dally any longer" the wiry mountain man turned to the others "if this Dragon and the dreaded Rox’Voroth are joined then there is little doubt that they or their fell offspring will also seek out the King"


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 21, 2005)

Erlik's grim prophacy puts a dampener on the group as they turn from the road and head northward.  

It is just after mid morning and the sun is now well above the massive mountain range that cups the Enber valley.  The rolling woodland area through which they travel is very serene and it doesn’t take long before each is lost in their own thoughts on the matter at hand.

-	Why were the kobolds attacking so frequently when their raids were so sparse even a year ago?

-	Would the King really be able to provide aid to a small city on the corner of Enber like Tev’El Rhoe?

-	What encounters and dangers would they face on this trip?  What awaited them when they got to Enberton?  Would King Promus even talk to them or accept their missive they carry with such dire news of the Dragon Children of Rox’Voroth?

-	What had happened to Tandra’var when he was carried away by the dragon?  Though he was 800 years old, what would Enber do now without Kendrian?

-	Who were these “dragon children” and what was their plan?  Were they Dragon-like or some kind of half dragon/half human abomination?  And, what could they possibly do against a dragon?  Would they join a dragon hunting party and track the beast down?  Would they even be able to survive it?

-	And just how the heck did the evil elf, Rox’Voroth _mate_ with a dragon?

Just after mid-day, the party begins to move out of the woodland hills and onto the planes, where it is agreed travel will be faster.  But before moving out of the light treeline, the two elves notice smoke on the horizon.  The stealthier among the group, He’Rak, Gemble, Erlik, Sel’Tarien, Liam, and Jaeden move forward to see if they can get a better look and assess the danger, if any.  Ahead some 400 yards, there are several small fires, camp fires, complete with tents scattered throughout the lower planes of the Lomus valley (The river to the north, see attached map of Enber with red trail marking your path.)  There appears to be over a dozen distinct campsites, based on the thin trails of smoke wafting into the noon-day air.

Sel’Tarien and Liam: 



Spoiler



In the camps, you make out the forms of Kobolds.  While it is impossible to try to count their number from this range, you are certain they outnumber you by at least 10 to one, and that’s just in the camps that you can see clearly enough, just over half of the distinctly visible camp sites.



Moving back to the rest of the group, the 6 companions report.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2005)

Liam walks back with the others.

"There's a literal army of kobolds camped out there.  We hope to confront or sneak through them.  I think we must circumvent the area altogether."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 24, 2005)

*Ala, female elven Cleric of Thorus Odara*

Ala nods, "I agree - we cannot confront an entire army!"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Sonrik Velrys, Human Paladin 1*

"Aye, she is right.  But which way?",  says Sonrik, looking off to the distance.  "Shall we head for open lands, and risk being spotted and chased?  Or should we head to the hills for cover.  Though I know not what lurks there, or if that is where the Kobolds come from."  Sonrik peers off towards the encampment, as if waiting for some sort of sign.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 24, 2005)

*Korbin, Human Fighter 1*

"Cover of the hills seems our safest route.  It will slow us down, but will lessen the chance we are discovered."

Korbin rests his hands on the two shorts swords on either side of his hips.

"Still, even if we come upon any patrols in the hills, there are enough of us to dispatch them quickly and continue moving.  By the time the main army discovers their companions missing, we'll be long gone."

He smiles, as if hoping for an encounter.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Liam Wester, human warlock*

Liam nods along with the others.

"It does seem that the kobolds have taken over the plains.  Perhaps by skirting the hills and traveling north past the kobold's western edge we can avoid any contact.  The hills themselves should provide decent cover as long as we do not march along the tops."

He does not look nearly as eager for an encounter as Korbin.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 24, 2005)

"*I would prefer a faster route aroun them, but we will help no one if we are spotted. Let's go for the hills.*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 24, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Aye, she is right.  But which way?",  says Sonrik, looking off to the distance.  "Shall we head for open lands, and risk being spotted and chased?  Or should we head to the hills for cover.  Though I know not what lurks there, or if that is where the Kobolds come from."  Sonrik peers off towards the encampment, as if waiting for some sort of sign.





“Cover yes yes” does Rak say seeing backward over his shoulder “Well that will do it north” “Seems to me a good idea” “are there any of you that are good on geography” “I did never pay much attention in classes”  he says making a little smile. 
He walks over to Sonrik “nice blade you got there” “does it have any name?” 
“my little crossbow is a gift from my dad” “he named it Chiit” he shows the crossbow to Sonrik “nice piece, good wood” “and the bolts are made by my Master Thalas”
He walks north looking around Spot: Roll(1d20)+4:12,+4 Total:16


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 24, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> He walks over to Sonrik “nice blade you got there” “does it have any name?”
> “my little crossbow is a gift from my dad” “he named it Chiit” he shows the crossbow to Sonrik “nice piece, good wood” “and the bolts are made by my Master Thalas”



"A fine weapon, Rak.  You must be proud to wield you own father's work.",  says the young man, as his eyes drift away from the crossbow and to his feet.  _I wonder if some day, my own father will keep me in his thoughts,_
 he thinks.

"As for my blade, I thank you, but no it has no name.",  Sonrik replies, "It is simply a tool of Hieronious' will, and I am it's humble wielder."  Looking at the sword and laughing, he says, "Honestly, I am not sure if it has earned a name.  If it has fought glorious battles in the past, it was not in my hands."   Sonrik smiles at Rak, "Perhaps when the right time comes, you can help me name it, my friend."


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 25, 2005)

*" 'nuff talk!" * The dwarf, Krueger snorts, cutting straight to the point in only the way a dwarf can. *"Emb'ton won't come ta us, now will et? Nae!"*

With a moderate chuckle, the party moves further back into the woodland hills and heads north.  It is not long before the halfling, Gemble, puts up his hand and calls for a stop in movement.  Having grown used to trusting the halfling's senses when out in the wilds, everyone stops immediately and strains their eyes and ears for dangers.  Ala and Erlik hear the faint sound of the beeping squeek of Kobold's speaking their own language.  Moving cautiously ahead, you soon discover a troop of 56 Kobolds divided up into 5 squads of ten and a "leader" standing before each of the groups and a single leader marching back and forth before the entire group, apparently giving orders.  Jaeden, who speaks the kobold language tells you that the head kobold is their captain and he is giving patrol orders to the rest to split up by their squads and find food and suplies, preferably a human or halfling village that they can pillage.  

Soon enough, the troops give some kind of awkward salute with varried levels of professionalism and head off in different directions.  Fortune is with your group, as none move directly toward your group.  While skilled, and easily overmatching a kobold one on one, 56 perhaps may be too many to face at one time.  

As the squads head off in their respective directions, the captain stands firm, alone, watching them go.  Jaeden translates his last comment spoken to the air and himself alone... or so he thought.  "Soon enough, we'll find a place to settle once again and perhaps then, aquire the strength to force the hobgoblin scum out of our caves!"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

*Ala, female elven Cleric of Thorus Odara*

A look of concern crosses the elf's features as she hears the translated kobold's words.  "I just thought of something, everyone, something that chills me to the bone.  With an army of kobolds of this size so close to Tev'El Rhoe, shouldn't we send word to warn them?  An army of that size, without any doubt, would target the town without a moment's notice!  Furthermore, if there are vast numbers of hobgoblins about, Tev'El Rhoe needs to know this as well!  Hobgoblins will not lie in wait in those caves for long, I'd warrant!"


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 25, 2005)

"Hobgoblins and kobolds!" Erlik growls his distaste for such creatures obvious "Why are Hobgoblins invading kobold caves?" he mused "I think we should capture this captain and interogate him before killing him. That way we will at least know more of their motive and plan - what say you?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 25, 2005)

*Rak*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Hobgoblins and kobolds!" Erlik growls his distaste for such creatures obvious "Why are Hobgoblins invading kobold caves?" he mused "I think we should capture this captain and interogate him before killing him. That way we will at least know more of their motive and plan - what say you?"




"I cant say i disagree" “i like more that idea than what Ala is saying” “I wouldn't have one of us to go back with so little information” “they know the treat is big” “my guess is that they are in full work whit the protection of the town” “specially whit the latest news that the courier brought” he looks on the party “are there any that don't want make a try to capture the captain alive?”


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 25, 2005)

*Korbin, Human Fighter 1*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> "I think we should capture this captain and interogate him before killing him. That way we will at least know more of their motive and plan - what say you?"




"Hmm...that would provide us with valuable information.  It's these hobgoblins that worry me, though.  What say we capture this Kobold captain and....er.....convince him that we can help his people provided they stop raiding our homes?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2005)

*Liam Wester, human warlock*

Liam shrugs.

"Just to present a different viewpoint.  Tev'El Rhoe knows that kobolds are out here.  Maybe not how many or exactly where, but the kobolds have been raiding for a while now.  The town knows of the kobolds and the kobolds must already know of the town.  Our job is to send a message.  That said, I have no objections to the plan. . . I just thought I'd let you all decide."


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 25, 2005)

*"Me says we kilt 'em all!  Go off onna each squad one by one!"*  The dwarf growls with an eerie grin on his face.

"We should just sneak past all of this and get to Enberton..."  The halfling begins.

*"YE COWARD!"* The dwarf roars... too loudly.

All eyes turn to the kobold captain, including Krueger who realizes too late his mistake.  The kobold captain turns your direction and draws his sword, eyes wide and looking frantically for an attacker.  There is an awkward moment when it is obvious that the captain cannot see you.  He calls out and Jaeden translates that he's calling his squads back.  At this, the dwarf pulls his axe and charges out toward the Kobold.

*"BY THA BEARD O' OBERON, PREPARE TA FACE YER WENCH GOD!  YE AGAINST ME, DRIP, ALONE HERE AN' NOW!"  * He shouts.  The much smaller kobold has a moment of fearful recognition but sets himself for the charge.

----------------------------===========((OOC))===========----------------------------​
Ah, the joys of having NPCs running with your party.

From your vantage point at this moment, you cannot see the "field of battle" very well.  There are several trees and many shrubs between you and the Kobold captain to get a good lay of the land.  You can tell there is a decent amount of space though, some kind of small clearing, to have fit so many kobolds.  (Even if they are so small) You are not sure how bit the clearing is but a safe bet is that it is at least 30 feet by 40 feet wide, probably bigger.  There are plenty of trees further up where ranged attackers can hide and fire from a distance and you are about 50 feet away through bad terrain.  The dwarf will not get to the Kobold captain this round.  How far away the kobold squads are is unknown to you.  at the outset of the captain's call, you do not hear any return call from the kobolds and you've not yet seen any returning... but that's just been a couple seconds of time that has passed.  

Please post your actions for the next six seconds (a combat round, regardless of whether you go into combat)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Sonrik Velrys, Human Paladin 1*

"Krueger, NO!!!",  yells Sonrik as the dwarf tears off into towards the kobolds.  Drawing his sword, the young man turns to his companions and says, "We've got to help him.  Cover me!"   Sonrik charges in after the dwarf, shield held high in front of him.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: Any chance we can get a map?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2005)

*Liam Wester, human warlock*

Liam curses under his breath as the dwarf yells and runs off after the kobold.  His eyes quickly scan the area even as he starts moving.  His long strides carry him toward the kobold, but keep him hidden in the trees.

[ooc - move and fire.  Move towards the clearing 30'.  I'm not sure where the trees 'further up' are, but if they're in a direction that will get him a clearer shot at the clearing, he'll move towards them.  +2 touch attack Eldritch Blast, 1d6 damage, 60' range, precise shot just in case anyone reaches melee range.]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 25, 2005)

"*We were supposed to get help with the kobold situation, not solve it by ourselves.*" Sel'Tarien mutters as he draws his bow. He'll take a shot at the kobold (if possible, moving to a good spot first, but not at the expense of making his attack).

"*Stay as close to each other as possible - we have to be ready to retreat quickly!*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 25, 2005)

*Rak*

_*S**t!
*_
Rak loads his crossbow and will try to shoot the captain if close enough. 
If not he will stay close to Sel'Tarien ready to fire and seeking a place to get a good angel to the captain. 
If he has the opportunity he will silently hide.



ooc:

crossbow light 1d8 19-20 /x2 80 ft= 35 gp

point blank shot: +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons

Spot (wis +2)+1[race] +1[rank]=4 
Hide (dex +1) = 1
Move Silently (dex +1) =1


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 25, 2005)

*Korbin, Human Fighter 1*

"Damn the dwarf!" curses Korbin.  He immediately follows Sonrik, drawing his twin swords.  He yells back to the others "Cover us from the trees on the high ground!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 25, 2005)

*Sel'Tarien, Elf Swashbuckler 1*

_The elf, the dwarf... Someone should tell Korbin that we _*do*_ have names..._


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Ala, female elven cleric of Thorus Odara*

'_Fool dwarf_', Ala thinks to herself, drawing her longsword and bracing her shield.  With a silent prayer and without a word, she rushes into battle alongside him...

OOC: double move, if it brings me into melee range.  If not, full move to catch up with the dwarf.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Krueger races toward the kobold captain, shouting various obscenities at him in the dwarven tongue.  His companions give chase after the wayward dwarf.  Sel’Tarien quickly stops at a nearby tree, nochs and arrow to his shortbow and fires.  The shot is true, hitting the Captain in the shoulder.

Korbin, Sonrik and Ala rush after Krueger, their longer legs easily covering the distance of the stubby legged war machine.  He’Rak follows close behind, as does Jaeden.  But Rak halts by a moderate sized tree where he begins to load his crossbow.  Gemble runs up behind Rak and hides there, just behind Rak’s leg. 

Liam veers off from the rest of the group and takes cover behind pine tree.  He takes several deep breaths as he builds up his mighty eldritch energy, preparing himself for an attack.  

Wincing in pain, the Kobold grabs his shoulder.  When he looks up, he sees the onrush of Krueger, Ala, Sonrik, and Korbin and his eyes go wide with fear.  He cries out again in his beeping, squeaking language.  None of you need Jaeden to translate the meaning of the cry.  

----------------------------===========((OOC))===========----------------------------​ 
*Sel’Tarien*:  Fires shortbow 17 (1d20) +5 (total bonus) = 22, a hit, doing 3 (1d6) damage.  Gain partial cover.
*He’Rak*:  Double move, gain partial cover.
*Liam*: Double move, gain partial cover.
*Erlik*: (Has not posted as yet)  Moved 30 feet closer
*Ala*, *Sonrik*, and *Korbin*:  Double move, catch up with Krueger.


*Kolbold Captain*:  Takes 3 points of damage.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 26, 2005)

"We want it alive!" Erlik calls to those ahead in melee with the kobold "knock it out but do not slay it!"

Hearing the kobold call he turns, ready's his crossbow and scans the perimeter hoping to spot any returning squads before they get close.

ooc _should he spot anything will run towards it shoot and hopefully distract them..._


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2005)

*Liam Wester, human warlock*

Liam grimaces at Erlick's restriction.  Unable to assist in disabling the kobold, he starts looking upwards into the tree that he is standing beneath.  Perhaps he can climb into it in order to snipe at any returning kobold patrols.

[ooc - how climbable is the tree. . . for a person with a -1 climb score?  If it looks impossible he will simply hunker down by his tree (hide +5) and watch the clearing for returning patrols]


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 26, 2005)

Sonrik quickly sees the wisdom in showing mercy to the Kobold captain, as one of the group will be returning to warn the village.  He switches his grip on his longsword and charges in to hit the Kobold with the flat of his blade.

(OOC-  Att: +2(!!) (+1 BAB, +2 STR, +1 focus, +2 charge, -4 nonlethal), -2 AC)


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ala cries out, her words tinged with the power of her patron, "Surrender!"  She then pauses for a moment and yells again.  "Drop your weapons and you'll not be harmed!"

OOC: Casting _command_.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 26, 2005)

Seeing that simply dropping the bow might lead to losing it in a retreat, Sel'Tarien puts it away in a more orderly fashion and draws his rapier as he moves on to the kobold.

_A rapier is pretty awkward for subdual, but maybe..._


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 27, 2005)

*Rak*

Rak scans the woods. Looking and hearing for the enemy. If he does not see or hear any on his right flank he will advance seeking cover. "Gemble follow me" he wispers.


Listen (wis+2) +1 [race]+1[rank]= 4
Spot (wis +2)+1[race] +1[rank]=4


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 27, 2005)

*Korbin, Human Fighter 1*

Korbin advances slowly, circling to the left of the Kobold Captain, swords held menacingly at the ready.

_OOC: Korbin will use his 30 ft move to end up two squares away from the kobold, due north of it. (Assuming 1 square = 5 ft.)_


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 27, 2005)

*Round 2*

Erlik takes a few moments to look around and listen.  His efforts are rewarded, if you can call it that, when he first hears rustling through the dried leaves on the woodland floor.  He turns to see several of the small, lizard goblin things weaving through the brush toward them… obviously, at least one of the squads heard their captain’s call!  Rushing ahead and, having readied his light crossbow already, fires off a shot at the closest approaching Kobold.  It strikes true, but the scrawny beast disappears behind a large shrub and Erlik cannot determine its fate.

The Priestess of Thorus Odara stops and cries out to her god.  Odara answers as strange words flow from her lips just before she shouts “Surrender! Drop your weapon and you will not be harmed!”  The captain, looking quite afraid, drops his weapon… though Ala suspects that her spell did not affect this decision.  

Sonrik rolls the hilt of his blade in his hand and charges the captain.  But as the blade drops from his tiny hand, Sonrik pulls up his charge and brings his weapon to the ready.  The captain doesn’t blink at the paladin but cowers as the burly dwarf dives forward arms outstretched and lands, chest first, on top of the kobold in some kind of dwarven battle belly-flop.  The kobold captain disappears beneath the broad shoulders and chest of the dwarf, who then quickly shoves the captain’s sword aside.  *“Ye be nae goin’ no where, ye drip!”*

Meanwhile, Liam grimaces.  His powerful eldritch blast is not well suited for putting an opponent away with only temporary harm.  He looks up the tree… looks away… looks back up… Hey!  He thinks he can probably climb up this sucker with all the limbs poking out this way and that.  Grabbing a branch, the warlock takes a deep breath, knowing he’s not well skilled at climbing, and begins to pull himself up.  About 8 feet above the ground, he feels he shouldn’t risk climbing higher.  Away to the north, Liam can see a squad of Kobolds making their way through underbrush… they don’t seem to have heard the captain’s cry as they continue forward.  To the east, he notices a squad of kobolds rushing back to their captain and opens his mouth to cry out a warning as Erlik rushes forward toward them.  As Erlik looses the bolt, so too does Liam unleash the energies building up within him.  A dark and violet blast of raw magic bursts forth from Liam’s outstretched hand at a second kobold.  The thing yelps in pain and falls over onto the ground, unmoving.  

Korbin, who had been moving in on the Kobold, watches the dwarf envelop the thing, turns to see what the commotion was nearby and sees a kobold soldier quivering in pain as it drains its life-blood onto the ground.  A strange haze wafts away as the effects of Liam’s blast fades away.  He readies himself as he sees a half dozen more kobold soldiers coming out of the brush.

Sel’Tarien shoulders his bow and draws his rapier and starts forward just in time to see the dwarf put the splash on the captain.  But a streak of dark matter catches his periferial vision and he first sees Liam then the approaching kobolds.  He alters his direction to intercept. Jaeden moves to Sel’Tarien’s side.

Unnoticed, Rak and Gemble sneak down to the large oak tree where, behind a nearby fir tree, they find nearly total cover.  “Oh dear, a squad of those kobolds are returning.”   Gemble says nervously by Rak’s knee.




--------------------------=======((OOC))=======--------------------------​
*Erlik*:  Loads crossbow with held action.  Moves forward to K7 and fires on a kobold soldier rolling 16 (1d20) +3 (bonuses) = 19, hit, doing 4 (1d8) damage.

*Ala*: Casts “Command” on the kobold captain who rolls a total will save of 19 and resists the spell of the cleric. Ala may still move before the next round (and can combine this move with her next move for an effective 60’ move)

*Sonrik*:  Moves to G14 and abandons charge.  Still has a standard action.

*Krueger*: Grapples Kobold Captain and has him pinned.

*Liam*:  Climbs tree, retains partial cover and now 8 feet up.  Fires Eldritch blast at Kobold rolling 19 (1d20) +2 (bonuses) = 21, hit! Rolling 5 (1d6) points of damage.  || 



Spoiler



You see the kobold that “disappeared” has fallen into the bush and appears to be dying


 ||

*Korbin*: Moves to I14 to face the coming kobolds.  Still has a standard action.

*Rak*: Finds near total cover behind a tree and under the large Oak in M8

*Gemble*: Hides behind Rak.

*Jaeden*: Moves to K10


*Kobold Captain*: Resists the Command Spell with a total will save of 19 (Man, I’m rolling high today), but drops his weapon anyway.  Is then grappled by Krueger and is pinned.

*Kobold 1*: Disappears behind shrub

*Kobold 2*: Dying -1 HP

*Kobolds 3, 4, 5, and 6*: enter field of battle.


*Up Next*
Jaeden (Held Standard Action)
Ala (Held Move Action)
Sonrik (Held Standard Action)
Korbin (Held Standard Action)
Top of the order


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 27, 2005)

Erlik swings his halberd into action and *charging* forward towards the kobolds brings his blade to bear using its reach to kill the beasties without getting close enough for the small lizards to retaliate.

(ooc _maintain reach with 5foot step as required_)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 27, 2005)

*Rak*

Rak will stay hiden with Gemble casting detect magic. 

"from where Gemble, from where" he again wispers.

He then waits the enemy to get in range for his magic misiles.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 27, 2005)

((OOC: Actually, Rak would have seen them as well when moving to their hiding place.  But, Gemble will point none the less... so Rak knows where the kobolds are coming from))


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 27, 2005)

(Could we see what kind of weapons the kobold have?)

Sel'Tarien moves forward to meet the kobolds (J17 if 3 is still standing), tumbling if necessary, to strike at the nearest kobold, and hopefully determine the fate of kobold 1.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 27, 2005)

*Korbin, Human Fighter 1*

Korbin, seeing the Kobold Captain go down under Kruegar, advances toward the middle of the squad line.

[OOC: Korbin moves east to I18 (20'), then diagonally to J19 (5') to square where kobold disappeared;  he will then take single swing (+4 to hit, d6+12 damage) at Kobold #3]


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 27, 2005)

(OOC-Seeing little I can do on a Standard Action, with a sword and shield in hand, I'll ready for a charge if I can(or full defense if I can't do that[confusion]).  SOOOO....when I  can charge myself, I'd like to charge attack into square J20 ,and swing on #4.  If they have moved by then, I'll obviously be changing my orders.)


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 27, 2005)

Seeing little reason to move from his vantage point, Liam holds on tight to the tree trunk and points once more at the approaching kobolds.  Dark energies crackle around his hand as he prepares to smite his foes. . . from a safe distance.

[ooc - I realize I didn't have a readied action, but it wasn't very clear whether you wanted the next round as well or not. . .

Eldritch Blast at #4, +2 attack (touch), 1d6 damage]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Ala dashes forward, still brandishing steel and sheild and tries to locate the kobold that "vanished".  _'T'would not do to have a spellcaster lost amongst our midst, even a kobold spellcaster!'_, she thinks to herself.

OOC: Move to I17 and Search +2 (or Spot +4) for the kobold or signs of its passage.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

((OOC: 







			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (Could we see what kind of weapons the kobold have?)



Good question.  They are all weilding Kobold sized long swords... thinner versions of a normal short sword, and a small shield, about the size of a buckler))

(Working on post now))


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

*Round 3*

Dashing forward, Ala makes it to the place where the Kobold disappeared. (Ashy -->|| 



Spoiler



You notice the kobold laying in the back of the large shrub, an arrow in its chest and clinging to dear life.  It is alive and breathing and doesn’t look as if it will die… but it is definitely out of the fight.


 ||) 

Raising his shield and sword, Sonrik cries out as he rushes at a kobold just past Ala.  His blade is true and pierces the chest of the lizard like creature.  It slumps against the blade before falling to the ground, dead.

The kobold standing next to Sonrik and his victim, screams, turns and attempts to run, giving Sonrik ample opportunity to lay his sword into the side of the creature.  It falls to the ground, also dead as Korbin rushes up to his side. (taitzu52 and Korbin of Valenar -->|| 



Spoiler



You notice the kobold laying in the back of the large shrub, an arrow in its chest and clinging to dear life.  It is alive and breathing and doesn’t look as if it will die… but it is definitely out of the fight.


 ||)

Moving forward, Erlik watches as Sonrik cuts down the forward line of kobolds.  He takes a stance over the exposed roots, Halberd at the ready.  But at that moment, two kobolds come out of the brush and trees, swords swinging wildly.  Erlik uses his halberd to bat away the first’s outstretched blade and plunges the weapon deep into the kobold, splitting it in half.  The second slips under the weapon and tries to slash at the leg of the barbarian of the Glade, but the graceful warrior, ready for the charge, lithely swings his leg away.

Liam, from his safe vantage point, fires his eldritch blast at the kobold attacking Erlik… but not wanting to hit the barbarian from the Glade, he misses wide to the right.

Meanwhile, Sonrik and Korbin stand their ground as two kobolds rush at them.  The first misses Sonrik so badly that one has to wonder if it really wanted to hit him, the other strikes Korbin across the chest, but the chain shirt turns away the blade… Leaving the hapless kobold directly beneath the slashing blade of the human fighter.  The short sword splits into the head of the kobold like it was a cantaloupe.  

Sel’Tarien dashes forward to Sonrik and lunges with his rapier, skewering the kobold as its blade strikes the ground near Sonrik’s feet.  The rapier slips under the arm at the pit, between the ribs and into the torso of the smaller creature, it turns a sorrowful eye upon the blade as it falls to the ground, bleeding.  The kobold, not yet dead, pleads for mercy in broken common. 

He’Rak whispers to Gemble, who happily obliges by sinking further under the cover.  Rak then begins the dweomer that will show him the magical auras of anything he concentrates on.  As the spell takes effect, he senses no magic from among the visible foes in the area.  At that moment, Gemble squeaks loudly.  Rak turns to see two kobolds sneaking through the brush toward them… though, they don’t seem to notice Rak and Gemble, but are looking at Erlik as if trying to circle around him for a surprise attack. 

Leaving Sel’Tarien’s side, Jaeden turns and heads north, as if he is looking for something.  “LIAM!”  He calls, “NORTH!”   Liam turns his head from the tree where he is perched… no, the kobolds he’d seen to the north were still fighting their way through the thicket… but then he glances a bit to the east and there he sees a second squad of kobolds returning at the call of their captain as the kobold lieutenant comes up behind his fallen troops, hissing like some kind of walking snake.  He is armored better than the others and his weapon appears of a better quality, as well.

*“Stop yer squirmin’ ya drip!  Me would rather be fightin’ yer scum drip-soldiers than perched atop ye, b’lieve me!” *  Krueger shouts down at the kobold captain as he looks longingly at the others battling the kobolds.  *"B'sides, ye ain't so comf'terble, nae."*


--------------------------=======((OOC))=======--------------------------​
*Ala*:  Moves to I17 on Move action from held move in round 2, holds round 3 action.

*Sonrik*: Charges kobold 4 rolling 9 (1d20) +4 (bonuses) +2 (charge) = 15, HIT!  Damage = 6 (1d8) +2 (Str) = 8 damage and kills kobold 4.  Attack of Opportunity as Kobold 3 leaves Sonrik’s threatened area.  AoO rolling 12 (1d20) +4 (Bonuses) = 16, HIT!  Damage = 4 (1d8) +2 (Str) = 6 points of damage and kills Kobold 3

*Liam*: Fires at Kobold 8 rolling 2 (1d20) +2 (bonuses) = 4 and misses.

*Korbin*: (Apparently I can’t count and left off row 19, going from 18 straight to 20… so I just bumped you over to 20 since Sonrik occupied the space you described) Holding standard action for Kobolds to move closer.  Attacks Kobold 6 rolling 19 (1d20) +5 (bonuses) = 24… 13 (1d20) +5 (Bonuses) =18 for a critical.  4 (1d6) +2 (Str) = 6 x 2 (Crit) = 12 points of damage, obliterating Kobold 6

*Erlik*: Moves to K14, holds.  Two Kobolds charge.  No attack of opportunity because of charge, but uses held standard action to attack Kobold 7 once it reaches the Halberd’s range.  Attack roll = 14 (1d20) +2 (Bonuses) = 16, HIT!  Damage = 9 (1d10) +3 (1 ½ x Str) = 12 points of damage, obliterating kobold 7

*Sel’Tarien*: Attacks Kobold 5 rolling 17 (1d20) +6 (bonuses) = 23, HIT! Damage = 2 (1d6) +1 (Str) = 3 points of damage.  

*He’Rak*: Casts Detect Magic (lasts one minute, right?) but sees no visible magical auras from any of the kobolds that he can see.



*Kobold 5*: Attacks Sonrik with a total roll of 6 and misses.

*Kobold 6*: Attacks Korbin with a total roll of 16 and misses.  (Boy, did Korbin get lucky with his 17 AC)

*Kobold 8*: Attacks Erlik with a total roll of 11 and misses.


UP NEXT
Ala (Held)
Top of the order (Go ahead and give your actions for the next round, everyone.  Ashy, you have two {Your held action in round 3 and your actions in round 4})


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Ala speaks the words of a prayer, calling down the disfavor of Thorus Odara upon the kobold lieutenant.  She then crouches down and speaks quickly to the kobold in the common tongue.

OOC: Cast _doom_ on kobold lieutenant, other actions as indicated below.

DM ONLY: [sblock]Ala speaks quickly to the kobold, the urgency plain on her face and in her bright, clear eyes.  "Why do your people attack mine?  We do not seek war with you - why do you seek it with us?  Speak quickly and if you answer true, I may be able to save you and your brethren!  Speak false and you will all die!  I shall know if you speak true, for I wield the power of the gods themselves!" - OOC: Diplomacy: +3

Ala nods at the kobold's words, "You speak true and now I shall help you."  The words of a spell tumble from her lips like morning dew and divine healing seeps from her hands into the kobold.  Once his wounds close, she then says, "Now, you must speak to your folk and I shall speak to mine.  We have a common enemy who may be greater than the both of us.  If we do not work together, then we will all perish!" - OOC: Cure Minor Wounds (more than one if needed).[/sblock]

Ala stands and cries out to her party, *"Stop!  Hold your blades and spells!  Our doom lies in the death of these kobolds!"*


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

Healing energy forms about the priestess' hand as she touches one of the fallen but still living kobolds.  Slowly, fearfully and weakly, he stands.  
*
"You... healed... me?" *  The kobold stammers in broken common.

((OOC: Now this is an interesting turn of events.  Ala's statement happens right at the very end of Round Three, just a split moment before everyone makes their next action.. Can't wait to see how this plays out ))

((Ashy, emailed info you requested))


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 28, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *"Stop!  Hold your blades and spells!  Our doom lies in the death of these kobolds!"*




'What!' the words from the priestest stagger the barbarian like a palpable blow. Amongst his people - the Leaping Eagles  such mercy would be unheard of. These are not his people, even so, it is never wise to challenge the words of a Holy one.

Stepping back he swings his halberd full circle and uses the shaft only to strike the kobold (8) who struck at him. It is a act of self defense against his opponent he tells himself and thus does not transgrees the priestess'  curse of doom should he slay the lizard!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 28, 2005)

*Rak*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> *"Stop!  Hold your blades and spells!  Our doom lies in the death of these kobolds!"*




What! How can that be? 

Rak lifts his crossbow pointing to the head of the Koboldt (10) "Gemble please take care of the one, one the right" 
Rak will not fire untill the kobolt attacks him. If the Kobolt do that.
Oterwise he will follow the head of the Kobolt with the crossbow.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Jan 28, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ala stands and cries out to her party, *"Stop!  Hold your blades and spells!  Our doom lies in the death of these kobolds!"*




As his blade slices into the kobold near him, Korbin's head snaps around to the direction of Ala's plea.

A puzzled look crosses his face, but he steps back from the line of kobolds, maintaining a defensive postion.

[OOC: Korbin takes a 5ft step to the north, and will ready an action to fight defensively if kobolds advance]


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 28, 2005)

Liam shakes his head in disbelief at Ala's comment.  Still, he stays his hand, even as he aims at the newest arrivals.  He calls out to the elf.

"I hope you're right. . . more coming from the north!"

[ooc - ready an action to eldritch blast the first member of the new northern group that attacks any of the party.]


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 28, 2005)

Sonrik is confident that he can slay these kobolds, but his heart is lightened with Ala's words.  He glances around for signs of danger, and takes a step back next to Korbin, guarding them both with his shield.

(OOC- Sonrik takes a 5 foot step north[up], and readys an action to attack any kobolds that engage him.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 28, 2005)

Surprised at Ala's shout, Sel'Tarien steps backwards, to her side. He keeps his rapier ready should the kobolds advance. "*Explain.*" He asks of the cleric.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

*"WOT?!?!?!?!?!?!"* A confused dwarf shouts from atop the kobold captain as the squad of kobolds from the north east enter the clearing and stop, also looking confused. (and a bit afraid, to the trained eye)  

*"Your tricks wont save you from my returning troops, Thel'B!tch!" *    The captain screams out from under the dwarf, who promptly shoves his gauntlet covered fingers into the captain's mouth, shutting him up very effectively.

*"Shat yer trap, drip!"* The dwarf growls at the captain.

The Kobold Lieutenant steps forward toward Korbin and Sonrik, but maintains a 5 foot cushion between them.  He looks like a very competent fighter, despite his small stature.  *"Release my captain!" *   He orders.

"Whew."   Gemble says, under his breath as he draws his halfling longbow.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

Ala looks down to the kobold who she just healed.  She nods to him confidently, "Tell your folk to stay their blades.  My folk have done so..."  She then looks to her party.  "These kobolds are not our enemy", she cries so that all near her, friend and "foe" alike.  "We all face a much greater foe!  The hobgoblins!  There numbers are far greater than these small folk of the hills-", she points to the kobold beside her for emphasis.  "-who before now have left us in peace.  They only raid our towns now to replace that which was taken from them by the hobgoblins!  Further, there are *greater, fouler forces at work in the dark holes of the world*..." she looks knowlingly at her party, "which no doubt could be in league with, or at the helm of, this massive hobgoblin force!"

Ala pauses for dramatic emphasis and then speaks again, "Use your minds and not your arms - think!  Why has this happened *now*???"


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 29, 2005)

Erlik steps back and as he does so, spins the Halberd in his hands so that the shaft strikes the kobold, knocking it back but not really doing any real damage.

*"Think?  Wot good that e'er do anyone?"  *  Krueger grumbles in annoyance from his kobold perch.

"It has been weeks since the kobolds have raided our towns regularly now.  The events we've heard may not be related... we have no way of knowing at this point."   Jaeden points out.

"But does that change the fact that hobgoblins are driving the kobolds out?"   Gemble jumps in.

*"Looks like a army, ta me.  From there, they kin strike at many a villiage an' town this side o' lake Enber."  * The dwarf adds.

Meanwhile, the slightly healed kobold speaks out to his people.  Jaeden then translates, "He says that they should let us speak our proposal... and I might add that his exact words were "Let the murderers speak" when he referred to us."

*"You will release the captain NOW or the wrath of all Kobolds will fall upon you." *    The Lieutenant growls in common, eyeing Korbin and Sonrik distastefully.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 29, 2005)

"so the Hobs are using the kobold holes to strike Enber from below?" Erlik grimaces his unease clear. "and we are suppose to beleive their words without proof!" he continues, eying the growing assemblage of kobolds, his weapon held ever ready 
"ask that of their leader - should we release the captain what guarantee do we have against treachery?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 29, 2005)

*Rak*

_Maybe these kobolts can be convinced to be a ally on a later point? 
We need to know much before that time can come and a formal proposal can be done. But if the Goblins are taking their homes I can almost understand they came to town to pillage. But we cant forget that these same kobolt have killed way to many of our family and frinds._ “If we don’t kill them we need that captain as insurance”


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 29, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ala pauses for dramatic emphasis and then speaks again, "Use your minds and not your arms - think! Why has this happened *now*???"



"*The dragon.*" Sel'Tarien's face grows harder, eyes narrow. "*Is that what you mean? The hobgoblins in league with the dragon, forcing the kobolds out of their caves, as some kind of ... invasion force? And as long as the hobgoblins are occupied by the kobolds trying to regain their caves, they will be delayed with their other plans?*"

Unsure of the situation, and if his deduction is correct, he lowers his rapier a bit, though still ready to strike if necessary.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 29, 2005)

*"BAH!  Tha eff be right, nae dragons an' hobglobs be aligned ta'gether."  * The dwarf growls.

"That isn't what he said, Krueger."   Jaeden replies.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 29, 2005)

Liam remains in his tree, watching the debate unfold.  He would leave the decision of what to do up to those from the village.  He certainly wasn't about to give up his rather secure location in order to wade into a bunch of angry kobolds for a chat.  Still, he tries to make himself more comfortable in his perch, as it seems that this could go on for a while.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

"I am no scholar on the subject of dragons, nor of their infernal cohorts," Ala says, hoping that last statement will sink into some heads, "but everything that I have heard is that neither move nor act idily.  You can be assured that if the hobgoblins are allied with the other forces that threaten our world, that something has been in the works for some time past.  Further, you can be assured that the hobgoblins are little more than slaves."

Ala pauses and then looks to Krueger, "Please, Krueger, let their captain up.  These kobolds have even less reason to trust us than we have to trust them, but someone has got to take the first step.  They call us murderers because we slay them for raiding our towns and fields.  We treat them like wolves and crows, but despite what we think of them, they are creatures of this world as much as we....  We may well need allies in the days to come - perhaps this will be the first step.  Please, Krueger, let him go..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 29, 2005)

"Either way," says Sonrik, "their captain is going to have to be brought to the town elders.  Perhaps and accord can be struck, we shall see."  He tightenes up his stance and points his sword at the kobolds in front of him, and sternly says, "Not a step closer, you."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

"Please stop, Sonrik!  Threatening them will do no good!"  She turns and looks to the kobolds.  "I propose a truce to you, kobolds!  You seek food, shelter, and safety do you not?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 29, 2005)

Krueger looks offended and glares down at the captain.  Begrudgingly, he stands off of the kobold captain.  The captain scrambles to his feet, cursing under his breath in the kobold language.  Krueger flinches at the captain with his axe, causing the kobold to tumble over backwards.  Before the captain can get up and reply, Krueger has wandered over to a nearby tree and sits, looking rather dejected, mumbling something about wasting time with things like talking and thinking.

The Kobold Lieutenant snarls back at Sonrik.

The Kobold captain then turns to look at Ala.  "What  are you doing on our land?"    He says in broken common.  

"These are not your lands." Jaeden replies.

"They are now."    the captain says coldly.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 29, 2005)

"*By which right?*" Sel'Tarien says in a cold voice, but adds, a bit softer, "*But maybe we should get a bit more familiar with each other. Negotiations go much better when knowing each other's name. I am Sel'Tarien.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 30, 2005)

"And I am Jaeden."   The human says with a short bow.

The hocking of phlegm can be heard from the direction Krueger had gone as he spits out his thoughts on the matter, pretending not to listen... but you all know he is.

Gemble keeps his place just behind the leg of He'Rak and does not offer any comment or thought.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 30, 2005)

"I am Ala, priestess of Thorus Odara, and we are not here to debate rights to the land; we have neither the time nor the luxury.  You attack our towns and raid our villages.  You do this because you are hungry and have yourselves been displaced by hobgoblins, correct?"  She looks to the captain, her face emotionless, but her eyes filled with compassion...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 30, 2005)

The kobold captain snears, *"From your perspective, yes.  But it is you that are intruding on our lands.  Because we lived in caves does not mean that lands upon which you farm are yours."*


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Liam sighs to himself in his perch.  It was all very well for Ala to claim that they should promote peace with these kobolds, but the kobolds didn't seem to have gotten the message.  How do you negotiate with a people who refuse to give even an inch?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 31, 2005)

"Back in the mountains" Erlik muses recalling the harsh life of the Glade "my people spend all their lives fighting for the right to hold the land. For a while perhaps they prevail and then another tribe comes and forces them out and then it is the new tribe who must struggle to hold the land, perhaps a season, perhaps more. It is always like this, people die, people struggle, but the land remains. 
When I came here to the world below I found people from many tribes living together - see even here we have  dwarf and human and halfling and elf. They live well not because they struggle with each other but because they have learnt to tolerate each other and to share. The Caves below were for the Kobolds, the grass above for men, the forest for the Elfs. If it is the hobs who have taken your caves and threatened the villages of men then it is with them that our common rage belongs. If you can see this and learn to tolerate the ways of men and kobolds then perhaps all will prevail!"
Erlik's voice fades off then and a long of melancholy overshadows his features as if his mind is a thousand miles away - as indeed it is...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 31, 2005)

*Rak*

_'This is a conflict of interest' 'some will keep peace at all cost' 'others couldn't care less'
'others can take decisions today' 'I would gladly pierce this kobolt here....' 'I'm afraid some wouldn't appreciate my initiative'  _


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Back in the mountains" Erlik muses recalling the harsh life of the Glade "my people spend all their lives fighting for the right to hold the land. For a while perhaps they prevail and then another tribe comes and forces them out and then it is the new tribe who must struggle to hold the land, perhaps a season, perhaps more. It is always like this, people die, people struggle, but the land remains.
> When I came here to the world below I found people from many tribes living together - see even here we have  dwarf and human and halfling and elf. They live well not because they struggle with each other but because they have learnt to tolerate each other and to share. The Caves below were for the Kobolds, the grass above for men, the forest for the Elfs. If it is the hobs who have taken your caves and threatened the villages of men then it is with them that our common rage belongs. If you can see this and learn to tolerate the ways of men and kobolds then perhaps all will prevail!"
> Erlik's voice fades off then and a long of melancholy overshadows his features as if his mind is a thousand miles away - as indeed it is...




Ala nods at the spoken words.  "Erlik speaks true - what say you to this?", she asks the kobold captain...


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 1, 2005)

"*I am beginning to get the feeling they have no interest in getting their caves back. Maybe they don't dare... Why fight those hobgoblins when you can just pretend that you will strike one day, just to keep appearances up to the other kobolds...*" Sel'Tarien says, half fed up with the commanding kobolds, half hoping to get them thinking about the situation.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 1, 2005)

*Korbin, Human Fighter 1*



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "*I am beginning to get the feeling they have no interest in getting their caves back. Maybe they don't dare... Why fight those hobgoblins when you can just pretend that you will strike one day, just to keep appearances up to the other kobolds...*" Sel'Tarien says, half fed up with the commanding kobolds, half hoping to get them thinking about the situation.




"I believe you're right, my friend.  They are not to be trusted...."

Korbin looks menacingly at the lieutenant, staring him down.  
[OOC: Intimidate +2]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 1, 2005)

The kobold captain spits on the ground.  *"Since when have humans cared for the plight of others?  When the elves?  When has a dwarf not tried to kill my kind?  Should kobolds join forces with you only to be stomped on when the time suits you?   Look around us? How many dead here are Kobold-kin and how many are from you?  How can I trust you are true?"  * The captain says, rage welling within him making his staggered common all the more difficult to understand.  

The kobold lieutenant watches his captain intently and leads a kobold "Hazzah" (Which sounds something like a loud "EEEEE" sound) before turning to see Korbin.  At once, the kobold lieutenant's eyes go wide with anger... an altogether unimpressive display coming from a kobold, even one who is so obviously skilled beyond the rest of his kind.  He snarls back at Korbin and hisses, *"Mind yourself, pinkskin..."*


----------



## Ashy (Feb 1, 2005)

Ala's eyes gain an edge of steel.  "Since now."  She points to the kobold near her, whom she healed.  "Ask him..."

She waits foe a moment and the adds.  "Even the largest rockslide begins with but a pebble..."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 1, 2005)

*"What is it that you want, Priestess."  *   The Kobold Captain asks in his broken common.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 1, 2005)

"A truce.  A cease in agression.  A chance to talk.  Nothing more.  Send a small contingent of your folk, leaders of your people, with us.  We-" she waves her hands towards her party, "travel to Enberton to speak with our King.  We can then talk of a settlement and a peace between our kind in the face of this new threat.  What say you?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 1, 2005)

"I think I have heard enough.  So far, Ala, you've allowed us to be surrounded, and your solution is quite unrealistic.",  says Sonrik, breaking his silence.  "We are many days travel away from Emberton.  I do not want to travel with these cruel beasts any more than they with me.  Nor will I tarnish our true mission by throwing our triffles at the Kings feet."  Sonrik gives a glare of hateful understanding to the captain.  "Their leader seems fit to deal with our elders, let him do so.  If not, little we do here will change things."   Sonrik turns to the captain, "I tell you this, if you meet with our Elders, your people will eat.  If not, many will die.  Is is that simple.  And no tricks, our Elders are wise."  He looks around, "What say you now?"


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 1, 2005)

Krueger charges the field. * "AYE!" * He shouts as he rushes up to Sonrik.  *"Them drips be naegood, aye, an' thar ain't nuthin' no one can do ta change 'em!  They wert born foul an' be foul still!"*

"Let's not be so... harsh, Krueger.  Perhaps they do want peace.  Though... there is something in Sonrik's words that ring true to me.  With the dragon children of Rox'Voroth about, what would the king of Enberton want to know of Kobolds losing their homes to Hobgoblins? We can bear testimony to the King about these hobgoblin aggressions and let the king decide if there is some connection between them and the children of Rox'Voroth."   Jaeden says, thinking out loud. 

*
"BAH!" *  The kobold lieutenant curses and mumbles something in his own tongue.

"Not true!"  Jaeden shoots back at the lieutenant.  "Noble Sonrik has suggested the best course of action for you now... go under a flag of truce to Tev'El Rhoe and speak with the elders there."

*"You attacked us!"   *  The kobold captain finally shouts. * "Unprovoked and for no reason at all.  I demand compensation for the lives of my troops that you have taken from me!"*

"I think we should just go now..."  The halfling gemble whispters to He'Rak, eyeing the kobolds nervously.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 2, 2005)

"*Unprovoked?! Tell me then, who provoked the countless attacks on Tev'El Rhoe? Who provoked the sieges against that city? You want to be treated civil? Act civil! You **may have been forced out of your home, but you have some hope to return! Many elves, however, do not have that hope! No elf will ever see our capitol again! Thel'Lorean is lost to us, and YOU threaten my second home, Tev'El Rhoe. I had no reason to show as much mercy and understanding as I did. I guess I wasted it on you.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 2, 2005)

While the captain and lieutenant look appauld by your words, it is obvious that the troops returning from the north east do not wish to fight your group.  The lieutenant of that squad looks no more competent than any of his soldiers.  A quick scan of the area tells you that none of the other kolbold squads will be returning in answer of the captain's cry a few moments ago.  

*"You are obvious ... what is your word... lunatic!"  *  The captain growls at the party in his broken common.*"What does Thelorean have to do with Tevel Rhoe and our homes?  But... Truce you wish, truce you shall have.  We are in need of food and my people are not yet so starved that the filthy meat from your bones would provide a worthy meal.  Now be gone or you'll face the might of my army and then we shall siege and sack Tevel Rhoe and claim that as our new home.  Leave peacably, and perhaps we will try these talks with your elders."*


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 2, 2005)

"It is sufficient" Erlik states simply looking at each of his own companions and then around the faces of the assembled kobolds. This small encounter has revealed many things about these times and about those amongst whom he travels "let us part with peace. 

The eagle swoops and takes the serpent in his claw" he states the old axiom of his clan "beware for the serpent may yet strike the eagles wing." 
The barbarian grins at that thinking it most appropriate for the circumstance


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 2, 2005)

*Rak*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> "It is sufficient" Erlik states simply looking at each of his own companions and then around the faces of the assembled kobolds. This small encounter has revealed many things about these times and about those amongst whom he travels "let us part with peace.
> 
> The eagle swoops and takes the serpent in his claw" he states the old axiom of his clan "beware for the serpent may yet strike the eagles wing."
> The barbarian grins at that thinking it most appropriate for the circumstance




Rak nods with his head at the comment. “Gemble, with me“ he then gather with the others making a gesture to start walking “seems to me that we all are making this day alive” ”as for you captain” “think over the proposal to be a ally and not a enemy” ”you get your caves back” “and we peace for our town” “the real treat are the Hodgoblins” “not the free races” he then lowers his crossbow.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 2, 2005)

*Korbin*



> He snarls back at Korbin and hisses, "Mind yourself, pinkskin..."




Smiling wryly at the Kobold Lieutenants words, Korbin sheathes his swords.  

"







> Leave peacably, and perhaps we will try these talks with your elders."




He slowly begins to back away, rejoining the others.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 2, 2005)

Liam hops down from his branch and quickly moves to join the others as they move northwards.  He looks warily at the kobolds as he passes by them, but makes no agressive gestures.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 2, 2005)

Hoping the fight would start up again, Krueger looks up at Sonrik with disappointment.  With a grumble, he complies and darts off (as well as a dwarf can "dart") to get the cart and the groups supplies.  

"hehe, that was a close one."   Gemble chuckles nervously as he follows He'Rak and the others, sticking close to the flank of the much larger human.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 2, 2005)

Ala, who has stood all this while in simmering silence, turns and looks to her group, particullarly Sonrik, with a look born of combined rage and victory.  "You see?  They do not hunger and yearn for our blood as many of your small minds would have us think.  Perhaps if you thought with your minds and not your swords then there would be more good things and folk in this world!  I shall go with the kobolds back to Tev'El Rhoe and the catch up to you.  Any brave and true enough to come with me are welcome..."


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 3, 2005)

*Korbin*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> Ala, who has stood all this while in simmering silence, turns and looks to her group, particullarly Sonrik, with a look born of combined rage and victory.  "You see?  They do not hunger and yearn for our blood as many of your small minds would have us think.  Perhaps if you thought with your minds and not your swords then there would be more good things and folk in this world!  I shall go with the kobolds back to Tev'El Rhoe and the catch up to you.  Any brave and true enough to come with me are welcome..."



"A fool's errand, to be sure.  But I, for one, will not leave this naive but gentle lady alone with these dogs.  Although, while I am confident in my own abilities should trouble find us, I am not too proud to ask for some backup."

Korbin smiles his wry smile again, looking plainly at Sonrik, as he sees a kindred soul in the man.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 3, 2005)

Liam scratches his head at the behavior of those around him.  Normally he isn't one to be the voice of reason for others, but he'd feel awful silly treking all the way back to the city without having even made it halfway to Enberton.

"Um. . . the kobolds were only part of the mission, remember?  We're still supposed to be going to Enberton to deal with the larger issues at hand, aren't we?"


[ooc - are we really planning to split the party here?  I suppose it's more doable in pbp than RL gaming.]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 3, 2005)

*"Lass, didnae they pick us ta go ta Enberton an speak wit tha king?  Didnae they send us there ta learn wot needs learnin' 'bout them dragon welps o' Rox'Voroth?  That town be capable o' mediating they own terms with these drips.  We gots work ta do north o' here!"  * The dwarf, Krueger, growls at Ala.

"The dwarf has a point."  Jaeden interjects. 

"But what of the Kobolds?  Should we trust them to speak with the Elders?"  Gemble asks.

*"HELL NO!" *   Krueger shouts.

"Then you make Ala's point for her, Krueger."   Jaeden points out.

*"Me... uh... YE CAIN'T TRUST NO DRIP!  AN' WE GOTS A JOB TA DO FER TEV'EN ROW!  DO NAE CONFUSE ME WIT THA FACTS!" *  The dwarf yells again as he stomps back to his cart and starts pulling it northward.  

"But... can we trust them not to attack us going with them?"   Gemble points out nervously.  "I think I'll go with the group not going with the Kobolds while we can still get away."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 3, 2005)

Ala looks to the dwarf, following Jaeden's words with her own, "And would you trust these kobolds if they came knocking on your door, speaking words of truce?  Not likely.  I shall go back and act as mediator."  She then looks at Korbin and nods deeply, closing her eyes as she does so.  "Thank you for your bravery and your loyalty to the truth and to justice."

Her eyes then fall upon Liam and moves from him to the others.  "These kobolds, like us, are a part of this issue.  If we cannot work as one, then we are all doomed before we ever begin.  It is not a far distance back to Tev'El Rhoe.  Korbin and I can travel quickly once we are done.  We will be able to catch you, have no fear..."

There is little doubt in your mind that nothing will sway the priestess from her intended goal at this point.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 3, 2005)

Liam shakes his head at the blind obstinancy and arrogance of the priestess.

"You BELIEVE that the trouble with the kobolds is part of the greater issue, but you do not KNOW.  However, you will do as you will, and we will do as we will.  Krueger, Gemble and I will answer the king's summons, and Korbin and yourself will return with the kobolds.  How choose the rest of you?"


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 3, 2005)

Erlik frowned a concerned and confused expression at this turn of events. He wanted to be moving again pushing ahead to the King but also he sympathised with the Priestess' sentiments and found himself torn between the two choices

"Like a broken-winged eagle" was the expression amongst his own 

"It is always better that three travel together for then one can always watch the others back. If I go with the Preistess and Korbin then that should be enough to safely reach Tev'El Rhoe and then quickly follow to the King. That is my decision now - I go to Tevelroe you others continue to Enberton"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 3, 2005)

*Rak*

“This is not a good idea to split the party just a day from town....” he looks at Ala “We sure have more than a weak of walking and you already are thinking in secondary missions” “the most important thing now is get to Enberron and get some swords to the town” “these Kobolots arent the only danger lurking around” “besides the town are just doing fine”.... “they know how to protect them selfs” “we DO have more important things to resolve”

“And let the Kobolt Captain be here” “we can come back in a week or so” “and then” “take him with us and speak with the elders” He then looks north and indicates with his arm “that way lays our path”


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 3, 2005)

*"Ye waste yer breath, Rak.  Thick headed eff, she be.  Bah!" * Krueger growls as he marches by with the supplies.  The kobold captain has waved over his lieutenants and the trio now speaks together in whispers.  

Sel'Tarien, Liam and Sonrik:[sblock]You notice that one of the kobolds from the troop is missing.  Looking around, you see what could be a tiny kobold body weaving through the wooded area toward the kobold camps out on the planes. [/sblock]

-------------------------=============((OOC))============----------------------​
Just need final count for who is going which direction


----------



## Ashy (Feb 3, 2005)

Ala answers all of the objects simply.  "Justice and truth will be served in this; they answer to no one, be he king or kobold, elf or dwarf.  This shall be done."  The priestess looks to Erlik, "Thank you." she says.

She then looks down to the kobold she healed.  "What are you called?  I am Ala."  She outstretches her hand in a handshake.

OOC: Ala is going to town, hell or high water!


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sel'Tarien, who kept out of the discussion until now, raises his hand to indicate what he believes to be a sneaking kobold.
"*I think I see a kobold sneaking to the main camps over there. Why would a kobold sneak there if we reached a peaceful consensus?*"


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Sonrik Velrys, Human Paladin 1*

Sonrik looks around at the gazes upon him, both in agreement, or otherwise.  It is nothing new to him, he found out quickly how having conviction can mark a man.  

"I tell you this," he says sternly, "those beings are wicked, whether they can help it, or no.  If you think them better companions than we, then be plain about it, and don't slow us down any further on our journey."   Looking back towards town, he says, "It would be wise to leave matters of state up to the Elders, for now.  They have already put us to task."

"Come, the day grow short, and we have uninvited guests.",  says Sonrik, as he tightens his straps, and walks on.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 3, 2005)

Liam ignores most of the ongoing arguement.  Whether or not the kobolds were evil was immaterial to him, they had proven themselves unfriendly enough.  They had no real desire for peace.  While his gaze wanders his eyes catch something.  He is just about to speak when Sel'Tarien says it for him.

"Yes, I see him too."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 3, 2005)

*Rak*

ooc: Vendetta please give us a updated map with the waving kobolt on please.
I dont think the kobolt is just saluting the not arrived forces

Rak is getting angry.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 4, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ala then looks down to the kobold she healed.  "What are you called?  I am Ala."  She outstretches her hand in a handshake.



The kobold looks to his captain who nods with a grin on his face.  

"I am called Skatha."    The kobold replies.

When Sel'Tarien and Liam point out the kobold, the Captain replies in his broken common, * "What runner?  I don't... listen... those of you who are leaving, why don't you leave.  You're presence here can serve no purpose for those of us who wish to discuss this truce." * Taking a few steps to the south with Ala, Korbin, and Erlik he turns to the priestess and asks, *"What is your plan.  How can we speak with these elders?  How can there be peace between your people and mine?" *

**EDIT** 
Removed map


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 4, 2005)

*Advance group*

Rak moves 30 feet against the waving the kobolt. While moving he loads his crossbow making a aim for where his heart is.

“HEY YOU!” “STOP DOING THAT” “WHY ARE YOU BRINGING ATENCION ON YOURSELF!” once at 10 feet he stops and scans the area whit his eyes and opening his eras to hear something unusual. "WHY ARE YOU DOING THAT" 

Ooc:
Gather Information Roll(1d20)+8:10,+8 Total:18
Spot Roll(1d20)+4:11,+4 Total:15
Listen Roll(1d20)+4:3,+4 Total:7

DM: I wont leave more work to you Vendetta, but if you can, I would like you to roll for me. I can make a list of the skill and +'s that i would be using for you.  please make me know.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 4, 2005)

Liam takes a step away from the kobolds, into the trees, shaking his head as he goes.

"If you truly seek peace, I suggest you recall your runner, regardless of his purpose."


[ooc - 5ft step northeast]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 6, 2005)

*Sel'Tarien, Advance Group (sort of)*

"*Well, maybe we should be on our way, then.*" Sel'Tarien says as id no longer interested in the kobold sneaking away.

Once Sel'Tarien believes the kobolds cannot hear it, he whispers to his companions "*I don't trust the kobolds in this regard. Maybe some of us should circle back to act if the kobolds do something.*"

(Just to make sure that this is the situation - the kobold is sneaking through the undergrowth, trying to remain unseen. He is *not* waving or something like that)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 6, 2005)

((Yes, the kobold is sneaking away, moving toward the kobold camp and not waving... I think Tor just misread my line that the kobold was 'w*e*aving'... but he's not sneaking a great deal... he seems more interested in covering ground than going totally unseen or thinks he's already out of sight))


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 6, 2005)

I re-read the posts.  where did i get the waving thing from?
Please ignore the actions. Rak will follow the dwarf heading norht.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 6, 2005)

((OOC: No worries, Tor... Weaving / Waving... easy mistake.))

As the two groups begin to seperate, the Captain invites Ala, Korbin, Erlik and Jaeden to joing him back at his camp to discuss the matter at hand over some food and wine from the captain's personal stash.

Meanwhile, the running kobold disappears behind a large stump in the distance, (about 80 feet off map now)

***Edit***
Removed map


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 6, 2005)

Sonrik shakes his head as he sees a good portion of the party move off.  "Let's go.",  he says, "The only thing that shall slow us is the weight of our arms.  I shall wait for no man or elf."  Sonrik quickens his pace following Krueger, or the fastest member headting to Enberton.

(OOC- Sonrik will keep a constant eye and ear out for a tail.)


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

*Liam Wester - advance group*

Liam nods distractedly to the others and sets off north as well, but he can't keep from glancing nervously behind him to watch those that they are leaving behind.  That kobold was running for something and Liam worries for the elf and the others.  They may have chosen their path, but something about those kobolds rubbed him the wrong way.  He's just as much for giving everyone a chance as the next guy, but the captain knew what his runner was doing, Liam was certain of it.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 7, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The kobold looks to his captain who nods with a grin on his face.
> 
> "I am called Skatha."    The kobold replies.
> 
> ...




Ala looks to the Captain and a deep frown crosses her features, she points out the kobold runner.  "*THAT RUNNER!*  Why does he run away?  *Recall him at once!*", the elf shouts.  She looks to the captain with divine fire in her eyes.  "Do you not know that ANY sign of aggression will end our truce?  Do you not understand that doing so would doom you and yours to death and starvation?  I will *NOT* harbor deceit and attempts at skulldugery!"  Ala is screaming by the end of her tirade, and she looks like a complete wildwoman...


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

At Ala's outburst, Liam turns back to face the kobolds and the remaining group members.  He taps Sonrik on the shoulder and has him turn around as well.  He stands and watches the kobold captain, waiting for a responce, or an attack.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2005)

"*Not until they attack first.*" Despite his reminder, Sel'Tarien seems to be convinced that the attack will come.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 7, 2005)

Sonrik spins around as he feels a tap on his shoulder.  _That Ala sure has some guts_, he thinks to himself.  "We could be in big trouble here, Liam.  Can we at least escape if we have to?",  he says.  Sonrik is now a ball of nervous energy, looking every which way for signs of trouble.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 7, 2005)

*Rak*

Rak's eyes begins to glow.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 7, 2005)

*Korbin*

Korbin, feeling the tension beginning to build, cautiously moves his hands to the twin swords at his belt.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

Liam shrugs at Sonrik's question and comments quietly back to his companion.

"We may be able to make a break for it, if we have to.  But it would mean leaving the others behind.  They are in a hole that they have dug for themselves, but I would not relish leaving them there.  I'd say if it comes down to a fight, we cut off the head of the snake.  The captain and the first officer that showed up seem to have the most backbone.  If those two were down, we might be able to grab our friends and get."


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Sonrik Velrys, Human Paladin 1*

"I agree with your tactics,",  says Sonrik to Liam, "but I won't leave them while they're in trouble.  They can leave on their own will, but I won't sacrifice my companions to save my own hide."  Sonrik doesn't draw his sword, but has his shield at the ready.  "If you must,",  the paladin says to the warlock, "get behind me."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 7, 2005)

*Rak*



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Liam shrugs at Sonrik's question and comments quietly back to his companion.
> 
> "We may be able to make a break for it, if we have to.  But it would mean leaving the others behind.  They are in a hole that they have dug for themselves, but I would not relish leaving them there.  I'd say if it comes down to a fight, we cut off the head of the snake.  The captain and the first officer that showed up seem to have the most backbone.  If those two were down, we might be able to grab our friends and get."






			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "I agree with your tactics,",  says Sonrik to Liam, "but I won't leave them while they're in trouble.  They can leave on their own will, but I won't sacrifice my companions to save my own hide."  Sonrik doesn't draw his sword, but has his shield at the ready.  "If you must,",  the paladin says to the warlock, "get behind me."




“I will aim for the captain” he turns his head at Sonrik and Liam with the wicked glowing eyes “Please don't cross in front of me” “I will give them all I got” he takes some steps to the right and gets a clear shot at the captain.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

Liam holds up one hand to the sorcerer.

"Not until the kobolds attack.  Nobody will question who is the aggressor this time."


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2005)

Sel'Tarien puts his hand on He'Rak's shoulder to calm him a bit.
"*When they attack, my friend. I don't trust the kobolds, but I don't want a fight if peace is still possible.*"
His words though are belied by Sel'Tarien's firm grip on his rapier in his other hand.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 7, 2005)

*Rak*

“don't worry friends” “aiming... just aiming”


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 8, 2005)

((OOC:  WOOT!  Great flurry of RPs there!))

Upon hearing Ala, the captain is drawn back but immediately, his bloated pride kicks in.  *"HOW DARE YOU ACCUSE ME!" *  and draws his sword and steps back away from the wild woman.  But at the moment his blade flashes, Krueger gives a dwarven bellow of battle and charges.  The first lieutenant cries out in his own language and draws his sword.  There is no mistaking the intent of his words.  Several of the kobolds step forward toward the dwarf, drawing their weapons but are obviously intimidated by the howling warrior.  

The Second Lieutenant steps away as well and barks out a few orders to his fearful men while the first steps back to protect his captain and swings his weapon at Ala, scoring a nasty cut across her hip.  One of the kobolds runs past Erlik heedlessly and Erlik makes him pay with his life bringing his halberd down upon it with a viciousness that practically stuns the kobold soldiers near by.

Gemble squeeks and runs for a nearby tree while He'Rak tries to aim but can't get a clear shot at the captain through his friends.  

----------------------===========((OOC))===========----------------------
Surprise round​

*Erlik*: Gets an attack of opportunity, rolling 15 (1d20) +2 (bonuses) = 17 and hitting doing 7 (1d10) +2 (Str) = 9 damage killing kobold 1

*Kobold Lieutenant 1*: Attacks Ala rolling a total of 22 and hits doing a total of 6 damage.

*Ala*: Takes 6 points of damage.

***Edit***
Removed map


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 8, 2005)

Swearing colorfully, Liam ducks around the paladin, and ignoring his own advice temporarily, raises his hand to blast the third kobold leader.  The other two seemed much more capable, but were buried among a sea of kobolds and party members.

[ooc move to F14, eldritch blast at Kobold Lt. #2

+2 ranged touch attack (precise shot), 1d6 dmg.]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 8, 2005)

DAmit can't hit him from here. Rak moves to I-9 and fires magic missiles at k.1

ooc: Magic Missile: 1d4+1 damage; +1 spell focus evocation.
3 lvl 1 spells -> 2 lvl 1 spells left


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 8, 2005)

Sel'Tarien will move to attack either kobold 1 (moving to j9) or 10 (moving to j13), depending on who of Liam and He'Rak acted before him and whom he is less likely to hinder in his actions this way.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 8, 2005)

((OOC: Hate to throw a monkey at the wrench, but Kobold 1 is dead.


			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Erlik: Gets an attack of opportunity, rolling 15 (1d20) +2 (bonuses) = 17 and hitting doing 7 (1d10) +2 (Str) = 9 damage *killing kobold 1*


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 8, 2005)

(Oops - 10 it is then. If that one's dead by the time I act as well, 9)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 8, 2005)

*  K9 Attack at Captain*

Gemble! Scout for more kobolts! Climb the tree! 
Seeing back for just a split second making sure the little one was ok, he make it 10 ft forward. “You Will die!” his hands turn blue ice and aims at the Captain. He will use 3 rounds making tree shoots if not the captain dies before. 

ooc: Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage; +1 spell focus evocation.
5 lvl 0  spells -> 2 lvl 1 spells left

question: does the point blank feat help me when using magik?


----------



## Ashy (Feb 8, 2005)

Ala cries in pain as the kobold attacks her; her soul cries for what was lost this day as she sees the carnage erupt around her.  Quickly, she calls to the kobold she healed, "Skatha, if you want to live - come to me!"  She reaches out her hand and begins praying.  The moment the kobold touches her hand (if he does), she completes her spell.  If the kobold does not come to her, she waits until another attack is about to fall, and then finishes the spell.

OOC: Casting _sanctuary_


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 8, 2005)

Sonrik curses, "Blast!",  as he draws his longsword and charges the squad.  "Get the Captain!",  he yells as he runs into battle.

(OOC- Sonrik draws and chrages into I14 to attack Kobold #9.  BAB+1 should allow a draw on a charge.  Power Attack for 1, +5 to hit[+1bab, +2str, +1feat, +2charge, -1PA], 1d8+3 slashing, 19-20x2 crit., AC15 this round.)


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 8, 2005)

Enraged at the betrail Erlik is intent on reaching and slaying the captain and lieutenants and any other kobold that stands between him and them.

Whirling back from the slaying of the running kobold he spins and strikes again at a second (kobold 2) on his way towards the first lieutenant

As he strikes hard and furious he screeches his battle cry and follows with the bellowed warning "kobolds I will kill your leaders now! You warriors flee or my blade will strike you down."


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 9, 2005)

*Korbin*

"Damn!"mutters Korbin as he draws his swords.  

He takes a step to get himself between Ala and Kobold Lt. #2.

[OOC: take 5 foot step to grid L12 and take one swing at Lt.#2 - +5 to hit, damage d6+2]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 9, 2005)

Liam steps forward to fire his Eldritch blast.  Arcane power surges through his body and explodes from his palm at the second Kobold Lieutenant.  The beam strikes him, doubling him over in pain.  He teeters a bit, but remains on his feet.

He’Rak yells to Gemble and the Halfling is more than happy to obey, climbing up the tree and to safety.  Rak then begins the incantation to summon forth frost and launches it at the kobold captain, hitting it directly in the chest.  

The first kobold lieutenant squeaks something to the kobolds around him then steps over to Rak saying,  * “You dare attack my captain!” * and swings his blade, grazing Rak across the thigh, drawing a trickle of blood.

Jaeden pulls out his own rapier and tries to stab the lieutenant but misses horribly. 

Sel’Tarien steps up to a kobold and feints with his rapier to the left, catching it completely off guard.  It moves to avoid the attack only to find the rapier switching directions deftly and skewering it through the neck, killing it instantly but for a bit of flopping around.

Ala cries out in pain and for Skatha.  The skittish kobold looks around nervously then dives forward to the elfess as she brings up a protective zone around her and the kobold.  In that same moment, the kobolds closest to her, following their lieutenant’s orders, strike at the priestess but the blows are turned away by the ward.

The kobold troops fumble around a bit, bumping into each other as they try to deploy themselves as Sonrik charges in.  The paladin’s sword is true and his blade drops yet another of the critters.  The kobolds swing helplessly at Sonrik, missing horribly.

Erlik gives off his battle cry and brings his weapon to bear on the lieutenant who has traded places with the kobold.  He swings his weapon with a roar and hits the lieutenant in the chest.  Somehow, his armor seemed to absorb most of the damage.

Korbin steps between the second lieutenant and Ala, swinging a short sword but missing.

Krueger runs up beside Korbin and swings his axe at the second lieutenant, cleaving it through.

The kobold captain, barking out orders that sound suspiciously like words of revenge, begins loading a kobold heavy crossbow that he pulls from his back.


----------------------===========((OOC))===========----------------------​
*Liam*:  Fires Eldritch Blast at Kobold Lieutenant 2 rolling 14 (1d20) +2 (bonuses) = 16 HIT!  Doing 4 (1d6) points of damage.  


*He’Rak*: Cast Ray of Frost at Kobold Captain rolling 12 (1d20) +1 (Dex) = 13 HIT! (Because of ranged touch) doing 3 points of damage. ((I may be wrong and will change it if I am, but Point Blank Shot doesn’t work for spells, does it?))
_Takes 1 point of damage from Kobold Lt 1_

*Sel’Tarien*:  Attacks Kobold 10 rolling 18 (1d20) +6 (bonuses) =24 HIT and a threat, rolling 10 (1d20) +6 (bonuses) Confirms… CRITICAL doing 4 (1d6) +1 (Bonuses) = 5 x2 (Crit) = 10 points of damage, killing kobold 10

*Sonrik*: Attacks Kobold 9 rolling 9 (1d20) +5 (bonuses and adjustments) = 13 HIT doing 7 (1d8) +3 (bonuses) = 10 damage, killing kobold 9.

*Erlik*: Attacks Kobold Lt. 1 rolling 15 (1d20) +2 (bonuses) = 17 HIT doing 3 (1d10) +3 (Str x1 ½) = 6 damage. 

*Korbin*: Attacks Kobold Lt. 1 rolling 3 (1d20) +5 (bonuses) = 8, miss 

*Ala*: Protected by Sanctuary spell along with Skatha


*Kobold Lt 1:* Attacks Liam rolling a total of 21 and hits doing a total damage roll of 1 point.
Takes 6 damage from Erlik

*Kobold Lt 2:* Hit by Liam for 4 damage.
Killed by Krueger

*Kobold Captain:* Hit by Liam with Ray of Frost for 3 damage

***Edit***
Corrected the Liam/He'Rak boo boo
Removed Map


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 9, 2005)

[ooc - I think someone got a bit confused here.  He'Rak fired the Ray of Frost, not Liam.  Thus, presumably it was He'Rak who drew the kobold's ire?  I wasfairly sure that Point Blank shot worked with spells, but the SRD does say attacks with "Ranged Weapons" and I don't have my book to check there.  So, you're probably right.  

btw, Tor L'tha.  Don't forget that since you ray of frosted instead of magic missiling, you still have your first level spell slot.]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 9, 2005)

*ooc*



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> [ooc - I think someone got a bit confused here.  He'Rak fired the Ray of Frost, not Liam.  Thus, presumably it was He'Rak who drew the kobold's ire?  I wasfairly sure that Point Blank shot worked with spells, but the SRD does say attacks with "Ranged Weapons" and I don't have my book to check there.  So, you're probably right.
> 
> btw, Tor L'tha.  Don't forget that since you ray of frosted instead of magic missiling, you still have your first level spell slot.]




I think Vendetta just misspelled. I don't really think point blank can be used with magik, I was hoping GM coould take care of that. But i dont why I believe to remeber that I used PBS with magic in a game.   

Rak have 4 lvl 0; and 3 lvl 1 spells. I wrote it wrong. Thx for ponting it out.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 9, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [ooc - I think someone got a bit confused here.  He'Rak fired the Ray of Frost, not Liam.  Thus, presumably it was He'Rak who drew the kobold's ire?  I wasfairly sure that Point Blank shot worked with spells, but the SRD does say attacks with "Ranged Weapons" and I don't have my book to check there.  So, you're probably right.
> 
> btw, Tor L'tha.  Don't forget that since you ray of frosted instead of magic missiling, you still have your first level spell slot.]



Yes sir, you are correct.  The map is right, the story text I got it mixed up ... sorry


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 9, 2005)

Sonrik sees the squad flanking around him, and takes a step back, so as not to leave Liam open to their charge.  "Down!  Down, slaves of evil!",  he yells as he strikes out at another Kobold.


(OOC- Sonrik will take a 5ft. step to H15, and swing at #6.  +4 to hit, 1d8+2 slashing, 19-20x2.  IMHO, by the book, Point Blank Shot works on targeted spells, sucha as rays and energy missiles, anything that requires a d20 to hit like a ranged weapon.)


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 9, 2005)

*Liam Wester, human warlock*

Liam scans the line of kobolds, but barely manages to see through the press of bodies surrounding them.  His allies have certainly engaged the kobolds well, but it leaves little options for him.  Hearing the captain still barking orders, Liam hustles around the outer edge of the conflict in an attempt to get a clear shot.

[ooc - double move to N18, skirting the kobolds so as not to provoke AoOs (across to F18, down to N18)]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 9, 2005)

Ala looks to the kobold, "Speak to them, Skatha!  Tell them to stop attacking!  They'll all be killed!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 10, 2005)

With Lt 2 dropped, Sel'Tarien will try to reach Lt 1 or the captain to attack him, tumbling where necessary.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 10, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ala looks to the kobold, "Speak to them, Skatha!  Tell them to stop attacking!  They'll all be killed!"




"But... the captain has just named me a traitor, they will not listen to me.  He believes his troops will arrive soon.  His runner made it away and Skeether is very fast."   Skatha says in broken common, his words sounding rather sorrowful as he tries to hide behind Ala in much the same way Gemble hid behind Rak.

((OOC:  Will post up next round later.  Still have time to get actions in for it, otherwise I'll have the character hold like before and give the players chances to get "caught up"... sometimes you just can't get to the boards all the time ))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 10, 2005)

Sonrik shouts, “Down, slaves of evil!”  as he steps around to protect Liam from the flanking kobolds.  His blade flashes again and another kobold drops to the ground.  As soon as Sonrik gets the attention of the kobolds, Liam moves quickly around them and finds a good position from which he can launch his Eldritch blasts.

Meanwhile, the first lieutenant recognizes the threat that Erlik is and turns on him, slashing into his upper thigh, causing the barbarian to cry out in pain. But just as the blade draws blood, so too does Jaeden’s rapier sink into the lieutenant’s chest making it squeal in pain.

Sel’Tarien takes a bold move and rushes around the mass, behind the kobolds at the captain.  As he runs by, the kobolds try to slash at him but he dives to the ground, rolls over and springs to his feet in such a way that the kobolds completely miss with their attack.  Sel’Tarien lands and lunges with his rapier scoring a hit on the captain, who staggers back in pain.

Scared for their captain, the three kobolds soldiers turn and swing at Sel’Tarien but he is able to dance aside of two of the three and accepts only a minor cut on his hip from the third.

----------------------===========((OOC))===========----------------------​

*Sonrik*: Attacks kobold 6 rolling 13 (1d20) +4 (bonuses) = 17 HIT!  Damage rolled is 5 (1d8) +2 (Str) = 7 damage, killing kobold 6

*Erlik*:  Takes 5 damage from Kobold Lt. 1

*Sel’Tarien:* Attacks Kobold captain using Tumble to avoid AoOs, rolling 11 (1d20) +10 (skill) = 21, success!  His attack roll is 14 (1d20) +6 (bonuses) = 20 HIT! Doing 3 (1d6) +1 (Str) = 4 points of damage.
Takes 2 points of damage from Kobold 3



*Kobold Lt. 1:* Attacks Erlik rolling a total of 21 and doing 5 points of damage.
Takes 4 damage from Jaeden.

*Kobold 3:* Attacks Sel’Tarien and rolls a total of 19 and rolling a total damage of 2.

*Captain*: Takes 4 points of damage from Sel’Tarien.

Up Next
He’Rak (Holding)
Ala (Holding)
Erlik
Korbin
Krueger
Captain
Then the top of the order.

***Edit***
Removed Map


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 10, 2005)

Suprisaed that the Kobold has kept up so well despite the blows it has received Erlik steps back in order to maintain his reach and again thrusts the halberd at the kobold lieutenant confident that this blow should see it fall, or at least that the others flanking it will find their mark also.

He hears the broken common of Ala's kobold but does not let it break his focus - first to kill the leaders then to leave before reinforcements arrive... 

(_ooc where's a rogue when you need one_!)


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 10, 2005)

*Korbin*

Korbin, seeing the Kobold Lt. next to him fall under Kreuger's attack, turns his attention to another and swings both short swords at it.

[OOC: Korbin full attacks Kobold #4 - +3/+3 to hit, d6+2/d6+2 damage]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 10, 2005)

*Rak*

Rak concentrates on the Captain. Turning his hands blue ice again.

As he almost rush forward to get a better shot at the Captain Rak sees as the first lieutenant strikes Erlik and the good blow he answered with 
_Erlik is going to take him in no time. One strike more on the Captain and I will help him if he needs. _
“Are you badly wounded Erlik?” After the split second of thoughts and talk he feels again the stinging of the cold in his hands, indicating that the spell is ready._ ICE!_ The blue ray of frost leaves  snow on its path against the Captain.    

ooc: Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage; +1 spell focus evocation.
4 lvl 0 spells -> 3 lvl 1 spells left


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 11, 2005)

"*Why this treachery?*" Sel'Tarien asks the kobold captain, not to get an answer, but to slightly distract him, as he feints and strikes again.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 11, 2005)

*"FOOL!" *   The captain screams out at Sel'Tarien, *"You die because you attacked us!  It is your treachery that causes this fight!"   *


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 11, 2005)

Ignoring the captain's ranting, Liam continues moving forward, seeking a clear shot at his prey.  He creeps around the edge of a tree and raises a hand crackling with dark energy to point at the kobold.

[ooc - move diagonally SW then W to P-13, then Eldritch Blast at the captain, +2 ranged touch attack (precise shot) 1d6 damage.]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 11, 2005)

“Are you badly wounded, Erlik?”  He’Rak asks as he begins the dweomer for his next spell.  But as he draws upon the magic inside of him, he leaves himself open to the first kobold lieutenant’s attack.  The strike is true but not deadly as the blade sinks into He’Rak’s thigh.  He’Rak cries out but is able to retain his concentration and launches a blast of cold from his hand at the kobold captain who frosts over, looking very weak and pitifully cold.  The captain tries to say something, but his broken common combined with his shivering jaw makes his words unintelligible.  

Erlik steps back and brings his halberd to bear, striking the first lieutenant hard, splitting his shoulder open with such a nasty gash, that despite the fact that the kobold is still alive, none who see him thinks he has a chance of living much longer.  He drops to his knees, dropping his sword and shield and reaches up to his wound, gasping in pain but not uttering a sound just before passing out.

Korbin turns toward the closest of the kobolds and, with his twin short swords, makes a double slash, both blades biting into the scales of the kobold and it collapses into a bloody heap.  At the same moment, Krueger lets out yet another dwarven battle cry and steps to the closest kobold.  His massive axe slashes through the creature as if it were nothing more than water, dropping it to the ground bleeding to death.

The kobold captain, dazed and freezing, staggers away from Sel’Tarien.

Ala holds her ground inside of the protective zone around her and Skatha.


----------------------===========((OOC))===========----------------------​
*He’Rak * casts Ray of Frost at the Kobold Captain rolling 12 (1d20) +1 (bonuses) = 13 HIT (ranged touch) doing 3 (1d3) damage.  Kobold captain is at zero hit points.
Attack of Opportunity made against He’Rak by Kobold Lt 1 hits with a total roll of 19 and deals 4 points of damage.  He’Rak rolls a total of 18 on his concentration check and succeeds.

*Erlik*:  Attacks Kobold Lt. 1 rolling 18 (1d20) +2 (bonuses) = 20 HIT!  Doing 6 (1d10) +3 (Str x1 ½) = 9 points of damage.  The kobold Lt 1 is now at -1 hp.

*Korbin*: Attacks Kobold 4 duel wielding, rolls 17 (1d20) +3 (bonuses) = 20 and 14 (1d20) +3 (bonuses) = 17 BOTH HIT doing 3 (1d6) +2 (str) = 5 and 4 (1d6) +2 (str) = 6 for a total of 11 points of damage, killing kobold 4

*Kobold Lt. 1: * Attack of Opportunity against He’Rak hits doing 4 points of damage.
Dying

*Kobold Captain:* Zero hitpoints… trying to run away… well… stagger

*Sel’Tarien:* You have an attack of opportunity against the captain who stepped out of your threat range… but considering his HPs, I wasn’t sure if you wanted to take it or not.

*Liam*: You are first at the top of the round, which is after Sel’Tarien takes his attack of opportunity, if he does.  Like Sel’Tarien, I didn’t know if you wanted blast him or not considering his HPs (I’m not sure what you guys want to do with him, if anything… but thought I’d put it in your hands)

*Ala*: Sanctuary spell and holding action still, though this turn is almost over.

Up Next
Ala (Holding)
_Top of the round_
Liam
Rak
Jaeden
Sel’Tarien
Ala
Kobolds
Sonrik
Erlik
Korbin
Krueger
Captain

***Edit***
Removed map


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 11, 2005)

Rak take some steps north dropping down on his knees “Help me please” “I'm badly wounded” he suddenly feels that he almost lose consciousness laying down on the ground.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 11, 2005)

*Korbin*

As the kobold falls under his blades, Korbin steps forward even before the body falls to the ground, turning to another kobold threatening Ala.

"Ala, help 'Rak!" he shouts over the din of battle.

[OOC: 5' step to M12, attack Kobold #3 - full attack: +3/+3 to hit, d6+2/d6+2 damage].


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 11, 2005)

Ignoring the captain's ranting, Liam continues moving forward, seeking a clear shot at his prey. He creeps around the edge of a tree and raises a hand crackling with dark energy to point at the kobold.  However, a last minute thought for Ala and her goals stays his shot and he instead cries out to the captain.

"Throw down your weapon and surrender!"

[ooc - move diagonally SW then W to P-13, then hold action to Eldritch Blast at the captain if he moves, +2 ranged touch attack (precise shot) 1d6 damage.]


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sonrik hears the screams of his comrades, but is locked in battle.  Regretting his circumstances, he steps closer to the treeline, and strikes at another kobold.

(OOC- Sonrik will take a 5ft. step to H16 and swing on #7.  +4 to hit, 1d8+2 slashing, 19-20x2, full AC)


----------



## Ashy (Feb 11, 2005)

Ala, dazed by the carnage before her, finally hears Korbin's shout and snaps back to reality.  She quickly moves over and begins channeling healing power into Rak.

OOC: Dropping the rest of my 0 level spells into CMWs, casting one on Rak...


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2005)

Erlik reachs down and picks up the body of kobold lieutentant in one hand whilst keeping grip of his halberd in the other.

He holds the bleeding corpse up and eyeballs the remaining kobolds _intimidat_ingly
"your leader is dead - flee now or join him in death"


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 12, 2005)

"Throw down your weapon and surrender!"  Liam shouts out at the kobold captain as He’Rak falls back and calls out for aid.  Jaeden and Ala move toward their comrade.  Jaeden stands over him to defend Rak from any kobold that might approach as Ala reaches down and stops any bleeding with her touch, a blessing from her god, Thorus Odara, who sends a tingle of healing power through her hands at her request.  

The remaining kobolds turn and flee at the demise of the lieutenant, who obviously held more respect than the captain had.  The captain hardly notices as he staggers away, back to the carnage he created, barking out orders to his soldiers as if they were still there.  

From the tree, the tiny voice of Gemble calls out, “I see kobolds coming this way from the camp!”  and he hastily climbs down the tree squawking this over and over.

Skatha follows Ala and turns a pleading look upon her as he hears Gemble’s warning.


----------------------===========((OOC))===========----------------------​
Liam: Shouts at kobold captain, holds action as he watches the captain stagger about.

Rak: Healed 1 hit point from cure minor wound spell cast by Ala.

Sel’Tarien: Hold

Ala: Cast Cure Minor Wound on Liam.

Kobolds:  Flee after Ala’s action, sadly, before Sonrik, Erlik and Korbin can go… but darn, Erlik, if they were not already scared, your intimidation would have done it 

All characters save Ala and Jaeden are considered to be holding if you'd like to make some attack on the fleeing kobolds or captain.  (In fact, Korbin, Sonrik, and Sel'Tarien may take attacks of opportunities if they like when the kobolds fled, stepping out of each of your threat range.)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 12, 2005)

*Rak 1 HP*

Rak stands up still feeling quite weak “thank you Ala” “Do you still have energy to heal me a little more?” he then hears Gemble warning about the new  troops “how many are they Gemble?!” by screaming Rak feels like his going to fall but holds himself upraised by Jaeden shoulder. After some second he fells like letting go the shoulder and load his crossbow.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 12, 2005)

Seeing the captain the grim figure of Erlik growls and tossing the lieutenants body aside charges at the last remaining captain intent on removing its head. The red glaze of battle is in his eyes...l


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2005)

Liam curses to himself as he holds his shot, but considers his foe for a moment.

[ooc - If the captain is still holding just a crossbow, Liam will step foward and attempt to lay the scoundrel down with a right hook across that jaw.  Unarmed stike +0, 1d3 +0 subdual damage]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 12, 2005)

(Sel'Tarien won't make attacks of opportunity.)

Upon hearing that more kobolds are arriving, Sel'Tarien says "*Should we better get moving? We won't be able take on many more kobolds without losses. And it may be better to let them deal with that treacherous captain.*"
He turns to the staggering captain:
"*Despite our distrust, we would have left peacefully. Your insistance on hostility has led to further unnecessary bloodshed.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 12, 2005)

"Kobolds are coming! Kobolds are coming! Gemble repeats over and over as he finally drops from the branches to the woodland floor.  He then starts running in a large circle as if he's trying to run over to the rest of the group to tell them "Kobolds are coming! Kobolds are coming! but can't get all the way over there and loops back around to run away... but can't quite run away either and runs back toward the rest of you muttering "Kobolds are coming! Kobolds are coming!"

You've seen Gemble scared (quite often, in fact) but never quite so panic stricken as he currently is.  Genbke doesn't seem to respond at all to He'Rak's question, unless you count his repeated "Kobolds are coming! Kobolds are coming!"

*"Despite our distrust, we would have left peacefully. Your insistance on hostility has led to further unnecessary bloodshed." *  Sel'Tarien says as Erlik, rage and adrenaline pumping through is veins charges the kobold captain and skewers him upon his halberd.  The captain barely makes a "yelp" as the bladed head of the weapon punctures his back and explodes through his chest.  It's body hangs limply from the end of the weapon, obviously very, very dead.  

Liam​[sblock]You hear a snap from behind you as if someone stomped on a twig but some 80 or 100 feet away.  You turn to look but don't see anything through the treeline and shrubs but you listen carefully and you can distinctly make out several more such snaps and crunches coming from the east (right side of the map... the direction of the kobold camp and the direction Skeether was running when Skatha said he was going for reinforcements.  By your best judgement, the sounds are no closer than 75 feet away.  ((Rolled a natural 20 on the listen check... thought you might want to know that. 
XP: 500 from previous battles with kobolds and defending Tev'El Rhoe 
250 for the kobold battle
400 for your excellent roleplaying of liam and frequent posting (I'm giving an XP bonus of 0% to 3% of the needed xp to level (In this case, 0-3% of 1,000) per post based on RP content... and you got the most!  I'm really getting a feel for who Liam is and what he believes.)  As well, a little bonus for using color in speech... I like that for some reason, it gives flair to a character, showing something about them, imho.
100 bonus xp for a clean, easy to read character sheet with a well thought out and entertaining history) 
Total XP: 1250, welcome to level 2! [/sblock]

Sonrik​[sblock]You catch something out of the corner of your eye.  You turn to look... you don't see anything... or do you?  Something is moving in the distance, more than 50 feet away, maybe 100 but you just can't quite tell what it is.  What ever it is, it is in the direction that Skeether ran off, the direction of the kobold camp.
XP: 500 from previous battles with kobolds and defending Tev'El Rhoe 
250 for the kobold battle
400 for excellent RP!  I really believe Sonrik is a paladin and you're RPing his alignment well.  You've had very impacting posts and Sonrik has become a hero in my mind, a hero that I want to cheer for and, if I were a character in the game, a hero that I would want to follow. (I'm giving an XP bonus of 0% to 3% of the needed xp to level (In this case, 0-3% of 1,000) per post based on RP content and many of your posts earned the 3% max)
50 XP bonus for a clean character sheet and strong history.
Total XP: 1200, welcome to level 2! 
[/sblock]

He'Rak​[sblock]XP: 500 from previous battles with kobolds and defending Tev'El Rhoe 
250 for the kobold battle
400 for consistant and excellent RP.  I appreciate your efforts to get dialogue going between characters ("Did you see that grab Gemble got on that girl?" "Nice weapon, Sonrik..." etc) Thank you.  (I'm giving an XP bonus of 0% to 3% of the needed xp to level (In this case, 0-3% of 1,000) per post based on RP content and you were a posting machine.)
50 bonus xp for a clean character sheet with a good history.
Total XP: 1200, welcome to level 2! 
[/sblock]

Erlik​[sblock]XP: 500 from previous battles with kobolds and defending Tev'El Rhoe 
250 for the kobold battle
400 for great roleplay with outstanding flair.  I love the "sayings" from his tribe and how he is constantly thinking about and comparing things to the way things were back home.  It gives Erlik depth.  As well, when Erlik picked up the lieutenant's body and showed it to the kobolds... man, I was like "YEAH!" cheering for a touchdown my team scored in the superbowl.  Fantastic intimidation attempt.  That lieutenant was a powerful critter and the kobolds knew it. (I'm giving an XP bonus of 0% to 3% of the needed xp to level (In this case, 0-3% of 1,000) per post based on RP content)
On your character sheet, I take it that the italisized skills are your free permanent class skills gained from character creation?  You have a space labled "background skills" but nothing listed after it.
Total XP: 1150, welcome to level 2! 
[/sblock]

Korbin​[sblock]XP: 500 from previous battles with kobolds and defending Tev'El Rhoe 
250 for the kobold battle
300 for excellent RP.  His willingness to do things he doesn't necessarily want to do, but does them because they are the right thing to do shows through.  As well, I appreciate and just like for some reason, colors used for character speech.  it just gives a sense of who the character is.  (I'm giving an XP bonus of 0% to 3% of the needed xp to level (In this case, 0-3% of 1,000) per post based on RP content.  You may be at a disadvantage because your posting habits are not a frequent as hafrogman or Tor L'Tha but you can earn the larger bonus by consistantly RPing your alignment, delving into your character's thoughts and so on, which you are doing a good job of.)
Total XP: 1050, welcome to level 2! 
[/sblock]

Sel'Tarien​[sblock]XP: 500 from previous battles with kobolds and defending Tev'El Rhoe 
250 for the kobold battle
380 for your excellent roleplay.  Sel'Tarien has motivation that the others dont.  He has also made some fantastic statements in character as well as played up to his alignment (Like that last post of yours where he told the captain, basically, that they all died because of his own actions.  I can see a lawful character doing that.  Its almost like they are "teaching" the error of peoples' ways.  (I'm giving an XP bonus of 0% to 3% of the needed xp to level (In this case, 0-3% of 1,000) per post based on RP content.)  I also like his bold speech.  Gives me the sense that when he talks, he does so in a clear, strong voice, as if he is used to people paying attention to him and, more so, that what he has to say is important and thus, they should pay attention to him.
70 bonus xp for a very clean, easy to read character sheet and good history, including special motivation to avenge the deaths of Tandra'var and Kendian as well as the destruction of the great city, Thel'Lorean.  thank you.
Total XP: 1200, welcome to level 2! 
[/sblock]

Ala​[sblock]XP: 500 from previous battles with kobolds and defending Tev'El Rhoe 
250 for the kobold battle
400 xp for excellent roleplay.  Ala is really a girl who will make a stand in what she believes even if it means she'll risk her life, her friends, anything.  She's not afraid to take chances and throw the proverbial "monkey in the wrench".  She has the potential to completely derail a situation, for good or ill.  I have to admit, I was a bit surprized when she lost her cool and looked like a crazed wildwoman   (I'm giving an XP bonus of 0% to 3% of the needed xp to level (In this case, 0-3% of 1,000) per post based on RP content and you earned a heck of a lot of xp this way with the 3% bonuses through your often lengthy and insightful (into Ala's thoughts and beliefs) posts.)
Good personality and description... would love to see a history though... email me at rahjr2k@hotmail.com if you want to get some info on Thel'Luthia and possible stuff that could work into her history.
Total XP: 1150, welcome to level 2! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 12, 2005)

(Kwinn would be Gemble, right?)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (Kwinn would be Gemble, right?)



((OOC: GAH!  I'm playing a halfling named Kwinn in another adventure and temporarily went insane... sorry, made change in text.))


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2005)

Liam spares no glance for the fallen kobold, shrugging at the captain's fate.  He spins suddnely, facing east and his eyes scan the forest, searching for something, but coming up empty.  He still seems confident in his next announcement though.

"Gemble is right.  There seems to be quite a few approaching from the east.  We should leave as quickly as possible, before we are overwhelmed."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (Sel'Tarien won't make attacks of opportunity.)
> 
> Upon hearing that more kobolds are arriving, Sel'Tarien says "*Should we better get moving? We won't be able take on many more kobolds without losses. And it may be better to let them deal with that treacherous captain.*




"Yes Sel'Tarien" "we sould leave right away" "Come on! let us walk north" "at last we can get out of eye sight" Rak starts to walk seeing back if any others follows.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 13, 2005)

*Korbin*

"Yes, we should leave now.  I will help cover our escape.", Korbin says, sheathing his two swords and readying his crossbow.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

Krueger and Jaeden trot north with the others as the crew leaves the bloodshed of the field.  Gemble practically runs north once he sees everyone is coming as well.  Moving carefully and quietly, Gemble leads the group north and west away from the clearing, the planes and most importantly, the kobolds.  Korbin and Rak watch the rear in case of pursuit but after half an hour of a hard, quick pace, the two humans are sure that they are not being followed.  

"We should stop here for a break and tend our wounds."  Jaeden says, noting a modest clearing where two moderately sized trees have falled and would make fine seats as well as a trap-berry bush, so named for its sticky vines that many small creatures cannot escape from.  The bush "traps" them where they eventually die, their rotting corpses falling to the ground where they eventually become nourishment for the plant.  It is a short shrub that tries to lure hungry, small critters, such as rabbit and birds, into it's vines for a tastey meal. But, anything with sufficient mass, like an elf, deer, human or what ever can pull away from the plant.  A weaker halfling or gnome, however... 

But the Trap-berry is a large, round, red berry that tastes something like sweet peaches and strawberries.  Jaeden plucks a couple to prove his point, popping one of the juicy sweet berries into his mouth.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 14, 2005)

Rak follows the example and carefully taste the berry's “theese things are really good” He takes some handfuls of berry's eating them “this was good” “a perfect meal” he then take out his waterskin drinking some mouthfuls.After taking a little rest he turns towards Gemble “Gemble my little new friend” “what kind of skills do you have?” “would be fine to know since we sure have much danger to overcome on this journey” he hands over some berry's to the halfling.

Ooc: Rak has 10 HP of 13.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 14, 2005)

Erliks face is still set and grim as he too takes his rest along side the others and eats a handful of the berrys and storing more in his pack for latter. He listens for the sound of water and or pursuit wondering if their is anywhere to wash away the grime of combat and kobold blood.
'_Death swoops in and takes my heart' _ he remembers the words of an old battle song of his clan '_blood wash away my tears for my sky-fed brother, Fear me now I ride the wings of Death_'
He remembers the story of those of his people who are said to weep tears of blood, whos hearts are full of death and rage, terrible ferocious warriors. Feeling hot moist tears upon his face he raises his hand to wipe them away and finds his hand smeared red...

(ooc _rogue gallery updated Erlik Bahadur Psychic Warrior/Barbarian_)


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 14, 2005)

(Sel'Tarien should be at 9 of 11 hp)
"*Yes, that looks like a good place. Be careful not to get stuck on that bush, though.*"
Sel'Tarien follows the example of Jaeden and Rak, plucking a few berries.

Then he turns to Ala. "*Ala... I am sorry that we could not make peace with the kobolds.*" He seems to want to say more on the subject, but decides not to.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2005)

Liam pauses next to the trapbushe and considers it.  He reaches out and eats one of the berries and then he brushes a single finger tip against one of the vines before pulling away from the gluey creeper.

"Too bad we can't get the kobolds to wander into this thing.  That'd buy us time enough to get away.  How long do you think we have before they find us here?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sonrik Velrys, Human Paladin 2*

Sonrik trys to keep up with the group as best as he can, though his armors slow him down to where he is jogging alongside Krueger.  When the group rests, he takes a look at the wounded (OOC-Heal check, take 20- 22)  He goes over to Rak, "Say, those look pretty good, may I try one of yours?"  As Rak hands him a berry, he feels a warm energy come form Sonriks hand, rising up his arm, and healing his wounds.  



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Then he turns to Ala. "Ala... I am sorry that we could not make peace with the kobolds."



The young man then approaches Sel'Tarien, and puts his hand on his shoulder, "Your attempts were noble, but it is not the ways of evil blood to make peace on equal terms."  As he touches the elf, a warmness radiates from his shouolder, healing his ills as well.

(OOC- Lay On Hands for Rak, 3hp.  LOH for Sel'Tarien, 2hp.)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

Krueger smiles as he waddles up behind Sonrik to join the trio of Sonrik, Ala and Sel'Tarien, *"Me only wished that tha rest o' them drips wot got away wert kilt too.  Them sorts be nae good fer anyone, nae e'en theysefs.  Like Sonrik sayed, it be in thier blood ta be that way."*

Looking at Rak for a moment, Gemble grins sheepishly.  "I'm just a scout, rather familiar with this type of terrain.  Those trap-berries... they rot very quickly.  If you don't eat them by morning breakfast, toss them out.  They don't even last a day off the vine."   ((OOC: Which is why you never find trap-berries at market, considering how refreshing they are.))  

Hearing Liam's comment, Gemble wanders over toward him to look at the trap-berry bush.  "You know, there are a great many traps using this stuff... but, you know, with my size and all, I've never used the stuff.  I've no vial, but if someone had, you may be able to salvage some of that sticky ooziey stuff on the vine.  I know it's often used as glue, especially in carpentry."

Jaeden walks over to Erlik.  "Are you alright, Erlik?"   He asks with concern.  

"If we push hard northward, we may be able to get to the south fork of the Lomus River by nightfall, but not before nightlight*"   Gemble says to no one in particular.

*"Aye, but ferst, me says we have a toast ta our ferst accomplishment o' tha trip, killin' an' survivin' them drips!" *  The dwarf says jovially as he goes over to the cart and tips the cask of Elven Cinnamon Ale onto it's side where he begins filling the clay mugs to half that were stored in the cart from the cask's tap.  *"Jest a wee drink, lads.  We've a long trip yet."*

((OOC: *Nightlight - Twilight... but in Enber, with the massive mountain ranges that cup the valley, the sun "sets" behind the mountains around 5 pm but still casts a lot of light into the sky for another two hours before the planet has rotated to actual night where the rays of the sun are blocked by the planet itself.  It is pretty dark after the first half hour but in no way so dark that you cannot see to safely walk.  Elves, and those races with low light vision have no trouble at all.  Humans and halflings, with no special vision, do suffer, as their spot DCs increase to near dark levels.  Dwarves and other "darkvision" races have a strange effect at this time where they see things in and out of darkvision and normal vision.  It can be kind of disorienting to a being that is not used to it.))

***edit***
Removed map


----------



## Ashy (Feb 14, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for not posting, I've been sick...

Ala, looks up from assessing everyone's wounds (Heal check, take 20 = 24), and eyes Sonrik.  "You are incorrect, for Skatha is proof."  The priestess indicates the kobold, who is still clinging to her robe hem like a frightenen child.  "Perhaps it is not in the ways for small minded sword-slingers to think of others as any more than targets!" she fires back, her words laced with venom borne of frustration.

She then turns her back to Sonrik and goes about healing those that need it (starting with Rak) by casting _cure moderate wounds_ and bandaging wounds.  Every now and again, she stoops to console the kobold, patting it gently upon the back and whispering kind words...


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sonrik Velrys, Human Paladin 2*

"I am afraid that it is _you_ who are mistaken, Ala.",  Sonrik calmly says.  "I can see into his heart, and I know that it's lusts are quite impure."   (OOC-_Detect Evil_ again, I'm asuming from the last time that all of the kobolds were evil.)  He looks at Skatha again, "Pitiful he may be, but do not let your pride account for mislaid charity."

Sonrik peers off to the north, looking at the trail ahead, and wondering how the villiage will fair without warning, but afraid to discuss it again.  This group can ill afford to lose any of it's number.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 14, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Sonrik peers off to the north, looking at the trail ahead, and wondering how the villiage will fair without warning, but afraid to discuss it again.  This group can ill afford to lose any of it's number.




“Of we go then” says Rak feeling perfectly healed by Sonrik and Ala “let us try getting to that river edge...” “Gemble take the lead please”


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

((OOC:  Ashy, everyone but you and Skatha have been healed to full by Sonrik's LoH.  If I'm not mistaken, you are down 6 HPs and skatha is down one... which is half his total (current: 1 / max: 2)  A cure moderate wounds on yourself heals you to max, cure light instead gives you +5 HP, which will leave you down just one from your second level max, what ever that is when you update your character.))

Sonrik
[sblock]You call upon your gift to detect evil.  While you do see evil in the creature clinging to Ala's robes, you can see also that his evil aura is weak and, from personal experience, someone like that can change... though... more often than not, no.  Either way, you sense no evil *intent * from Skatha toward the group.  What ever evil he may have hiding in his heart is not meant for the party... though, he does somewhat glare at you and the dwarf, though in his eyes you see that it is from fear of you.  And yes, you did sense evil from all of the kobolds you looked at, not one was good.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

Krueger runs up to Ala.  *"Ye be a fool, woman!  Be any part o' ye wot donae think wit a bleedin' heart?  Cripes, Thor Odar be a Founder an tha Judge, tha only equal o' Oberon he sef!  Ye should smite tha vermin drip down, nae take et's side against us!"*  He growls threateningly at her.  Jaeden reaches down and places his hand on the dwarf's shoulder.

"Now Krueger, I..."   He starts but is cut off with a loud "BAH!" as the dwarf turn to storm off after driving a hard glare at the kobold.  Gemble dives behind one of the fallen trees to get out of the path of the heated dwarf, not wanting to take the chance that the 200 pound bulldozer might not have seen him standing there.  ((Dwarves have similar weights as humans do, in this world, with slightly thicker bones and slightly denser tissues making up for the size difference.))


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2005)

*Liam Wester, human warlock*

Liam gives one last glance down at the bush and shrugs.  He doesn't have any containers on him at the moment either.  But he files the information away for future reference nonetheless.  He turns to watch the paladin and the cleric sparring verbally over the cleric.  This is not doing any good.  He leans in for a quiet word with Sonrik, whispering in the paldin's ear.

"I think it might be better for you to drop the issue for now.  We can ill afford to split the group, it nearly destroyed us last time.  The kobold may be mean and cruel hearted, but it is mostly harmless.  As long as we know to watch him, it doesn't hurt to allow her to keep him."


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 14, 2005)

*Korbin*

Korbin finds a spot in the campsite to settle in, and quietly observes everything going on around him.  He says nothing, seemingly focused on sharpening his swords, but most assuredly taking in everything said by the others.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 14, 2005)

Ala ignores everyone for the moment, but heals herself and Skatha... When the group makes ready to move, she announces, "I will need to rest and pray before I can again tap into any divine energies.  I thought you would all need to be made aware of that..."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 14, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jaeden walks over to Erlik.  "Are you alright, Erlik?"   He asks with concern.




"Huh!" Erlik looked up from his revelry and the red stain on his hand and looked at Jaeden with a look of confusion 
"It is just the sting of kobold blood upon my skin" he answers quickly covering the realisation that he has succumbed to his rage and has become one of deaths own 
"I need to wash - the stink of death still lingers" he moves away wondering if he should go to the priestess and her pet, a meagre replacement for the wise woman of his clan...


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

Krueger glares at Liam, it is clear the dwarf wishes to end the existance of the kobold.

"Should we camp here, then?"   Jaeden asks, somewhat unsure, after Ala's statement.

"It's a nice spot."   Gemble replies.

*"CRIPES NO!  WE BARELY GOT OUT O' RHOE, YE LAZY SLUG!" *  The dwarf explodes at the halfling who ducks back behind the log.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 14, 2005)

"*I would be more comfortable to get a bit more of distance covered. As long as we avoid mindless charges, we should be able to make it without combat or injuries.*"


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2005)

"I agree" Erlik turns to this new imperative distracting him from his thoughts "we need more distance and a more secure position before we stop to camp. An hours journey should not be too great a strain on any of us and we can rest more securely knowing that the kobolds aren't a threat.

If any need to rest now I volunteer to scout ahead to find a more suitable campsite..."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 15, 2005)

((It is about 1 pm))


----------



## Ashy (Feb 16, 2005)

Ala looks up, "I have no need to rest.  I merely wanted you to know in case *someone*...", Ala looks at the dwarf, "...decided to stir up a nest of dragons along the way, or charge screaming into the very gates of Hell itself..."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 16, 2005)

Krueger turns back toward the Priestess, anger apparent on his face.  *"Me'd rather die fightin' evils than bed down wit 'em.  Ye watch er back, eff," *  Krueger growls, glancing down at the kobold beside her, *"because me nae will!"*

Jaeden steps in between the dwarf and Ala, grinning, "I'll be sure to exclude some of these more colorful conversations when I write this adventure into song."  

A few moments later, the group is on the trail again, Gemble in the front scouting out the best path.  







The walk through the wood is fairly easy.  The hills roll gently and there is no hard terrain, crags and few fallen trees to pose much difficulty.  Everyone settles into an easy stride as they walk.  The sounds of fauna and flora can be heard; birds and animals escaping from a hidden place in a shrub, the cooing or crowning of various critters off in the distance, a breezy wind at the tree canopy blowing through the leaves.

The only other sound is that of the occasional “snap” of one of your footfalls and the semi-rhythmic sound of the squeaky wheel on the cart that Krueger is pulling.  Jaeden begins humming a tune that somehow follows the squeak of the cart.  As the tune continues, slowly everyone recognizes it as “The Hymn of Kendrian in the Tower of Rox’Voroth”, just one of the songs about the great battle three hundred years ago.  Gemble also begins to hum along, though not with great musical ability.  Jaeden begins to sing.

_And up the stairs the trio went
Brave and bold they go
Kendrian and his mighty sword
D’Juticor
Followed closely by Fendek
Mightiest of dwarves
With Tandra’var close behind
Amidst the darkened shadows
Came a nasty hiss
The lord of daemon, lord of pain
Cast his glance on them
“For Enber”
“For Enber”
The mighty dwarf did shout
He lowered his blade and charged the beast
Knowing where he was hid.
“Away from me, hairy thing.”
The cruel wizard did say
And with a wave from his hand
The dwarf was cast away
Lifted from his feet, and flung into the wall
But Tandra’var, great Tandra’var
Leapt into the air
His aim was true, his heart was pure 
Rox’Voroth hit the ground
A second blow was coming
But never did it fall
The vile wizard Rox’Voroth
Had caught him in his thrall
As Kendrian charge, sword raised in the air
Mighty Tandra’var could do nothing but stare.  
The lord of daemons tried his will
Against the mighty priest
But the great sword, D’Juticor
Seemed determined to have his feast.
The sword did flash a dozen times
Rox’Voroth backed away
Casting as he moved 
But the mighty blade he could not stay.
Then Fendek leapt at the wizard
Once again into the fray 
“Your sword may protect you
Oh vaunted Kendrian
But Fendek does not wield D’Juticor
So there I’ll try my hand.”
A vile spell filled the place
And ichor from hell itself.
Black tentacles from his hands
Dug into Fendek’s heart.
The might dwarf, with a shout
Cried “For Enber” once more
Proud dwarf, mighty warrior
Sails now to the Shadowed Shore
But as the evil wizard reveled in his kill
Mighty Kendrian plunged the blade
Into the vile wizard, 
All the way to the hilt._


Suddenly, with much of the song left to go, Jaeden stopped singing.  

*“Be there somptin?”  * Krueger said, releasing his grip on the handles of the cart to heft his axe to the ready, eyes scanning the area frantically.

“Nay, good dwarf.  Tis nothing.  I just… I just can’t sing of the death of the Dark One knowing his children roam about, out there, somewhere.”  Jaeden said, a visible tremble crawling across his flesh.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 16, 2005)

*Rak*

Rak did not just listen to the song he indeed felt it. He's mother was one of the many that could sing this songs at noon with sorrow and proud. 
“great song that is” he sees forward where Gemble decides their path. “maybe at our arrival at town with blades to fight, we also get a little song or at least a fine poem” “*the friends of rescue*” he chuckles about his silly attempt to make a fine name. He looks at Krueger “are you allways that jumpy? I could never have told that by seeing you so many times delivering beer at the Inn”


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 16, 2005)

Liam hums along with the song as he walks, listening to Jaeden's singing.  After the singing has stopped, he pauses until it's clear that they're not supposed to be listening to anything.  After a few moments more he starts humming again quietly to himself, the same section of tune over and over that has gotten stuck in his head.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 16, 2005)

As Jaeden sang his song, Sel'Tarien fell behind, full of sorrow and anger. The short rest, despite the bickering it brought, had allowed him to push away the pain of the loss for a while, but the song opened the wound even farther. And for a moment, he wondered if his silent vow was a sign of hubris. How could he hope to stand against the dragon if Kendrian and Tandra'var could not?
Sel'Tarien stood a few seconds, his eyes closed before his resolve returned, and with the hard, cold face he had shown since they left Tev'el Rhoe, he catched up with the group again.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 16, 2005)

Sonrik is more at ease with this leisurely pace.  The cooling air grants him relief in his hot armor.  As Jaeden singe, he takes note in the differences in the version that he remembered from his childhood.  When the song stops, and the troubadour speaks, Sonrik consoles him saying, "Fear not Jaeden, you are among friends.  Indeed, ill times are upon us, but there is yet hope."  He walks over and puts his hand assuredly on his shoulder, "Heroes of old cannot live on in our day, and new ones may yet still arise.  Take heart.",  says Sonrik, with a look of serene peace about him.  It is hard to believe that this young man was in combat earlier this day.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 17, 2005)

“Are you always that jumpy? I could never have told that by seeing you so many times delivering beer at the Inn”  He’Rak says to the dwarf who snorts back at him.

*“Me ears an’ eyes do nae work as well in the overlands* as under, boy.  Me be a dwarf, Aye!”  * Krueger growls in what only a friend who actually knew him would consider a friendly way.

Sonriks words comfort Jaeden immeasurably as the singer smiles back at him.  “Indeed, milord, indeed.”  He replies.  “Come then, we should hurry on, nightlite is neigh upon us.  Have you a request of me?  I know many songs.”

*“AYE! Be ye singin’ “Thauron’s Run?”  *  The dwarf practically shouts, excited about the tale of the great dwarven paladin who lived 3,000 years ago… who, coincidentally, wielded the same sword, D’Juticor, as Kendrian.  

“Of course, master dwarf.”   Jaeden says with amusement, having entertained the dwarf with the song a dozen times before, for indeed, Krueger did love the song above all else.

Jaeden’s melodic notes spring the troupe onward.  The tempo of “Thauron’s Run” was quicker and more upbeat, putting a bit more length into the company’s strides as the sun sunk behind the high, snow capped mountains in the west.  The land darkened as cast into shadow, though the sky above was still blue with hints of purple and pink.  The dwarf sings rowdily along, plunging onward with* “rawr”s * and *“grrr”s * in place of words of the song that he doesn’t know, which was a good many of them.  

Two hours later, as the sky turns black with the night, Gemble announces that he sees the river ahead.  "We should set camp here.  We really can't make more time tonight in the dark."  Gemble says to the others as each steps forward to view the babbling river, Lomus.  

Lomus is some 40 feet wide, but somewhat shallow and rather quick moving.  Boats do not come this far upstream because of that fact.  Overall, it is a very pretty view.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Overlands is often what the surface world is called, especially by the inhabitants of the  “Underlands” (the subterranean world).  Though most Overlands races think of dwarves as living among them because of trade and treaties, dwarves themselves consider themselves an Underlands race.  Typically speaking, Underlands races are evil, and so, dwarves want nothing to do with them.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 17, 2005)

Ala remains stoically silent when the dwarf froths and screams at her, and her silence continues througout the rest of the day.  Once they arrive in the camp, she makes her way, with Skatha, down to the bank of the Lomus and begins washing the dirt and the grime from her face and arms.  She smiles as she sees the kobold mimicking her actions, and she cannot help but to think to herself that she is not only right but justified in her actions from earier today.  _'I feel it in my bones'_, she says to herself...

She looks to Skatha, "Are you well?  I know it has been a long way and my little one has legs a might bit shorter than mine..."  She smiles kindly to the kobold.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 17, 2005)

Ashy:[sblock] "I'm scared of the ugly one."   Skatha whispers to Ala as he washes himself, referring to the dwarf.  "He'll kill me in my sleep, he will.  But I'm so tired.  I can hardly stay awake but for my hunger."   [/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 17, 2005)

Erlik enjoys the jauntier pace of the dwarven song as it quickens the pace of the company, he has found the going slower than he would have liked and his legs yets tingle with the need to run. Coming upon the Lomus he grins and immediately plunges ibnto the cool water allowing it to wash away the days grime and last taints of the kobold slaying.

"You sure this is a safe enough position to camp in" Erlik responds to Gembles suggestion "we know not what dangers lurk about, especially with agitated kobolds and the Dread Lords minions hiding in every shadow. I say we cross the river and find a defensible position"

He grimaces as he scans the area along the opposite river bank to see if a defensible position might be there and as he does longs to be back in the mountains where gullies and ledges made finding shelter and security so much easier than here in the flatlands

(ooc _does Survival apply to finding good camping spots_?)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 17, 2005)

*Rak*

Rak let the others decide where to camp and just have one suggestion to the group "let us dig a hole for the fire" "that way it is not visible"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 17, 2005)

Liam fell to the rear of the procession as they marched along.  Once nightlight fell he stopped his humming and did not seem to enjoy the new song.  

When the group stops by the river side, he wanders around the area, staring out into open space and and not looking towards any of his companions.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 17, 2005)

Erlik:
[sblock]To your eyes, the flatness of either side of the bank provides little more protection than the other.  [/block]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 17, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Ashy:[sblock] "I'm scared of the ugly one."   Skatha whispers to Ala as he washes himself, referring to the dwarf.  "He'll kill me in my sleep, he will.  But I'm so tired.  I can hardly stay awake but for my hunger."   [/sblock]




DM: [sblock]Ala shakes her head.  "No, no, little Skatha, he will not.  Ala will protect you."  She smiles warmly, but when the kobold speaks of hunger, she says, "Oh my, dear little one, I am sorry.  I have forgotten that you likely did not have a breakfast like mine!"  She fishes into her pack and retreives some rations and gives the kobold some.  "We shall likely eat soon, but this should tide you til then."[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 17, 2005)

"*If we decide to rest here, I will take the first watch. Erlik, Korbin, Sonrik, what about you?*"


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 18, 2005)

"It matters little to me,", says Sonrik with a smile, "though I do prefer to watch the sun rise and make my prayers to the Twins."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

*"Bah, let me take a first.  This day been barely a walk down tha street.  Me ain't e'en tired." *   The dwarf grumbles as he too takes a tin bowl full of water to drink. 

"I think we should camp here.  We've lost the advantage of daylight and cannot be truly sure the next place will be better than this."   Jaeden says.  

*"Ye worship Evradar?"*   Krueger asks Sonrik when the Paladin mentions "The Twins".  *"He be a good warrior, Aye.  Tis said he comed ta Oberon's own home, through dangers and toils many jest ta ask Oberon a single question... ye... uh... wouldn't a happen ta knowed wot that question be, do ye?"*

Sonrik shakes his head "no" having never even heard this story before.

*"Ah Too bad, then." *  The dwarf mutters under his breath.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2005)

"I'll take whatever watch I'm assigned" Erlik nods "these lands provide little enough shelter for a nights rest"

As he does so he walks up to the trunks of the trees peering up into the branches and once finding one that seems both climb-able and leafy attenpts to climb it and maybe find a suitable bed off the ground...


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 18, 2005)

At Sel'Tarien's words, Liam turns away from his contemplation of the night.  His eyes glow strangely red in the darkness.

"I can take a watch as well."

After his words he quickly turns away again, staring out into the night.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

"Well, heh heh, Sounds like there are more than enough to take watch this night.  Guess I'll turn in then."  Gemble says with an almost relieved tone... he obviously didn't want to take a watch but wanted to sleep through the night.

The halfling goes to the cart and begins pulling out supplies and starts clearing a spot for a campfire.  "Actually, most woodland creatures will avoid a fire if they see one, it is safer to have to fire up where it can be seen.  I doubt the kobolds are persuing us this far."   He notes as he begins gathering up some wood for a fire, thinking how wonderful a mug of hot cyder will be.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

Erlik
[sblock]You look up into the trees.  There are many thick oaks here, a mighty tree you'd see very few of back at the glade.  Their thick, often horizontal, branchs make great sleeping perches for hunters to rest in while on the prowl or simply waiting for an animal (ie. dinner) to wander in to a suitable locale for dropping down on.  You see two such branches on this night.  The first is nearest the river with the branch itself spreading out over the water.  The second is more to the south and a bit smaller, therefore, less comfortable... but over dry land and, actually, a bit better for keep watch, should the kobolds actually be following.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 18, 2005)

*Rak*

Rak digs the hole he was talking about collects some wood and lies down beside it. _I can take the guard watch tomorrow instead_


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2005)

Erlik begins to scramble up into the branches of a spreaing oak a little to the south of the others and once perched upon a suitable branch gets out his rope and knife and begins bending and tying other branches to form a usable nest structure. He occasionally scrambles down and locates fallen branches and other items of use in creation of both relative comfort, shelter and concealment.

"My bed for the night" he grins as he again descends and joins the others around the fire "and my watch point"


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 18, 2005)

hafrogman/Liam said:
			
		

> "I can take a watch as well."



Sel'Tarien looks surprised. Liam had used magic earlier, and from what little he knew about magic...
"*Oh. I thought you were a spellcaster, and from what little I know of spellcasters, I thought you'd need the night's rest to... free you mind, or something like that? But if you think you can take a shift as well, sure.*" He answers, oblivious to the red glow.
"*It seems we may have enough people willing to take a watch to have two for each shift. Krueger, how about taking the first watch along with me?
Erlik, Korbin, the middle watch? Sonrik, Liam, last watch?*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 18, 2005)

*Rak*

"fantastic Sel'Tarien" "not only are you a good friend you also can organize" does Rak says yawing to his old frind Sel'Tarien "I'm gonna sleep and recover my spells" "I allmost get killd today becasue I'm to weak" "Sel'Tarien can you please take care of the fire so it does not die out?" "I can do the same thing tomorrow night"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 18, 2005)

Liam shrugs.

"My talents are a little more complex than that, but you needn't concern yourself.  I need sleep as much as the next man, but an interrupted night will not disturb me any.  I shall gladly join Sonrik on his watch."


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 18, 2005)

"Well, Liam," the young blonde says jokingly, "I hope for everyone's sake that you can cook breakfast better than I."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 18, 2005)

Ala looks to Skatha to make sure he is okay, as she offered him food and he has yet to partake...


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

Krueger grunts his compliance.

Soon enough, a good deal of firewood has been gathered, enough to get a nice, warm blaze going were each can stretch out and relax, at least, as much as one can relax out in the wilds.  The stores from the cart are then raided, pulling out the shank of fresh beef, some roots, a hunk from the wheel of cheese and a loaf of bread, Gemble begins cooking a meal.  "Eat well."  The halfling says.  "The beef wont last long and we'll have only dried meat after tomorrow."  As well, Krueger breaks out the half keg of Cinnamon Ale.  *"Do nae get drunk, ye.  We've got ta be off at first light*, aye?" *  He warns them as each fills a tankard.  

The meal is surpisingly good for lack of a kitchen, and conversations quickly pop up.  Though, it is obvious that Krueger doesn't like the Kobold sharing in the meal.

"Sonrik, whom of the Twins do you favor?"   Jaeden asks.

((OOC: *First Light - The obvious reference to sunrise is true, but this is the opposite of Night Light, when the sun is first rising over the huge mountains in the east but blocked out by them, Enber covered in Shadow.  The mountains in the east are not as tall as those in the west and so, First Light lasts only about an hour and fifteen minutes as opposed to the two hour stretch for Night Light.))


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 18, 2005)

"Well," says Sonrik, "they say I take after Omadon a bit more."  He looks down at his hands and laughs, "I don't think I'm cut out for wielding two swords at once, do you?"  He sighs and continues, "But I pay my respects to The Twins equally.  Evradar has his vengeance...and his compassion.  Omadon knows this, which is why they never disagree."  Sonrik takes a swig of cinnamon ale, and says, "I was said to be born of their graces.  I am not yet sure what fate they have laid out for me, but I shall sojourn long to realize it."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 19, 2005)

Jaeden raises his cup.  "I do see some of Omadon in you, sire."   Then drinks to the Paladin.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 19, 2005)

"So" Erlik grins as he wipes the grease from his chin, his nerves obviously more calmed now that the day has put distance and time between him and the earlier incidents 

"What does Lord Omadon say about our kobold pet and how we should treat it"


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 19, 2005)

taitzu52:[sblock]You detect evil from Skatha, a bit stronger now than before.  If you don't feel comfortable with what Omadon might say, let me know.  But, I'll put the ball in your court.  I've told you a bit about Omadon's character (The twins, for future things... but he's asking about Omadon) and trust your RP instincts.  Go ahead and decide some of these things if you like.  You wont "ruin" anything, so don't worry about that.  As long as you are RPing your character, you'll be fine [/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 19, 2005)

"Omadon believes that the foolish and wicked shall recieve justice.",  says Sonrik, "There is little reason that we should harbor this thing." he says, pointing at the kobold with his eating knife, "Even now I can feel it plots against us, but if you wish to fight Ala over it, that is your business, Erlick.  I think that time will reveal the true nature of things."  Sonrik sits back and finishes his meal.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 19, 2005)

"I'll raise no quarrel with either a priestess or a woman of conviction!" Erlik grins and leans back in self-deprecation "and Ala showed herself to both today

So tell me" Erlik presses on with the conversation and the opinion of these others "can a people change? Can a people raised to quarrel and to contend with one another ever find a way to peace and community?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 20, 2005)

"*Yes, people can change, Erlik. One way or another.*" Sel'Tarien says, showing no evidence that he wants to continue on that discussion, but despite that, he adds after a few moments "*Skatha may be a kobold; we will watch him closely. But not only the races we usually view as evil can be evil.*" He watches everyone, to see if they say the name he has left unspoken.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 20, 2005)

*"Ala be nae showin' conviction.  She showed tha side she be choosin' inna this. *  Krueger replies.  *"Aye ta ye, Seltair'en.  Evil be evil!  Some races be evil, some be good... some be both. Thems that be both be able ta change.  Those wot be evil, be evil 'till death!  Kobolds be evil!"*

"I'm shocked, dear dwarf!"  Jaeden says with an air of surprise in his voice.  "Some races are born to the side of good, some to evil.  Some are born to both, my own, human, is a good example of that.  While I don't share Krueger's somewhat jaded opinion about being able to change, I do have to agree that those born of evil rarely can change.  And for the record, Ala has not betrayed us nor Tev'El Rhoe, Krueger.  She believed there was a peaceful resolution, which we were unable to come to."

*"Peaceful, eh?  Wonder why et couldn't come ta peaceful, eh?"*  Krueger asks, knowingly.

There is a short pause that Gemble nervously breaks.

"I think they can change... but I don't want to be around waiting to see if they do or not."   Gemble says, giving the kobold a nervous glance.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 21, 2005)

Ala has remained silent as long as she can bear it - finally, she speaks, slamming down her hand upon her thigh.  "First of all - Skatha is no one's pet; he is a being as free as you-" she looks to Krueger, "-or I.  Second, justice is not always served by one killing or punishing another.  Justice also contains an element of judgement, and with judgement either comes the condeming for past wrongs, or the forgiveness which belongs to the wrongly accused.  None here can argue that; those are the very tenants of society, the very aspects that seperate civilized folk from savage beasts."

The priestess pauses for a moment and then stares the dwarf down, her emerald eyes boring into the crass dwarf.  "Tell, me Krueger - you say that some races are good and others are evil, yes?  I assume that you would also say that dwarves are born good.  If that be so, if a single dwarf were to commit an evil act, does that not then condem the entire race to from that point on, be considered evil in the eyes of all?"  The passion in her voice is unmistakable - there is little doubt in anyone's mind that they have let loose a tiger within their midsts.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 21, 2005)

*"So, et comes ta this." * Krueger growls threateningly.  *"Ye gonna compare me people ta them, aye?  Me people, fathered by tha founder god Oberon he'seff an' gifted two things, free will an' tha Law.  Me people have warred more fer tha side o' good than any race in Enber, protectin' ye overlanders from bein' overrun time after time, e'en yer precious tree houses.*  An' when a man o' god, holy warrior o' Tha Twins, used as judges o'er tha gods fer their abil'ty ta judge right frum wrong, who can see inta tha hearts o' being an' beast, says he can see tha drip e'en now plottin' its evil, yet ye protect et." *  Krueger stands and hefts his great axe, double-fisted before him.  *"Me supposes that drip called out ta ye, begged ye fer fergiveness, telled ye its people be there innocent o' crime, that them hobs be forced 'em ta attack Tevel Row er would'a kilt 'em dead an' that he'seff had nae chance ta seek good 'til ye showed up... 'cuz if'n he did, me did nae heared et.  Me see'd ye whisper ta that drip while holdin' down he's captain.  Ye bade us stop, an' we did 'cuz we trusted ye, so'z them drips could gather 'round they captain ye made me release, so'z that powerful lieutenant could protect he's captain an' send a runner ta get more help... and ye accuse ME!"*

Jaeden jumps up between Krueger and Ala (and Skatha, sitting beside Ala) as the dwarf howls in rage.  "Krueger NO!"

---------------==========((OOC))==========---------------​
A bit of history.  I had stated in character creation that, quote, "Most dwarves will be Lawful Good, in accordance with The Law."  What Krueger describes about his race going to war for the side of good more than any other race is true.  While the dwarves once tried to conquer Enber under a foul Dwarven ruler, (named Kalabar in case you decide to use that tidbit of info), they have always come from their underground home to fight against what ever race has threatened Enber, orcs, goblins and their like, even the overland races when they tried, humans most often, elves a few times, gnomes twice (But never halflings... the only race that hasn't tried... usually agreed upon that the only reason they didn't try is because they are lazy)

The only time the dwarves did not send an army to protect Enber was the attacks of Rox'Voroth.  The reason for that... The previous attempt to conquer Enber was made by humans.  That was the only time Hammerforge (the dwarven capital) had ever been breeched by invaders and the humans conquered the dwarves.  Then, set above them Halflings to act as their overlords.  To a dwarf, there is no bigger insult.  Dwarves do not like halflings (as you may have seen with Brador in the bar in the first post and Krueger's yelling at Gemble) because they see halflings as lazy.  All the other races produce something, gnomes mine, humans farm and build cities and elves, who are too much like halflings for a dwarf, still produces weapons and armor that would make a dwarf stand in awe.  So... to say the dwarves were still bitter against the humans is an understatement. 

Still, though no official army marched, hundreds of dwarven heroes came of their own concious.

Another tidbit that could be used against Krueger (and is known among you) is that Krueger was thrown out of Hammerforge (the reason he was in Tev'El Rhoe) years ago for not following The Law properly.  (hense, you should know he is not Lawful)  However, his acts could not be described as evil in any way... more like "inconsiderate" but not evil.  Krueger is Neutral Good.  

*Tree Houses - Elves live in trees and build elaborate cities in them.  Most of the time, one cannot see these cities from the ground.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 21, 2005)

"Krueger!",  yells Sonrik.  "As long as Ala chooses to protect this creature, it will be as such.  We cannot allow you to hurt her over this."   Sonrik, still tense, turns to Ala and the koblod, "But I say this:  I know not what gifts you posess, but I can see the evil in this creature as if it were lit by the moon.  If it comes with us any further, make no mistake, it is our prisoner.  If it tries to escape, it dies.  We can risk it's presence in no less of a way.  You are gambling with fate, Ala, and you have made our safety the wager.  We respect your dedication, but think of us when you place your values in higher regard."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 21, 2005)

*Rak*

Rak that trying to sleep hears all the others discuss the kobolt issue “I'm with you Sonrik if that kobolt as much as sneeze in a tens moment, one of my bolt will be pointing out of his hearth” he then turns away from the discussion and ties again to fall asleep.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 21, 2005)

*"But Sonrik..." *   Krueger begins, then turns and glares at Ala and the Kobold.  *"Only me respect fer tha Holy Warrior stays me hand, eff.  By Oberon's hairy beard, ye best prove he trust founded!"  * The dwarf glares at her as if daring her to challenge him.  Dwarves do not back down easily and Krueger does not break eye contact.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2005)

Liam sighs to himself and does his best to ignore the arguement raging in the camp.  He'd already had his say on this issue, and he thought that his words had been listened to.  Apparently however, nobody could leave well enough alone and they all insisted on picking at the issue like a half healed scab.  He lays down on the ground and wraps his cloak around him as he curls up and tries to sleep.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 22, 2005)

"*Did the kobolds ever really get the chance? I suspect that a kobold that shows behaviour we would call good would shorten his life considerably. Even if "only" exiled, he'd have to cope with the dangers of the Underlands - and I believe they are more dangerous than the Overlands - and not eing accepted anywhere. That is why I'm willing to give each one chance. The kobold captain chose poorly, and he paid for it.*"
Sel'Tarien turns to Skatha "*Skatha, you will find that many have a hard time trusting you. And it won't get much easier for you, especially as we approach cities. You will need to earn that trust, and even then, prejudice will always be present in some people. But the first step is always the hardest.*"
Sel'Tarien tries to whisper so he does not wake up those who already sleep.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 22, 2005)

"It is a small pebble that starts the mighty avalance!" Erlik rocks back with mouth agape as the confrontation unfolds before him "though I did not mean for this!

Let the words of this day be cast away and be forgotten, let us rise on gentle wings and in the morning let us start new with the dawn. Honour will be restored when our mission is completed."

Looking to Skatha he frowns a sad and melancholy expression "Better a pet with no freedom than a captive with no right" he muses "but such is fate..."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 22, 2005)

Upon hearing the words of Erlik and Sel'Tarien, Krueger gives several snorts and a chortle but can't seem to form words in his exasperation.  Frustrated, the dwarf storms off toward the river.  

***EDIT***
I chose to edit this post down to this point which seems the proper place for the RPs that follow... Everything's changed


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ala never flinches, even for an instant, as the dwarf bellows and rages in her face.  Finally, as he starts to leave, her emerald eyes still boring into him, she quips, "Nice speech, suren, but my question remains unanswered, dwarf."  She spits the last word and there is no hiding the venom in her voice.

She then turns to Sonrik.  "Any who, may I ask, made you the authority o'er this band?  Your words mean no more to me than do those of the dwarf's, considering your actions!  I will tell you this, holy warrior - any who attempt to treat Skatha as anything less than a free being will have me to contend with.  Any hostility towards Skatha will be treated as if you had done the same to me."  Ala crosses her hands and plants her feet firmly.  "Choose wisely..."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 22, 2005)

Not wanting to defy the priestess Erlik fades back away and heads to his tree... He scrambles up into his perch and makes himself comfortable resting until his time for watch comes about. More tired than he expected he yawns expressively, and rubs his eyes, his senses not yet alert as they ought to be

(_ooc Listen check rolled a 2! +3 = 5_)


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 22, 2005)

"Authority?",  says Sonrik, "I simply put the lives of our village over those of our aggressors.  Your posturing has proven nothing, except that you are blind to the presence of evil.  THAT I am an authority on, Ala.  Your decision has created a threat to our safety.  Do you deny it?",  says the young man.  "Do you?"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

"I do.  If it had not been for the overtly agressive actions of you skull-splitters, then the encounter with the kobolds could have resulted with a vastly different outcome.  Let's look at things plainly, Sonrik, there is nothing that I can say that will convience you of Skatha's innate goodness and there is nothing that you can say that will convience me otherwise.  What's done is done and I will depart from you now."

Ala looks to Skatha.  "If you would like to some with me, Skatha, you may.  Or else, you may go whither you like.  I will make certain that you are not followed or harmed, whatever you might elect."


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 22, 2005)

"Perhaps you are too prideful to ask even your god for the powers to see his evil, but do not doubt mine.",  says Sonrik.  "Either have not even tried or your connection with your god is false.  Go if you must, prideful elf, but if the kobolds find out where we are and what we do, you compromised our mission, and you have betrayed us all.", Sonrik looks sadly at his feet as Ala prepares to leave.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 22, 2005)

Sel'Tarien speaks up again, in Elven: "*Ala, 



Spoiler



you cannot believe it is easy for anyone to accept the presence of


Skatha.



Spoiler



Kobolds like him attacked


Tev'El Rhoe



Spoiler



again and again. The treachery by the kobold captain when you suggested negotiations did not help that perception. I suggest you sleep over your decision to leave. Things can be much clearer when you are freshly rested.


*"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ala puts her hands to her temples, "Can you not see your short-sightedness?  Who among you has not done wrong and later changed your ways?  Why can this, too, not be the same for those who might seem different from you or I?  They are a people just like dwarves, or elves, halflings or humans - the only difference is their views of the world are different than ours, but they can be made to see right from wrong and they can, if they so chose, to change their ways..."  Ala's look of fierceness is gone, replaced by one of sadness.

She turns to walk away...


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 22, 2005)

"*Ala, 



Spoiler



the night is dangerous for every one who walks alone. If you get into trouble, we might not find you fast enough. Stay here just this night. If you must go, go in the morning.


*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 22, 2005)

*Rak*

From under the blanket Rak's sleepy voice mutters "hey guys" “give the kobolt opportunity to become more civilized... and good as Ala sure would say” he turns against Ala "I'm willing to take Skatha with us as long you hold a good eye on him" “but don't misunderstand me” “if you treasure more your new little friend than this mission, that will say the entire Tev'El Rhoe, then you are stupid for setting this mission in danger and  a person of bigger ego than a dwarfs beard” “no ofence Krueger“ “besides Sonrik has a point” “ask your gods about his evilnes or not” Rak turns his back again from the discusion saying “I don't understand why you want to leave..." "the kobolot is alive and so are we” “leaving us out here may be a biger risk than you can take alone”


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ala looks to Sel'Tarien, "I do not think I am welcome..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 22, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "What does Lord Omadon say about our kobold pet and how we should treat it"



"There, Erlick." says Sonrik, "Do you have your answer?  For one reason or another...it is folly."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> From under the blanket Rak's sleepy voice mutters "hey guys" “give the kobolt opportunity to become more civilized... and good as Ala sure would say” he turns against Ala "I'm willing to take Skatha with us as long you hold a good eye on him" “but don't misunderstand me” “if you treasure more your new little friend than this mission, that will say the entire Tev'El Rhoe, then you are stupid for setting this mission in danger and  a person of bigger ego than a dwarfs beard” “no ofence Krueger“ “besides Sonrik has a point” “ask your gods about his evilnes or not” Rak turns his back again from the discusion saying “I don't understand why you want to leave..." "the kobolot is alive and so are we” “leaving us out here may be a biger risk than you can take alone”




Ala replies to Rak, "Don't you see, Rak?  Skatha may be the key to protecting Tev'El Rhoe!  Do you really think that even with whatever force the king might give us, that our small town can survive an attack by both kobolds and by the minions of a dragon, or its demon-spawn?  If we do not learn to see past petty differences like appearance and past actions, then we are all doomed!  There is no race that can claim complete purity, so acceptance is already commonplace among the civilized folk.  All I ask is that we extend that same acceptance to those who might be able to live up to it..."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 22, 2005)

*Rak*



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> All I ask is that we extend that same acceptance to those who might be able to live up to it..."




“If your out for a vote to let him follow our path... you got mine... “ says Rak under the blancket “just don't believe that you will make me feel tenderness for him or his wicked race over night” “he truly must work for our trust” ”and I would love to hear him swearing loyalty for what is most important for him”


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "There, Erlick." says Sonrik, "Do you have your answer?  For one reason or another...it is folly."




"Perhaps the folly is to listen to the words of _gods_ rather than the truth of your own spirit" Erlik turns back upon hearing his name 
"Amongst my people all those not of your own clan are seen as enemies, a different people with less right than dogs. At least a dog will offer its loyalty, will assist in the hunt and has sweet flesh if game is scarce. I thought when I came to the flatlands that I had left Enmity behind me but I see now that it is here and strong though Elf and Human and Dwarf may walk side by side still Enmity and Death stalks close behind.
If the hobold comes it comes, if not then I will complete this mission regardless"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 23, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> “If your out for a vote to let him follow our path... you got mine... “ says Rak under the blancket “just don't believe that you will make me feel tenderness for him or his wicked race over night” “he truly must work for our trust” ”and I would love to hear him swearing loyalty for what is most important for him”




Ala looks to Skatha, silently pleading with her eyes to the kobold to be brave and take this first step...


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 23, 2005)

*"Be gone wit ye, then, eff." *  Krueger cheers from the outside the ring of light cast by the fire.

Jaeden strides toward Krueger, "You're not helping, dwarf."

Gemble nudges his bedroll, with himself inside, slowly toward a nearby tree where he slips to the other side, not wanting to get involved.

*"OH, ME CAN HELP!"*   Krueger raises his axe.  *"ME CAN END THA TREACHERY O' THA DRIP LOVIN' EFF AN' HER MURDEROUS BEDFELLOW WIT JEST TWO STROKES!"  *  

"For the love of the Gods, Ala.  What has your god shown you in Skatha's heart that you trust him so?  Tell us now and put this all to rest!  Sonrik has said he sees evil in Skatha's heart.  I have known Sonrik long enough to know he has such gifts from his gods."   Jaeden cries out as he keeps himself between Krueger and Ala.  

Ala looks to Skatha, silently pleading with her eyes to the kobold to be brave and take this first step.  Skatha trembles nervously, terrified.  "The dwarf kill Skatha.  Skatha not want to die!" He squeeks out in his broken common.  

*"Hardly a fair trade fer tha 5 good folks in Tevel Row yer vile lot kilt jest a couple nights ago!" *  Krueger growls, having forced his way back into the ring around the campfire, Jaeden unable to stop the dwarf.  *"But et be a start!"*

"So help me Krueger, if you attack now, I'll never sing 'Thauron's Run' for you again!"   Jaeden shouts as Krueger bowels him over.  The dwarf stops dead in his tracks, scowling at Skatha who has moved and hiding himself behind Ala's leg.  

"The dwarf is evil!  Help me, help me!"    Skatha says.  "Ask your god, smite him before he kills both we!"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2005)

Liam finally gets up once more, as the bickering takes a nasty turn.  He glowers at everyone involved, and his eyes' strange red glow seems to grow even stronger as if burning with his anger.  He bellows in an attempt to be heard over the arguements.

"ENOUGH!"

His gaze sweeps over the verbal combatants.

"This is getting out of control and you all need to calm down!  Those of you who do not like the kobold, may I present a little thing called tact.  Try some.  We all know how you feel by now.  Constantly picking at the subject will not help anything.  IF Skatha can indeed become a beneficial member of society, it will never be seen if he has to endure thinly veiled threats every waking moment.  Distrust him, fine.  Watch him, fine.  Hate him if you must, but keep it to yourselves.  He hardly presents a threat with half the people here watching him like hawks.  If he means us harm we can prevent it."

Then he turns to face the cleric and her charge.

"Ala, it is wonderful that you have such convictions in your beliefs, but again. . . you have stated them, and they are not convinced and they are unlikely to be any time soon.  So constantly claiming them as unassailable truth to this group is not beneficial to the situation either.  Neither is refering to everyone other than yourself as a 'skullcleaver'."

He calms down a little now, and looks over everyone.

"We were all enjoined to answer the king's summons and to bring the village's grievances before him.  Ala, I still consider you a part of that mission and suggest that bringing your thoughts on the kobolds before the king may be your best hope of affecting meaningful change.  The rest of you I point out that completing that mission should take precedence over arguing the fate of one kobold."

Finally he looks to Skatha himself.

"If you truly mean no harm then I will offer you my friendship in time, but I might point out that inciting Ala to smite us is not a good first step in that direction."

Having spent himself in his impassioned speech, Liam lapses into silence for a moment. . . until he realizes that he has sort of left the conversation hanging.  He clears his throat with a small embarresed noise.

"So, are we all going to put down our weapons and behave like civilized people so that I can get some sleep?"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 23, 2005)

Ala looks from where she is glaring at Kreuger to Liam.  As he speaks, her face softens until finally, she nods at his words.  She points at him, arm outstretched.  "There be a true leader.  I will harken to your wise words, Liam."  She then leads Skatha over to the fire, gets some food for both herself and her kobold companion, and then moves over near Liam and begins eating silently.  She tells Skatha quietly, "Now, Skatha, you are a free person - do you know what that means?"

DM: [sblock]If Skatha elects to stay with Ala, she will begin teaching him to read and write, as well as human customs and mannerisms, she will also begin instructing him in the ways of her faith.  She will do this daily, without fail.  Let me know what you think.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 23, 2005)

As things finally settle down Erlik again fades away towards his tree, scrambling up into his perch he makes himself comfortable resting until his time for watch comes about. More tired than he expected, no doubt from the tense encounter between dwarf and pristess, he yawns expressively, and rubs his eyes, his senses not yet alert as they ought to be

(ooc Listen check rolled a 2! +3 = 5)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 24, 2005)

Erlik quickly fades into sleep, the world outside disappearing as his eyes close.  

Ala: [sblock] "The dwarf will kill Skatha.  The dwarf is evil.  Skatha cannot trust the dwarf.  Dwarves have always tormented my people before the hobgoblins came.  Skatha is afraid pretty elf lady cannot protect him.  Skatha thinks maybe he should leave so dwarf wont kill tonight."  The kobold whispers into Ala's ear.[/sblock]

After Ala speaks to Skatha, the kobold leans in close to her ear, whispering.  Krueger's eyes sternly watches every movement suspiciously.  Everyone begins to settle into their rest for the evening.

((OOC:  What are your preperations? or is there something else your character needs to say or bring up before the watches begin?))


----------



## Ashy (Feb 24, 2005)

DM: [sblock]"Skatha, I cannot make you stay, but if you do, I *will* protect you, as will my god.  Of that, you can be assured.  Please tell me what you want to do."[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sonrik drifts peacefully off to sleep, placidly dreaming of the tenets of good *AND* law.

(OOC-JK)
(OOC.ps- well...not really)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 26, 2005)

Ala: [sblock] "I am too far from home and do not know the way alone.  I cannot leave unless you will take me.  I shall stay with you and hope you can protect me from the dwarf and his cold, evil axe."  Skatha says, curling up close to Ala.[/sblock]

Everyone drifts off to sleep save for those on first watch.  Krueger scowls at the sleeping kobold throughout the watch, as if he believes that at any moment, it will leap from its slumber and slaughter you all in the night.  Soon, the watch is over.  The second watch is awaken.  Though Krueger is not on the second watch, his powerful dwarven constitution is not yet ready for sleep and so he makes a kettle of tea for those waking for the watch and sits with them, still studiously monitoring the kobold.

((OOC:  Everyone on the second watch roll a listen check please.  You may roll your own dice and post the results or use the invisible castle die roller.))


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 26, 2005)

Waking for his watch Erlik stretches and then makes a quick scan of the area and its perimeter, a standard procedure for all those of the glade where nothing is certain and things can change in an instant. 

ooc _Listen roll 14 + 3 = 17 Spot roll 13 + _


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 26, 2005)

Erlik sits beside Krueger as he glares at the kobold so intently as if trying to will the critter away with his mind.  Krueger leans over slightly to Erlik.  *"Did ya see that?" *  He whispers.  *"That thing be peekin through he eyes not completely closed so'z we think he sleepin'.  He sleeped a little last watch, but he been peekin' this one."  *  

Just at that moment, Erlik thinks he hears the snapping of a twig to the south of the camp.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 27, 2005)

You watch him like a hungry hawk" Erlik replies back with a bemused grin "tis no wonder that rabbit keeps one eye open for you. Besides he'll try nought with your ax so near at hand. Remember the hawk that calls too soon allows its prey to flee"

Just at that moment, Erlik thinks he hears the snapping of a twig to the south of the camp 

"and the tread of Prey may be nearer than we think - _Dwarf listen_" in lowered tones Erlik signals Krueger to listen pointing south towards the noise


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 28, 2005)

*"I hear nuthin'." *   The dwarf whispers back, his steely gaze fixed to the south.  *"What be ye hear?"*

They listen for a second in silence before Erlik hears another, more muffled snap coming from the same direction.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Feb 28, 2005)

*Rak*

Krueger that is not that good to keep his voice down makes Rak turn his face against the dying fire and says “yes yes my lady” “I have only honorable intentions”... “yes yes” the dream is not new.
He  snores silently under the blanket “zzzzzzzzzzzz”


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 28, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> *"I hear nuthin'." *   The dwarf whispers back, his steely gaze fixed to the south.  *"What be ye hear?"*
> 
> They listen for a second in silence before Erlik hears another, more muffled snap coming from the same direction.




"twigs snap, footfall" Erlik replies in a whisper "Who else is on watch?"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 1, 2005)

Without waiting for a responce, Krueger jumps up and heads south.  As he does so, Erlik hears the sound of rapidly snapping twigs and, to his ear, it sounds like several somethings running away from Krueger's advance.  He'Rak, already sleeping lightly, wakes as the dwarf stomps by, as does Liam, though both groggy and rolling over to go back to sleep before they realize what they hear and look up to see Krueger rushing south.  Sonrik, dreaming of a better world in his fair sleep, sees the clouds take the shape of Omadon's face.  The god commands the paladin to wake and Sonrik opens his eyes, pulse pounding, and sits bolt upright.

((OOC:  A difficult DC... I'm surpised so many made it.  I did not give this roll to the full elves who are in trance as elves in trance in my world are very difficult to "wake"... the drawback to only needed to "sleep" 4 hours))


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 1, 2005)

"Fool dwarf!" Erlik exclaims 
"alert everyone!" he yells at the awakening bunch "we have intruders and a mad Dwarf thats gonna get us all killed!"

With that he takes his crossbow and runs after the Dwarf

(ooc _at Speed 40 that shouldn't take long_ ...)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 1, 2005)

*Rak*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Fool dwarf!" Erlik exclaims
> "alert everyone!" he yells at the awakening bunch "we have intruders and a made Dwarf thats gonna get us all killed!"




Rak takes his crossbow and stands up in a very many times practiced move. He sees Erlik running south after someone that he canot see. "INTRUDERS?! WHERE!?"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 1, 2005)

Ignoring the comments of the man of the glade, Krueger continues to the south, disappearing out of the campfire ring of light and into the woods.  Jaeden wakes up, shaking off the grogginess and draws his rapier.   "I don't hear him?  What's going on?  Where's Krueger?"   Jaeden says.  Gemble tucks himself further into his bedroll.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 1, 2005)

Waking suddenly, Liam is dazed for a few moments before scrambling to his feet, his eyes frantically searching for the intruders.  Not seeing anything, he calms down slightly and begins slowly walking in the same direction as he saw Erlik take off.

[ooc - hide +6. move silently +6.  He won't pass beyond visual range of the camp (60' with his darkvision).  Both skills are one point lower if we haven't had time to level yet.]


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sonrik snaps into consciousness.  _Omadon_, the vision still lingers in his mind as his eyes blearily adjust to the light of the moon.  He staggers to his feet, sword and shield in hand.  Fumbling for his second hand helm, he looks more like an underage militiaman than ever before, standing in his tunic and breeches.  As subtly as possible, Sonrik tries to rouse the sleeping men and women around him, "Awake!", he whispers, "To arms."  He heads off south, towards the noisy dwarf.

(OOC- AC 13, eek!)


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 2, 2005)

Jaeden heads off after the others heading south.

((OOC: Krueger is not yelling or anything... he's actually being kind of quiet... or at least as quiet as a dwarf can be...

For those heading south away from the camp, go ahead and make spot and listen checks for me... roll your own dice or use invisible castle as you will.))


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 2, 2005)

[OOC - Listen 1d20+0 = 18
Spot 1d20 + 0 = 6]

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=64351


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

Ala rises and quickly grabs her sword and shield.  She wakes Skatha and tells him, "Something is out there, possibly attacking - stay close to me..."

OOC: Listen check (16): http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=64359; Spot check (7): http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=64360


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 2, 2005)

Rak wil stay in camp waiting for some reacctions south. "gemble climb a tree and watch out for enemys" "do you have low light vision?" Rak guards the camp.

ooc: 
spot +5
listen +4


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 2, 2005)

(OOC- Spot= 10, Listen=15)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=64401


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 2, 2005)

Gemble tries to feign sleeping as Rak talks to him, but it is obvious that the halfling is not asleep.  The dark is pervasive and shadows hide among the foliage.  But Liam hears a sound to the south not 60 feet from his possition.  He signals to the others where he hears it.

Skatha, while hiding behind Ala's leg, seems somewhat eager to find out what is going on, his head and long neck peering intently out into the forest in the direction of the commotion of the companions.

He'Rak:[sblock]You notice an odd, thin, tin "nail" on the ground.  It is about one inch long and less than 1/8 of an inch in diameter.  There appears to be some crude hatch markings on the side of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 2, 2005)

*Rak*

While Rak are inspecting the camp perimeter he noticed something that shines between the leaves.He pick up a tin "nail" on the ground. _This thing is carved_ he thinks
 “Ala have ever seen a thing like this” “it got some crude hatch markings on the side” he looks around if any others reacts at his comment. He inspects the nail.

ooc: Knowledge [arcana] +3


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 2, 2005)

Awakened from the trance, Sel'Tarien tries to find out what exactly happened. Once he is informed by the remaining companions, he urges them not to rush southwards. "*Krueger should know better than to rush away like that and cause chaos. Be alert, and ready to defend your self. What did you fing, Rak?*"

(Listen +1, Spot +1
"What do you mean, it's right in front of me?" )


----------



## Ashy (Mar 2, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> While Rak are inspecting the camp perimeter he noticed something that shines between the leaves.He pick up a tin "nail" on the ground. _This thing is carved_ he thinks
> “Ala have ever seen a thing like this” “it got some crude hatch markings on the side” he looks around if any others reacts at his comment. He inspects the nail.
> 
> ooc: Knowledge [arcana] +3




Ala, too, looks at the object, trying to determine its purpose.

OOC: KS: Arcana: +0 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
KS: History: +0 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
KS: Religion: +2 …(+2 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
KS: The Planes: +0 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…
Spellcraft: +0 …(+0 Ranks)…(+0 Int)…


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2005)

((OOC:  Everyone looking at the "nail", make another spot check))

Sel'Tarien also hears what Liam hears, a snapping of twigs to the south some 60 feet away... someone or something is walking over there.

Ala steps up to Rak to look at the "nail".  It is a cylindar approximately 1 inch long, less than 1/8 of an inch in diameter  (just a tad over 2cm) and made of tin.  It has five crude "hatch" marks across the side.  

Ala and He'Rak:  You are both fairly certain it has no arcane use what-so-ever.

Ala: [sblock] Sorry, rolled pretty poorly for you on these KS rolls, except for the KS: Arcana roll.  So, Ala sees no significance in this item for any knowledge that she has.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 3, 2005)

Liam continues sneaking southwards, looking for the source of the noise.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2005)

Liam: [sblock]As Liam approaches 20 feet from the place he thought he heard the noise, he hears a strange, un-nature-like sound that throws him for a second... it was a voice.  A whisper to be exact, but far to soft for him to make out what the words were nor the language that it was spoken in.  It is immediately followed by the sounds of at least three soft-footed creatures running, assuming them to be bipedal. [/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 3, 2005)

Sonrik feels that he can look at the "nail" later.  He stands as any true paladin does: posed for vigilance and mostly unaware of his surroundings.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

Ala looks to Rak and shrugs, "I don't know what it is, other than what it looks like, Rak..."

OOC: Spot Check: 5


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 4, 2005)

Rak puts the nail in the belt pouch. Reassuming his perimeter guarding.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 4, 2005)

Keeping pace with the Dwarf, Erlik listens again trying to pinpoint the location of the intruders and perhaps any other information that sound might give him - size, stealth, number - anything to keep his hide dry and his bones safe

(Listen roll 17 + 3 = 20)


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 4, 2005)

Liam looks around behind him for any of his comrades to signal to.  He holds up three fingers and then points them in the direction from which he heard the sounds.

[ooc - running. . .away?]


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 4, 2005)

((OOC: Yes, running *away * ))

Liam signals the others.  Krueger with his dwarven vision, easily sees Liam and rushes toward him with Erlik at his side.  Rak also sees the signal and starts moving south, just behind Jaeden, while Sonrik stands at the center of camp, ready to defend it.  

Erlik soon hears what sounds like 3ish smallish things running south from Liam's possition.

Liam, Krueger, Jaeden, Erlik and Rak start running after...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 4, 2005)

*Rak*

"Be carefull guys" "this smells trap..." Rak follows Jaeden's back loading his crossbow.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Sonrik*

(OOC- If Sonrik can _Detect Evil_ in the dark ,he does so.)


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 4, 2005)

Sonrik: [sblock]Not within your range... except of course, Skatha.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 4, 2005)

(Spot Check Needle (1d20+1=8))

Sel'Tarien stays with Sonrik to defend the camp, and to keep an eye on Skatha.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 5, 2005)

Liam starts moving forward at full speed, trying to get a glimpse of what he has been hearing.

[ooc - dropping stealth, follow the creatures.]


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 6, 2005)

Liam: [sblock]Moving quickly now heedless of being seen or not, you sprint toward the sounds and catch a glimps of 3 bipedal creatures, shorter than a halfling... with tails... it is hard to make out in the dark but ... could those be kobolds?[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 6, 2005)

ooc _I assume being human Erlik can't see too much?_

Erlik keeps pace with the dwarf relying on Kruger to be his eyes whilst his own hearing can give him sign of where their quarry may be. 

"They know we are chasing them" he hisses "if anyone sees one, tell where and we will catch it before it can evade us!"

(ooc _if Erlik gets within close range of one of the three smallish things will use 'Burst of Speed' (will give Base Speed 50) to Charge in and grab it(grapple?, trip?) - me grabbing it my the tail would be a fun image)_


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 6, 2005)

Erlik sees Liam take off running and he realizes that Liam must see something.  Erlik darts off as well in Liam's direction...
Erlik:[sblock]using your full barbarian speed, you are able to get close to Liam, coming in at an angle on the path he seems to be running.  As you approach, you catch a glimps of something small, about the size of a halfling... a bit smaller perhaps, skinnier too... was that a tail?  But through the brush and darting shadows of night, it is so hard to tell.  Then as you break in on the line in front of Liam, the inmistakable face of a Kobold turns and stares at you for a moment, fear evident in his face.  He turns to flee from you but you charge and dive, grabbing the kobold easily in your dominant grip.  The kobold kicks and cries out but cannot escape your grip.[/sblock]
Liam:[sblock]As you run at the things you think might be kobolds, you catch a glimps of Erlik out of the corner of your eye.  He is taking an angle and rushing towards the group in front of you.  Then, he bursts into the clearing ahead with amazing speed and dives, grabbing one of the creatures and taking it to the ground.  You have little time to see what happens after that.  You leap over Erlik and his capture and chase after the two remaining creatures that vere to the south east, away from Erlik.  They do not appear to look back or take any sort of notice of one of their kind being captures by the wildman.[/sblock]

Everyone but Erlik, make a listen check.  If you are in camp, the check has a -5 penalty.  Those moving south to investigate make a normal listen check.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 6, 2005)

Rak listen check rolls 1d20+4, getting [16,4] = (20)


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 6, 2005)

Listen Check Camp (1d20-4=-2)

(Sel'Tarien temporarily goes deaf. )


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 7, 2005)

"Kobolds" Erlik yelps as he strains to keep the kobol;d under control "got one here!

now stop squirming else I'll smash ya skull now gecko!"


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 7, 2005)

(OOC-Sonrik's Listen 8-5+1= 4).  Not this time.)


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 7, 2005)

Erlik yells out that he has a kobold as the little creature struggles in his grip.  He squeezes more tightly and it goes limp, breathing rapidly as if scared but resigned to the fact that his continued struggles would definately get itself hurt by the much stronger barbarian.

He'Rak hears a cry similar to the cry he heard when the kobold captain called out for help earlier today.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sonrik runs to the fire and grabs a torch to light.  He trudges off into the woods in search of kobolds.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Ala hears the word, "kobold" and quickly scoops up Skatha and runs off in that direction.  She says to Skatha, "Ask them what they want, Skatha - quickly!"  Then she calls to Erlik, "Do not harm them - perhaps they are seeking shelter!  They have not attacked us...are they bearing weapons?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 7, 2005)

Rak tries to localize one of the Kobolts he hear Alas's pledge_ she might be right this time... they have not attacked when they could... I hope they not are just the scouts._ How many are they Erlik? Where did they go? Rak passes Erlik there he fights the kobolt assuming somebody else will help him "I gonna try get another" he yells when he running passes Erlik.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 7, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ala hears the word, "kobold" and quickly scoops up Skatha and runs off in that direction.  She says to Skatha, "Ask them what they want, Skatha - quickly!"  Then she calls to Erlik, "Do not harm them - perhaps they are seeking shelter!  They have not attacked us...are they bearing weapons?"




"I'll no' hurt it as long as its done fightin" Erlik looks up at Ala whilst keeping the Kobold pinned. He checks to see if it has weapons or anything else that might be dangerous

When Rak runs past he watches him pass and calls "Three I heard  - but maybe more, who knows - be alert fer trouble still"

After checking the Kobold he looks back up to Ala "ae get yer pet to ask this one what they want and if its good I may let it up"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Ala calls back, with a hint of fury in her voice, "I am asking Skatha to do that now and he is *not* my pet!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 7, 2005)

Sel'Tarien looks worried hearing that the ...attackers? are kobolds, and he keeps an eye on Skatha. While he's willing to give the kobold the chance, he still feels that Skatha must prove to be worthy of that chance.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

Dashing to the firepit, the paladin whips out a torch and thrusts the end into the coals.  A small blaze erupts from the top and light is cast in all directions as the paladin runs to the south and the commotion in that direction.  

Rak turns on the speed and flies past Erlik who has managed to get to his knees above the kobold where he feels much less vulnerable.  

Erlik: [sblock] The kobold you have captured is wearing a short sword and leather armor.  He is dressed in light but protective clothing that, to your eye, looks like something a scout would wear.[/sblock]

Rak rushes on just behind Liam, gaining on the assumed kobolds.

Skatha, in Ala’s arms, obeys and yelps out something in his native language.   A moment later, each of you hear’s Jaeden’s voice cry out “NOOO!  RETURN TO CAMP!”  

Sel’Tarien: [sblock] Though dim, the campfire casts its light a good 20 feet providing you with a good deal more area beyond that you can see.  You catch movement out of your eye and turn to face the cart that Krueger has been pulling all day, the cart filled with your supplies… and half a dozen kobolds climbing up into it!  It is at this moment that you hear Jaeden call out from somewhere to the south telling everyone to return to camp.  With the paladin and Ala rushing off, you and Gemble (still in his kip) are the only two left at the camp.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 8, 2005)

Breaking into a run, Liam dashes back through the darkness to the camp.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 8, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> “NOOO!  RETURN TO CAMP!”




_What! _"what is happening!" Rak yells as he turn around running as fast he can back to the campfire.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sonrik's head turns abruptly, his eyes trying to make out the camp in the dark.  He instantly bolts for the fire and tries to find a member of an elder race, one who is more used to the dark than he.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 8, 2005)

"*Kobolds on supply cart! Quick! Return!*"

Sel'Tarien will see if he can drive off the kobolds, striking to subdue.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 9, 2005)

*"Kobolds on supply cart! Quick! Return!"*  Sel’Tarien shouts and rushes over to the supply cart swinging the rapier more like a whip, trying not to do serious damage.  He hits one with a slapping sound and it yelps loudly and hops around holding it’s thigh before falling off of the cart.  The half dozen kobolds turn toward Sel’Tarien with shortened spears at the ready, daring him to come closer.  Three more kobolds climb up onto the cart and heft a cheese wheel and toss it overboard followed by a five pound bag of grain.

Cursing his bad luck, Liam picks himself up off of the ground after turning his ankle on a loose stone.  Pushing the thoughts of the tender ankle aside, Liam sprints again toward camp. ((Failed reflex save, rolling a natural 1))  Rak and Sonrik are more fortunate and sprint into the lighted ring from the campfire as Jaeden also enters.  

The newly arrived trio sees Sel’Tarien at spear point by the five remaining kobolds atop the cart while three others toward the back toss 3 large rolls of salted port.  Giggling and skipping, two kobolds pick 2 of them up and dart off into the forest following two others carrying a cheese wheel and the bag of grain. Three more kobolds step out from behind the cart with short swords drawn while one of the three tossing food out turns and pulls out a tindertwig and lights it.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 9, 2005)

"They are hungry!!  Can't you see?!?!", Ala shouts.  Then, to Skatha, she says, "Please, Skatha, tell them that we mean them no harm, that we can give them food but they must lower their weapons!"


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

"No.", says Sonrik.  "We need it to reach Enber.",   Sonrik will charge the closest kobolds that he sees.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 9, 2005)

"I can create food for us should we need it!!!" Ala cries...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 9, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "They are hungry!!  Can't you see?!?!", Ala shouts.  Then, to Skatha, she says, "Please, Skatha, tell them that we mean them no harm, that we can give them food but they must lower their weapons!"






> "No.", says Sonrik. "We need it to reach Enber.", Sonrik will charge the closest kobolds that he sees.




"Sonrik don't attack they are few in number and hunger is a good motive to try steeling from us" "stupid Kobolts they are to few to make a real treath" Rak will standby and se Sonriks reaction and see if Skatha tries to stop the armed Kobolts.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

"Hunger or no," says Sonrik, "I can see malice in their hearts."  As he charges the closest enemy he says, "And the Twins do not suffer thieves."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 10, 2005)

Sonrik's charge cleaves the closest of the kobolds as Jaeden and Krueger run up behind the paladin.  The charge of the trio scares the remaining kobolds who drop their spears and run in abstract fear in all directions that are away from Sonrik.  With arms full of sacks of grain, meet, fruits and what have you, the three kobolds in the cart leap out and scatter into the night.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 10, 2005)

"That *does* it...", Ala grumbles, more to herself and Skatha than anyone else...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 10, 2005)

Before anyone might attempt to give chase, Jaeden whirls around with fire in his eyes.  "Does what?"   He growls at Ala, much to the shock of everyone there, especially the dwarf.  "Do you even know what your oh so innocent play-thing cried out a moment ago?"  Jaeden stomps up to Ala and the Kobold in her arms.  "No, she doesn't, does she Skatha?  None of us do, do we?... Or do we?  You were not there to hear me translate the words of your kinfolk, were you?  You didn't know I can speak your language, do you?"   Jaeden says accusingly.

Skatha looks around, nervously and clings to Ala and whispers something to her.

Ala: [sblock] "He is siding with the dwarf.  He too means to kill me.  Please keep your word and protect poor Skatha."  Skatha whispers, a note of fear in his voice as he clings tighter and tighter with each word that flows from the bard's mouth.[/sblock]

"I don't know what was said while I was out there looking for those kobolds, but I clearly heard Skatha call out to his people telling them that we had left the camp unprotected..."   Jaeden continues but is cut short by Krueger's howl of rage.

*"BETRAYER!"*   The dwarf roars hefting his axe.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 10, 2005)

'WHAT!" Erlik burns hot as Jaeden reveales the deception that has been in their midst and promply moves to break the neck of the kobold he has pinned before rising and confronting Ala and Skatha

"I was willing to withhold judgement priestess, but your pet has been a decption all along - I have no doubt that it lead these others here"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 10, 2005)

Ala's face is filled with confusion.  She looks from Skatha to Jaeden, searching their respective faces and voices for clues as to who is telling the truth...

OOC: Sense Motive check (untrained) = 16


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 10, 2005)

Rak dazzled by the notice waits looking what next thing to go wrong.  he event can't fore at the kobolt as surprised he is.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

Ala: [sblock]Jaeden said "I don't know what was said while I was out there looking for those kobolds, but I clearly heard Skatha call out to his people telling them that we had left the camp unprotected..."... to your best judgement, he is telling the truth in so far as his understanding of the language  may be (which you don't know how fluent he is... though he does seem rather well versed in the language)

Skatha said "He is siding with the dwarf. He too means to kill me. Please keep your word and protect poor Skatha." and again, to your best knowledge, he is also telling the truth, or at least what he believes to be the truth... and from Jaeden's sudden hostility toward Skatha, when he had previously been one who had physically held Krueger back from violence against the kobold, Skatha's fears are not unfounded.  The quivering mass of kobold in your arms alone atests to Skatha's fear.

You should note, however, that neither is contradicting each other.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 12, 2005)

((OOC: Bump?  Anyone have something to say?  Or is everyone waiting on Ashy's response?))


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 12, 2005)

Sel'Tarien is waiting for Ala to speak.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, I'm thinking that what ala has to say at this point is pretty important... Ashy, please hit the RP thread.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 15, 2005)

Ala looks shaken to the core of her being.  "I...I...", she looks to Jaeden, "you are telling the truth, but so is Skatha..."  She then looks to the kobold, her eyes hardening somewhat - there is the pain of possible betrayal there, "tell me what you told them in your tongue..."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 15, 2005)

"I... I... told them... that everyone was coming to fight them unless they did what you wanted.  You said for me to ask them what they wanted but Skatha was afraid that evil dwarf and human would kill them."  Skatha says, fear in his voice and crawling over his face... his eyes flick from Ala to Jaeden.

"Liar!"   Jaeden says, "You clearly told them that we left the camp unprotected not that we were coming to kill anyone!"   

Krueger is seething with anger but somehow manages to hold back his rage.  Gemble comes out of his bedding, looking as scared as Skatha.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 15, 2005)

Again Ala tries to determine who is lying and who is not...

Sense Motive Check = 22


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 15, 2005)

Liam stands silently watching the interchange.  After a while he turns his back to the others and begins scanning the night for any signs of the thieving kobolds.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 15, 2005)

"Theres no time for passing jusgements now!" Erlik growls fury in his eyes but his rage yet under control

"Gemble, Ala - the kobold is now our prisoner and in your care, I swear if it escapes neither it nor you shall have my mercy.  Liam stand guard and watch the Priestess

Jaeden tell those creatures raiding our camp to surrender or die, Krueger and everyone else get back to camp and kill anything that tries to steal even a single straw"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 15, 2005)

Ashy: [sblock]This time you feel like Skatha is lying.[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 15, 2005)

Sonrik is especially upset about the wheel of cheese.  _The bounty of Tev'el Roe's famed dairy farms should be enjoyed by the crowned heads of Enber, not kobold rogues!_  Sonrik will continue to run down and charge the closest kobolds he detects (save Skatha).  "Surrender or perish!", he yells, taking Erlik's lead, as he rushes the thieves.

(OOC- Run, charge, etc.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 15, 2005)

_Why did everyone rush out of camp and leave me alone, anyway?_ Sel'Tarien asks himself, scanning everybody, to see if any of them show hints of treachery in their faces.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

Sonrik soon finds a kobold rushing away with a roll of dried meat (pork) and easily overtakes the theif.  Hoping to escape, the kobold tosses the meat over his head and into Sonrik's face.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 16, 2005)

Erlik spins away from Ala and the others and quickly charges back to camp and the supplies...

(ooc1 _the kobold I captured - did I snap its neck_?
ooc2 _can we get a map of where everyone/thing is?_)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 16, 2005)

Rak sees a general mes and localize the nearest kobolt as he runs in to the camp by its south side.

He will attack the first and nearest kobolt in sight with his crossbow.

crossbow light 1d8 19-20 /x2 80 ft= 35 gp


----------



## Ashy (Mar 16, 2005)

Ala looks into Skatha's face and tears fill her eyes...  "Why?  Why dear little one?"  The priestess crumbles to the ground, heavy sobs racking her frame.  Her grasp loosened on the kobold, Skatha is now finally free to decide his own fate...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

Sel'Tarien: [sblock]You do not see any act of treachery present any in the face of your companions.  Emotions range from confusion to outright anger.[/sblock]

Erlik: You easily broke the kobold's neck.

Erlik finds that camp is mostly empty save for those standing before Ala and the Kobold (Jaeden, Krueger, and Gemble for the NPCs) and the others have chased into the woods after those kobolds that have fled with food.  (Sorry, no map of this area... apart from Skatha, there are no Kobolds in the camp anymore, they are all running in a variety of directions)

Chasing into the woods, Rak sees a motion and fires.  He hears a yelp and knows that a kobold has fallen, though not the condition of the kobold through the darkness.  Rak moves forward to the Kobold's possition and see it laying there, the shaft of the arrow protruding from its back just below the heart. it is bleeding profusely and will die within the minute (a round being six seconds).  A wheel of cheese lay on the ground next to the kobold, thankfully protected within a thick wax layer.

"Why little one..."  Ala repeats, dropping Skatha to the ground.  The Kobold looks confused.  "You promised to protect me!  Me people need food, need things, all lost homes!  You promised."   As if on cue, Krueger gives out a battle cry and rushes past Jaeden.  Skatha turns to flee.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 16, 2005)

Seeing the futility of a further chase in the dark, Sonrik sheathes his weapon and slings his shield.  He picks up the dried meat in one arm, and grabs the fallen kobold by the foot, and drags it back to camp.  Seeing the dwarf rage against the lone Skatha, Sonrik yells, "Krueger, stop!  Let him go, they know our position, and perhaps Skatha is more use to us as a released prisoner."  The young man approaches Krueger, and says, "Please, don't do this in front of  Ala.  Send him away."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

Sonrik's command comes just in time to stay the dwarf's blade.  Krueger glares back at the paladin as Skatha scampers away into the brush and darkness.  Krueger's scowl falls upon Ala as he "hurrumphs" and lumbers back to his bedroll where he makes preperations to go to sleep.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 17, 2005)

"Friends," says Sonrik, "we've had quite a trying day.  Let's just make the best of our situation and put an end to it.  Hopefully we can make good time tomorrow.  I doubt the kobolds will track us for long."  Sonrik helps repack the cart and search for any more dropped foodstuffs.  The young man will try to rest lightly for a bit before donning his armor, and making the last watch.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 18, 2005)

Ala does not move from the spot, but rather lies there, unmoving and silent, face in the dirt...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2005)

Erlik looks down at the priestess with disgust clearly evident on his face, but he does not try to stop the fleeing Skatha or punish those who let it escape.

Silently he goes to the kobold that he killed and drawing his knife makes to cut off its head.

"does anyone eat gecko?" he finally sneers, offering the bleeding body to any takers once the head is removed "it will at least replace the meat that was stolen. 

And this head will serve as a warning to any would be raiders" he continues weighing the head in his hand and considering how to best mount it for effect.

"So are we going to remain here even though our position is revealed?" he asks as he ties the kobold head to his belt and then glances at the moon to get and estimate of the time "or do we move on and get a head start on the dawn"

(ooc _whats the time_)


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 18, 2005)

((Approximately 2am))


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 19, 2005)

"*I say we should stay here, but with one or two more on the watch... who do not all rush into the direction of suspicious noises.*"

(If Sel'Tarien is sufficiently rested, he'll add "*I'll be on the watch as well.*")


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 21, 2005)

Rak walks over to the camp fire siting down and opening his belt pouch. He inspects the found nail carefully. Showing it to them who want to try appraise it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 21, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "*who do not all rush into the direction of suspicious noises.*"




"Yes Sel, you are right.", says Sonrik, "Alas, we were blinded in the night, and thought more of our own safety than our foodstores.  Next time I shall remember that we are charged with more than our own bedrolls."  Sonrik's watch is almost upon him, and he dons his armor and boils a pot of water for the morning.  When others start to awaken in the morning, he will begin his daily prayers to The Twins.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 21, 2005)

Liam looks off in the direction of the fleeing kobolds, and with a final shake of his head, begins his watch with Sonrik.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2005)

The rest of the watches go smoothly and uneventfully.  The next morn comes with the sun peeking into the sky, though still hidden behind the eastern mountains.  Krueger gets up and restocks the fire and throws on a pot of coffee, whose aroma soon fill the air.  

Various ones of the group get up and begin their morning chores... though, the halfling, Gemble, isn't one of them and seems to snore more quietly to attract less attention to himself.  Jaeden goes over the belongings of the dead kobolds and finds in the pockets of them are the EXACT same kinds of "nails" as found the previous night.  Two of them have five hash marks on the side, while 3 have only two cut marks and the bulk of them have four.  There are 22 of them in all and still no one knows what their significance are.  Though one of the kobolds had most of the 22 in his pocket.

"Maybe they are for a game."   Jaeden suggests doubtfully.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 22, 2005)

"Or payment" Erlik grimaces, the nights grime is washed away in the river though he still has the kobold head tied to his belt.  "who knows what you lowlanders use for trade"
Ignoring the coffee, which he has never taken a liking to he takes his morning meal washed down with water and then readies himself to leave. As he does he avoids contact with the priestess even averting his eyes from her should she come into view

"so we cross the stream and keep going now?" he asks the the dwarf "and maintain our watch for theifing kobolds and whatever else may be waiting ahead of us"


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 22, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "so we cross the stream and keep going now?"



"Perhaps we should cross now and get away from this army.  We can recross when we get closer to Bobbit.",  adds Sonrik, "Thouugh I admit, I know not what lies on the other banks in these dark times."  Sonrik is helping Krueger repack the cart, and quite early, is ready to go, with his pack firmly strapped to his back.  He approaches Gemble and gently shakes him awake, saying, "There's coffee ready, brother."  Though Sonrik doesn't drink the stuff, he certainly apprecieates it's effect on others.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 22, 2005)

During the wee morning hours, Ala has stumbled, bleary eyed, to the water's edge.  She stands there alone, silently, staring into the stil water...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2005)

Gemble gets up, half asleep, and staggers over to get a cup of coffee for himself.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 22, 2005)

(OOC- Who supposedly knows the way?)


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 22, 2005)

After a short meal and a few training steps with his rapier, Sel'Tarien steps up to Ala, and whispers in Elven:
"



Spoiler



*Even the largest tree grows from a tiny seed. You may not have been able to create the tree of peace, but you might have planted a seed of hope.*


"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 23, 2005)

Gemble... and according to the map, you should be able to follow the river east toward lake enber, which you would follow around to Enberton... but about a day's trip east along the river, you will come to Bobbit, the "capital" (if there is such a thing) of the halflings.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 23, 2005)

Ala looks to Sel'Tarien, smiles weakly and then silently begins her preparations to leave...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 25, 2005)

The sky opens up to the sun and it is a sunny, clear day, as it usually is in Enber. There is still a chill in the air as you begin to march down river from the shadows of the large trees. It is a very pretty and serene march, with the river on your left, burbling softly to itself and keeping pace with you. Gemble tosses several pinecones into the water to watch their progress and most travel throughout the day with you. 

Lunch comes and is relaxing and made up of some nuts found by Erlik and Gemble not far away, cheeses, some summer sausage and bread... easy and quick, less than 20 minutes in all. 

Jaeden is in a particularly good mood throughout the day, singing upbeat songs.  All songs requested are sung, except for "Thauron's Run" which Jaeden complains is too grim for this wonderful day. 

Just after lunch, you come upon a road... a rather small road that Gemble confirms is the makings of the Halflings of the Lomus Valley. Soon you begin to see signs of life as halfling cottages pop up here and there and the occasional halfling sleeping on the poarch or bounding through a field, or even fishing in the river. The road greatly increases your pace down river and you make great time. 

Well after Nightlite, when the sun has dip behind the tall mountain of the west but still lights the sky in a brilliant light blue with purple sneaking up the sky from the east, you arrive at Bobbit. The quaint town is populated by dozens of small "halfling sized" buildings as well as several large sizes that humans and elves can stand up in. There is a short wall and the open gate ahead sports two armed halflings, sound asleep... reminding you a great deal of Tev'El Rhoe. 

As you approach, one of the guards stirs. He peeks through a slit in his lids and pops upright, dropping his spear and bounding over to you. 

"Oy yo!" he peeps with a huge grin on his round face. "Got a lovely little tidbit here fer ye, carved by me son. Cute lad and talented, aye?" He says, showing off a small wooden sculpture of a lion. "Want to buy it? He'll be famous one day, mark my words! Only a shig (which Gemble tells you is a silver piece). I'd greatly appreciate it. He's dying to carve some fine stone and is selling these to purchase alabaster."


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 26, 2005)

Satisified with the lunch and happy to be moving again Erlik enjoys the pace and Haedens sining makes him forget the strain. Throughout the day he stays up ahead scouting alongside Gemble, alll the easier to avoid the priestess who dishonoured herself in his sight and has become a ghost until she proves herself again.

As the halfling settlement comes into view Erlik is suprised to actually be seeing a world built in miniature. He becomes even more agitated over just how unprepared these halflings appear to be, and if Gmble is anything to go by it isn't going to be easy to get the readied for the dangers which they all now face

"Are we stopping here" he asks "or do we move on?"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 26, 2005)

Liam smiles to himself as he walks along, enjoying the weather and the scenery.  The troubles of before seem less disasterous, although Ala's bleak mood causes him some concern.  The guards antics at the gate bring a small laugh and he wanders over to look at the lion.

"Well, never let it be said that I was not one to support the arts."

He tosses the guard a silver coin and claims his statuette.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 26, 2005)

"Why I do thank you, good sir.  Might I have your name?  My son will be most pleased!"  The halfling guard says with a bow.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 28, 2005)

Ala walks throughout the day silently, her eyes on her feet where she seems to stare through them moreso than at them.  She eats nothing, though she does drink a bit of water now and again...


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 28, 2005)

Liam returns the guard's bow.

"My name is Liam Wester.  Please extend my greetings to your son."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sonrik steps up to the guard, about to say something, and fumbling for his beltpurse, when Liam steps in front of him, coin in hand.  "Ah, Liam," says the young man, "always quick on the draw, eh?"  Sonrik flips the silver in the air with his thumb, and catches it again with the same hand, replacing it in his pouch.  "Which reminds me of something....."

DM:



Spoiler



Sonrik slips to the side, and secures his purse, INSIDE of his clothes/armor.  He would like to trust all and have goodwill, but a town full of Halflings?  The Twins favor wisdom as well as trust.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 28, 2005)

Sonrik: [sblock]Hahaha... good thinking   You tuck the pouch into a safe spot inside your tunic that does not interfere with your movements.[/sblock]

"Ah, I thank you sire, I'll inform Renny of his benefactor."  the halfling says with another bow.

Jaeden comes up to Ala, places his arm around her and says "Cheer up, we all make mistakes.  No one was hurt."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 31, 2005)

Rak goes the day lost in his own thoughts not paying much attention to the things accurring arroound him. He holds the founded nail in one of is hands playing with it as he goes.

ooc: sorry im been bad at the posting my internet will be upp in about two weeks. Vendetta I repeat myself. If you need this to get forward please autopilot Rak


----------



## Ashy (Mar 31, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jaeden comes up to Ala, places his arm around her and says "Cheer up, we all make mistakes.  No one was hurt."




Ala smiles wanly to Jaeden and nods silently....


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 31, 2005)

"Come, my friends," says Sonrik, "we are weary from the road, and in need of rest.  Let us see if the Little Folk's reputation for fine food lives up to it's legend."  He looks around town, seeing if Gemble can help him pick a tavern that can accommodate them, and is not just out to take advantage of "Big" tourists.  "Ala, Jaeden, may I treat you both to a meal and some drink?", asks the young man, horribly sensitive to the groups current mood.  The young man is also one to take advantage of traveling with one as well storied as Jaeden, and presses him for more tales about the fights against evil in Ember.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 31, 2005)

Ala replies with silence and empty eyes, but follows where ever she's led.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 31, 2005)

Erlik nods at the suggestion of rest and refreshment 

"so should we not warn them of kobolds and of our mission to the King?" he asks of the others and in particular Krueger "they seem ill-prepared for a fight should it come upon them soon. Besides I don't know what comfort we will find in a village built half-sized"


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 1, 2005)

Sel'Tarien, unpleasantly surprised by how lax the halflings take the guard duty, takes some time to hear around how things are in Bobbit, and if they heard any news from Enberton or beyond.
He'll also try to find out if they could speed up their journey somehow.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "so should we not warn them of kobolds and of our mission to the King?" he asks of the others"



"I am not so sure that the elders meant for us to rally the lands to our cause just yet.",  replies Sonrik.  "Panic could spread without due cause, my friend, I would hate to see that in such a peacful place.  As for the kobolds, they are days behind us, much closer to our villiage than here.  Again, I see not need to panic these folk.  Why don't you join us for a meal, and we can hear what news is floating around this town.",  he says.  Sonrik is eager to get Erlik and Ala to come to terms, and can think of nothing more time tested than breaking bread.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He'll also try to find out if they could speed up their journey somehow.



"Excellent idea." says Sonrik, "This would be the perfect place to find passage over water."


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 1, 2005)

As the companions discuss things, they stroll into the city.  The guard sits back down on his chair and promptly falls back asleep, much to Sel'Tarien's chargrin.  Soon you notice that all of the halflings that you see are heading in the opposite direction of you.  At first, you worry that something might be coming behind you, then that they are racing away from you.  But these are only passing thoughts as you notice that they seem chipper and happy... and some are carrying food!

You come to one of the few buildings that is designed for larger creatures, such as humans and elves, and note that the name of the sign hanging on the door dubs it "The Traveler's Inn" and there are two large cow looking things with a single horn coming from their foreheads.  ((Remember, there are no Horses in Enber))


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 5, 2005)

(Would those creatures speed us up if we could aquire them? Or could Sel'Tarien find something else as well?)


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 5, 2005)

((Sorry, probably wasn't clear... the unicorns are sculpted into the door of the inn))


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 5, 2005)

"I take it they don't get many visitors here" Erlik observes as the whole village seems to be gathering at the Inn "but it looks comfortable enough after a night at camp. 
So does anyone know the Halfling custom - is there anything we must do so as not to offend?"

(_ooc lol I too thought they were live Unicorns! and um wouldn't describing them as one horned deer (or goats even) be more elegant than one-horned cows_!!!)


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 6, 2005)

((One horned deers might have been a very good description of them... didn't think of it at the time))

Gemble pipes up, "Looks like there is a festival going on down that way."   He says, pointing to where several of the halfings are headed.  "If so, they'll probably just ask for some kind of service to join in the festivities.  Some cook and bring food or drink, some work to set things up, others do the clean up... that kind of thing.  More expensive things might have a donation box.  Usually outsiders are welcomed and doubly so if you make some donations."  Gemble says as the door to the inn suddenly opens and a huge keg comes staggering out on two legs, which seem to belong to a halfling of vast girth (for a halfling).  The keg bobs forward and drops heavily to the ground as the halfling turns to close the door but notices you standing there.

"OY YO!" he says cheerfully, looking up at you and rubbing his left hand over his right shoulder.  "Looking for a room, might you be?"  The halfling asks with a grin.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 6, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "OY YO!" he says cheerfully, looking up at you and rubbing his left hand over his right shoulder.  "Looking for a room, might you be?"  The halfling asks with a grin.




"Yes please. book me a basic rom please".  He glances at the halfling and shows him the little nail "I’m being wondering what this is" "found it on the way and I never seen it's like" "some of my friends says it may be a part of a game of some kind" "oh and as we are here a bottle of wine or ale wouldn't make me any harm"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 6, 2005)

The innkeeper looks at it and shakes his head.  "Never seen one... looks kind of like a nail."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 6, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The innkeeper looks at it and shakes his head.  "Never seen one... looks kind of like a nail."




"oh" "well then..." "I head good words about the local wine" "what are the village celebrating?" "seems like a big event is occuring here today"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

"Well if we will be staying the night..." Sonrik says as he glances hopefully over to Sel'Tarien, "I would be happy to lend a hand."  Sonrik is ready to roll up his sleeves and help these little people hold their event.  "And I"m sure that these merchants will be leaving with their wares at the end of it all.", he says, reiterating the elf's idea of finding a boat to travel to Emberton upon.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 7, 2005)

(Err opps sorry about the unicorns)

Sel'Tarien restrains himself not to sigh, thinking_
A festival in *this* situation? Do they even know what is going on?_
"*You are right, Sonrik, we should lend a hand where we can.*" Sel'Tarien offers his aid as well. He hopes to be able to talk to the halflings to find out what they know about the current situation, and if they might find a boat for their travel.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 7, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "What is the village celebrating?"



"Tuesday!"  The innkeeper says happily.  "It is the Tuesday celebration."  The innkeepers says with a huge grin at those ready to work for their share of the festival.  "Here, if you'd like, you can help me bring these kegs down to the festival, I'll be happy to vouch for you there, if you'll help."

Hearing the mention of a boat, the Innkeeper pops up.  "OH, a boat?  Are you traveling?  I'm sure you can get a boat out... but don't worry about that now.  It's Tuesday Night!"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 7, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Here, if you'd like, you can help me bring these kegs down to the festival, I'll be happy to vouch for you there, if you'll help."
> QUOTE]
> 
> "Sure I help you out I'm quite curious about this celebration" "let me take those kegs"  Rak takes *2* of the halfling size kegs "lead the way ..." "what is your name friend? mine is He'Rak but just call me Rak"
> ...


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 7, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ...as the door to the inn suddenly opens and a *huge * keg comes staggering out on two legs, which seem to belong to a halfling of vast girth (for a halfling). The keg bobs forward and drops heavily to the ground as the halfling turns to close the door but notices you standing there.



((OOC: The kegs are normal sized Kegs.  There is no way you could take five of them... with a 15+ str, you could take two at best... there are five kegs to go down to the festival, though))


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

(OOC- In this party?  A 15 STR would be MONSTEROUS!!!  hehe)

Sonrik grabs one of the kegs, and hoists it up on his shoulder saying, "Come now, friends.  Erlik!", he says, pointing out the strapping mountain man.  "Let's be good guests and help these folk celebreate...er....Tuesday."   He follows Rak and the halfling down to the celebration.  The young man has no intention of imbibing more than a sip of ale, and a meager meal, but very much likes to see those around him in a state of joy and contentment.  For this treat, he will pitch in more than his share of work (especially if he finds a safe place to stash his mail).


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 7, 2005)

"O' course!" Erlik grins happily even his concern about the impending doom becoming lessened by the wonton joy these halflings are showing. He steps up and hoists a keg onto his shoulder and then wonders about trying another

"Tuesday Night indeed! What better reason for a celebration" he says with irony sweetening his words


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 7, 2005)

With the kegs handled, the grinning innkeeper bounds ahead of you, leading the way.  You travel through the quaint town for a couple of blocks then the town turns away from the river but a large clearing fills the area the town would have been if not for the turn.  This clearing is large and runs up to the river.  There is a massive treestump, some 20 feet across that is being set up as a stage where a halfling band will play.  Several halflings are setting up a dance floor, while a dozen halfling wives are preparing two long tables for food.  Several itmes are already present; berry pies, a cauldron of stew, baked meats and vegitables, loaves of breads, fresh fruits, wheels of cheese and several other dishes that are not immediately obvious.

The innkeeper directs you to a table near the end of the food where he asks you to set the kegs under the table, hidden by the table cloth, with but one Keg mounted on the table for drinking.  "Five kegs of honey mead is too much, but I'd like to only tap one Keg at a time.  Saves on the mead, you know?"  He then pulls out a miniature keg shaped box with a slit in the top.  He sets it by the keg.  "For donations."  He explains.

At that moment, another portly halfling, well dressed with massive red sideburns and a fat "top hat" sits over curly red locks. "Mayor." The innkeeper says jovially. The mayor shakes his hand but looks at your group with a rather squinted, mistrusting eye. "These are travelers who are in my employ for the evening. By my mead, they've earned their festival this night." he says. 

At those words, the mayor's face beams with happiness as he extends his hand to you. "Tis good to see new faces in Bobbit, yes indeed, Double good, yes?" The mayor says as he introduces himself as Mayor Dobbin Berrybuck. "You may call me 'Dobby", yes yes, very good."   He looks at Ala and bows, "Might you honor me with a dance?"  He asks her.

Krueger grunts. *"Least they gots food an' drink." * he says, dropping a silver coin in the slot, knowing he'll drink more than his fair share, and pours himself another tankerd of mead.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 8, 2005)

(I assume Sel'Tarien took one of the kegs?)

Sel'Tarien donates five of his silver coins before joining in on the festival, though not very eager. He does not eat or drink much, but dances a bit.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 8, 2005)

"Ae yes indeed" Erlik beams back at the Mayor "_Dobbi_, you are the leader of these good people, yes? I am honoured by your generosity towards us strangers passing for the night and here made friends."

Stepping back he scans the crowd picking to see what other activity might be going on. When he sees something of interest he takes a cup of mead leaves his donation of coin and goes to investigate...

(ooc_ so what else do I see?)_


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 8, 2005)

((The tuesday celebration is simple... food, music and dancing.  It is probably the most popular of the nightly festivals mostly because it is the most simple... and usually the biggest food night.  (For example, Wednesday night is Games night - various games are played; dice, gambling of all kinds, games of balance and agility, or any goofy thing a halfling thinks up and decides to set up) The halflings have finished putting up the dance floor and the band is just starting their first number.  The food tables are full but there are still several halfling women coming down to the clearing ))


----------



## Ashy (Apr 8, 2005)

Ala looks down to the halfling, her eyes glassy and glazed.  Barely, she nods in the affirmative and proffers her hand, stiffly...


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 11, 2005)

(Day..er nightly celebrations? Sel'Tarien better not find out. )


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 12, 2005)

"Come on, love." The mayor says to Ala, taking her by the hand and dragging her out to the dance floor.  He begins a "halfling boogie" to end all halfling boogies, grinning up at the listless elfess the whole time.

((Can you imagin that... nightly celebrations... leave it to halflings... if everything wasn't so small, it'd be a great partly place ))


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 12, 2005)

Rak trows two silver coins in the box. He handels to get some wine and meat and sitts down to enjoy the first act.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 12, 2005)

A rather round, but cute halfling woman tromps up to Rak and shoves a pie at him.  "Eat, eat!" She says with a smile.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 13, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> A rather round, but cute halfling woman tromps up to Rak and shoves a pie at him.  "Eat, eat!" She says with a smile.




"Oh... thank you my lady" "in gratitude and if you want I would be honored to take a dance withyou mylady.... " I do not how you dance to your rythms but im willing to learn" he eats the pie and sees at the round cuty standing there moving her feets to the music some halflings are preforming on the stage.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

Sonrik smiles at the merriment that is surrounding him.  He loads some kegs onto stands, and hoists some boxes around for the proprietor that had befriended him.  He stops to rest, sitting on a box and wiping his brow, amongst the eating and dancing around him.  
As he looks at the gay halflings, his thoughts drift to darker placer.  He thinks again of fair Thel’Lorean and the death of Kendrian, and how blissfully ignorant these folk were of the danger that they were in.  Sonrik wishes that he were older, a more experienced warrior, capable of defending these lands.  But alas, he was young, and small in the scope of things.
At length, Sonrik stands, and looks at the table to his side.  Grabbing an apple, he winks at the barkeep and goes back to work.  Tomorrow, he must be a servant of the Twins once more.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 13, 2005)

The bar keep comes up to Sonrik "Eat and enjoy yourself now, friend.  You've done enough if only you'd help me carry what's left back."

The round halfling shows Rak the steps to the dance and as soon as he's finished eating, pulls him out to the dancefloor for a more thorough lesson, giggling the whole time.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 13, 2005)

Ala dances stiffly and finally manages to crack a small smile.  Once the song has ended, she bows, whispers a thank you to the halfling and then retreats to her room for the night...

Vendetta, can you email me please?  Thanks!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 17, 2005)

Sel'Tarien, though still rather unhappy, starts to mingle with the halflings, trying to gather some information, especially about what they know of the outside world and recent events.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 18, 2005)

Sel'Tarien finds a group of halflings drinking and talking.  Stepping up to them, he introduces himself.  "What news bring you to our humble city?"  One of the elder halflings says as he hands a stein of ale to the elf.  "What of Thel'Luthia?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The bar keep comes up to Sonrik "Eat and enjoy yourself now, friend.  You've done enough if only you'd help me carry what's left back."



Sonrik thanks the man, and quietly sits and rests.  He watches the festival as he eats a small meal, wondering where Liam, He'Rak and the rest have wandered off to.  And Gemble.  _Gemble!,_ he thinks.  Sonrik quickly stands and looks for the troublemaker, but unlike normal instances, Gemble will blend right in here.  Realizing the futility, Sonrik sits back down and says a silent prayer.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 19, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sel'Tarien finds a group of halflings drinking and talking. Stepping up to them, he introduces himself. "What news bring you to our humble city?" One of the elder halflings says as he hands a stein of ale to the elf. "What of Thel'Luthia?"



Sel'Tarien thanks the halfling for the ale, and begins, in a quiet tone,
"*No pleasant news, I am afraid. It appears that the Dark Lord Rox'Voroth left a legacy that is dangerous to all of Enber. A dragon has attacked Thel'Lorean, and claimed to have borne twin children of the Dark Lord.
And then there are the kobolds, which were driven out of their caves, and now plague the lands.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 19, 2005)

"KOBOLDS?"  Several of the halflings burst out at the same time, nearly spilling their ales.   "Dark times these must be indeed when Thel'Luthia is overrun with kobolds.  What magic drives them that they should be a threat to the elves?"  One scholarly looking Halfling says (By scholarly, he's wearing thoughtful round glasses... but scholarly for a halfling)  "We have heard of these dragon offspring of the Daemon Lord, and of the slaughter at Thel'Lorean and the loss of the great Kendrian and Tandra'var..."  Each of the halflings present  bow their heads for a quick moment of silence. "In fact, Lord Malcom, the ruler over the towns of the Lomus Valley, has gone to Enberton not two days ago to meet with the king of Men there."

Sonrik's prayers are invaded by the halflings speaking to Sel'Tarien, their words boaring into his thoughts.  He opens his eyes and sees that the elf is not far away.  And just beyond, the halfling, Gemble, dancing about with some of the lady halflings to the music of the band.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 24, 2005)

"*The nearby lands are threatened by kobolds more than Thel'Luthia is*. That is part of the reason for our travel. Tomorrow, we want to travel farther to Enberton, as quickly as possible. It would be a great boon if we could speed up our travel...*" Sel'Tarien's voice trails off, hoping that the halflings catch the clue, but with little hope that they do.


(*I'm assuming this based on what happened so far. If I'm wrong and Sel'Tarien would know, tell me.

Sorry for the delay - I was kind of waiting for the others to post as well...)


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 25, 2005)

((OOC: *The reason they think that Thel'Luthia is beseiged by kobolds is that they do not know that Sel'Tarien, and elf, is not from Thel'Luthia (or rather, that you came from Tev'El Rhoe, not Thel'Luthia).  They said "What of Thel'Luthia?" and Sel replied, ""No pleasant news, I am afraid. It appears that the Dark Lord Rox'Voroth left a legacy that is dangerous to all of Enber. A dragon has attacked Thel'Lorean, and claimed to have borne twin children of the Dark Lord.
And then there are the kobolds, which were driven out of their caves, and now plague the lands."  They don't know that you mean the kobolds are attacking somewhere else... and the kobolds are not attacking their area (yet)... at least, that is what you figure or they would have known about kobold raids.  I'm not sure If I'm making sense... email me at rahjr2k@hotmail.com if you are confused.))


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 25, 2005)

Erlik returns from enjoying the delights of the celebration with a ale-envigoured spring in his step. 
"A good folk these halflings" he slurps before noticing the serious mein on the group about Sonrika and Sel'

"kobolds - here!" he growls in his confusion, his back stiffening...

ooc _sorry for the long abscence_


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 25, 2005)

Rak continues dancing with the little halfling a while "my lady you got the energy of three grown humans" "I'm felling a bit tired" Rak bow deeply for the halfling noticing he has not asked her name "the lady's name?" he asks "I will spread the word in this lands that the finest dancers are to be found here" "and the name of the best of them are yours" he bows again and walk to where his friend Sel'Tarien is. 
_He looks worried or at least serious_ "hey Sel'Tarien good ale e?" says Rak with a small drunk smile "why so serious?" "talking business or politics with the little one?" he shakes hands with the halfling "Rak is my name... your ale and dancers are the finest of the known lands i must say" he then takes a seat and a new ale from the nearby table.

ooc: sorry delay. im beeing reading. but not found time to answer latley... moving in for final exam in two weeks.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

He sees Rak finishing his dance, he stands up and says to the halfling lady, "Oh he's sure to spread the word, milady.  That is, until someone buys his next pint, then all bets are off!"  Sonrik gives Rak a good ribbing as he wipes off his hands and joins the elf.

Sonrik shakes his head at hearing Sel'Tarien's conversation.  _As I feared,_ he thinks, _they do not understand the gravety of this._  He joins Sel saying, "Yes, we seek passage, over water if possible.  Who would we speak to?"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 25, 2005)

"Bah!  That would be business!  Tonight is a celebration!  After all, it's Tuesday!"  A couple of halflings pipe up.  Another, more business looking (and scholarly, remember those glasses!) says, "on the marrow, go to the port.  There is a boat there that may be able to take you where you need to go."

When Erlik staggers in and announces Kobolds... though it was a question, several of the halflings start to look scared.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 26, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Bah!  That would be business!  Tonight is a celebration!  After all, it's Tuesday!"  A couple of halflings pipe up.  Another, more business looking (and scholarly, remember those glasses!) says, "on the marrow, go to the port.




"Hey" "Sel'Tarien can't we speak with mister glasses her tomorrow" "and better do as the gentleman says!" "its Tuesday and we should be celebrating" *hic* "what is your name little glassed friend? and where can you be found tomorrow?" *hic* "i... we... us will sure talk to you tomorrow" *hic* "where did i leave that pint?" he then zig-zags over to his pint, sits down and take small sips to it, talking with everyone that are willing to hear about how lovely the little dancing lady is and his admiring about their celebration. Quite drunk.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 27, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I'm not sure If I'm making sense... email me at rahjr2k@hotmail.com if you are confused.))



(Not confused, that's pretty much what I guessed. The only thing I was unclear on if there would be kobold attacks in Thel'Luthia, and I assumed that it is not as bad there.)

A slight smile appears on Sel'Tarien's face as he thanks the halflings, and whispers in response to Rak's question "*Memories...*"
Trying to get himself into better mood for the festival, he starts a small, happy song, almost as a whisper at first, but louder when encouraged. As he sings, he sheds a tear.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 27, 2005)

"Oh dear me, that boat will be leaving well before I'm awake... I think 9 in the morning... much to early... unhealthy time to be awake if you ask me."  The halfling replies hastily.  When Sel'Tarien starts his song, the halflings all grin and sway their mugs to the rhythem.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 27, 2005)

_9 o'clock_, thinks Sonrik.  The young man watches the festivities, and begins to look for a place to rest for the evening.  He looks for Liam and the others, seeing that Rak, Sel'Tarien, Erlik and Ala are being tended to.  It is one of those moments that Sonrik wished that we was not chosen by The Twins, that he could lead a normal life.  But this was his burden, and his honor.  He contently searches for a quiet place to rest his head.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 27, 2005)

Slightly disappointed that the kobolds aren't pouring out of the bushes Erlik relaxes and yawns.

"The eagle that rises on the dawn sun sees all and is well feed" he quotes in response the the halfling although speaking to the night sky since noone seems to be listening (not obviously anyway) "the late riser is feed with the dogs - on scraps and droppings"

With that he spends some time just looking up at the stars tracing out the outlines of the constellations 'red eyed eagle', 'broken arrow' and there 'the Hunter' the constellation that points the way to the Glade


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 27, 2005)

Rak sits right besides the glass wearing halfling siping to his ale.
 He put his hand in his pocket feeling for a tasty root he usually carries, finding the little nail. he takes it out and looks at it .....  "this odd little thing" _sure not worth a single cc_ "do yoy know what this could be little one?". 

Gather information (cha +3) +[race] +4[rank]=8


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 28, 2005)

The halfling with the glasses leans over to Rak.  "Why, that looks like a Tael."  He says, holding out his hand to take it from Rak.  "Yes, a quarter Tael."  He says pointing at the four slashes along the side.  "They determine how many similarly slashed Taels it takes to make a full Tael.  Four slashes means it takes four of them to make a full Tael.  It is a common currency among poor races in the underlands, often using tin or other such metals.  Don't see them much on the surface."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 28, 2005)

"Huh!" Erlik spins about having over hear the talk about the nails "Taels! I told you they wass currency d'n I. You lowlanders are weird"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 28, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The halfling with the glasses leans over to Rak.  "Why, that looks like a Tael."  He says, holding out his hand to take it from Rak.  "Yes, a quarter Tael."  He says pointing at the four slashes along the side.  "They determine how many similarly slashed Taels it takes to make a full Tael.  Four slashes means it takes four of them to make a full Tael.  It is a common currency among poor races in the underlands, often using tin or other such metals.  Don't see them much on the surface."




Money! and what could i buy for this? *burp* *hic* "escuse"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 29, 2005)

"I doubt you could buy much with it.  Most societies don't use them.  Mostly just goblins and _kobolds_." The halfling with the glasses answers Rak's question.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 1, 2005)

As the night progresses, Sel'Tarien resigns to his room for trance. He sees a need to get up earlier so that he can wake those who might feel... less inclined to wake up in time.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 2, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "I doubt you could buy much with it.  Most societies don't use them.  Mostly just goblins and _kobolds_



"ah" responds Rak with grin "thank you for the information master glasses" with that Rak turns towards his friend Sel'Tarien "im heading back to the inn" *hic* "think I got enough" *hic* Rak returns to the inn and localize the room he was assigned and falls immediately asleep.


----------



## hafrogman (May 2, 2005)

Liam spends most of the night in quiet contemplation.  His usually more outgoing nature has been somewhat subdued as of late.  The stress of the past few days has left him feeling tired and uncertain.  He retires early for the night, hoping that the light of a new day will heal some of the damage of the past few days.  Not the physical wounds, but rather the damage left by the conflict between his comrades.  He slips quietly away from the party and goes to sleep in his room.


----------



## Vendetta (May 3, 2005)

The group mets up again as the celebration winds down, back at the inn where the innkeeper gives you the prices; 5 silver for the night, 1 silver for a bath, 2 silver for breakfast delivered to your room or you can come down to the tavern instead, if you like. You need only buy the room if you wish to stay here, food and baths are extras.

Two weary looking halfling women skuttle about bring things to and fro, preparing for you being guests for the night.  One is an older lady who the innkeeper introduces as his wife.  She has a friendly smile and a roundness that seems to sit well for older halflings.  The other is his daughter and she is cute, perky, with large golden curls in her hair.

"Would you be wanting a bath?  I can draw one up for you right now if you like?"  The young halfling girl asks.


----------



## Vendetta (May 4, 2005)

At about that moment, Gemble who had wandered off from the group to find Ala (as the halfling had asked about her when he first entered and learned that she had already come to the inn to get a room) cries out in complete panic.  You run to where the cries are coming to find the door of a room ajar and inside, the tiny halfling trying to push the feet of the Elf Ala who is hung around the neck from the ceiling with rope.  "HELP!"  Gemble cries when he sees you, barely able to lift her weight.  Her body is convulsing as she gasps for air uncontrolably... she seems to be trying to kick the halfling away or her convulsions just may be that strong.


----------



## hafrogman (May 4, 2005)

Liam rushes in at Gemble's cry, and finding the crisis underway, he does the first thing that comes to mind.  His hand crackles slightly as he draws back, and then unleashes a flow of energy at the rope.

[ooc - I have no idea if this will work or not, but gotta try.  Ranged touch attack +3 (1d6 damage) to try and sever the rope.]


----------



## Vendetta (May 4, 2005)

Energy sizzles from Liam's hand and blasts through the rope, scoring the roof in its wake.  Ala falls to the ground on top of Gemble.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

Sonrik rushes over to grab the priestess, all too late to stop her fall.  He kneels on the ground, holding her in his arms.  "Ala, wake up!" he shouts as he tries slapping her face lightly.  He closes his eyes, and places his hand in her forehead, and begs The Twins to allow the grace that was given unto him to flow into her.

(OOC- Heal check, and then max lay on hands)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 4, 2005)

Rak awakes with some shouting _Damn halfling can let people sleep over teir hangover_ He thinks some bad words and give in for his tired body and falls a sleep again.

ooc: alcohol does this kind of things dont it?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 4, 2005)

Sel'Tarien, in the process of paying for the room, is alerted by Gemble's cry, and rushes to the room. Shocked by the sight, he pauses, and only reacts when Liam severs the rope, but too late to catch Ala. "*Ala!*"
Having no knowledge of the healing arts, he steps back when Sonrik tries to help Ala, but watches with concern in his eyes.


----------



## Vendetta (May 5, 2005)

The healing gift of his gods allow Sonrik to restore Ala.  She chokes at first, forcing air through the nearly colapsed throat.  "What in the h*ll happened?"   Gemble says in a freaked out, halfling in way over his head kind of way.


----------



## Ashy (May 5, 2005)

Ala's eyes flutter open and for a moment she looks like a fish out of water: her eyes, wide with fear and impending death, her mouth opening and closing slowly as she struggles for breath.

Sonrik can make out small sounds that the priestess is saying, barely at first, but soon they get a fraction louder.

"...sorry...m'lord.....sorry...Odara....sorry...."

Ala's eyes then seem to lose focus on whatever far-away object she was looking at and her eyes roll for a moment; finally coming to rest on Sonrik's face.  She reaches out a trembling hand.

"W..where...where am I?"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 5, 2005)

"You're...." Sonrik says, overcome with emotion himself, "you're in Bobbit.  You were....dangling from a rope."  He looks back up at his companions for some sort of explanation or approval.  They can see in his eyes that the young man is fighting to have the strength in this hour, that his few years would barely equip him for.  He looks back down at the priestess, and wipes a tear off of her face.  "Do you remember, Ala?  Did you do this?",  Sonrik asks, knowing that he is not prepared to hear the answer.


----------



## Ashy (May 5, 2005)

Ala nods numbly, as if remembering a life that was long, long ago.  "Y...yes, yes, I think so...I think I did it...but Thorus Odara...he came to me...*he spoke to me*!  *HE* spoke to *ME*, Sonrik!  He was as close to me as you are now!  Oh can you believe it!  I remember now, I remember!"

Ala is babbling like a madwoman - almost...  There is still a look of strained sanity in her eye.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 5, 2005)

"*Ala, calm down.*" Sel'Tarien says in a soothing voice, and holds Ala in his arms, "*Calm down. You should rest now. We will watch over you.*" He looks at Sonrik, hoping to see approval.


----------



## Ashy (May 5, 2005)

"But Sel'Tarien!  He was here!  Here in this room with me!  And the things....the things he said and the things I saw!  I need to remember them!  Please Sel'Tarien, please - you too, Sonrik, please help me remember them, please?  Won't you?...."

The priestess literally babbles herself to sleep.  It is a fitful sleep, but sleep nonetheless...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 5, 2005)

"*You will remember them easier when you are calm. Close your eyes and think.*"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 5, 2005)

"I....." Sonrik says, "I'm not sure I know what to do."  The young man's youth is showing at this point.  He is not even an adult by some standards, and certainly not a priest.  Though endowed with powers of faith, he cannot care for emotional wounds like this.  He has little idea of what Ala speaks.

(OOC- Knowledge- Religion +1)


----------



## Vendetta (May 6, 2005)

As Ala drifts off to sleep, Krueger growls a "bah" and stomps off toward his room.  

Gemble slinks toward the door.  "Well... um... yeah... guess my job here is done."  He spouts off then trots away as well.  Jaeden stands there looking on, just as clueless as the rest.


----------



## Tonguez (May 7, 2005)

Hearing of Ala's actions Erlik spits upon his palm and makes the sign of protection from evil. The priestess is obviously insane and he will avoid her at all costs. Amongst his own such a person would be left to the vagaries of the Glade to live or die by the will of the ancestors, but here the soft ways of the lowlanders prevail and his own mean nought. He wonders out of the tainted inn, out on to the road and finding a comfortable corner seeks rest


----------



## Vendetta (May 7, 2005)

Eventually, everyone makes their way to their rooms.

The rooms are relatively small, but very cozy and clean. The beds are comfortable and sleep comes easy. Everyone wakes with the rap of Sel'Tarien upon their doors as the dawn of the shadowed morning has nearly passed. Looking out the windows shows the town to be sound asleep, not a scrap of activity to be seen. However, you can smell freshly baked biscuits. Each of you wanders downstairs at some point ((up to you... note, Halflings don't really get up until about 9 or 10 am if they can do anything about it. The innkeepers have gotten up extra early just for you guys, even if you've slept in already a couple hours longer than you might normally have slept)) 

Sleepy faced halflings wander around the downstairs area setting up trays of biscuits, gravy, oatmeal, a slab of ham and a bowl of fresh fruit. When they see you, they perk up and say that they were just getting ready to bring up your breakfasts and offer you a breakfast mead.  (A mostly non-alcohol beverage popular only in halfling towns... dwarves just drink ale ))


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 7, 2005)

Rak opens a eye and sniffs the air.... _seems like breakfast is ready_ ...he stands up from the bed and opens the window feeling the fresh air filling his lungs.

_Must wash myself... I stink!_

After some minutes Rak comes down to the breakfast table surprised by that he is the first one to arrive.

He looks at the halfling that is running the breakfast preparatives and orders two biscuit and a big mugg with cold water. "do yo have some silverhead leafs?" "must get ridd of this headache "


----------



## taitzu52 (May 7, 2005)

Sonrik has already been up when Sel'Tarien comes to call.  He woke up early, checked on Ala, and began his morning prayers.  Seeing that the halfling town is coming to life, he heads down to break his fast.  The gravy on the biscuits is a welcome sight, but alas, makes him think even more of his home, far away.


----------



## Ashy (May 7, 2005)

Ala awakens after Sel'Tarien's visit.  She rises, performs her morning prayers as well and then wanders downstairs.  Seeing the others and the halflings, she smiles a slight smile.  "Good morn, all", she says, plucking a biscut from a passing halfling-borne tray.

Oddly, it seems that the priestess remembers nothing of the days past, as best you can tell by her actions.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 8, 2005)

"*Good morning, Ala, *" Sel'Tarien smiles, and continues in Elven "



Spoiler



*How do you feel?*


"


----------



## Ashy (May 8, 2005)

Ala nods and replies, in Common, "Well, and you?"


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

"*As well as one could in this situation.*"


----------



## Ashy (May 11, 2005)

Ala smiles around her biscuit.  "And what situation would that be?"


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

"*On... our way to Enberton after kobold attacks on Tev'el Roe, and the dragon attack on Thel'Lorean...*"
Sel'Tarien is obviously confused. _What_ happened to Ala yesterday? Then he thinks... did Ala trance... or did she sleep?


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

Ala's visage becomes hardened when she hears the word 'kobold' and her eyes narrow a bit.  "Ah, yes, that situation...  I only hope that we encounter those nastly little maggots again so that Thorus Odara's judgement can be properly vetted out upon them!"  The cleric's jaw clenches and unclenches for a few moments but then she visibly calms down...  She acquires a glass of mead and sits next to Sel'Tarien, looking about the room, "So...so where are the others?"


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

Sel'Tarien looks at Ala, almost shyly. _That is not the Ala I... I knew, _he thinks._ These events changed her as much as they changed me. I should have known that this could happen..._

"*Maybe some of them are already at the port. Yesterday, after you... left, we talked about the possibility to get a boat.*" He continues in elven "



Spoiler



*That is, if the halflings are awake enough to show us which to use.*


"


----------



## Tonguez (May 13, 2005)

ooc indeed they may well be:

Erlik awakens early the affliction of the priestess have distrubed him as the superstitions of his upbringing play upon his mind. Rising from beneath a convinient bush he looks up at the Inn where the others stayed. His head is still a little groggy from the nights ale and his joints stiff. 

"I soar upon an eagles wings" he begins the silent prayer "to the bright-burning heart of my ancestors. They protect and guide me as a fly..."

He grins as the prayer and his mind warm him and he heads back down to the river to wash and drink...


----------



## Vendetta (May 14, 2005)

((OOC: Hey guys... sorry I've been sans internet for the past week  ))

After breakfast is enjoyed, the groups asks and is lead to the docks where they see a schooner floating at the end of the pier manned by busy humans as they ready themselves to leave.

The halfling calls out and a tallish man comes to the pier.  "I be tha captain o' tha ship.  I been told ye want ta book passage... well this 'ere ship is headin' ta Neefe.  We expect ta arrive this afternoon and will make port there for the night.  I've some dire business there.  We'll leave at 9 in the next morn.  We've got room for you lot if you've got 10 gold for our service."

Neefe is a dirty but important town at the mouth of the Kalmar River, south of the Kalmar canyon where the dwarves make their home.  It is not the best place to stay the night but if the captain is right, you'll be in Enberton in two days!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 14, 2005)

(Just to make sure: 10 gold total to transport our group, or 10 gold for each one?)


----------



## Vendetta (May 15, 2005)

((10 gold for the lot of you... so, just 10 gold total.))


----------



## taitzu52 (May 16, 2005)

_Two days_, thinks Sonrik as he reaches into his purse and cough's up a gold piece.  He is still rather disturbed with Ala's recent "accident" and subsequent change of behavior.  In the morning, he prays to The Twins for the wisdom to help solve this problem.  He then quietly grabs some more portable items from breakfast, and slings his meager travelling pack, ready to set sail.


----------



## Ashy (May 16, 2005)

Ala looks to Sonrik and shakes her head slightly.  "Keep thy gold, my friend.  Should we decide to take this voyage, I shall pay the due..."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 16, 2005)

Rak guards the gold coin he was about to hand over to the captain "thank you Ala" he sudently becomes aware of the marks she has on her neck and troath.
"Ala what happend to you?" " thats a  BIG bruce you got there"

ooc: Vendeta: autopilot if necesarry. i was luky today and this computer madeit to open the enworlds pages


----------



## Knight Otu (May 16, 2005)

"*If we can share the price, it might be better to do so. Who knows what will happen. Ala, *" Sel'Tarien slips back into Elven "*


Spoiler



you should not feel required to compensate.


*"

He gets two gold coins out and sees if the rest of the group adds some money to the pool.


----------



## Ashy (May 17, 2005)

Ala looks at Rak with a raised brow, but says nothing, thinking him rather foolish, at the least.  Ala nodds to Sel'Tarien and also pitches two gold into the "pot"...


----------



## Vendetta (May 17, 2005)

Jaeden also contributes two gold while Gemble and Krueger chip in a single gold coin each.

((Total of 8 now))


----------



## Knight Otu (May 19, 2005)

"*Good, then we need two more.*"


----------



## Ashy (May 20, 2005)

Ala smiles, nods and pitches in two additional gold.


----------



## Vendetta (May 20, 2005)

With the fee of ten gold raised, the captain invites the passengers onto the boat.  It is a 25 foot boat made for speed.  The deck is clean and solid with four or five visible sailors attending to various chores.  The boat soon sets sail and is moving at a considerable pace down river toward the mightly lake Enber.  Within half an hour, the town of Bobbit cannot even be seen, nor the trees or fields surrounding it.  A short two hours later and the mouth of the river widens and pours out into the great lake.

Lake Enber is over 100 miles across at this point and the other side cannot be seen.  All that is seen is a glassy layer of calm, cool water to starbard and rolling plains of grass and shrubs to port as the boat turns northward toward the town of Neefe.


----------



## Ashy (May 20, 2005)

Ala stands in the bow and gazes out over the water.  She is smiling and seems to be thoroughly enjoying herself...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 20, 2005)

Rak goes aboard and sits down on some ropes looking at one of the sailors to see if the sailor reacts on his choose of sitting place. As the ship takes speed and the smell of salty water and the waves gets split by the ship Rak feels his belly moving up and down and side to side
_I feel soo sick I hope i dont....  _ Rak bends over the ships side emptying the sor stomache.

"sorry friends it's my first time on sea" by sorprise he feels quite good after the second time of beding over the ship side. falling to sleep on the ropes he has claimed as his sitting place.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2005)

Liam tries to find an inconspicous place to perch himself where he won't be in anyone's way.  He sits and watches the lake, leaning back and enjoying the weather.


----------



## Vendetta (May 22, 2005)

To pass time, Jaeden begins telling a story of a young warrior who saved his town from an orc army all by himself.  He had tricked them into following him into the mountains where he had placed a trap; an avalanche.

Gemble grins and bobs up and down in his seat with the thrilling story. As the story comes to a close, the horizon shows the town of Neefe not far away. There is a slight foulness on the air that smells like something rotting, festering in mud. It is not strong yet, but grows stronger as the ship docks at Neefe. 

It is just after midday, probably just before 2 PM and the captain tells you that you shall be setting sail at exactly 8 am the following day "Don't be late!" He warns as his next appointment is in Enberton at noon, and it takes about 2 and a half hours to get there, plus and hour and a half to dock his ship with the port authority, clear his cargo and get it to where he needs to be... which is nearly a half hour depending on how long it takes to secure a pull cart "taxi". 

He will leave at 8 whether you are there or not. 

((OOC: Here is a brief except from the novel regarding Neefe. It is an unedited version from the original draft, so please don't make fun of it... though if you see a big ole error, please let me know so I don't let it slide accidentally as I have checked the first draft for surface errors, some style stuff too. To people who haven't been to Neefe, this is what you would know, generally, about the town)) 

Excerpt: 
Neefe was a port town. It was not known for its markets but rather as a main distribution port. This was largely due to its location at the mouth of the Kalmar River, significant because the Kalmar flowed through the canyon where the dwarves made their homes. 

Like the dwarves themselves, the things they produced were sturdy, dependable and could endure a lot of abuse. While the artistry of dwarven goods was second to elvish works, dwarven craftsmanship was far superior. A dwarven made weapon or tool could be passed from father to son many times over and be as strong as the day it was forged. Dwarves typically shied away from magic, but this was not the case regarding weapons. They typically used limited, practical enchantment when crafting a weapon or armor. Unlike elves who enchanted nearly everything they made, dwarves enchanted only a few of their creations. Neefe was a very important town simply because all trade with the dwarves went through it. 

As skilled as they were as craftsmen, what dwarves could do with stone was simply amazing. In the days in Enberton when humans and elves came together to rebuild it, the dwarves were contacted and begged to join the effort. The dwarves flatly refused, not wanting to have any dealing with “surface dwellers.” A century earlier, the dwarves had been on the bad end of one of the many wars to rule Enber. Most of the dwarven population had still been alive and remembered well the humiliation the humans had subjected them to by assigning halflings as their overseers in their forced labors. Dwarves tend to think of other races as lazy and, when compared to a dwarf, it was an adequate evaluation. But no race was lazier in the eyes of a dwarf than a halfling. While elves tended to view halflings warmly, appreciating their laid-back, leisurely lifestyle, all a dwarf saw was a people that never did anything. Gnomes mined, humans farmed and built cities, elves, unlike halflings, at least would produce weapons and armor that even a dwarf would stand in awe of. But halflings…they didn’t do anything of value. 

Dwarves have not liked humans since that time. 

Despite Neefe’s relative importance, it was a run-down town that few wanted to live in. North of the small town was a large bog. Many believed the bog was haunted and possessed the trapped soul of an evil Lich who terrorized the Enber valley two thousand years earlier. The bog also had a terrible stench of rot that always made its way to the city. The stench and fear of the bog kept Neefe from becoming a city of wealth. There was a lot of money to be made in Neefe and most of the successful merchants and shipping captains got their start there. But no respectable person wanted to stay, and once they were established, moved away to one of the nearby cities… preferably Enberton.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 23, 2005)

Rak had followed the story Jaeden was entretaining them with but more amusing was the face expresions of Gemble as the story went on and on. 
As the ship docks at the port of Neefe Rak stands up on his feets and smells the town _*Holy what can smell like that!* _ He looks up at the sky and sees that the wind is blowing from north and his eyes falls on the bog north of town. He turns to Sel'Tarien his closest friend of the group "Sel'Tarien you that got bettter eyes than me" "can you tell me what you see there?"  he points in the bogs direcction "the smeels comes from there" "make me remeber the fish the old dwarf on the corner of your house tries to sell" he laughts a bit knowing that Sel'Tarien like to buy his fish there. 

"wonder how people are doing back home...."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 23, 2005)

Sonrik is relieved to be back on land.  After a couple of days of fretting over the possibilities of party members going overboard, he is glad to be back on solid ground.  But unfortunaltey, he has a bad feeling about this town.  _Why does it smell like this?_ he wonders.  "Well," he says, "we had better find a safe place to stay tonight."  The young man looks around suspiciously, _we're a long way from home_, he thinks.

He walks up to Sel, and whispers, 
Sel:[sblock]"You still have your eye's open, right?  I was living in fear that I'd have to go swiming after her."[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (May 23, 2005)

Ala wrinkles her nose as they approach and as they get closer to shore she pulls the neck of her jerkin up to cover her nose.  "Ack!  This smell is horrible!  I hope this place sells scarves!"


----------



## Knight Otu (May 24, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He walks up to Sel, and whispers,
> Sel:[sblock]"You still have your eye's open, right?  I was living in fear that I'd have to go swiming after her."[/sblock]




Sel'Tarien nods, and whispers back
[sblock]"*I am watching her. She must still be in turmoil...*"
Sel'Tarien will watch as closely over Ala as courtesy allows.[/sblock]
Sel'Tarien tries hard not to be affected by the stench as he looks around for a place to stay for the group.


----------



## Tonguez (May 24, 2005)

Erlik had slept through much of the journey letting the rock of the ship lull him into rest as there was little else for the barbarian to do and too long on deck threatened to destabalize him. "_The Hawk should fly with wings wide spread over mountain and land_" hs uncle had once said to him "_leave the open water for the fishes_"

Finally back to land Erlik gagged on the smell and decided that he did not like this place - Neefe of the dwarfs...


----------



## Vendetta (May 26, 2005)

((OOC:  Sorry all... been sort of laid up with some nasty sinus colds.  Thanks for replying and getting the thread going again))

((OOC:  Neefe is a human town through which the dwarves trade... but it is pretty much all orchastrated by the humans who have developed trade to a point well beyond the other races.))

As you begin to get off the boat the captain calls out.  "Remember, 8 in tha morn this boat sails with or without ye.  We be stayin' at the Stinking Stien, an inn nearby if'n ye wish ta stay there too it might be wise.  Careful now, Neefe be a bad town and not much ta see.  No sense wanderin' around too much.  The Stinking Stien be just up the street, and turn right past the Port Authority."  

The docks are rather unimpressive for a town that is so important to shipping as Neefe.  The dock where your ship has moored spills straight into a dirty street lined with buildings.  Just ahead, there is a large building on the north side of the east to west street.  It isn't hard to see that it is the port Authority.  Strangely enough, there are almost no people on the street.


----------



## Ashy (May 26, 2005)

Ala looks to the others, a slight curl of a sneer on her pleasant features.  "The Stinking Stien, eh?  Sounds lovely...", she says with dripping sarcasm...


----------



## Tonguez (May 26, 2005)

Erlik still averts his eyes from the priestess though his feelings of disdain and superstition are no longer as strong as they were. 

"Better to seek a stinking tavern than to sleep upon these stinking streets" he mutters waiting for the others to heave to. Looking out upon the dock he steels his belly and his nerves and heads towards the gangway down into the town


----------



## Knight Otu (May 26, 2005)

"*I agree. We propably won't find a better place to stay around here.*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 26, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "*I agree. We propably won't find a better place to stay around here.*"




Rak nods at the comment and follows the others when they decide to move uptown...


----------



## taitzu52 (May 26, 2005)

Sonrik silently eyes up the area.  He feels pity for the folk that live in such a place, but at the same time, is concerned for his own safety in so desperate a place.

GM:[sblock]_Detect Evil_[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (May 27, 2005)

Ala shrugs and follows without reply, keeping her nose covered...


----------



## Vendetta (May 27, 2005)

Sonrik: [sblock]You detect evil from a man acting as a bum near the south part of the docks, across the street from the Port Authority.  He is sitting on the ground beside some barrels but otherwise, not doing anything.[/sblock]

As you walk past the port authority, no one seems to notice or care about your presence.  Everyone, make a spot check (go ahead and roll it and post your results)  Turning right after the large building, you make your way past another building and into a courtyard of sorts with a short u shaped building in front of you with a sign that reads "The Stinking Stien".


----------



## Ashy (May 27, 2005)

Ala glances around as she walks, but for the most part, it is hard to see because of the tears in her eyes from the horrid smell of the place!

OOC: Spot Check: 12


----------



## taitzu52 (May 27, 2005)

Sonrik suddenly stops, and stares hard a man leaning up against the cargo docks.

GM: [sblock]Are you saying that I am aware of the fact that he is "acting"?[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (May 27, 2005)

Neefe Spot Roll (1d20+1=6)
Sel'Tarien, relieved to find the "Stinking Stien" so quickly, he walks right up to it, but keeping Ala in sight.
(What do your elf eyes miss, Sel'Tarien?)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (May 27, 2005)

Rak walks some steps behind the group and glanses around  Spot check Neefe  looking for anything unusual


----------



## Vendetta (May 28, 2005)

Sonrik: [sblock]You can sense the evil in him, though he is not currently doing anything but sitting there.  He may be acting like a bum or actually be a bum, that you cannot determine.  But he is definately evil and thinking evil things.  (I think the detect evil power is just a "yes or no" kind of thing but I see paladin's getting more from it than just "yes he has an evil alignment" or "no evil".  I see it as a kind of thick, frosted window through which they can see into the hearts of people.  Evil alignments can be dim or bright, depending on "how evil" the being is (not all evil people are as evil as others) and more still like sparkles or something around them as they are plotting or thinking of committing evil acts.  So a good person plotting to do an evil act would not register as "EVIL" but as "Good thinking of doing something evil"... This guy is evil and is thinking evil thoughts.  He is not EVIL like satin or hitler, but a lesser evil (yet, still evil)[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (May 31, 2005)

Sonrik passes him by with a sad look, _the hearts of men have been broken by toil and poverty,_ he thinks, _it is no wonder why evil now struggles to reenter our world._  The looks around again, saying, "I agree. We had best stay indoors while in this.....town."

DM: [sblock]Wow, that's a long answer!  I've got the spell down, it was your choice of the word, "acting" that concerned me more.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 1, 2005)

You approach the doors to the Stinking Stien.  The dingy exterior actually looks more friendly than the other buildings around, though, admittedly, you have not seen a lot of the town.  

He'Rak: [sblock]You notice two men down the alley to your right on the side of the Stinking Stien.  They just catch your eye simply because you've not seen anyone standing since disbarking from the boat.  Looking a bit more closely, you see them acting somewhat... oddly.  Like one is doing something to a door to a shed on the side of the tavern and the other is looking out for him.  The "other" turns and makes eye contact with you... and he doesn't look pleased to see you.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 1, 2005)

Sel'Tarien enters the Stien, thinking that it could be much worse.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jun 1, 2005)

Rak stops his walking as he sees something odd apoaches Sel'Tarien stoping him from entering the tavern and out of sight of wathewer it was that catched his attention.

"wait people"  he says calmly as he get the attention of the group he gathers them outside the tavern and makes sure he is not heard by others then by the group

"There is some guys outside the Stinking Stien one is doing something to the side door to a shed on the side of the tavern and an other guy is looking out for him" "The second saw me looking"  

"Seems to me they where breaking in... " "lets get them" "maybe we can do some good this day" "maybe we can winn some favours and information with this acction" "i can confront them... with you guys hiding around the corner" "i can be the decoy" but the fastest and srongest of us must go around the building not letim them escape or maybe two?... 

"we must strike fast though"


ooc: map?


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 2, 2005)

Upon hearing He'Raks plea Erlik looks up and grunts "I'll go'an' block any escapes but no way am I going to risk my skin for this stinking hole.

Who's coming with me?" 

With that he quietly steps away from the others and tries to find a way along the opposite wall down to the back of the Stein...


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 2, 2005)

((OOC: Map))


----------



## Ashy (Jun 2, 2005)

Ala nods, "If they be doing evil, then justice should answer!"  She begins striding confidently in the direction of the men who are "breaking in".


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 2, 2005)

Sonrik pulls out his shield.  With his hand on the pommel of his blade, he steps down the walk next to Ala in the doorway.  He quickly looks over at her, in the back of his mind, making sure that she knows what she is doing still.  But no less, Sonrik stands by her side, and when within sight, yells, "Stop!!  You are caught!  You can leave now."  To accentuate his meaning, Sonrik slides his longsword out of it's scabbard, and stands his ground.

(OOC- Let's try a little Intimidate there, +3.  And of course, 



Spoiler



_Detect Evil_


)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 2, 2005)

Alerted to the break-in, Sel'Tarien stands next to Sonrik, serious face, hand casually near his rapier as if to say he would not hesitate to draw it. "*You heard him.*".
(OOC - intimidate +2; if possible to aid another on intimidate, aid Sonrik to intimidate)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jun 2, 2005)

_Better i follow Erlik around he can need a hand on the other side_
Rak follows Erlik around the building.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 3, 2005)

At the very intimidating front the trio presents, with Krueger and Jaeden standing behind them, the two men look quite frightened.  They start running down the alley toward the water and away from the group.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 3, 2005)

Ala quickly intones a prayer and speaks with the authority of a god, *"IN THE NAME OF THORUS ODARA, STOP!"*

OOC: Cast Command


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 4, 2005)

One of the two men running suddenly freezes in his tracks as the other disappears around the corner of the next building.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 5, 2005)

Ala looks to Sel'Tarien, "His will is strong, perhaps you should give him another reason to halt?", she winks and grins a near feral grin that vanishes as quickly as it appeared.  She then walks over to the frozen fellow...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 6, 2005)

Sonrik is looking back and forth at the burglars, Ala, and the alley that Erlik just ran down.  He is not used to playing law enforcement, and seeing the condition of this town, wonders what sort of justice, if any, the constablatory of this town may have.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 7, 2005)

Ala walks up to the _commanded _fellow.  His eyes glare at her but there is a sense of fear beneath them, for he knows not why he stopped running.  "What the hell do you want, witch?"  the man growls upon seeing Ala

Erlik and Rak run around the building quickly.  Sharp eyes catch a variety of shadowy movements but nothing solid to say "There" about.  They do not see the fleeing thief but something tells them they are standing in danger as the hairs on the backs of their necks stand on end.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 7, 2005)

Ala slaps the man - HARD - in the face and screams, "I AM NO WITCH!"  She stands there for the span of a few heated breaths and then calms visibly, smoothing out her hair before speaking again.  "You will address me as 'Priestess', for that is what I am.  Now, what were you and your fellows doing?  Tell me the truth, for I shall know it whether you speak it or not..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 7, 2005)

(OOC- Wow.)

Sonrik was distracted for a moment, scanning the area for signs of more disturbance.  He jumps for a second, quite startled by Ala's actions.  "Twins have mercy...." he whispers, as he watches the priestess slap the taste out of the thief's mouth.  He moves forward an inch, to make sure that this scoundrel does not take advantage of the elf lady unawares.

OOC: Well, you can't really block and AOO with an AOO, so if he gets a shot, he gets it.  I will ready an attack on him if he makes a move on Ala, -4 for subdual.  Previous to that......

DM: [sblock]_Detect Evil_[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 7, 2005)

Sel'Tarien was, to say the least, confused. Certainly, the town would greatly benefit of people acting against scoundrel like this, put were they the right people to do this? Shouldn't there be some sort of law enforcement on the way?
He certainly felt that he should act to prevent the break-in, and stop the other burglar, but Ala... she seemed to go down a dangerous path - should he really encourage that? After a quick look at Sonrik, hoping for reassurance, he runs after the other man.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 8, 2005)

Sonrik:[sblock]Yes, you do detect evil, mildly[/sblock]

The man glares at Ala and seems almost surprised when Sonrik moves close, having been so focused on the elfess.  "Ye harlot!"  The man curses Ala, spitting on the ground.  "Release me from your witchcraft now, or there won't be a safe bed in Neefe fer ye!"

Sel'Tarien runs around the corner after the thug who ran away.  He gives chase down several alleys followed by Jaeden who decided a second after Sel'Tarien to follow him.

Then suddenly the thug stops running and turns around, drawing a short sword.  Watchful eyes spot the Elf and Rak calls out from the other side of a stack of crates.  The thug looks at both Sel'Tarien and the pair of Rak and Erlik... and grins.  "Drop your weapons, fools."  He says with a smirk.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 8, 2005)

Ala slaps the man again - HARD - and narrows her eyes.  "Address me properly, nave!  Your soul already buckles under the weight of your foul deeds and lies and damnation awaits you unless you turn from them!  It is this very weight which now fills your limbs - not my magic!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2005)

"*My hands are empty.*" Sel'Tarien shows his empty hands, not having drawn his weapon, "*Now how about you?*"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 10, 2005)

the commanded thug scoffs at Ala's demand.  "What do ye want, witch?  If you want to be pleasured, it's gonna cost ya."  He smirks at what he thinks is wit.

"Yer a fool then, fool."  The thug growls at Sel'Tarien thrusting his weapon forward.  Suddenly, Rak catches a glimps of a person hiding behind a crate just ahead of him and he has a crossbow aimed straight at him.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 10, 2005)

Erlik stands tense and alert for the danger that he knows to be about but can not place. The hackles on his neck telling him that more may be here than his eyes reveal

"I think it best that we do not offend these men" he says to his cmpanions "always better to draw back ones claws than to strike the ground too hard, besides these we are the strangers here and these men may yet be our hosts.

Friend" he addresses the thug "no need for any one to show arms this day then" 

(ooc Diplomacy, Bluff and whatever else is needed to get us through this without a bloodshed...)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 10, 2005)

"There you have it." says Sonrik, "This was not your day.  You took your chances, and now you have been caught."  He turns to his companions for reassurance.  "Go now before the owner takes stronger issue than we."  He turns to Ala, and quietly says, "I fear there will be little justice in this town.  Best leave them to other ends."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jun 10, 2005)

"I find comfort in stoping you from robing that place" "we can now all leave in peace now" you can see that Rak do not mean what he says, trying to bluff and distract them.

He prepares Ghost sound so he can distract them and flee the place. 
Bluff + 3


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 11, 2005)

"Yes, you best move on then, fellows."  The thug standing before Sel'Tarien say, looking over his shoulder at Erlik and He'Rak.  Slowly he backs away some but also brings the second pair of party members into view.  It seems that he does not wish to fight either.

back in front of the Stinking Stien, Krueger growls.  *"Me says we smite 'em down, Sonrik.  Let justice be served."* the dwarf says fondling his axe.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 11, 2005)

"Now, now Krueger," says Sonrik, "there'll be no smiting today if these fellows make themselves scarce."  He looks at teh dwarf with compassionate eyes, and says, "They're merely troublemakers, and probably hungry."  Sonrik raises his voice, "Go on, before I change my mind."

(OOC-This is based on not senseing any overtly evil fellows.  Lemme know if I'm wrong.  Obviously, the subject of Ala's bitchslapping probably has murderous intent, but who could blame him.)


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 11, 2005)

Not really thinking Sonrik would let him kill the thug, Krueger grunts and glares at the guy as he starts to walk away.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Back in front of the Stinking Stien, Krueger growls.  *"Me says we smite 'em down, Sonrik.  Let justice be served."* the dwarf says fondling his axe.




Ala nods at the dwarfs words and adds, "Aye.  Krueger is correct.  Evil deeds demand consequences.  Thorus Odara *demands* it!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 13, 2005)

"*We will be.*" Sel'Tarien answers. He waits a bit for the thugs to go their own ways, then hustles back to the Stien.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Ala narrows her eyes at Sel-Tarien and then walks away from the robber, leaving him held until the spell's duration ends.  _'Let the interloper have time to think about his wrongs...'_, she thinks to herself.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 13, 2005)

"You heard the lady," says Sonrik looking rather tense, "so clear out of here before she hits you with a hairbrush, or her shoe...or something else even more demeaning."  He nervously looks from side to side, saying, "That's right, go on you." as he makes a shooing motion towards the men, hoping that this embarrassing situation doesn't cause things to escalate.  Hopefully, his mean looking longsword will help them make up their minds as well.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 14, 2005)

"Tell the witch to let me go.  Her voodoo still possesses me!"  The thug growls at Sonrik as Ala walks off as Erlik, Sel'Tarien, Jaeden and Rak return from the near fight in an alley behind the Stein.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 14, 2005)

"You're going to get slapped again, friend." says Sonrik, "We have more important matters.  You'll be fine in a moment.  Just make sure you tell your friends to stay away from the priestess" he says, his threat mixed with a lie.  If they think that she is some powerful spellworker, all the better.  Sonrik turns to "escort" her into the Stein.

Once inside, Sonrik will inform the doorman or barkeep that there was some trouble outside, but the young troupe scared off the would be burglers.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jun 14, 2005)

Rak follows Sonrik inside after the final speech

"Damn i hope those guys dont return this night" he says low to all mebers of the group when they enter the the tavern.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 14, 2005)

"I do.", Ala snaps, perhaps a bit too harshly.  "If the fools return, they will have a full taste of my Lord's divine and perfect justice!"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 15, 2005)

Once inside the Stinking Stien, the travelers begin to feel the stress wash away.  It is somewhat cozy with a warm friendly barmaiden who appears to be middle aged and was probably quite attractive in her youth.  She is flirting with the young bartender who offers you drinks immediately.  The barmaiden bids you all to sit.  Two sailers from the ship you came in on are at the bar drinking a couple of ales.  The bartender fetches the innkeeper and propriater upon hearing your news.  He rushes outside to see what damage was done.  He returns shortly, thanking you for scaring the thieves off and offers to buy you all a round of drinks and dinner.  The barmaid takes your orders and heads back to the kitchen to inform them.

"You know, this place is always getting robbed.  The docks have gotten even worse this year than normal."  The barkeep says.

"Not really, luv."  The barmaiden says return.  "You just weren't down here so much to see how bad it is.  Now you've got the job here, you see it all the time."


----------



## Ashy (Jun 15, 2005)

Ala sits and eats her meal in silence, watching the patrons warily.  She drinks only the lightest ale avaliable, not wanting to oversleep and miss their boat in the morn...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 15, 2005)

Sonrik thanks the innkeeper for dinner, and sits back with an ale to wash it down.  Upon hearing the barmaid's comments, he asks her, "So how did things get this way?  Is there no magistrate of any sort to take care of these petty problems?" he asks, wondering how folk could get away with a smash and grab in broad daylight.

He turns back to his companions.  Being the most organized for the group, he asks Sel, "Perhaps we should only get one or two rooms tonight, if even we can secure those.  I'd hate to think of any late night visitors, if you follow me."  Sonrik helps Sel organize the funds and get rooms before the evening wears on too much.  He orders another ale after dinner, and asks Liam, Rak and Erlik, "Have any of you been to Emberton before?  To be honest, I didn't think that this side of the kingdom would be so.....rough."  He takes a swig of ale, wondering if Erlik will even share his views, but knowing by his general look of discomfort since they arrived, that the man thinks less of this place.

Sonrik looks around while making conversation, seeing if there's any entertainment, and asks Jaeden, "Well, my friend.  Is there a story or song that is appropriate for where we find ourselves?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jun 15, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Have any of you been to Emberton before?  To be honest, I didn't think that this side of the kingdom would be so.....rough."





As Sonrik and Sel'tarien fix the practical stuff of just two rooms. Rak looks around in the tavern for exits and windows. He take a seat and eats his dinner quietly, listening and observing the place for 'long hears' or similar suspicious attitudes 

When Sonrik ask's about Emberton he quietly shake his head "No never been there before" 

Listen + 4
Spot +5


----------



## Ashy (Jun 15, 2005)

Ala's words echo Sonrik's, "Nor I." she says, shaking her head...


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 15, 2005)

Rak; [sblock]The only people in the bar beyond your group is the barmaid, bartender, the two sailors from the ship and occasional, the innkeeper.  none, to your observations, seem to be trying to overhear you.[/sblock]

"I have."  Jaeden says.  "It is not like here at all.  Law is held there.  King Promus is a good king who cares for his people and it is beautiful.  Absolutely beautiful.  If you've never been, you will be awed by its architecture and artistry.  Truly the city of a king."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 15, 2005)

"*Sure, Sonrik, I'll help.*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jun 17, 2005)

"Seems to me it's safe to speak" Sel'tarien friend of many years" "can't you design us a room?" "and every team takes their own precautions?"
Rak seems to concetrate for some seconds.

Detect Magic


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 18, 2005)

Rak: You detect no magic from anyone in any direction.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2005)

Liam was stunned into silence by the altercations outside, and found himself backing away as soon as the accusations of witchcraft started to fly.  Old habits die hard.  Still, he watched Ala as she interrogated her victim. . . and something was certainly sitting ill with him.  He taps the cleric on the shoulder and whispers in her ear.

"I wonder if I might have a quiet word with you m'lady."

He gestures with his mug to any more private area of the tap room, a table in the corner, or whatever is available.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 24, 2005)

There are plenty of private seats available, but the most private is past the stairs up to the lodgings and near the front desk where the innkeeper keeps his registry.  However, the innkeeper is not there at the moment.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 1, 2005)

Liam pulls Ala aside as the barmaid comes over and asks the rest of you if you'd like something to eat or drink.
"We've a fine mutton soup and the barkeep knows a fancy drink with rum in et."  She says with an accent that is thick with the street.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 1, 2005)

Rak nods at the bamaid ofering food and drink. leaves the neccesary coins over the table and eats fast hungry as he is after the long sea trip and the almost fight afterwards.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 1, 2005)

Ala nods to Liam and follows in turn, her mouth watering at the mention and the smell of the stew.  Once they are in a relatively private area of the Inn, the priestess asks, "Yes, Liam, what can I do for you?"  She smiles slightly, as if she is happy to oblidge...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 1, 2005)

"Something amiss?" Sonrik asks Rak as he sees his concentration focus on the center of the room.  He turns back to the server and nod at her suggestion of food.  "I won't get my hopes up here.  After leaving the halflings, I don't expect to be offered food like that for some time." he says, smiling at the irony.  In a town such as this, Sonrik again begins to feel his young age, not even sure if there are any youths in this town, or perhaps their hard life ages them too quickly to tell.

Sonrik continues to talk as he watches Rak stuff his face, looking occasionally out of the corner of his eye to make sure Gemble is not getting into trouble.  "I wonder what Emberton is like." he says, "It seems like every other corner of this land has heard nothing of Thel'Lorean, or do not care."  He looks around to see what denizens make up this tavern's clientele.  "Or maybe they do not know evil when they see it." he says in a low voice, not caring if anyone hears it.  Sometimes, Sonrik seems almost unaware of his gifts, his youth not yet having tempered his reason.

He finishes his food, and down his ale, and orders a second as always.  Never a third.  "Well, Jaeden, what stories hail from this corner of Ember?" Sonrik asks.  He sits back, scans the room for Gemble's troublemaking, and without that incident, takes a moment to put his feet up and relax.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 1, 2005)

Liam looks Ala in the eyes and considers her for a second before speaking.

"I was wondering if there was something troubling you. . . "

He pauses for a second before continuing.

"Please forgive me if I am intruding, but I feel it important.  I worry that some of your experiences with this group have had a negative effect on you, and that concerns me.  I admit I have not known you long, but when we met it seemed you were a gentle soul.  I understand that your trust was somewhat betrayed, but I worry that you have allowed that experience, and perhaps some harsh words from our friends, to sour your view of the world."

He glances back at the cleric. . . watching for any reaction to his words.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 1, 2005)

As Liam begins speaking Ala has the look of someone who knows what she hears is true, but she would never admit it for the life of her...

After his pause, at his continued words, her face darkens and her mouth becomes a thin, bloodless line.  "That weakness has been purged from my soul by the very hand of my Lord.  I will not fail him in such a gutless manner again!", she hisses, eyes narrowed at Liam.

She turns on a heel and makes her way back to the table, ordering ale and a bowl of mutton soup...


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 1, 2005)

Gemble trots over to the bar where he orders a couple of large (when compared to a halfling) mugs of some frothy brew.  Jaeden leans back and says, "Well... this town is thick with lowlife scum and the unfortunate.  It is a hard and dirty town.  Everyone here seems to be out to make a buck by any means.  I've heard that the mayor robs the town's coffers and takes large bribes from gangs.  Things were always bad, but even more so since the old magistrate, a noble and good man, was killed by thugs some five or six years back.  He was cleaning up the town but that didn't last."

Jaeden takes a drink from his mug and sops up some soup with a bit of bread before continuing.  "Other than being a stink hole, I guess the biggest thing about Neefe is the Pit Fighting.  They have more pits here than any other town and make loads of coin on the gambling and receipts.  I guess there is even some kind of tournament all around Enber's human cities and the winner always comes from here."

At this point, Ala returns to the table as does Gemble, who is carrying a stange drink in a big clay tankard.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 1, 2005)

Liam sighs heavily to himself as Ala storms away.  He covers his face with his hands and rubs at it vigorously, as if he could scrub away his troubles.

"That could have gone better. . ."

He quietly gets up and rejoins the others, avoiding Ala.  He passes on the soup, claiming to have lost his appetite.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2005)

Ala narrows her eyes at Liam's arrival, but looks down at her soup for the remainder of the meal, silent and sullen.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 2, 2005)

Sel'Tarien's face darkens at the thought that nobody cared about the fate of Thel'Lorean, and the dragon. But his silent vow stood - he'd somehow deal with this dragon, alone, if necessary. He is fully oblivious of the dark emotions between Liam and Ala, and to the barmaid waiting for an order.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 3, 2005)

The barmaid comes around and takes Sel'Tarien's order.  Jaeden asks her Sonrik's question.  "What news of Thel'Lorean, home of the elves?"

The barmaid's eyes grow large.  "Oh, funny ye should ask that, luvs.  The 'ole town is in a uproars.  There was a dragon!  'ee went an' destroyed tha whole place 'ee did... only, 'ee weren't a 'ee, 'ee were a she!  An' she birthed that Rocks Vorath fellow's children, she did.  You know 'im, evol wizard what tried ta conquer Enber 300 years ago!  They say Tandra'var an' Kendrian were kilt, even, but I don't believe it.  I mean, they're immortal, ain't they.  But it scared up the king plenty, aye.  Summoned heroes an' em'saries from all o'er Enber ta Enberton ta figger out what ta do 'bout her.  uh... the dragon, that is."  She says as if they had no idea of this stuff.  Then she adds.  "Been all the news these days.  Were ye up in tha canyons 'venturin' ((adventuring)), eh?  Jest gittin' inta town and catchin' bits o' tha news, aye?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 3, 2005)

Sel'Tarien shakes his head hearing the barmaid talking as if the events did not affect her at all. "*I am not hungry.*" he says, as if to explain his head-shake without giving away his thoughts.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 3, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Something amiss?" Sonrik asks Rak as he sees his concentration focus on the center of the room.  He turns back to the server and nod at her suggestion of food.  "I won't get my hopes up here.  After leaving the halflings, I don't expect to be offered food like that for some time." he says, smiling at the irony.
> Sonrik continues to talk as he watches Rak stuff his face, looking occasionally out of the corner of his eye to make sure Gemble is not getting into trouble.




Rak sudently reacts at Sonriks irony like he was far in a dream of some sort but at the same time looking out for Gemble and the movments of the Inn "yes, those halflings know how to make food, that's for sure" he leave his spoon at the table "I'm worried i think... or more feel like this night is gonna be visited by trouble"  he glances for a split second in Ala's direccion and wispers to Sonrik  she do not make that feeling less"  after some seconds in silence he again speaks "barmaid bring me some ale are you kind"  as he gets his ale he says "I will make a salute to you all! old and new friends" "must our group be stronger from now on" "and the bonds that we now have never be corrupted" he again and not by his will, look in Ala's direction and he then looks at Sonrik who notice the the dark rings Rak have under his eyes, a clear sing of his state of mind this evening.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 4, 2005)

Gemble, Jaeden, and Krueger raise their cups with Rak and drink to the toast.

"By this time tomorrow, we shall be in Enberton... what does fate plan for us there, I wonder."  Jaeden says after his drink, mind aflutter with anticipation and fear for what could be.

"At least Enberton should have better food than here."  Gemble adds with a grin.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 9, 2005)

Rak lifts his glass in salute. "Tomorrow brings another day and the way to  Enberton."

He goes over to the barmaid "lady" "can you show me the two rooms we are going to share?"  As he goes up the stairs with the barmaid. "I'm gonna stay at the room looking in a book I have"
"Feel free to company me". He goes to the assigned room, spoting the place. 

After a while of reading his thoughts keeps disturbing him. He walks from the window to the door and back. 
_
Enberton have the answers we carry. I have a feeling that we are going to be sent out again as fast we get there. But the soldiers we have to obtain for Tev’El Rhoe. Damn so dum I seeking adventure, and now i got it._

He takes some water standing at a small table, to cooldown a little. Sel'Tarien got that look again. Something is bothering him. He walk down to the tavern again.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Sel'Tarien's face darkens at the thought that nobody cared about the fate of Thel'Lorean, and the dragon. But his silent vow stood - he'd somehow deal with this dragon, alone, if necessary.





"Sel'Tarien" "What is on your mind buddy?" "I can tell when my old budy got that look" "thinking at the dragon aren't you?" Rak shearches the face of Sel'Tarien after clues.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 11, 2005)

After his second drink, Sonrik rises slowly, saying, I fear that my evening is growing late.  Please, carry on without me.  It's always a nearly morning for me." he says half jokingly.  His early morning schedule would probably be obvious to all after a week, perhaps with the exception of Gemble, who usually sleeps through it all.  With that, the young man heads up the stairs.  Turning back for a moment, he feels a bit like the child who is sent off to bed while the adults drink and tell stories through the night.  Though young he may be, he has disciplined himself away from the late nights.  As a good worker, soldier, and follower of the Twins, Sonrik rises before the false shadows of dawn crest the mountains.

He joins Rak and Sel in their room, figuring on a little more peace when the drinkers finally file upstairs into the adjoining room.  He asks Rak about his reading, and chooses a cot for himself, as he takes off his armor.  "I was never afforded such opportunities in the way of letters." he says to Rak, "How is it that you are able to read so late at night?"  Sonrik can only assume that anything other than religious text is hard science and knowledge.  The concept of bedtime reading is a bit alien to a farm boy like him.

Seeing the looks of wear and concern on Rak's face, Sonrik will let him leave the room once more.  The young man washes his face and hands, and goes to sleep, his sword close at hand.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 11, 2005)

Begging exhaustion, Liam also makes his way to the bed chambers for the night.  But once he is lying in his bed he stays awake a long time, staring at the ceiling and worrying about the events of the evening.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 17, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "Sel'Tarien" "What is on your mind buddy?" "I can tell when my old budy got that look" "thinking at the dragon aren't you?" Rak shearches the face of Sel'Tarien after clues.



Sel'Tarien looks at Rak with some surprise, then nods. "*Yes. I...*" he stops, not yet ready to reveal his vow to his friends. He would feel as if he forced them into it as well if he did so now. He also retires to the room, readying whatever security can be afforded.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 18, 2005)

It is an early evening for all, but with the first day's travel being a long, hard haul and the rough ground to sleep upon, then the long travel of the next day to Bobbit, late night party and long boatride the next morning, each is ready for a good, solid, peaceful night.  Even if the halfling town provided comfortable rooms.  Jaeden purchases a bottle of wine and takes it up to his room, sharing with whomever he is sharing a room with.  Krueger decides to sit at the bar for a while longer drinking ale and eating the bland mutton, finding it very much to his liking.  Gemble decides to slip out and have a look around Neefe before heading off to bed.

The next morning is filled with a hustle and bustle as a boat arrives at 6am... an odd time considering the sun's not yet poking over the tops of the mountains.  Sailors fill the Stinking Stien, looking for a warm breakfast and mead to get them through their hectic schedule that day.  

Breakfast comes slowly to you this morning as the poor barmaid is frazzled by the 30 something patrons.  Even the Innkeeper is running around with a pitcher of water, pints of mead and hunks of cheese.  There is room for your group at a table near the front door.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 18, 2005)

As always, Sonrik rises before the "dawn".  He washes his face and hands, and once again, puts his heavy armor on over his broad, if still underdeveloped shoulders.  Almost like a young farmhand forced to rise early to tend to his flock, Sonrik collects his gear and sneaks out of the room the group has shared.  With a nod to Sel (if his is awake), he slinks down the stairs.  The elf has surely noted the young paladin's schedule by now.

Despite the stink and drudgery of the town, Sonrik has decided to take his morning prayers on the dock.  He sets his pack and shield down in front of him, and kneels, sheathed sword resting in both hands.  He prays to The Twins, Evradar and Omadon, to help the goodly folk of Enber in these dark times.  He prays them watch over this group, especially those who find little peace.  He prays for the men of Neefe, for they know little of what ill they do.  And finally he puts a small thought in for his mother, far, far away.  He kneels quietly, breathing evenly to summon the strength to continue to hold the sword before him, and contemplates the nature of the Twins until the sixth bell rings.

He comes back into the tavern, pack in hand, and places it underneath the table near the front.  "I hope everyone is well rested." says the young man as he scoots his chair up to break the fast.  "Hey Rak.  Did you go upstairs, er...alone last night?" he says, teasing his companion, whether guilty or no.  He closes his eyes for a moment before eating, and with knife in hand, stops a second, looks around, and as always says, "Has anyone seen Gemble?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 18, 2005)

Liam rises slowly that morning, having had a restless night.  He comes down looking fairly haggard.  He eats heartily though and by the end of the meal seems fairly revived.  He smiles a little at Sonrik's antics and watches with interest for Rak's responce to the inuendo.


[ooc - so, what is happening with Ala?  Has she stormed off in the night, or is she just being NPC'd until we can dump her?]


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 18, 2005)

Gemble is snoring loudly in the room and is kicked awake by the dwarf. * "Git up, ye scally!" * Krueger growls.  Holding his stomach, the halfling looks up at the thunderous dwarf.

"You didn't need to be so mean about it."   Gemble replies back, obviously looking a bit hurt from the blow.  

*"Bah!"  *  Krueger grunts. * "Ye'd'ave sleeped 'til tamarraw otherwise." *  He says and storms off in search of food.

When asked, Gemble tells how he just went for a "bit of a stroll about town" to see what there was to see... when asked what he saw, he replies, "Nothing I wanted to see."  with a big grin.

Ala comes in from the outside, much in the way Sonrik had.  The group makes room for her at the table but she stands stiffly by.  "I have decided through much prayer to my Lord, Thorus Odara, that I must seek his temple where I may regain my focus.  You may have noticed that I have not been myself since leaving Tev-El Rhoe.  Good day, and may Thorus Odara watch over you on your most important journey."  And with that, she turns on he heels, leaving the Stinking Stien and headed for the docks to try and book passage back to Thel'Luthia, land of the elves.

((OOC: Tor... any word on those friends of yours?  We could really use them and now is the perfect time to add players... especially a clericy type .  Remember, they can use any class from any of the complete series of books (Arcane, adventurer, divine, warrior) an the Expanded psionic handbook, as well as all PHB classes.  Though, we are limited to PHB races.))


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 18, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Hey Rak.  Did you go upstairs, er...alone last night?" he says, teasing his companion, whether guilty or no.




Rak not being all so good at the mornings limits himself to just grin at Sonrik "had a not so good sleep tonight" "something strange with that bed" he goes for the water sett up for washing themselves. He clean up and goes to the barmaid asking for a big cup of tee and some scrambled eggs.

As Ala takes goodbye Rak do not say anything but thinks some dark thoughts about her intentions.

Ooc: haven't heard anything from them. I guess we cant count on them.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2005)

The barbarian works his way through the stevedores and fishermen along the docks of Neefe. The expression on his face displays his slight disgust at the teeming masses and the overwhelming stench, but is is easy to see that his pride will not let him fully show it. He still had the strength and health of a young man in his prime, and might be seen as a twenty year old from a distance, but as one draws closer it becomes evident that both the thinning hair on his head and his unkempt beard are grey with age, and the skin on his weathered face is wrinkled as he approaches a half-century of age. He towers over most men, and his broad shoulders bear the weight of a thick wooden sheild and a heavy, long-handled sword wrapped in what looks to be the skin of a bear or some other large predator. His thick arm clutches a sack filled with his belongings and slung over his left shoulder.

_Look at this. Who is to say what might of become of my tribe if things had continued? Is the the path we were upon?_ He sighs audibly, causing a few nervous glances from those nearby. _They are sheep in the midst of a cesspool, and they are hardly aware of it._ The barbarian thinks back on the pickpocket he had dropped with a single punch earlier that morning. _Yet even in this land, there are predators. They strike like snakes from the darkness, but they are to be watched for just the same. I will not be prey._ His face turns grim as he thinks back on the fate of his people.

"Oi there! Looking for passage?"

The brash voice interrupts his dark thoughts. A short man stands before him, running a greasy hand through his hair before stretching it out in a request for coin. "Two gold, and it's yours. We leave for Enberton in under an hour."

Reaching into his sack, he shuffles through the coinage to find two of the golden discs the lowlanders value so greatly and hands them to the boatman. "I am Kale of the Danugh, last of..." The boatman cuts him short. "Right, right. Get onboard and keep that big blade covered. Last thing I want is a bunch of scarred passengers."

Kale boards the boat and takes a seat. _Perhaps in the city I shall find my new place in this world. I grow weary of walking these lands without a purpose..._


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 25, 2005)

The cool breeze coming in from the east blows off the stink of the bog a little and brings in some fresh air that feels so good to Kale.  Finding a place along the rail, he looks to the east and lets the breeze lick at his face and hair.  When he opens his eyes, he sees the dim, small silhouette of the tower of Rox'Voroth in the distance.  Even this far out, barely visible and dead for 300 years, it is an imposing view.

Back at the Stinking Stien
Krueger turns to the group at Ala's departure.  *"She been a bit unsteady anyway.  Can't say me sorry ta see her go."*  He grumbles as he finishes off his mug of ale.  

Jaeden looks at the dwarf.  "We could have used her blessings from the gods to heal wounds."  The dwarf only grunts in responce.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 25, 2005)

Liam shakes his head slightly.

"I think it is better this way.  She has issues with herself that needed to be addressed.  These may be troubled times, but we cannot let them consume us.  It is for the best that she does what she needs to.  Our mission will carry on."

He looks around at the tavern's interior and shrugs.

"Is it perhaps time for us to be moving on from this place?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 25, 2005)

"Aye, Liam"  says Sonrik, "We should be going."  The young mans face is a mixture of emotions.  He looks sad and grateful all at the same time.  "I must say you are right though, Liam.  Ala seemed to be haunted by ghosts that only the blessings of her temple may cure.  I pray to the Twins to help her find her way there safely.  I would go myself to protect her, but our task is greater." 

He turns and looks at Jaeden, who seems somewhat disappointed at her decision, "Fear not, she may yet have a part to play in all of this.  And we may yet find friends.  The hallowed halls of Emberton will surely be full of healers, if it be we need one."

Sonrik steps onto the gangplank, his mail jingling and his shield slung on top of his pack.  He digs deep, and with a sigh, steps onboard and pays the fare.  He wonders how the rough and tumble folk of the rivers will behave on this leg of the journey.  The giant in skins who just boarded is making the boy-in-a-man's-armor a bit nervous.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 25, 2005)

Rak follows the Paladin and thinks in his way of life... the way of the paladin. N_ah´can't go around being good all day. What shall Mariel's, Gamble and myself then do one lazy days  if not let Gemble play tricks to the ladys? Sure a paladin has this prohibited._

Rak glances around as he step on the gangplank being careful on who comes aboard, if they are being kept an eye one, etc.  _"Hum that was a big guy..."_ He notice the guy big as a tree or about six feet tall like the only misplaced thing on the ship. _This guy has more the aspect to being familiar with hills and woods, wonder what takes him down here  to the lake"_

Rak gives Sel'Tarien a pointy elbow indicating the muscle man on board. He says in elven: [sblock]"We should try to hire this guy to the defenses of Tev’El Rhoe" ... "don't yo think?" "he definitely would be good help" [/sblock]

Not waiting answer he nods at Sel'Tarien like saying *'yes i know'* he goes over to Gamble making Gamble tell one of the stories that goes on Halfling lips.

(spot +5)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 25, 2005)

Sel'Tarien, having been silent until now, especially so with Ala's departure, looks at the man Rak has indicated. _As a defender of Tev'el Rhoe? Or a companion against the dragon?_

"*Maybe, Rak. Maybe...*"


----------



## groggy (Jul 26, 2005)

Ehliia frowns at the crowd gathered on the dock, painfully reminded once again why she hates cities. The yelling, the elbowing...if it wasn't for the tepid breeze off the water, she'd turn right around. _Alas, if wishes had wings...well, if they had wings, I'd be able to fly across the bay. _She lifts her gaze over the crowds and spots her distination--the one ship still accepting passengers, judging from the activity on it's deck. _Of course, it _would_ be as fall away from me as possible. _Ploughing a path through the crowd would be nigh-impossible for her; luckily, she had a secret weapon.

Ehliia grins and turns to her companion. "It's all you, Moons. Try and be gentle, please, we can't afford any unnecessary distractions." The large--very large--wolf directly behind her dips his head almost in acknowledgement, and slowly pads forward, eerily quiet for something so large and toothy. "Not that anyone is likely to try anything, of course."

She giggles a little and hops along behind the wolf, who seems to carve through the press on the docks like a...well, like a wolf through a crowd. Soon enough, the pair arrive at the gangplank to the boat.

Cupping her hands around her mouth, Ehliia shouts up. "Excuse me! Terribly sorry to bother you, but would you happen to have room for a couple more passengers? Hello?

"He's really rather well behaved,"[/color] she adds lamely, in case Moons' presence is a hindrance.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 26, 2005)

At the sound from below Liam wanders over to the railing and watches the strange sight that confronts him.  He remains silent as the woman and her wolf negotiate passage, but can't help but stare a little.  They are an unusual pair.  He looks around briefly at the other people on deck. . . his own companions and the wild man. . . and then shrugs.  It's not like they were a very normal bunch to begin with.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 27, 2005)

"Ahoy!"  Comes the shout down to Ehliia from the deck of the boat.  "Where be ye headed?  This vessel be goin' ta Enberton then south ta Tallrun."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

Kale stretches out his long limbs on the as he sits between some cargo, not caring to use a bench or stand on the railing. It's obvious that he is somewhat uncomfortable on the water; even the gentle, lapping waves of the lake are causing a degree of nervousness. He looks around with cautious eyes at the other people boarding the ship. Setting his long blade on the deck before him, he leans back and tries to make the best of the trip. _Might as well try and make some friends,_ he thinks. _Might make the journey go a bit shorter to have someone to cast bones with._ When the blond warrior wearing mail walks past, casting a curious eye at the Northerner, he speaks out in a grumbling voice. 

"Ho, lad. Do ye lowlanders get used to this sort of travel, or does your stomach turn and twist like someone's got their fist in yer gullet?" He flashes a crooked smile at the collected travelers and introduces himself. "I'm Kale of the Danugh, headed to Enberton to meet up with his worship the King."


----------



## groggy (Jul 27, 2005)

"A quick hop to Enberton and a quick jump back, I'm hoping. I'm to present a report to the court." Ehliia takes a few steps up the plank, then pauses "I'll pay for the passage, of course.

"And you won't have to worry about rats at all," she adds, waggling her fingers at Moons and smiling.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 27, 2005)

The shipman welcomes the druid aboard... once she produces 2 gold to buy passage, that is.

A gnarled old dwarf stomps up to Kale. * "Aye lad, tha be the way et be.  Would nae ta e'er ride onna this infernal float."  *Krueger says just before introducing himself.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Ho, lad. Do ye lowlanders get used to this sort of travel, or does your stomach turn and twist like someone's got their fist in yer gullet?" He flashes a crooked smile at the collected travelers and introduces himself. "I'm Kale of the Danugh, headed to Enberton to meet up with his worship the King."




The half-elf nods at the big man "aye" "we are traveling for similar reasons" "Rak is my name"




			
				groggy said:
			
		

> "A quick hop to Enberton and a quick jump back, I'm hoping. I'm to present a report to the court." Ehliia takes a few steps up the plank, then pauses "I'll pay for the passage, of course.
> 
> "And you won't have to worry about rats at all," she adds, waggling her fingers at Moons and smiling.





Rak sits on the deck and places his familiar toad in a hidden pocket of his cloak "please miss keep an eye on your wolf" "my toadie can sometimes jump out of my backpack or pockets" "i dont want him to be wolf food" he walk ovet to the wolf and show him the toad at a prudent distance "this is not food" he says to the wolf "my name is Rak miss.....?"


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> A gnarled old dwarf stomps up to Kale. * "Aye lad, tha be the way et be.  Would nae ta e'er ride onna this infernal float."  *Krueger says just before introducing himself.




"I hope my stomach proves as sturdy as ye," he replies as he grasps the old dwarf's arm in greeting.



			
				Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> The half-elf nods at the big man "aye" "we are traveling for similar reasons" "Rak is my name"




Kale grunts a greeting at the youthful half-elf and extends a hand to be clasped. Seeing the wolf and slight woman move onto the boat, he stands and gives a short bow. _I might not be from around here, but I know the look of a Filiana* when I see one._

Now that he is standing, his bulk is even more evident, with wide, powerful shoulders and thick, cord-like muscles that seem accustomed to the hard work of swinging a heavy sword. He looks about at each of the group; the warrior in armor with a knight's longsword, the young man with the look of a performer, the small, talkative half-elf, the rather ordinary looking young man with the confident eyes, the elf with the piercing green eyes, the disinterested halfling, the gruff dwarf, the and now the limping, almost sickly young druid with the powerful-looking wolf. "This is a strange gathering of heroes, no?" He laughs deeply, and leans back against the ship's railing. "I would have never thought I'd be sharing a journey with a group such as ye."

_*The word for servant of nature or druid in his clan. They were treated with much respect and a healthy dose of fear by his people._


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

"Oh?" says Sonrik spinning around.  The youth truly did not expect the lumbering warrior to be so gregarious.  "No, no I think that I'm getting used to the travel myself.  Sonrik." he says, extending his hand, and firmly grips the vast man by the forearm in a more primal sort of greeting.  He hopes that his diplomatic instincts serve him well.  "You meet the king?" he says, looking a bit astonished and impressed, "Are you an emissary of sorts?"



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "This is a strange gathering of heroes, no?" He laughs deeply, and leans back against the ship's railing. "I would have never thought I'd be sharing a journey with a group such as ye."



"Heroes...." Sonrik chuckles, "Perhaps to farmers and herdsmen, we are such.  But to the elders of our home, Tev'El Rhoe, we are but youths sent to the capital on business."  He looks around him a little nervously, thinking _or maybe he's talking about that wolf over there!_


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "You meet the king?" he says, looking a bit astonished and impressed, "Are you an emissary of sorts?"




The tall man's eyes darken for a moment. When he speaks, you can hear a strong undercurrent of regret beneath his voice. "Emissary? I suppose one could say that. I am the last of my people. My clan is no more."

Gripping Sonrik's arm in the same manner, he clenches his fist tight around the youth's forearm. "I travel to Enberton to meet the King, yes, but not as a speaker-of-words. He has called for all heroes to help with the troubles." He glances down at Sonrik's grasp with grudging respect in his eyes. "Ye have more strength than I would expect in such a slim lad, Sonrik. Mayhaps a different kind of power than mine, but strength no-less. I see ye wear the sign of your gods." He stares into the man's blue eyes, testing the strength within. "Are ye a holy man?"



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Heroes...." Sonrik chuckles, "Perhaps to farmers and herdsmen, we are such.  But to the elders of our home, Tev'El Rhoe, we are but youths sent to the capital on business."




"Bah. Do not belittle yer role in things. I see a group of heroes, even if ye don't yet know it. If I learnt one thing in my years, it's ta take honor where honor is due." Kale stretches his arms toward the sky and gazes up at the rising sun, enjoying the warmth on his face. "I have no doubts that I am a hero. I don't know where I am to serve, but serve I will."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sonrik laughs at the dwarf's discomfort, "This is Krueger, and he for one, does not like the boat one bit.  I think he'll get his sea legs yet."  He smiles at Krueger, his constant optimism surely enrageing the dwarf even more.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> The tall man's eyes darken for a moment. When he speaks, you can hear a strong undercurrent of regret beneath his voice. "Emissary? I suppose one could say that. I am the last of my people. My clan is no more."



Seeing the man's expression, Sonrik's eyes widen, as if he just made some grand mistake. "Surely, I meant no offense.  I am very sorry to hear of such things." he says, becoming acutely aware that he is standing in the shadow of this massive man.  But the firm clasp of his grip seems to wash away what fears Sonrik had.  He smiles as he listens to his story.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "I travel to Enberton to meet the King, yes, but not as a speaker-of-words. He has called for all heroes to help with the troubles."



Sonrik nods his head in agreement, "I suppose that is what they meant when they sent us forth.  Even our small town has come upon dark times." he replies.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Are ye a holy man?"



His face brightens at the mans curiosity.  He holds his talisman up to the light, as Sonrik replies, "I am a servant of the Twins, Evradar and Omadon, sons of Vomadar.  A holy man, perhaps not, but I am a mere instrument of their will.  They have given me my life, and it is again theirs to have."  He looks the man up and down, looking for symbols and signs.  With a respect not often found in a worshiper of dogmatic cults, he asks, "And who guards the souls of your ancestors?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

"Out of my way! Out of my way, they won't leave without me!"  Hurrying through the crowd, moving with the impetuousness only a hurried halfling could, Odo moves swiftly and agily through the crowd.  If he wasn't making a verbal ruckus, the crowd wouldn't have even noticed the agile form slipping between their legs and past their purses.  A proper lady lets out a squeal as she gets a quick pat on the rump to move her out of the way.

Looking up from the bottom of the plank, holding his bowler hat to his head stands the halfling, "permission to come aboard?"  Pauses for nearly a whole second, then says "granted."  He bounds up the boarding plank, "I knew you wouldn't leave without me!"  Tossing a small pouch to the shipman who looks quite bewildered for a moment, the halfling scans about the deck with a dotted smile and then bounds off to begin greeting the other passengers.

Starting inadvertently with a sailor, he walks up, grabbing the man's hand and shaking it vigorously, "nice to meet you.  Glad to have me aboard.  Good, good."  Noticing the annoyed look, the halfling quickly breaks the handshake and makes way for another passenger.  Rounding a large box and extending his hand, he gets a touch of wolf nose before he lets out a yell and is then standing on the large box, in front of the large mean looking wolf and Ehliia.  Chuckling nervously he smiles at the wolf, "good doggie, another nervous chuckle, "he's house trained right?"  He asks the half-elf woman, a weak wanting smile on his face.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> With a respect not often found in a worshiper of dogmatic cults, he asks, "And who guards the souls of your ancestors?"




"Hahaha!" Kale lets out a strong, deep laugh. "My ancestors are guarded by me, my young friend. So long as they live in my memory, their place in the dark will be lit. My ancestors give me my power," he says, nodding sagely. "Once my days as a hero are done, I must take a woman and settle down, so that I can pass the memory of my clan on to the next lifetime."

Noticing the new arrival, he looks down at the halfling with suspicious eyes. "And who be ye, short one?"


----------



## groggy (Jul 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Rounding a large box and extending his hand, he gets a touch of wolf nose before he lets out a yell and is then standing on the large box, in front of the large mean looking wolf and Ehliia. Chuckling nervously he smiles at the wolf, "good doggie, another nervous chuckle, "he's house trained right?" He asks the half-elf woman, a weak wanting smile on his face.




"I don't know if he's ever even been in a house," the druidess replies, furrowing her brow in concentration. "This is his first time in a village of any size, and I think he's holding up quite well. He only had to bite one person, and we've been here three days," she finishes proudly, reaching up and scratching behind the wolf's ears.

"I don't believe you'd have much to fear from him--or you, Master Rak, or your toad--just don't make any sudden moves. Oh, and don't wear purple. He _hates _purple." The light tone in her voice makes it unclear whether she's joking or not. Ehliia moves forward out of the shadow of the wolf, walking a little stiffly, and places herself in full view of the group.

"I'm Ehliia, by the by. But you can call me Ehli. That "ia" bit is really just an honorific, and still new enough to squeak if I turn around too fast. This is Moons," she adds, indicating the wolf.


----------



## groggy (Jul 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Hahaha!" Kale lets out a strong, deep laugh. "My ancestors are guarded by me, my young friend. So long as they live in my memory, their place in the dark will be lit. My ancestors give me my power," he says, nodding sagely. "Once my days as a hero are done, I must take a woman and settle down, so that I can pass the memory of my clan on to the next lifetime."




Ehliia fixes slightly sad eyes on the immense warrior, then whispers to the man.

[sblock]"The trees remember too, friend Kale. And the animals. The burden of memory is ever shared by the world.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

"One person in three days!  I'm sure you've done more than that yourself," the halfling says with a sultry laugh, then his face twists serious for a second, "never been in a house eh?"  This last bit is directed at the wolf for some reason, as if he expects an answer.

Hopping down from the box, he tentatively strokes the wolf's ear, looking up at Ehli, "hates purple then?  Why's that?"  Not waiting for an answer he turns to Kale, "me, oh just the expected arrival, Odo.  They were waiting for me you know, wouldn't leave without me.  The crowd down there doesn't know how to let a decent person through, all they do is bustle and shuffle about their lives.  You'd think they'd let a mere pip like me through without trouble, but no, I get jostled and bumped and bruised.  Look here," he says pointing to the leather shoe on his left foot, "scuffed!  Not even an apology for stepping on my foot."


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 27, 2005)

Liam looks vaguely put out as he watches the conversation swirl around.  He speaks quietly, half to himself.

"I happen to be quite fond of purple."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 28, 2005)

Erlik looks up at the ski and wonders...

ooc Vendetta and everyone

[sblock]I know I owe everyone an apology for not keeping up with the game for a while and hope I am forgiven. Things have been busy irl and time is scarce (I'm currently negotiating a new contract to get me a salary for the next couple of years as well as a couple of other project proposals). Anyway I note that a few new players have joined and am willing to bow out if thats whats best for the game - justifying Erlik as being the silent type just wont cut it [/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 28, 2005)

((OOC: Tonguez, you do not need to bow out.  I'm glad you can stick around, even if your ability to hit up the forums is rare.  I dig Erlik and your take on the whole barbarian way of life, especially the anicdotes.  Two barbarian warriors (one with some psionics) will be very helpful for what lay ahead...

On  that note... sorry my self so much wonderful RPing happened without me.  I RARELY ever have a chance to sneak online at work and play so most of my DMing has to come at night... and Pacific Standard time, so later than others))

Krueger "*Hurrumphs*" at all the conversation between Kale and Sonrik.  He plops himself down onto the deck, his thick rump thudding loudly against the oak.  With a second "Hurrumph" he lay onto his back, readying himself for the boat ride... he even starts to turn a little green in preperation.

Gemble quickly disappears when Moons shows up, feeling rather like He'Rak's toad.  But at the appearance of Odo and the wolf not gulping him down, Gemble peeks out from behind one of the crates, a tentative grin on his face.

"My name is Jaeden."  The bard says, offering his hand to whomever will take it.  "It seems the numbers traveling to this fateful meeting in Enberton are growing.  I am glad that so many believe and fear these tales of the dragon.  I have to admit, I was worried a bit that few would respond."

"ALL ABOARD!" Comes the shout from the gangplank and two sailors quickly reel it in.  Three sailors run out on deck with a rope to tack the boom, cautioning everyone as they move, obviously annoyed at all the extra people around, making their job much more difficult.  When the boom is in place, the captain orders up the wind spell at one quarter.  The spell fills the primary sails, which billow to life, filling up with gusts of magically created wind.  The wind spills past the sails into the jib causing the boat to list and then turn to port and starts heading out onto the lake proper.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

Sonrik turns to the young lady, "Elhi, you said?  I am Sonrik." he says with a slight bow.  For those just meeting him, Sonrik is a young man, no more than 16 or 17 years, but tall and lanky.  He very handsome, wearing his blonde hair in a shaggy length that hangs just to his shoulders in the back.  His scale armor is hanging off of his shoulder as if he's supposed to grow into this hand-me-down, but his hands appear to have seen some work, and look like they can get a good grip on the longsword at his side.

Seeing that she has spent little time in town, he mistakenly asks, "Have you come with Kale to go to Emberton?"  At that point, Sonrik notices the wolf.  _First giants, now beasts of prey_, Sonrik thinks to himself.  "What a....lovely wolf you have."  Sonrik says, trying to compliment the girl.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> "I happen to be quite fond of purple."



Sonrik shakes his head, "Milady, he speaks the truth.  It is his best color, and he has worn it for some time.  We won't have any...problems, will we?"  Sonrik looks down at his tabard to check that his blues do not appear indigo in the light.


----------



## groggy (Jul 28, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "One person in three days! I'm sure you've done more than that yourself," the halfling says with a sultry laugh, then his face twists serious for a second, "never been in a house eh?" This last bit is directed at the wolf for some reason, as if he expects an answer.




"He was in a tent once...I had to repay the owner the cost of...oh!" Ehli trails off lamely as Odo rapidly switches focus. She catches Moons' eye and shrugs. City-folk were just as inpenetrable to her as to him.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Seeing that she has spent little time in town, he mistakenly asks, "Have you come with Kale to go to Emberton?" At that point, Sonrik notices the wolf. _First giants, now beasts of prey_, Sonrik thinks to himself. "What a....lovely wolf you have." Sonrik says, trying to compliment the girl.




"Blessing of the wild on you, friend Sonrik," she replies, bowing as well. "I'm afraid it is just Moons here and I--Kale is a recent acquiantance. And do you really think he's lovely?

"Moons, I mean, not Kale. Well, not that he's not...well. Anyway. Most people are scared of wolves, can you imagine that? How perfectly silly. They're really very much like us. More honorable, even." Ehli seems delighted to have found someone to share her passion for animals with. She perches a toughtful finger on her chin, thinking. "How long is the boat ride? We could discuss the rudiments of lupine society--the bare minimums at least--if it's a couple days long. Wouldn't that be grand!"

"Oh," she adds, blushing, and looking over at Liam"I was just kidding about the color purple. He can't even really see colors all that well. You should be perfectly safe.

"Unless you're really a deer in disguise. Or a chicken. He loves chicken."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

groggy said:
			
		

> "And do you really think he's lovely?"



"Um...well..err...he's a little um, older than me." Sonrik stammers.  He leans in close to Elhi, whispering, "And he's.....he's not really my type.  If you know what I mean."   He tilts his head toward Kale in a badly disguised innuendo, winking and nodding rather foolishly.



			
				groggy said:
			
		

> "Moons, I mean, not Kale."



"OH!  Oh!  Oh.  Oh." says Sonrik, blushing a bit at his own naiveté.



			
				groggy said:
			
		

> "Well, not that he's not...well. Anyway."



"Oh, no.  Sure, sure!!" Sonrik's says, his head bobbing up and down.  He's making a face as if in approval of fine craftsmanship, appraising all six plus feet of Kale, his lips pursed down in a smirk, nodding in agreement.  Secretly, he's hoping not to get his arms ripped out of their sockets at this juncture of his young life.

Sonrik remains quiet for some time now.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 28, 2005)

Sel'Tarien silently watches for a few seconds before introducing himself. "*I am Sel'Tarien. It appears that this will be an interesting boat trip to Enberton.*"

_And another halfling... He seems a bit ...different from his kinsfolk._


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jul 30, 2005)

As Gemble story  is over and he finds himself a nice spot to see the departure of Neefe. Not a second to late, and not a breath to late. What a smell he thinks to himself this place smells worse then awaken with Krueger socks in your face. Rak makes a strange gesture with his face. If any saw that expression they sure would have wonder what he was thinking of.

Rak walks from his spotting place as Keefe gets lost in the distance. 
"This whole 'call for help' got me worried" "I first believed that it was not a such extensive call" "but seems the words have travel far of the known cities" "there must be hundreds of explorers, mercenaries, royals and every kind of societies and brotherhoods answering such a distress call" "wouldn't surprise me we get caught in something much bigger then we ever could think of" "my own dreams of exploration have all been accomplished. and that one the third day of being on the road"   he do not talk to anyone in specific but look at them all.

Ooc: Mister GM ^^. Im sure your preparing the entrance to Enberton. I just wanted to post this as a form to stand Rak's vision on their/his mission. 

I see forward to know Enberton"


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 30, 2005)

groggy said:
			
		

> Ehliia fixes slightly sad eyes on the immense warrior, then whispers to the man. "The trees remember too, friend Kale. And the animals. The burden of memory is ever shared by the world.




Kale nods at the young woman with uncomfortable thanks in his eyes.



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> "My name is Jaeden."  The bard says, offering his hand to whomever will take it. "It seems the numbers traveling to this fateful meeting in Enberton are growing.  I am glad that so many believe and fear these tales of the dragon.  I have to admit, I was worried a bit that few would respond."




Kale greets Jaeden with a broad smile and hearty handshake. "There is more courage in the peoples of Enber than a man can see with a look. Do not doubt them, Jaeden." He steadies himself with one hand on the rail as the boat begins to move.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Oh, no. Sure, sure!!" Sonrik's says, his head bobbing up and down.  He's making a face as if in approval of fine craftsmanship, appraising all six plus feet of Kale, his lips pursed down in a smirk, nodding in agreement.




Kale laughs loudly at the paladin's obvious discomfort, clapping him on the shoulder in a gesture of friendship. "No worries, Sonrik."  Still chuckling, he sits heavily on the deck and takes out a stone from the sack at his feet. Unsheathing his sword, he begins meticulously cleaning it with the soft stone, scouring any sign of rust from the blade.



			
				Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "Wouldn't surprise me we get caught in something much bigger then we ever could think of!"




"There is truth to be found in your words, Rak, even to this simple warrior. But fear not; I will keep you safe while we journey together."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> "This whole 'call for help' got me worried" "I first believed that it was not a such extensive call" "but seems the words have travel far of the known cities" "there must be hundreds of explorers, mercenaries, royals and every kind of societies and brotherhoods answering such a distress call" "wouldn't surprise me we get caught in something much bigger then we ever could think of"



As he turns to hear Rak, Sonrik makes considerations that he hadn't thought of.  His small hamlet seems so much smaller now that he has seen other towns.   The words of his elders which had once seemed like wisdom exclusive only to them, now appear to be a bit generic.

He answers Rak, "I had not considered this until now.  At best, it will be a bit of a circus, won't it?"  He looks around at the ever growing sideshow that has already formed around him.  "And at worst..." he continues.  He draws closer to Rak, away from the newcomers, "You do not suspect something ill, do you?" he whispers.  The forces of evil and their presence in Enber are ever present in Sonrik's mind.  _What is he driving at?_, he wonders.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 1, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "I had not considered this until now.  At best, it will be a bit of a circus, won't it?"




"yeah i guess" Seeing that Sonrik wanted some more privacy he followed Sonrik to the other side of the ship, leaving the others talking about that and this... Rak takes out his long pipe and shuffles some tobacco in it and light it up... "great taste this fungustobacco"



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "You do not suspect something ill, do you?" he whispers.




"I'm afraid old friend that i do think so, the King is in big trouble this time" 
"I imagine how it is in the capital, Royalty you know ... Intrigues""Imagine... in our little village its many thing that goes on lips, about thing that matter. Like power" ... 
Rak thinks for a while looking at the sea "I hope all races are gathering in Enberton to serve the King"... he make a theatrical silent to light his pipe again "one thing sure, we are moving into a lot of trouble" 

_I must study this city as well i can when i get there. Wonders what kind of magic I can see in the Capital. _Rak looks at himself..._ And this robes are quite old, i should try to change it if a good offer arrive.
_


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 2, 2005)

Only a couple short hours and the city of Enberton comes into view on the northern bank of the great lake.  But directly south of it, the small island with the forboding black tower of Rox'Voroth stands.  Though it has been devoid of anything resembling life for 300 years, since the death of its master and creator, the mere sight of it sends chills down the spine.  The captain, as all captains do, steers the boat as close to the northern shore of Lake Enber as the ship can safely manage.

Soon, the boat is sailing into Enberton's harbor.

Enberton is unlike anything the group could have expected.  The walls of the city were thick and tall, whitewashed to look pristine as if they had never been besieged or breached.  The wall rose nearly a hundred feet above the ground and was protected by powerful spells embedded in the stone itself that both strengthened the wall and repelled attackers.

The tops of the buildings behind the wall soared into the sky bearing a variety of colors and banners that waved in the breeze.  The buildings inside the wall bore a strange architecture.  Unlike the human city of Neefe, these buildings were designed with an artistic flair.

Enberton was a vast city that sat on the river Q’Tos that flowed to Lake Enber from outer Thel’Luthia.  The city was equally as large on either side of the river with an amazing, breathtaking bridge system that spanned the river, connecting the two halves of the city.  The bridge was made possible because of a massive rock formation that jutted straight up out of the center of the river’s mouth.  In every way, the bridge was really two separate bridges, from West Enberton to the rock, and from the rock to East Enberton.  The entire length of the bridge held shops and buildings of every kind, just as any other area of the city.  But the most breathtaking thing about the bridge was its height.  The bridge was over 150 feet above the surface of the water, allowing more than enough room for the tall masts of the large ships to sail under it.  The residents of Enberton called it the “Sky Bridge.”

Not to be out done by the Sky Bridge, the buildings along the river edge all reached up into the sky, equally as high as the bridge itself.  Sailing up the river gave one the feeling of sailing into a cave.  At night, it was possibly the most beautiful sight in all of Enber.  The candle glow from inside each of the hundreds of windows lining the river sparkled dazzlingly over the dark, rippling water.  There was a song that described the effect as sailing amid the stars themselves.

Built along both banks of the river were decks where people could sit and enjoy the view.  Nearly every married woman in Enberton had been proposed to on one of those decks.

Everyone marvels at Enberton the first time they see it.  There was simply no architecture in all Enber that equaled it, nor even resembled it.  None knew the effort was both of human and elven origin.  Thousands upon thousands of years ago, Enberton was the first city in the valley of Enber, and was originally founded by Elves, but named Enber-Thel.  Wars shifted the city into human hands where the humans built it into the economic center of Enber.

Thousands of years later, other sprawling human cities began to rival Enberton in size, wealth and power.  The city leaders, commerce guilds and royal family, all exceptionally wealthy from the ages of dominance of the trade in the Enber valley, struck out on a bold move to ensure that Enberton would remain the key city in Enber.  They sent ambassadors to purchase the help of the elves who lived along the Q’Tos River.

Together, human and elf designers recrafted the city.  Fusing human resourcefulness and practicality with elven aesthetics and artistry, the new Enberton was born.  The shear awe of the city brought all the guilds to Enberton, and it quickly became the hub of civilization once again.  For years, elves and humans lived side by side and continued to expand the incredible city, until about two thousand years ago a great war between the races divided humans and elves.  The humans resolutely held Enberton while the elves, who loved the beauty of the city but not the business, left peacefully.  Their desire to see the beautiful city standing out-weighed the loss that the destruction of war could bring. 

The elves of Enberton, having lived among humans in their city for so long didn’t feel like returning to Thel’Luthia, to their people.  They no longer saw themselves as the elves they once were.  The city life they had come to know gave them the opportunity to rely less on their physical body and pursue more intellectual goals.  Taking a share of the wealth of the great city, they set out along the banks of Lake Enber looking for a new home.  Where they went and what became of them, none know.

The ship sailed up to the docks inside the mouth of the river, just past the Sky Bridge.  Sailors quickly began herding the passengers off of the boat to make way for the unloading of several crates that had to be delivered to the great city.  

Gemble looks around the dock with awe in his tiny little facial features.  He grins widely at the beauty even in the architecture of the docks themselves.  Even the Port Authority building looked like the home of a wealthy merchant.

“Well then, where shall we go?”  Jaeden says, breaking a long moment of silence.  

*“Looks like a giant eff weddin’ cake.”  * Krueger grunts and starts stomping down the dock toward the city.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 2, 2005)

Liam disembarks and gazes around at the city.  He breathes deeply of the air and stretches, glad to be off the boat.  It feels strange to be back here so soon after he left.  After all, he expected to be gone for a long time, if not forever.  Still, it is good to be home, or at least the place that is closest to home for him.  At Jaeden's question he turns and faces the others.

"Well, one way or another, we're here to see the King.  So that means the palace.  Even though we'll probably get fobbed off on some minor functionary, that seems like the logical place to go.  Unless you want to arrange lodgings first."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 2, 2005)

With open mouth and big eyes Rak walks down to the dock. He has some of the same face expression as Gemble.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Well, one way or another, we're here to see the King.  So that means the palace.  Even though we'll probably get fobbed off on some minor functionary, that seems like the logical place to go.  Unless you want to arrange lodgings first."




"The King or his secretary can sure recommend us some secure place to stay" "I prefer go straight to the palace" "The day is still young and we can take care of the practical later" He lifts his head to look around if he can see any obvious guard to ask, a sign to read or the castle itself.

spot +5


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 3, 2005)

Liam nods at Rak's words and watches with some small amusement as the sorcerer looks for directions.  He chuckles a bit to himself and then taps Rak of the shoulder.

"I used to live here. . . it's this way."


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2005)

Sel'Tarien tries to stay away from the side of the ship where Rox'Voroth's island is visible. His thoughts are clouded enough with the dragon and the fate of Thel'Lorean and the elven heroes that died to the monster.

When the ship finally reaches Enberton, he lets the city impress itself on him for a few moments, and a rare smile appears on his face. They had made it to Enberton. A jewel, more so after the impression Neefe had left.

"*Rak is right. It is of great importance to reach the king as swiftly as possible.*"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 3, 2005)

'Detta:
[sblock]Just to get a feel for things, did my _Detect Evil_ have any hugely ill effects when we sailed past the tower?  It'll help my write some nice fruity ass responses here.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 3, 2005)

Kale spits into the water as they pass the tower of Rox'Voroth with a scowl on his face, but says nothing. Once they reach the shores of Enberton, he seems strangely unimpressed considering his roots. 



			
				Krueger said:
			
		

> “Looks like a giant eff weddin’ cake.” Krueger grunts and starts stomping down the dock toward the city.




He guffaws at the dwarf's comment softly, nodding at the warrior's opinion. "Aye, Krueger, not the sort of beauty I'd like in front of my eyes each morn."

Standing back as the group discusses the direction they should take, Kale ignores the cosmopolitan people who stare wide-eyed at his uncouth appearance with practiced ease. Sel'Tarien, Liam, and Rak make a quick decision and he follows them as they head to the palace. Lingering to match Sonrick's pace, he speaks to the holy paladin. "I saw your face when we passed the black tower of Rox'Voroth, but yer thoughts were cloudy as the sky over my homeland during a mountain thunderstorm."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 3, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Liam nods at Rak's words and watches with some small amusement as the sorcerer looks for directions.  He chuckles a bit to himself and then taps Rak of the shoulder.
> 
> "I used to live here. . . it's this way."




"Are you?" "you should tell me more about this great city" "Where is you family house?"



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "*Rak is right. It is of great importance to reach the king as swiftly as possible.*"




"Sel'tarien" "Liam here knows the City well" "Let's follow him"

He looks back as the group starts to go in his and Liam's direction, he looks forward "Guide us Liam"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 3, 2005)

Liam gets a slightly strange look in his eyes at Rak's question but then shakes his head.

"My family's home is all the way back in Tev'El Rhoe, or near there anyways, but I don't. . . I haven't seen them in a long time.  No, I apprenticed here.  I do not know as much as someone who lived their whole life here, but I know enough to find the palace."

Liam sets off at a brisk pace towards the palace, looking back every so often to check that he hasn't lost his companions.



[ooc - I presume it's reasonable to assume he knows the way.  If not, I'm going to look like a giant idiot =) ]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 3, 2005)

hafrogman
[COLOR=DarkOrchid said:
			
		

> "My family's home is all the way back in Tev'El Rhoe, or near there anyways[/COLOR]




"Ha ha ha" Rak laughs good as he realizes his error "I thought there for a second you had a secret life i did not know of old friend" "yea i remember you telling back home that your where to sett of to study" "must have been same time as i went to Jaren Telion my magic master"..."feels like ages ago

ooc: lets hope vendetta have you in grace


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 4, 2005)

Sonrik: [sblock]You sense a great deal of evil emenating from the tower, more than you have ever felt in your life[/sblock]

Liam guides the group through the bustling city.  All but the humans are amazed at the market of the huge human town.  A cart stands selling tomatoes, enough to feed any town Sel'Tarien had ever seen in his homeland of Thel'Luthia, and next to it a cart selling cabbage with just as much food.  For elves and dwarves, the idea of growing a crop of tomatoes and trading for cabbage is absurd... why not just grow tomatoes and cabbages?   

Everywhere the company turns is a row of venders and shops.  Even those humans who have grown up all their lives in a bustling human city would think that there is nothing that could not be bought here in Enberton.  It doesn't take long before the winding city streets and the clever navigation of Liam, brings the crew to the foot of the Sky Bridge.  

Hundreds of people are going about their business, just as down on the street.  Each side of the bridge is lined with shops and stores and one might not even realize that they were actually on the Sky Bridge unless they looked over the roofs where, instead of seeing the city sprawled out before them, you see the giant Lake Enber to the south and a beutiful forest to the north with a lovely glistening blue river winding away into the trees.  

Liam points out that they are on the bridge and the dwarf nearly faints.  *"Cripes!"*   He groans, teetering on his heels.  * "Is et safe?"*  Liam laughs and replies that the bridge is thrice older than the great Elf Kendrian, who had recently celebrated his 800th birthday... just before the dragon had claimed him...


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 4, 2005)

Meanwhile....

As the ship passes the dreaded tower of Rox'Voroth, Sonrik becomes visibly agitated.  He breaks away from the conversation and stands on the deck, defiantly trying to face this silent menace, even as it's very presence tries to pry into his mind and rend his very spirit.  Sonrik winces as if in pain, as he hears voices in his head, fell cries and dark tongues.  He averts his eyes, shielding himself from the horror of this anathema, this defiance to all that is holy and right.  Soon, the ship passes, leaving the young Sonrik breathless and weary.  He walks away like a prisoner from his torture chamber, even the beauty of the city of Enberton would not lift Sonriks spirits for some time.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Lingering to match Sonrik's pace, he speaks to the holy paladin. "I saw your face when we passed the black tower of Rox'Voroth, but yer thoughts were cloudy as the sky over my homeland during a mountain thunderstorm."



"I would loathe to speak that name loudly so close to his former den, friend Kale." replies Sonrik, somewhat withdrawn and short of breath, "The Twins have granted me the gift to see things as they truly are, to see where they stand in the scheme of creation, and of their right place in the world."  He hangs his head, as if experiencing some great loss, "And at times, that gift of vision is too great to bear.  Especially when there is something that is so.....crooked and vile."  He looks up again and sees the gleaming city before him.  "I find it hard to believe that such a city can thrive this close to a shadow so dark."

As they exit the ship, and follow Liam through the city, Sonrik is amazed at the sheer scale of the metropolis.  Amazed at his friend's before unknown history, he asks, "Liam, is it market day, or is it always this crowded?" quite ignorant of the differences betweens cities and village's workings.  "So you don't have to lead me later," he asks, "where is the Temple district, or is it all spread out?"  Sonrik, of course, would like to see what he imagines must be the largest shrines to The Twins in all of Ember.  And he is long overdue to inscribe the name of his parted master within their Book of Souls.  Or he thinks that it works something like that.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Throughout the trip the new halfling makes quite the rampant time talking his head off about this, that and the other shiny thing (often including peoples items, the ship, the birds, whatever strikes his fancy).  Yet when the dark tower comes into view, his eterna-smile drops for a moment, but is then returned with words coming out "So that's the place huh?  What do you think it's like over there?  I'm sure there's quite a bit of interesting things to see, maybe when we're done with business we can take a ferry, or a boat, although I don't imagine anyone who would actually bring us there, or why I'd want to go there.  Unless there were things to see of course..." he trails off mumbling about treasures and things.

As they get closer to the city you see him bouncing from one side of the ship to the other, trying to take as much of it in as halflingly possible, all at once and from all angles.  "Markets!  Lots of them!  Can we go shopping?" he asks to everyone and noone in particular.  Once they are on the ground and meandering through the crowds, the nimble halfling goes from yelling "Out of the way! Out of the way!" to being relatively quiet and making a game of dodging from vendor to vendor and appraising the wares.  When you get to the skybridge, his enthusiasm doubles in this effort.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 6, 2005)

((Great posts, gentlemen.  I'm reluctant to move on without hearing from others, but I'll give it another day or so then move it forward))


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 6, 2005)

Liam flushes slightly at his unintended light hearted reference to the recently departed elven hero.  He clears his throat uncomfortably and then continues.

"No matter.  My dear dwarf, this bridge is just as solid as you yourself are.  It is not going anywhere, while we on the other hand, should be going onwards."

He turns to talk to Sonrik as they walk.

"This is about usual for Enberton.  It's certainly crowded, but that's what city life is all about."


He attempts to give the paladin directions to the temple district, but not being a terribly devoted worshiper, his description is a bit vague.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 6, 2005)

Kale follows along, thinking about what Sonrik had said and looking at him with new-found respect. He scowls his way through the crowds, unlike the vocal halfling, his bulk and the expression on his face clearing the path.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 6, 2005)

Sel'Tarien's face hardens as Liam mentions Kendrian, silently following over the Sky Bridge.
_A strange place this is..._ he thinks, somewhat intimidated by the strangeness within the familiar that this city presents to him. _Is that the nature of the humans?_


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 7, 2005)

Crossing the great sky bridge, the group arrives on the other side.  Odo and Gemble manage to have quite a good time in the crossing, seeing various things of interest at the vender stands (There was not nearly enough time to slip into the shops for better window shopping)  Once across the bridge, a very wide road heads due west, lined with lawns, trees and shrubs of all kinds.  If only for the bustling cityscape just beyond the greenery, one might think they were on a country lane walking to town.  

Just ahead a line of soldiers march toward the party.  They are dressed in bold, purple coats over leather and chainmail shirts and black pants.  Leather bandoliers cris-cross their chest.  There is a long, white sash at their waist, which hangs to the knee.  A hip pouch sits on the opposite side where hangs the scabbard and sword.  Each soldier is also carrying a long pike like pole-arm, head up into the air with a black frilly tassel that hangs down.  The pole-arm rests on their right shoulder, with the right arm straight, clasping the pike low and swinging it with their stride.  The left hand rests mid-way at their chest.  Their head is capped with a open faced helm, much like a spartan helm from ancient Greece.  There is a large plume from each, a silky, shinning feather like a peacock with more of the tassle-frill.  Their formation is tight and crisp... there is no mistaking well trained soldiers.  

Liam informs the group that they are royal guard, not regular infantry.  While the regular troops were similar such clothes, they are not so clean and sharp looking.  However, the duel weapons is standard, used for charges or accepting a charge, then drawing swords for close combat.  They are also fitted with bucklers on their shield arm, though it is hidden under the coat.

The street clears for the soldiers to pass.  Once by, the street fills again and the group continues on their way.  It isn't long before the palace begins to rise from the street ahead.  If the city of Enberton is a jewel, then the palace was an oddly carved gem indeed.  Having quite a different look from the rest of Enberton, the palace has a stronger, more sturdy look to it, like a centuries old gothic cathedral.  The wall surrounding the palace is thick and radiates a magical aura.  At the open gate, five royal guard stand.

The center guard calls out to you.  "Ho and greetings, but hault!  By what authority do you approach?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 7, 2005)

As the group is questioned by the guard, Sonrik steps forward.  He looks quite the farmboy in chainmail as he stands before the guard in all of his regalia.  Still, Sonrik summons the courage to say what he’s been planning to for weeks now.  “We come as emissaries of Tev El’Roe, and the southwest lands of the Tuskan.” He says, his voice loud and clear like a heralds, his words seem almost practiced, “The Elders of these lands have sent us to bring tidings of unrest in the West.” He says trying to gauge the guards reaction, “And, to offer our own aid and council in these darkening times, to those that would call themselves the leaders of the free peoples of Enber.” as he turns to look at the elves, dwarves, and halflings around him.    Sonrik wonders how one stands at the gate of the grandest palace in all of Enber and asks to see the King with a straight face, but he tries nonetheless.  He finishes in almost a pleading, yet ultimately sincere tone, “Please, we seek and audience.”

(OOC- I got some Diplomacy ready if you want it.  +8)


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 7, 2005)

"Tidings of unrest in the west?  What say you?  Where is Tevel Row?  I've not heard of this place.  The trouble is heard in the east where the elves once made their homes now burnt to the ground."  The leader of the guards steps forward as he speaks from his center possition.  Though his questions seem doubting, his face is lightly masked in worry and some fear.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 7, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> As the group is questioned by the guard, Sonrik steps forward.  He looks quite the farmboy in chainmail as he stands before the guard in all of his regalia.  Still, Sonrik summons the courage to say what he’s been planning to for weeks now.  “We come as emissaries of Tev El’Roe, and the southwest lands of the Tuskan.” He says, his voice loud and clear like a heralds, his words seem almost practiced, “The Elders of these lands have sent us to bring tidings of unrest in the West.” He says trying to gauge the guards reaction, “And, to offer our own aid and council in these darkening times, to those that would call themselves the leaders of the free peoples of Enber.” as he turns to look at the elves, dwarves, and halflings around him.    Sonrik wonders how one stands at the gate of the grandest palace in all of Enber and asks to see the King with a straight face, but he tries nonetheless.  He finishes in almost a pleading, yet ultimately sincere tone, “Please, we seek and audience.”





Not completely knowing what to do Rak takes one step forward and with his hand on Sonrik's shoulder. “It's true what my friend here says” “our little group have members that comes from different regions of the kingdom and all of  us have news” ... “and not good ones” he nods at Sonrik letting him know that his words was both powerful and well chosen.

“I beg you Sir to let us trough and make a appointment with the King himself if possible”


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 7, 2005)

Kale stands back and lets the more verbose in the group speak. His own rough words might be a hinderance in this case. His long blade is point first into the stone, and he leans the weight of his thick arms over the pommel.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 7, 2005)

"The King is busying himself with preperations for this evenings welcoming dinner for the emissaries from the whole of Enber.  I cannot bid you leave to see him at this time.  The King is always concerned over the well-being of the people but the current situation is of paramount importance.  Perhaps you can stay on a few days in Enberton and then a meeting can be arranged to bring to the King's attention this business in the west?"  The guard says with a note of strength in his voice that denotes a polite request.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 8, 2005)

“Sir” “with all respect for your duties” “can you help us to be invited to the welcoming dinner for the emissaries?” “our petition is of great importance, since the future of our towns lies in a swift decision” ... “the walls of our home villages may be under siege as we speak” ...”Sir for the love you have for your mother and family” “please arrange invitation for us”... “we are in  way or another emissaries from forgotten corners of the kingdom”

Diplomacy +6


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 8, 2005)

"I can understand your plight, good sir.  But this meeting is for the emissaries answering the King's summons regarding the Dragon Children of Rox'Voroth.  There can be nothing more crucial to all of Enber than that.  I am truly sorry, but all other matters must  come after."  The leader says as he turns on his heels and steps back into the formation.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 8, 2005)

"*Sir, we have been sent for THAT purpose as well, as Sonrik said. The runner arrived at the time we were to be sent here.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 8, 2005)

"OH!"  The guard says, turning back to face you.  "But you said there were problems in the west."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 8, 2005)

Liam speaks up now.

"There are, and indeed we have been asked to bring them to the attention of the king.  However, we have also been sent as emissaries in responce to the king's summons.  Our elders sought to simplify things by sending the same group to serve both purposes.  And we feel that the emissary meeting will not be the time to bring up our other issues, and so we will need to meet with someone to discuss them at some other time.  However, for now we serve as emmisaries."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 8, 2005)

Kale reaches out with the toe of his boot, kicking Krueger's own boot softly to get his attention. When the drawf's head turns, he whispers his opinion. "So much talk over such a simple thing."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*"Aye!"* Krueger grunts his agreement.  *"Blasted humans."  *

"Well then, we shall have to make arrangements for a private meeting for you and the King.  For now, the welcoming ball and banquet will take place this eve, just after Night-Light.  You are all invited, of course.  You should find some room for the afternoon until the ball.  Here..."  He says, stepping to a door just to the side on the inside of the gate.  His arm disappears inside  and returns with a satchel.  From the bag he pulls out small scrolls and begins handing each of you one.  "This shall take care of your lodging fees.  Simply pick any tavern of your liking within the outermost walls of Enberton and the King's note will provide for you.  You may return upon the onset of Night-Light, but the ball will not begin until the sun has fully set."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2005)

Liam accepts his scroll and bows graciously to the guard, thanking him for his help.  Once they have retreated a ways from the palace he turns to face the group.

"Well, I suppose it is now time for us to find a place for the night.  And to freshen up before the ball."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 9, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Liam accepts his scroll and bows graciously to the guard, thanking him for his help.  Once they have retreated a ways from the palace he turns to face the group.
> 
> "Well, I suppose it is now time for us to find a place for the night.  And to freshen up before the ball."




Rak nod at Liam and recives his scroll.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 9, 2005)

Sel'Tarien takes his scroll with a "*Thank you, sir*" and follows the others, silently wondering why the man did not pick up that Sonrik had already mentioned they were the emissaries for Tev El'Roe.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 10, 2005)

A sigh escapes Sonrik's lips as his first attempts at national diplomacy are brought back from the brink by Sel and Liam.  He turns to the group, saying, "Looks like the hard part is over."  He looks around at the sprawling metropolis around him, "Doesn't seem like the name 'Tev El'Roe' carries much currency in these parts.  Perhaps we should find rooms and make ourselves presentable for tonight."  Thoughts of a nice bath linger in Sonrik's mind momentarily.

He turns to Kale, Elhi, and Odo.  "Well, it seems like we have all succeeded in gaining an audience.  If you don't mind me asking, where are you all from, and what news may you have for the court?" he asks as they walk along, looking for lodgings.  Sonrik has now assumed that these three have business with the King, whether he is correct or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 10, 2005)

Kale walks alongside Sonrik, his long legs setting a fast pace. "I'm here to do what is needed. I come from the hills and mountains far to the north. There was a call for heroes, and I came." He shrugs. "No news."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 10, 2005)

It doesn't take long before the group is amid a veritable forest of two and three story buildings.  Shops of all kinds, pubs, taverns and inns, line the street all catering to the type of folks who might be found visiting the palace either on tour or for official business. Just within sight stands three inns;  Ambassador's Suites, a lovely three story building with manicured shrubs in front and a wrought iron fense surrounding the ground; Inn of the Flying Griffin, a homey looking two story building with a mountain cabin feel to it, with two giant wood carved griffins sitting at the front corners on the roof; and The Allnighter; the largest of the three inns with what appears to be an attached social club, pub and grill, and a gaming room, all with their own entrances and sperate signs but under the one roof of the inn.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 12, 2005)

*no gryphons?*

"Well, we're all close enough here that we can find each other no matter where we stay, so I suggest you pick whatever establishment you feel most comfortable with.  I guess I shall see you all out here tonight in time to arrive at the ball together?"

So saying, Liam makes his way to the Flying Griffin and looks around for someone to arrange lodging with.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 14, 2005)

Looking around in a bit of wonder, Sonrik says, "I like the looks of the Ambassador.  Could it be that this is the one with the best chances of having a descent bath?"  Sonrik gives the three inns a second look, seeing who wants a room where.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 14, 2005)

"A bath?" Kale lifts his arms and sniffs the hairy pits. "Aye, a good cleaning might be just what I need, before I meet the royalty and all." 

He shrugs at the decision. "I don't care where we go. As long as they have good ale and a shank of meat, I'll be more satisfied than I have been in these long weeks on the road."


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 15, 2005)

"*I do not think it will make much difference which one we choose, but maybe we should all choose the same one. I'll leave the choice to you, Sonrik.*"

Sel'Tarien prepares himself for the ball, after trying to find some quick information what would be _proper_ on such an occasion. While he has a certain idea that weapons may be frowned upon, that is all he can be reasonably certain of, and thus hopes someone can help a bit in that regard.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 15, 2005)

Without hesitation, Sonrik answer's Sel, saying, "I would think it'd be wise to split up, and choose whichever inn each of us felt most comfortable at.  Or at least, could afford."  He smiles a bit, looking around the square, "It may be to our benefit to talk to as many other folk as possible, and get a feel to the air about the city in this most important hour."  He looks back again at the Ambassador, "But then again, you're all free to come to this one with me!"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 15, 2005)

“well” “i want to take a good nap and clean myself up” “Flying Griffin seems a ideal place for me” “fly is something i always wanted to do” ... “Liam i take the way with you” he turns to his elf friend and with a glance in his eyes  “Sel'Tarien come with us if you don't wont to split up more then necessary”

Rak begins to move towards the Flying Griffin Inn, he pays a days rent including the small meal he's going to eat now and the breakfast for the next morning. He clean up and takes out his simple but clean clothes his mother made for him to wear in the Capital city.

_Must the gods take good care of her._


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 15, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He looks back again at the Ambassador, "But then again, you're all free to come to this one with me!"




"I'll stay with ye, lad, if your silvered tongue can get me into a fancy place like that." Kale spits a huge load of phlegm onto the street.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 15, 2005)

"I'm for the Allnighter, looks like a dash of things to do.  Always a way to be done with really.  So, should we have dinner together or fancy ourselves free for the evening?"  The halfling jibes pleasantly, looking with interest at the various amenities of the inn he has chosen.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 16, 2005)

At the mention of “Splitting up” Gemble’s eyes stay over to the All-Nighter.  "I'm with you, Odo." Gemble says. He soon sets out at a trot, his tiny legs pump as they carry the roundish form of the halfling with ever increasing speed toward the All-Nighter and whatever mischief he has planned. 

Climbing up a short run of stairs to the front door of the Suites, the group going to the Ambassador Suites open the hand tooled mahogany double doors. The foyer is grand and large. Large tapestries hang over the marble overlaid walls and a large elven rug covers the floor. There is a large Cherry wood desk behind which stands a medium height human of average build, black hair combed slick to his head and a Clark Gable mustache. He is dressed in a fine silken tunic with a handsome black vest. He greets the new arrivals as they enter. "Welcome, welcome. How may I be of assistance to you?" 

Over at the Griffin, the thick oak doors swing open for the rest of the group as they enter. The door opens into a small tavern-like hall with a few tables surrounded by several sturdy chairs. The walls have a very rustic feel with stuffed trophies of various types of game hung upon them. The most impressive of which is a very large grizzly bear, featured prominently above the mantle of a huge fireplace. There is a large kettle hanging over the fire filled with a thick, wonderful smelling stew. Next to the hearth sits two large casks, several mugs and a very large loaf of many grained bread. 

By the door stands a short table behind which sits a roundish, rugged, elderly chap. "Welcome ta tha Griffin, mates. Ye lookin' fer a room?" 

As the halflings approach the All-Nighter, Gemble grins as he veres toward  the Gaming hall.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 18, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> By the door stands a short table behind which sits a roundish, rugged, elderly chap. "Welcome ta tha Griffin, mates. Ye lookin' fer a room?"




“Yes we are” “I want a simple rooms with access to hot water and soap” “please take me there right away...” “I will also have a simple meal with a big mug of water” The elder man after asking the needs of the rest of the group, he takes Rak to his little room “some vegetables and and a little piece of meat will do good” he says “and here is the coins for the rent until tomorrow” “maybe we stay for a couple of days” “but i prefer to give you the rent on a daily basis” Rak sits down on the bed and commence taking of his bots.....


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 18, 2005)

"Excellent." says Sonrik, "See if you can find any other travelers from other parts of Ember.  We should know a bit more before we state our case to the court."  He looks again at all of the inns, "Let's all meet at the Allnighter, it seems to have the biggest hall.  Has anyone else chosen?  Sel, Liam, Ehli?"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 18, 2005)

Liam smiles at the elderly chap and nods as he drinks in the inn's atmosphere.

"Yes my good man, a room for the night.  But first some food for me I think."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 19, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Climbing up a short run of stairs to the front door of the Suites, the group going to the Ambassador Suites open the hand tooled mahogany double doors. The foyer is grand and large. Large tapestries hang over the marble overlaid walls and a large elven rug covers the floor. There is a large Cherry wood desk behind which stands a medium height human of average build, black hair combed slick to his head and a Clark Gable mustache. He is dressed in a fine silken tunic with a handsome black vest. He greets the new arrivals as they enter. "Welcome, welcome. How may I be of assistance to you?"




"Aye." Kale steps up to the counter, looking strangley out of place amidst such finery. He reaches out a massive hand and slaps the scroll given by the guard onto the desk. "This'll pay for a room? And maybe a bath?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 19, 2005)

((OOC: Rak; the note from the king pays for your room.))

Rak and Krueger announce their intentions for a room at the Flying Griffin.  Krueger slaps the king's note down on the table and the man grunts as he looks at it, not entirely pleased with receiving the note.  The man pulls out a box and plucks a key that he hands to each Krueger and He'Rak.  "There be ye rooms.  Tonight ye've got all tha stew ya wish, the bread and the fill of that barrel o' mead or that barrel of berry juice.  If  ye wish fer a shank o' meat or some booze, ye'll have to pay extra."  Krueger grunts his responce and heads straight for the stew, scooping a large helping into a bowl he found by the hearth and filling a mug with mead.  He sits and starts slurping the stew down as if he hadn't eaten for a long, long time.

Rak sees the offering of food, simple but smelling tastey.  He then heads through the doors leading to the rooms.  When he finds his room, it is quite large and comfortable looking.  There is a nice sized bed, table and two chairs.  There is a sturdy looking endtable next to the bed and a large, bulky wardrobe.  There is a large window looking out onto the street and even a very small wood stove with a tenth of a cord of wood stacked next to it.

"I supposed ye got a king note too, eh?  Well, give it over then and ye can have yer fill o' the stew."  the elderly man says, pointing off the way Krueger went.

"Aye, the All-nighter."  Jaeden says with a flourishing bow then heads to the All-nighter himself.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 19, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "I supposed ye got a king note too, eh?  Well, give it over then and ye can have yer fill o' the stew."




"there you go" he hands over he scroll "in all the fuzz i forgot we got the blessing of our king"
Rak taste the stew and grunts with confort "excelent stew i must say"


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 19, 2005)

Even though he was ready to take Sonrik's lead, Sel'Tarien follows Rak after being asked, producing his king's note, feeling a bit awkward doing so.
He'll still try to find out a few bits of ettiquette if he can.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 20, 2005)

Krueger grunts his approval at Rak's observation.  The elderly man tells Sel that if he wants to learn about etiquette, he should go over to the Ambassador Suites.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2005)

With their inns chosen and their rooms aquired, the group sits down to their meals.  The Flying Griffin offers a meal throughout the day, usually some stew with bread and juice and mead, as it does this evening.  Extra items such as a shank of meat or a mug of ale or wine costs.  However, the basic meal is free with the room.  The All-nighter hands over ten tokens to gamble with (roughly equivalent to 10 silver pieces) and an identity disk with which you can gain access to the social club and the basic meals being served in the tavern.

However, the Ambassador suites only offers a complimentory breakfast, however, their rooms and service are top of the line (if a little smaller in size than one might think).  Services include turn-down, laundry, roomservice (though you must pay for the items delivered) and even an errand service, within reason.  (Though, with a bit of coin, just about anything can be gotten or done with the errand service)

Krueger plops himself down in front of the Flying Griffin's hearth with a healthy bowl of the stew, a large chunk of bread, and a tankered of the mead.  He begins shoveling the food down as if he'd never eaten before.  

Inside the All-Nighter, Gemble finds a table playing "Showdown" (a game not unlike Poker) and antes up for a hand.  

Jaeden, in the Ambassador Suites, finds the lounge where he buys himself a drink and sits down in the very comfortable, upholstered chairs to listen to a lovely young lady play the harp.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2005)

Odo hops merrily into the All-Nighter and proceeds to get his room, pleasantly appreciative of the ten gambling tokens and the identity disc.  Then manuevering his way through the crowds to the bar, his eyes open for the usual knaves that hope to make a quick crown or two from a naive player, he approaches the bartender.

At the bar he opens up with his voice, which always seem to carry despite the noise, "get this fine lady a drink worthy of her, one for myself as well," he gestures towards probably one of the more attractive ladies in the establishment (one not paid by the hour hopefully), whether she is paying attention or not and then sidles up to her.  Handing the lady her glass accompanied by a dashing smile, "my most pleasant apologies m'am, but I could not help but notice how fine of a lady you were, and had to make my kindest advances forthright as any gentleman should, and now that it is done," he doffs his bowler hat to the lady, "I bid you the best, and shall be on my way."

He continues through the bar, appreciating the various games of chance, making warm comments to those players who seem to have had a great deal of luck this evening (at least by the look of their winnings) and finally settles, as if by chance, at the table that Gemble plays his hand at.  "Would this table be open for another player?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

"Well then," Sonrik says to the group, "we'll all meet up at the Allnighter once we've settled in."  He then heads over to the Ambassador.

Sonrik looks at Kale once more, saying, "Sure the Ambassador is where you'd like to stay?"  He shrugs, "I guess as a leader of your peoples, you'd best see other statesmen in their element.  That's why I'm dropping my coin."  Looking down at his mud covered boots, he add, "And the laundry sounds like a good idea too."

Sonrik presents his papers to the man at the desk, and asks if he could request laundry service as soon as possible.  He asks for a note to be drawn up and delivered to the castle:

Sonrik Velrys and Co.
Ambassadors from the Tuskan Region
Eagerly Awaiting to Serve His Majesty
Can Be Reached at The Ambassador Suites

He hopes to have the inn's seal appear on the note, Sonrik is a bit concerned that their rag tag troupe won't be taken as seriously as other visitors from abroad.

He heads up to his room, saying, "Kale, you can meet me in the lounge, if you'd like." and goes upstairs to undress.  Sonrik tries his best to clean or have things cleaned up for him before their due meeting.  He'll inquire about a bath, and even having his armor touched up by the errand service.

Sonrik eventually heads to the lounge, and sits down next to Jaeden, "She's pretty." he says in passing, "Had a chance to figure out if any other dignitaries are staying here?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2005)

*The All-Nighter*

"Well aren't you cute!"  The woman replies to Odo then seems a bit shocked when the halfling excuses himself and moves on.  "Halflings!"  She says partly to herself, her voice one of confused wonder.  No one really knows what a halfling is thinking... not even the halfling himself.

The most "gullible" looking man in the casino is a sleezy looking human dressed in all black, greezy black hair slicked back and hanging down past his shoulders.  His face is covered in stubble and desperately in need of both a good shaving and a good scrubbing.  Odo marks him as a man who seems to know a little about cards but not enough to actually be good... Humans seem to just have that smug look when they think they know what they are doing.   As chance would have it, the same table the man is sitting at is the same table where Gemble is sitting.  Or... perhaps it isn't chance at all.

"There be room, little fella."  The dealer says politely, but his eyes belay his concern for having two halfers at the same table.  

"Of course a pip of such a profoundly wonderful stature is welcome!"  Gemble says.  Halflings, unlike most everyone else, have a certain unity amoung themselves.  As such, they have certain nods, winks, grins, and gestures that can be easily interpreted in most situations that a typical halfling might find themselves in... gambling is definately the most useful of those situations.  

With his comment, Gemble grins and nods in such a way that Odo realizes the other halfling is asking him if he knows how to play cards... and by "play"... he probably means "cheat".


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2005)

*The Ambassador's suites*

Sonrik begins a series of errands, starting with a visit to the scribe who seals the letter and sends a runner to the palace.  A tip is expected, Sonrik realizes as the man grins at him.

The girl who brought him up to his room informs him that should he wish for the laundry service, to place the desired items in a basket stashed at the bottom of the wardrobe, leave the basket anywhere  in the room and hang the card in it on the door.  Inside the basket is a round blue card with a hole near the top that fits neatly on a hook on the entry door.  As well, he finds a round red card near the bed that indicates a turndown service.  There is a light blue card at the water basin to receive fresh water, though, without asking, fresh water is added each afternoon.  The girl also informs the paladin of the baths on the ground floor with complimentary towels and robes.  There is a robe hanging in the wardrobe to wear down.

Next, the young paladin finds the general errand boys.  He sends the first, with his leather armor, off to the nearest leatherworker.  The boy smiles happily.  "Shore thing, sire!  I'll drop it off and be right back ta tell ya the wages."  The boy takes the leather and is sprinting quickly away.  

Soon, Sonrik finds himself in the lounge, feeling refreshed from a good bath.  He notes seeing several people lounging and wandering around the Suites wearing just their Inn Robe and it seems common enough to do, especially considering the laundry service.  

"I hadn't really noticed, friend."  Jaeden says, eyes opening at the sound of Sonrik's voice.  "I've just been enjoying her enchanting melodies.  Couldn't help myself once I heard her playing in passing."  The bard offers to buy the young Paladin  a drink.  "I've not spoken with anyone, but there does seem to be a lot of people around here who carry themselves not as a commoner."

Suddenly, breathlessly, the boy whom Sonrik sent with his armor returns.  "Milord, the leatherworker tells me he can fix it up fer ye fer 4 silver coins or he can tool it so's it looks just made fer a golden coin and three silver ones.  He's a good man, he is.  Best round here.  Which would ye want?"  The boy asks the paladin.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

"Oh, polish it all up!" says Sonrik, "As long as it won't take too long."  He sighs and looks outhte indow, wondering if he can get himself ready in time.  Sonrik still feels that even at his best, he'll be surrounded by lords wearing fineries costing more than he's ever seen in total.

Sonrik looks around the room himself.  Perhaps there is some notable lookging person or persons he can strike up a conversation with, though it'd be hard to complelment one on their clothes if they're in a bathrobe.

(OOC- BTW, I'm wearing scale, 'Detta.  Same price?)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 22, 2005)

Kale takes advantage of the baths on the ground floor before meeting Sonrik in the lounge.

"Hoi, Sonrik!" Kale beams at the young man. "I'll admit that was nice. I stink of flowery oil now, though. Some ponce squirted it at me on my way out." 

He sits across the table from the paladin, smiling a greeting at Jaeden. "When are we meetin' the others?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

(OOC-Oh boy.  We're wearing matching bathrobes.  )


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 22, 2005)

Rak having attended his personal needs, he goes downstairs and finds a boys at the service of the Inn and give him some instructions. Afterwards he checks on the others “eh. You guys” ....... “I'm leaving for the market to look after some stuff” “there's a boy downstairs that i have given some copper coins to go and get me at the market when you people are ready to move on” he gives the description of the boy turns on his heels and asks the bartender for directions to the market square.

Ooc: Rak is looking for those small nails he found in the woods. He has a feeling he may be using some of them sometime. H e thinks that a market where they sells all kind of stuff he maybe have some luck and find some to a cheap coin.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2005)

((Yikes.  I blew that one .  The metalworker will have three prices.  Patch up damage, 8 silver and be ready tomorrow.  Clean and polish, add another 5 silver... still ready tomorrow.  Fix perfectly, 4 gold with clean and polish, finished in 2 days.))

"After Nightlight, I believe."  Jaeden answers Kale's question and offers to buy the big man a drink as well.

Rak heads down to the market district.  It is a long walk, being on the east shore.  He heads back across the sky bridge and down into the marketplace.  Unlike the shops present everywhere, the market district is filled with street merchants setting up shops from wagons and tents.  Food and goods from all over Enber is traded here.  

It takes several attempts before Rak is able to find someone who knows what the "nails" are.  

"Well ye'll need a money changer then if ye be wantin' more o' those then won't you."  The man says to Rak after being shown the "nails".  Not understanding, the man tries to explain.  "Why, thems what passes fer coin in tha Underlands them is, least fer tha poorer races I suspects.  Kobolds an' goblins mostly use 'em.  Darn near worthless anywhere else.  See these hash marks on tha sides?  Well thems what tells you what its worth, see?  3 slashes means it takes three o' them ta make 1 full one.  Mighty easy ta mint these, aye?"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2005)

Liam settles into the common room of the Flying Griffin, savoring the stew as he eats.  It may be simple cooking, but it's a nice change after so many days of traveling.  He relaxes as he allows the warmth of the fire to soak into his bones and he reflects on the recent past.  In such a short time, so much has happened.  It doesn't seem like so long ago that he set out from this city, and now he is back.  In a matter of a handful of days he had returned to a long forgotten home, been chosen as a representative of a town he barely remembers, battled kobolds, tried to hold the group together, tried to help Ala and made many new friends.  Sometimes it was all too much.  It was nice to relax for a change.

He briefly considers stopping in to see his old master, but business first.  He is here for Enber and Tev El'Rhoe, not social calls.  He considers the time, and wonders when he should go get ready for the ball, but he decides to stay here by the fire a little longer.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Well aren't you cute!"  The woman replies to Odo then seems a bit shocked when the halfling excuses himself and moves on.  "Halflings!"  She says partly to herself, her voice one of confused wonder.  No one really knows what a halfling is thinking... not even the halfling himself.
> 
> The most "gullible" looking man in the casino is a sleezy looking human dressed in all black, greezy black hair slicked back and hanging down past his shoulders.  His face is covered in stubble and desperately in need of both a good shaving and a good scrubbing.  Odo marks him as a man who seems to know a little about cards but not enough to actually be good... Humans seem to just have that smug look when they think they know what they are doing.   As chance would have it, the same table the man is sitting at is the same table where Gemble is sitting.  Or... perhaps it isn't chance at all.
> 
> ...




Odo shrugs and gives an amiable nod to the dealer, "well, deal away... what's the ante?"  Smiling at Odo, his manners giving a noncommital yes in response to Gembles inquiry.  Tossing his ante onto the table, he barely looks at his cards before his eyes begin to scan the others at the table for ticks, habits and signs of their gaming mannerisms.  He prefers to know who he's playing with, taking a good appraisal of them before making it anything serious of game.  His flippant voice rattles on about the various ladies in the bar, the finer points of what he has seen of the city so far (not much), the attire of those sitting at his table and the other various games of chance around the bar.  Giving himself an air of flightiness, while listening and watching the others react to his off the cuff remarks and each other.









*OOC:*


do you want any skill checks?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 23, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Well ye'll need a money changer then if ye be wantin' more o' those then won't you."




“hmm where do i find these money changers?” “I hope I don't need to go to an unsafe place of town”
_I may use some protecction if these traders are in a less lucky part of town_


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 23, 2005)

As the boy describes the services, Sonrik decides that a clean and polish would be best.  In the back of his mind, he still wants to remember those who came before him, and the blows they have taken.  He hands the boy 13 silver and the armor, and sends him on his way.  As Kale asks him, he too wonders when they'll all need to depart.  Or if his laundry will be done.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 23, 2005)

Seeing he won't get much good information, Sel'Tarien resigns to his room, to make himself presentable, though he'll ask his fellow adventurers how they'll go to the ball.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2005)

The two halflings chatter away, as their kind is want to do.  Most of the humans grow impatiant but bite their tongues.  Their angry glances often giving away their hand, either strong or weak.  Gemble, it seems, has developed a sound method of counting cards and has on more than one occasion silently asked Odo to draw a specific number of cards.  While Odo draws in four times his gift of tokens, the other halfling pulls a repulsive amount of tokens from the ever angering humans.  Finally, just as the dealer seems ready to ask Gemble to leave the table, (Though he seems unsure how the halfling could be cheating) the halfling stands up on his stool, bows and thanks everyone for the wonderful game of cards, then throws out the ante for this hand for each still remaining at the table.  Whistling, the halfling soon disappears into the crowd... which isn't at all difficult for a halfling.  ((Odo; Add four gold to your total when exchanging the tokens))

The merchant tells He'Rak where he can find a money changer, both official and some shady.  The official court money changer resides in the Taxation and Tenders office just south of the king's palace, near the three inns the rest of the party are currently at.  

After a couple of hours pass and Night Light has fallen, the shadows of the western mountains hanging over the city but for the tallest of the wizard towers north of the king's palace.  Sonrik's armor is not finished, obviously, but his clothing is found hanging in his wardrobe.  After their various meals and relaxations, the group meets up in the lobby of the All-Nighter.  Krueger is fully armored and armed, as if he were going to war rather than the King's Ball.  Jaeden is dressed with a bit more frill at the collar, cuff, and waist and looking quite dapper.  It is immediately obvious why he doesn't wear the extra adornments while traveling.  Both to stay clean and to keepfrom getting tangled up in combat.  Gemble shows up in a scrubbed down version of his regular attaire, looking much cleaner.  His hair is parted in the middle and combed to the sides, flat along the top and a tangle of curls  around the sides. Funny by elven and human standards, but a more formal look for a halfling.  (One of many, as it were)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 24, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The merchant tells He'Rak where he can find a money changer, both official and some shady.  The official court money changer resides in the Taxation and Tenders office just south of the king's palace, near the three inns the rest of the party are currently at.




_Better wait with this until tomorrow, I will need some time to check out both places and see who gives me most for my gold._

“thank you” he says to the merchant. He takes notes of the direction and walks looking around the market on his way back to the Griff Inn.



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> After a couple of hours pass and Night Light has fallen, the shadows of the western mountains hanging over the city but for the tallest of the wizard towers north of the king's palace.




_Better I hurry up_

Rak ready as he is for the ball, with clean clothes and clean finger nails. Goes to the Griff Inn and ask the others if they are ready to gather at the Ambassador's Suites.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 24, 2005)

Kale tidies up as well, but for him it's really just a matter of scrubbing his loincloth in a fountain to get rid of the worst of the dirt combined with his earlier bath. He does take some time to polish the golden armbands he wears until they shine with a dull yellow gleam in the evening's lights.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2005)

Liam has dispensed with his armaments for the night.  His leathers and sturdy traveling cloths have been replaced with clean, but simple clothing.  He carries no weapon, not that he needs one.  He wanders out into the street and nods his greetings to the others assembled there.

"So. . . do we know the purpose of this gathering?  Do you think there will be any business, or is it just to make a bunch of little fish feel important in this big pond?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 24, 2005)

Having borrowed a brush from the bath house, Sonrik tames his golden hair and puts on his clean clothes.  Without his metal mail, he again looks like a young boy, a bit out of place in this big city.  Only the quality of the tabard that he wears would separate him from a youth on the street.  He secures it simply with his leather belt and scabbard, his longsword's now polished hilt gleaming at his side.

He heads to the lobby of the Allnighter to join the rest.  He greets them all, and asks, "So how are things at the Griffon?"  Hearing Liam's queries, he replies, "I'm afraid that the Ambassador yielded little of the fruits that I would have hoped.  I remain as before, sharing your concerns about being a bit out of place."

Seeing Odo having quite a time with Gemble, he asks the well heeled Halfling, "I don't think I asked, Odo.  What did you come to Emberton for?  Business or pleasure?" He smiles, knowing his own Gemble well enough to figure that they'd likely be in the same lot.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 24, 2005)

Kale lingers around in the background, still feeling a bit out of place amongst his new companions. "I think I'll order a mead. We have some time, right?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 25, 2005)

((OOC:  Perhaps a bit of RP amongst you for the next day or so would be good.  I'm on vacation in southern cal at the moment and will be returning friday evening sometime... I'll need my prewritten info and notes for the actual ball itself, which I'll post up when I get home.  Thanks))


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 25, 2005)

Liam glances at the DM as it scampers off in a hurry and shrugs.  Then he turns back to face Kale.

"I guess we do indeed have time for a quick drink before we go."

He considers for a moment. . .

"The All-Nighter?  Or shall we simply stop some place on the way?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2005)

The group relaxes, drinks and eats in various ways they see fit until night-light comes.  Getting ready for the welcoming ball in their rooms, the group meets up and heads to the king's palace together.

They are met outside the palace and escorted in by the royal guard, as everyone are who are coming to the ball.  Anyone carrying weapons is asked to check them at the door, though armor is allowed.  

The ball room is massive and extravagant, a perfect apex to the style so prevalent throughout Enberton. Massive candelabras hang from the high ceiling, some 30 feet above the gold veined black marble floor. At the far end of the room is a very large staircase going up to a balcony that lines the grand room. The balcony extends out of the back of the room and overhangs the lush and well manicured garden laying some 30 feet below. On the main floor, there are glass paned doors opening to the garden with a 10 foot staircase dropping down to the lawn. To the left of the doors to the garden is a stage upon which the band plays a light melody of historical songs. Throughout the ballroom are servants carrying trays of snacks and drinks to the many well dressed dignitaries of many races.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 27, 2005)

Kale wolfs down a few treats from passing trays before he notices an elderly woman dressed in a silken robe with what looks like diamonds sewn into it looking at him with a disapproving glare. Using the back of his forearm to wipe his mouth, he grins sheepishly and settles in behind the rest of the group.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2005)

Liam shrugs to himself at the grandeur of the ballroom.  It all seems a little extravagant for what should be a business meeting.  He snags a glass of wine from a passing tray and sips it slowly while letting his gaze wander around the room, watching the people.  Eventually he decides to take a small walk in the garden, drink in hand he makes his way out for some fresh air.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 28, 2005)

Rak gets cleared at the entrance of the King's palace. He sees how his armed friends are asked to leave them at the entrance to then be escorted to the correct ballroom. They go upwards bends to right and left passing many rooms all decorated with splendid paintings, statues, and other art forms for the nobility.
One of the servants keep coming with a huge variety of small breads with different things. Lobster, crab, many kind of egg scrambles, roasted meat, roasted chicken, viennese and so many other nameless things to him. He accepts a drink that is served in a crystal glass, something that looks like water but bubbles coming from it, smelling sweet and nice.
He walks up to the balcony and having move away from his friends, finding himself alone, he observes the crowd on how they act, talk, moves etc....


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 29, 2005)

Leaving his old longsword at the gate, Sonrik sees that he will have no trouble getting it back, as it looks like a rusty mess compared to the bejeweled weapons of dignitaries from around Enber.  He strides slowly into the hall, taking in all the grandeur of the room, indeed the biggest one he has ever been in.  He takes a glass from a passing servant, mainly to calm his nerves, but moreso to look the part.  

Sonrik sizes up the room quickly, and tries to make conversation with a less stuffy looking individual in the room.  Preferably someone a bit younger, or a bit older, as he tends to get better reactions from both groups.  He'll open with lines like, "I am Sonrik, of the Tuskan Valley, a pleasure to..." or "That as a beautiful xxx, is that the work of your homeland?"  A little flattery has gotten him places before, and the young man hasn't forgotten it. He keeps an eye on the others, checking their progress.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 30, 2005)

Odo relieves himself of the few items that could be deemed harmful that he brought with him, that is his shortsword and dagger, at the door.  The majority of his things remained back in his room, toting such things around was always too much work.

Once inside the ballroom Odo puts on his most winning smile, having brushed his hair back and cleaned up his clothes a bit in his room.  He keeps his eye out for anyother odd guests, although most of the time he spends learning as much as he can about all the various going ons in the court, in Enberton, regarding the law, etc.  His natural charm and discerning ability to pick out the important bits of information aid him in his venture.

He snacks lightly, doing his best to sample one of everything and a sip of each of the finely prepared drinks.









*OOC:*


Bluff +8, Diplomacy +12, Sense Motive +9, Gather Information +8, Knowledge (local) +7, Spot +7


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2005)

((OOC:  hehe, going to probably be a lot of secret text over the next few posts.  Please honor that... thanks!))

*Odo*: The happy halfling finds a attractive women gossiping and is able to wiggle his way into their conversation.  The women are displeased at their sore luck to be born of a time when there are no princes to be wooed by.  The king has only four daughters.  However, this is not a sorce of true bitterness in them fore there are several young and handsome (apparently) Guard Captains who are quite available.  The ladies find the halfling charming and "oh so cute." 
Spoiler [sblock]While talking to the women, Odo overhears the following...
A human says to a very thin elf, “Come now, Chancellor, how could…”
The elf in long, flowing robes, cuts him off abruptly.  “I am prepared to force the issue.”  He says in a gruff voice and his eyes literally glow red with the words then it fades away.
The human, clearly intimidated, bows.  “I shall inform him straight away, Chancellor.”  Then he quickly makes his way through the crowd.

You notice that Ambassador Galiendel, an elf, is carrying a well hidden dagger when the Elf in the flowing robes moves over to speak with him after the conversation with the human.  You learn the elf ambassador's name from one of the women to whom  you are talking.

Just beyond the two elves, you notice 3 of the dwarves from the dwarven contingent are talking in hushed voices and eyeing a group of gnomes angrily.  [/sblock]

*Sonrik*: Your kind banter earns you a clap on the back from a distinguished looking human of some 50 plus years.  He is dressed in fine fashion, obviously a court official of some kind.  "Well lad," He says happily, "Tis good to know that the mighty Tuskan Valley towns have responded to the king's summons."  It is obvious that the man is being somewhat flippant, knowing that there are no major forces in the Tuskan Valley save for Shidon at the mouth spilling into the Piider River, which is generally not considered part of the Tuskan Valley.  "Tell me, Lad, what news of the villages along the Tuskan?  I've not been home for... near 8 years now."
Spoiler: [sblock]You see a beautiful half-elven maiden whom you will later discover is Lady Asta, Daughter of the King’s brother.  She appears nervous and uncomfortable despite being surrounded by friendly suitors and dignitaries.  

As well, you overhear the following conversation...

“But your honor…” Another human replies.
“Enough!” King Promus cuts him off.  “Your advice has always been welcomed, Vizier, but if you continue with this foolish suggestion We will have you thrown into the dungeon.”  The King says angrily then storms off.
 [/sblock]

*He'Rak*: Finds a good vantage point on the balcony and busies himself watching the crowd from above.
Spoiler: [sblock] You notice that virtually all of the gnomes have not spoken to any of the other races.  After watching them further, you note that even when approached by a member of one of the other delegations that the gnomes quickly make it clear they do not wish to speak with anyone.

It has taken some careful observations, but you notice that two guards at opposite ends of the ballroom are scrutinizing every move Ambassador Malcom, the Halfling Ambassador from Bobbit, is making.

And finally, you notice several of the Royal Guards moving through the crowd and whispering something to each other, as if passing along a very important message.[/sblock]

*Liam*:  Your walk through the crowd is easy and you are greeted by many friendly smiles.  A small troupe of young ladies giggle to each other as you pass them by.  
Spoiler:[sblock] while moving through the crowd, You notice that Ambassador Grunden, a dwarf, is carrying a well hidden dagger.  As you pass by him, you overhear the following...

“What exactly are you saying, Ambassador?”  An elf wearing long, flowing robes demands of the dwarven ambassador, Grunden.
“Kendrian be dead, fer that, me grieves.  But that nae proves anythin' o’ these supposed dragon whelps o' a long dead eff.”  The dwarf says and storms away.
The anger in the elf’s eyes is hard to miss.

While making your way out to the lawn, you see the lovely Lady Asta sitting by a fountain.  She is the King's neice but appears to be of Half Elven blood rather than human.  She seems upset.[/sblock]

*Kale*:  The hulking barbarian feels uncomfortable, not understanding all of the etiquette.  Normally, he'd not care, but this seemed important.  He watches as everyone mills about, talking amongst themselves, seeming to ignore the huge man, though he knows they are all too aware of his presence.
Spoiler: [sblock]You notice that Ambassador Malcom, a grinning and friendly halfling, is carrying a well hidden dagger.  As well, you overhear the following bit of a conversation...

“Dragon children of Rox'Vorath!” You hear the shrill voice of the gnomish ambassador, Knoken.  “Bah!  I do not believe it.  What dragon in its right mind would mate with an elf?”  
The elf he is speaking to takes extreme exception to the words, but holds his tongue as the gnome walks away.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 30, 2005)

Having notices some subtle movements in the guard corpse. Rak wait at the balcony....... and after some minutes the guards at the balcony talks low and between them.
_Strange..._

[sblock]
He looks at the gurads and try to find one that looks young and little experienced. After careful picking he goes to the guards looking less experienced, and ask him some questions looking for some reaction that may reveal what the obvious message of the guard is.

“Hi” “I'm so misplaced here” “i really don't make out what to talk about with all these important people” "are you having long watches” “expecting any trouble ? or are there so many guards just the standard number at the palace?"  He keeps talking to the guard asking him about the importance of security at this events and even makes conversation on how he could become a member of such elite guard. “Have you notices the gnomes are quite little social tonight?” “I tried to talk with one of the groups about Bobbit, where I recently where” “but they just turned their backs to me and tok diferent direcction” “bah” "who understnds them...." ....Rak hopes the guard may slip some information on what the guard know about the gnomes.

ooc: Diplomacy +6
Gather information +8
[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 30, 2005)

Sel'Tarien wanders through the crowd uneasily, partaking of a minimum of snacks and drinks. Everything seems a bit too... festive, for his tastes. He finds himself gravitating more and more to the gardens...


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2005)

[sblock]Liam grimaces slightly at the thing that he noticed, and the conversation he overhead, but in the end it doesn't seem too bad a situation. . . yet.  He returns the smiles of those who greet him and blushes slightly at the gaggle of young women.  However, he is pleased to be able to breathe deeply once he makes it to the gardens.  He yawns and takes a stretch before he notices that he is not alone.

He quietly approaches her seated there and bows deeply.

"M'lady Asta. . . good evening to you.  My name is Liam Wester.  I could not help but notice that you appear distressed.  If there is aught I may do to ease your sorrows, I beg you to let me know."[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2005)

*SEL’TARIEN*:  You slowly make your way across the grand ball room observing the various dignitaries from the gathered races.  Eventually, you stand at the door that leads out to the garden.
Spoiler: [sblock] While inside the hall, you notice a tall, graceful human moves swiftly through the crowd.  You watch as he anxiously approaches a guard and whispers something in his ear.  The guard nods and hastily slips out of the nearby door.  The man looks around the room, smiles, wiping away the serious look on his face and rejoins the socializing.  

Out in the garden, you see the lovely Lady Asta, the daughter of the King’s brother, sitting with her back to you at a fountain.[/sblock]

*HE’RAK*: Rak moves down from the balcony and onto the main floor amid the many people at the ball.
Spoiler: [sblock]You find the guard you noticed from above.  He is young, just about Sonrik’s age.  He looks at you skeptically.  “Sire,” He says, “Forgive’m sir, but tis not my place to talk to you, sire.  But if you are wanting to join the Guard, you must first enlist in the Royal Army, Milord.”  Though he seems rather unwilling to talk, he does mention that the entire gnome contingent had only just arrived at the onset of the ball.

As well, while making your way though the crowd, you passed by the King and saw King Promus’ face turns red, and then say “We will not allow Our niece to be raised by that madman.”
 [/sblock]

*LIAM*: Spoiler: [sblock] “Oh!  Milord!”  Lady Asta says, standing quickly and wiping her hands across her face.  “No, Milord, I am most fine.  I…”  She looks around as if looking for an excuse to run or something.  “I…”  Her eyes then turn to you, pleadingly.  A tear wells up and her bottom lip trembles.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2005)

[Sblock] Liam sighs slightly and looks into Lady Asta's eyes, searching for some clue as to her distress.  He shrugs vaguely.

"I am nobody's lord, and if you truly wish to be alone, then I shall not press my company upon you.  But you do not look happy, and as it is said, 'a trouble shared is a trouble lessened'.  If I can not help you in any way, I can at least provide a friendly ear.  Perhaps I presume too much, but I would hate to leave you in such distress."

He draws back a pace, ready to leave if that is what she wishes.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Aug 31, 2005)

Rak looks around trying to see one of his friends.


spot +5


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 31, 2005)

Kale continues to stand about uncomfortably, trying to stay close enough to Sonrik to keep an ear on his conversation.

[sblock]I don't feel the need to do anything about the dagger. If Kale felt he coulda pulled it off, he would have done the same thing himself.[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 31, 2005)

OOC- May as well join the privacy club....
DM & Kale (or whoever chooses to be close)
[sblock]"Home?" Sonrik says to the man, "Where might that be, Sir.....?" , he asks, looking for a name.  He wonders if he is being truthful, or if the man is simply trying to butter him up.  
He is briefly distracted by a beautiful young woman, but his manners quickly snap him back to attention.  "Er, sorry.  As you may well know, kobolds have been a nuisance for some time now in the region.  But as of late, it has been almost like a war, constant raids, and heavy casualties.  But I fear that there is worse behind it.  We have found out that hobgoblins have pushed the kobolds out of the mountains, forcing them to raid goodly settlements."  His voice lowers again, "And in these dark times, I shudder to think what could be behind the hobgoblins moves."

He continues on, "That is why...."







			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> “But your honor…” Another human replies.
> “Enough!” King Promus cuts him off. “Your advice has always been welcomed, Vizier, but if you continue with this foolish suggestion We will have you thrown into the dungeon.” The King says angrily then storms off.



"That's not the King himself, is it?" he asks his companion, "And his vizier, you don't think..." He leaves the conversation open to the old statesman, hoping to glean some information from one more familiar with this game.

OOC-_Sense Evil_ on as much of the room as I can while I'm observing the argument.
[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 1, 2005)

(ooc:
[sblock]What would Sel'Tarien reasonably know about Lady Asta?[/sblock])


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> *Odo*: The happy halfling finds a attractive women gossiping and is able to wiggle his way into their conversation.  The women are displeased at their sore luck to be born of a time when there are no princes to be wooed by.  The king has only four daughters.  However, this is not a sorce of true bitterness in them fore there are several young and handsome (apparently) Guard Captains who are quite available.  The ladies find the halfling charming and "oh so cute."
> Spoiler [sblock]While talking to the women, Odo overhears the following...
> A human says to a very thin elf, “Come now, Chancellor, how could…”
> The elf in long, flowing robes, cuts him off abruptly.  “I am prepared to force the issue.”  He says in a gruff voice and his eyes literally glow red with the words then it fades away.
> ...




[sblock]Odo eyes the elf in long flowing robes over the top of his glass, hoping to potentially catch sight of the elf's lips to see if he can tell what he is saying.  The dagger doesn't surprise him, if he had really wanted to, he was certain he could have snuck a blade in, and he's certain there are most likely others in the crowd who are armed.  Shifting his attention back to the conversation with the women for a moment, he smiles and comments happily on the ladies exceptional choice of dress for the event, and excuses himself after accidentally spilling a touch of wine on the front of his shirt.

_So much tension amongst the races,_ the halfling thinks to himself, this thought covers both the dwarves, gnomes, humans and elves, as he meanders through the crowd towards the Ambassador and the other elf.  Nicking a towel from a waiter, he stops only a few feet from the two elves, muttering absently about the quality of his shirt and the wine that was wasted in spilling it, although really his attention is on the conversation of the two elves.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 1, 2005)

*SEL’TARIEN*: 
Spoiler: [sblock]Sel would know nothing about her except that she his half blooded; human and elf.  Although, he would have already heard that she is the daughter of King Promus’ brother.

However, just as he arrives at the door, Liam walks up to the Lady Asta.  She gets up quickly and they talk very briefly.  She gives him a quick kiss on the cheek and walks toward you and back into the ball room.  She gives you a quick but feeble smile and it looks as if she had been crying.[/sblock]

*SONRIK*: “Eh?” The man mutters, “As a young lad, I grew up in Tenthar.”  Tenthar is a small village down stream from Tev’El Rhoe about 9 miles, Rather near to Shidon.  The man listens carefully to Sonrik’s words and seems genuinely aghast by what he hears.  “This is truly disturbing.  I should think these Hobgoblin movements are not merely a coincidence given the knowledge of the children of Rox’Voroth.  The dread lord did use Hobgoblins when he made war upon Enber.” 

Pointing out the men, the gentleman confirms that they were indeed King Promus and His Royal Vizier, Dean Belhander.
Spoiler: [sblock] Sonrik does not detect any evil in the crowd.[/sblock]

*Kale*: You are successful in overhearing Sonrik’s conversation, posted information is visible to all.  Please do not read his spoiler, however.
Spoiler: [sblock]I wouldn’t doubt that the big man would have tried to sneak his bastard sword and hand axes in if he thought he could get away with it. [/sblock]


*HE’RAK*: Rak notices Sonrik not too far away, with Kale nearby to him.  Opposite them, Odo stands  with several human women.  Jaeden is not too far away from Odo, also talking with a couple of human women.  Closest however, is Krueger, who is draining a tankard of ale and talking and laughing with some fellow dwarves.
Spoiler: [sblock]No spoiler, but they all don’t know that <EVIL GRIN>[/sblock]

*LIAM*: 
Spoiler: [sblock]Lady Asta bites her lip and whispers “Thank-you.” Then leans forward and gives you a quick kiss on the cheek.  She then moves very quickly back to the open doorway and goes back inside, passing by Sel’Tarien who is standing in the doorway looking out over the lawn.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 1, 2005)

ODO: Odo spills some wine on his shirt and excuses himself from the ladies.  He gets a towel from a nearby waiter, walks a short distance and grumbly wipes off his shirt.
Spoiler: [sblock] Listening carefully as he approached the two elves, Odo overhears...

"... I swear I will!"  Curses the elf in the flowing robes.  

The Ambassador replies, much more calmly, "No.  We must not show that kind of aggression or none of them will come to our aid.  We dare not attempt to take on the Dragon Children of the Daemon Lord ourselves.  Thel'Luthia cannot fight that battle."

"They must be made to understand.  If they cannot see it, we must _show _them."  The elf in the flowing robes growls through gritted teeth, putting special emphesis on the word "show". 

"Chancellor Lleiber, we cannot act with threat or force in this."  The ambassador says calmly again.

"And what if they decide against taking action?"  Lleiber replies tartly.  

"We will at the least have the humans with us.  King Promus would not have gathered all here if he did not see this great danger and the peril of not acting."  The ambassador says, patting the other elf on the shoulder then walking away to talk to someone else.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2005)

Liam sighs and shrugs at the departing noble lady.  He nods his greetings to Sel'Tarien across the graden, but says nothing and soon returns to his own thoughts.  

[sblock]Not much you can do when someone doesn't want your help.  Still it bothered him to see anyone so sad and be unable to help.  Feeling useless, he wanders aimlessly in the garden for a moment or two before deciding on a course of action.  Having made sure Lady Asta has had time to effect her escape, he then returns to the party.  In an effort to feel like he is doing something productive he attempts to spot the armed ambassador he noticed earlier and keep an eye on the dwarf.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 1, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Rak notices Sonrik not too far away, with Kale nearby to him. Opposite them, Odo stands with several human women. Jaeden is not too far away from Odo, also talking with a couple of human women. Closest however, is Krueger, who is draining a tankard of ale and talking and laughing with some fellow dwarves




Rak goes over to Sonrik and looks at him trying to capt his attention or waits to he finish to talk with the man from Tenthar, as he heard when he approached them «Sonrik I need a word with you» he says quietly, trying not to interrupt Sonrik's, as far as he can tell, important conversation «You tell me when you got a second...»


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 1, 2005)

"Yes, Rak." Sonrik says, "You'd not believe it, this man is from Tenthar, not far from our own Tev'El Rhoe.  What did you say your name is, sir?" 

He turns again to Rak, and looking back again says,"Excuse me, I'd like to speak to you again, sir.  I feel that the right person should learn what other news we have of the west."  He lingers for a moment to see if the man gives him any advice, and then turns to He'Rak.  He puts his hand on his shoulder as he turns away from the others, saying, "I'm listening."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 1, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Yes, Rak." Sonrik says, "You'd not believe it, this man is from Tenthar, not far from our own Tev'El Rhoe.  What did you say your name is, sir?"
> 
> He turns again to Rak, and looking back again says,"Excuse me, I'd like to speak to you again, sir.  I feel that the right person should learn what other news we have of the west."  He lingers for a moment to see if the man gives him any advice, and then turns to He'Rak.  He puts his hand on his shoulder as he turns away from the others, saying, "I'm listening."





“From home?” “very nice to meet you Mr...” he says giving the man a second to answer his question. He bows to the stranger and follows Sonrik.


As they take some steps away from listeners “I was standing on the balcony just looking around” he starts saying “and i noticed something that was disturbing the royal guard” “they where passing a message man to man and looking worried as the message whent on” "I tried to speak with a young soldier, but i couldn't get any useful information” ... “well now that i think more bout his words... he said something about the gnomes ans seeming a bit ofended of their late arrival”  “I dont think one thing has something to do with the other” “but all soldiers where looking with distrust someone in the ball room” He looks around after guards or other persons that could be listening, afraid to ofend someone with his gossip about the king “the King is very angry also” “I saw him red in the face and talking about his niece being raised by the madman” ... “One thing is sure, something is going on tonight and it's probably politics...”


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 1, 2005)

Unsure how to properly act, Sel'Tarien smiles back, awkwardly, and bows his head a little as Lady Asta walks by. Then he joins Liam. "*It seems you know Lady Asta?*" he asks. "*I think there is something going on... a guard slipped out of the room after another man whispered something to him. Do you have any idea?*"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ODO: Odo spills some wine on his shirt and excuses himself from the ladies.  He gets a towel from a nearby waiter, walks a short distance and grumbly wipes off his shirt.
> Spoiler: [sblock] Listening carefully as he approached the two elves, Odo overhears...
> 
> "... I swear I will!"  Curses the elf in the flowing robes.
> ...




[sblock]
Odo tosses down the towel, frustrated with the small stain on his shirt, grabs another glass of wine from another waiter and gulps half of it down.  _Seems this Lleiber character has some anger management issues.  What is he hoping to force?_

Taking his chances, Odo begins to talk loudly, as if flustered over more than spilled wine, "Never going to get anything done!  These damned folk don't know how to act, only the elves have it right.  They at least know what's at stake."

He walks past the Chancellor, accidentally bumping him, "sorry," he blurts out as he moves to pass, pauses and turns back to Lleiber, "much excused, sir.  I did not mean to jostle you, but these people have me all worked up.  The stakes at hand, and they don't even see it!  Only your people seem to understand it."
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2005)

Liam looks a little distracted as he passes Sel'Tarien.

"Hmm, no. . . I just met her. . ."

Then the second comment registers with him.

"You may be on to something.  I also noticed some strange behavior here this evening.  I was just going in to look in on mine.  Why don't you have a look around some more and see what you can see.  Oh, and it seems not everyone is as unarmed as they are supposed to be.  Keep an eye out."


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2005)

*LIAM and SEL’TARIEN*: Liam reenters the ball room with Sel and they meander through the crowd.
Liam Spoiler: [sblock]It is not hard to spot the dwarven ambassador in the crowd as he is surrounded by several other dwarves.  He is currently talking to a human Royal Guard amid the other dwarves who are pretending to be talking among themselves but you can tell they are trying their best to listen in on the conversation.  In a hushed voice, you tell Sel about the ambassador’s dagger.[/sblock]
Sel’Tarien Spoiler: [sblock]Liam tells you in a very hushed voice that he noticed the dwarven ambassador carrying a dagger.  You also now notice that several of the Royal Guards are moving through the crowd and whispering something to each other as if passing a message on.[/sblock]


*SONRIK and HE’RAK*:  The man from Tenthar introduces himself as Overseer Thadius Rolle and apologizes for not introducing himself earlier.  He happily bows out of the conversation so Rak and Sonrik can speak together.  

To the best of Rak’s knowledge, no one is trying to overhear their conversation.

*ODO*: 







			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Taking his chances, Odo begins to talk loudly, as if flustered over more than spilled wine, "Never going to get anything done!  These damned folk don't know how to act, only the elves have it right.  They at least know what's at stake."



The Halfling moves near the tall elf with the flowing robes.
Spoiler: [sblock] “Do I know you?”  The chancellor asks skeptically at first, then looks around the room.  “Far too much is at stake.  The whole of Enber is in danger.  I know, I was there… I was one of the precious few who survived the Dragon’s assault on beautiful Thel’Lorean. Some of these fools don’t even believe that it is truth!  The outrage!”  The chancellor seems on the precipice of falling into a long winded rant.[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 2, 2005)

*He'Rak & Kale*
[sblock]"Yes, I can see them now.  I wonder what they're passing along?" Sonrik says as he looks around the room at the guards.  "I don't know who the Vizer is, but he suggested something that the King seemed to think was paramount to treason.  Many things are about to take place.  Be on your guard."[/sblock]
Sonrik continues to show off his winning smile, and try to make conversation with yet another dignitary in much the same way he had approached Overseer Rolle.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 2, 2005)

Kale walks over to Sonrik and He'Rak, clapping them both on the shoulder by way of greeting, but in a more subdued manner than he might outside. He whispers to them conspiritorally. "Sounds like you fine gents found yerself some of that court in-tri-guey!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 2, 2005)

A bit lost at the subtle turn of events, Sel'Tarien wishes he had not left his rapier in the inn, but instead given it up to the guard... or would that have been a good idea either?
[sblock]Sel'Tarien subtly tries to position himself in a way that he might overhear some of the whispering of the royal guard. He also tries to keep an eye out for other illicitly-armed guests. (Bluff +8, Hide +4, Listen and Spot +1, whatever may be applicable)[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> *ODO*: The Halfling moves near the tall elf with the flowing robes.
> Spoiler: [sblock] “Do I know you?”  The chancellor asks skeptically at first, then looks around the room.  “Far too much is at stake.  The whole of Enber is in danger.  I know, I was there… I was one of the precious few who survived the Dragon’s assault on beautiful Thel’Lorean. Some of these fools don’t even believe that it is truth!  The outrage!”  The chancellor seems on the precipice of falling into a long winded rant.[/sblock]




[sblock]"Oh yes, Theh'Lorean was truly beautiful, it's a horrible travesty against the elven people.  They should learn better, they should really see what has truly happened.  But what would make them see?"  Odo shakes his head, as if saddened by the fact that they will not realize the true horror of what has happened.  _Hopefully, he'll tell me that,_ he thinks to himself, trying to draw out the rant.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 3, 2005)

[sblock]In an attempt to look inconspicuous while watching the dwarf, Liam snags some food and a glass from a tray bearer and finds a place to plant himself.  He eats and drinks, seemingly absorbed in the catering.  But he keeps an eye out for any trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 3, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Sounds like you fine gents found yerself some of that court in-tri-guey!"





“Seems so Kale” “Have you noticed anything strange?”...”and yes, intrigues seems it to be” “we should get a better view of the ballroom if anything to happened, don't you think?” “I propose to take slow walk up to the balcony again, where we can stay at watch and simulate we are entertaining ourself with each others company”


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 4, 2005)

SEL'TARIEN: Spoiler [sblock]  While keeping your vigil, you accidentally overhear the following conversation...

Two halflings speaking with a human.  The first halfling says, “Tell me about this trade agreement you are working on with on of the out of valley kingdoms.”

“Tis nothing.” He replies.  “Simply a new source from which to generate income.”

The halfling looks around the ballroom.  “How much wealth do you need?”

The human laughs.  “What else is there but to gather wealth?”

“Humans are the wealthiest race in Enber… Stockpiling of wealth appears to be the first step for preparing for an expected war.” Retorts the second.

“I assure you, ambassador, that Enberton is making no such move.”  Then the human says with a wry grin.  “I think you underestimate the greed of we humans.”

Unfortunately, the guards seem to become aware of your presence at those key moments when they might have something of import to say and glare at you until you back away before speaking ever so quietly to each other.[/sblock]

LIAM: Spoiler [sblock] As you watch the dwarven ambassador, you see him cross the room and say something to some of the other dwarves in his contingent.  You move casually over their direction. The ambassador and three other heavily armored dwarves moves toward the doors leading out onto the lawn.  The three dwarves stop in the doorway as if blocking it off as the ambassador continues out onto the lawn.  

At about this time, you notice the Lady Asta make her way up the stairs and go out onto the balcony[/sblock]

KALE: Spoiler [sblock] You notice that there are three dwarves standing across the doorway leading out to the lawn as if blocking it off.[/sblock]

ODO: Spoiler [sblock] The chancellor's eyes seem to gleem for a moment as he answers you.  "Oh, they will see.  One way or another, be it the armies of Rox'Voroth's cursed Dragon bred children or... some other means... they will see."  Looking less than thrilled, he adds, "Ambassador Galiendel is most determined to bring the races of Enberton into an alliance against this threat."  The chancellor looks you over carefully, scruitinizing you from head to toe.  "You are not with Malcom are you?  Who do you represent and do they also feel as you?  Perhaps we should meet and discuss tactics for these talks."[/sblock]

HE'RAK: Spoiler [sblock]Earlier you had noticed a few of the guards following every move the halfling ambassador made... now you recognize one of them looking around almost frantically.  Your eyes scan the area and you realize that the guard has lost Malcom in the crowd... and you can't see him either.[/sblock]

****EDIT****
Forgot Sonrik's Spoiler

SONRIK: Spoiler [sblock] While attempting to mingle again in the crowd, the young paladin soon finds himself face to face with a very lovely young lady.  Her eyes, like an infinately deep pool of crisp, cool water, turn upon you and her full lips part as she says, "You are not one of the guard captains here in Enberton, are you?  Where are you from?  Will you tell me about this place over a dance?"  She holds out her hand and bats her eyelids twice before...[/sblock]


Suddenly a scream echoes throughout the marbled walls of the ball room, silencing everyone in the room.  It came from the balcony.  Several guards rush up the stairs and out to the balcony overlooking the lawn.  As they do, three large and heavily armored dwarves are running out onto the lawn through the huge double doors on the ground floor.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2005)

[sblock]Briefly torn between the scream and the antics of the dwarven ambassador, Liam stands stunned in the ballroom for a moment.  Finally, between the guards and his less than encouraging encounter with the lady earlier, Liam goes running out into the garden to see what is going on.[/sblock]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 5, 2005)

Rak standing half way up to the balcony gets pushed away as the guards rush up the stair, he almost loses his balance but make it to stay upraised. “what the heck! Is happening?”he rushes after the guards wanting one of them to apologize... as he reaches the top of the stair he sees down at the lawn and three armored dwarves rushes trough the door.
_What is this!? _
Rak gains a position at the balcony so he can see most part of the lawn waiting for the Royal Guards to react at the treat, if any....


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 6, 2005)

[sblock]







			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> While attempting to mingle again in the crowd, the young paladin soon finds himself face to face with a very lovely young lady. Her eyes, like an infinitely deep pool of crisp, cool water, turn upon you and her full lips part as she says, "You are not one of the guard captains here in Enberton, are you? Where are you from? Will you tell me about this place over a dance?" She holds out her hand and bats her eyelids twice before...



....before Sonrik takes her hand and gently kisses it.  The few years he has face have left his skin smooth and his lips supple.  He stares into her eyes as he closes in to meet her feather soft hand, closing them briefly as his mouth touches her fingers ever do gently.  "No, my lady." he says with his striking smile, "I have not been graced with that title.  What they _do_ call me is Sonrik."  He leads her over to a clear place to dance.  He keeps his steps simple, as best he can do.  He is patient, and not showy.  "I am an emissary from the far Tuskan river valley.  There are not many people there, but it is a beautiful place.  I thought that the sight of great birds taking flight upon the windswept valley was perhaps the most beautiful thing I had ever seen," he says as they dance, "until just now, when I saw you."  His azure eyes meet hers as they dance, he tosses his head to the side for a moment to brush his thick blonde hair out of his face, and he as her, "And tell me, what is....."[/sblock]



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Suddenly a scream echoes throughout the marbled walls of the ball room, silencing everyone in the room. It came from the balcony. Several guards rush up the stairs and out to the balcony overlooking the lawn. As they do, three large and heavily armored dwarves are running out onto the lawn through the huge double doors on the ground floor.



Sonrik pulls the girl close to him, getting between her and the door.  He looks left and right, not knowing quite what to do.  Over the chaos he yells, "Kale!  Find the others."  He turns to the girl, and whispers, "Stay close." as he tries to push his way up to the front to see what is happening.

DM:[sblock]_Detect Evil_[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 6, 2005)

"*What in Thel'Lorean's name...?*"

Can Sel tell if anyone of their group is up on the balcony? If so, he shouts up to that person to provide quick, short information.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ODO: Spoiler [sblock] The chancellor's eyes seem to gleem for a moment as he answers you.  "Oh, they will see.  One way or another, be it the armies of Rox'Voroth's cursed Dragon bred children or... some other means... they will see."  Looking less than thrilled, he adds, "Ambassador Galiendel is most determined to bring the races of Enberton into an alliance against this threat."  The chancellor looks you over carefully, scruitinizing you from head to toe.  "You are not with Malcom are you?  Who do you represent and do they also feel as you?  Perhaps we should meet and discuss tactics for these talks."[/sblock]




[sblock]Odo listens with a baleful look upon his face, the gall of these people for not believing the horror that awaits them.  When questioned he responds, "Who?  A Malcolm you say?  Can't say I know who you're talking about.  I represent myself, and a small party of like minded individuals who want to see proper action taken rather than the dilly-dallying that these people are up to.  Would you suggest a better time?  This event is truly growing stale."  He says with a look of disdain at some of the surrounding guests.[/sblock]



> Suddenly a scream echoes throughout the marbled walls of the ball room, silencing everyone in the room.  It came from the balcony.  Several guards rush up the stairs and out to the balcony overlooking the lawn.  As they do, three large and heavily armored dwarves are running out onto the lawn through the huge double doors on the ground floor.




"Oh my!" the halfling lets out a yell, as if startled.  "Those dwarves have a mean streak in them, I saw them glaring at some gnomes earlier.  I wonder what they've done this time," he says to the Chancellor, as he begins to walk forwards to get a better look, he pauses.  "Oh, did you have a time and place in mind before this whole place gets swept up in a riot?"


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 7, 2005)

ODO: Spoiler [sblock] The chancellor  practically yells when the commotion starts.  “What devilry is afoot now?”  He quickly turns to face you, practically ignoring everything you’ve said.  His eyes roll back into his head and he begins a very short chant.  His hand glows light purple and he quickly touches you on the shoulder.  The glow transfers to your shoulder for a moment then fades away.  “I’ll find you later, my little friend.”  He says and quickly rushes up the stairs to the balcony.[/sblock]

SEL’TARIEN:  Spoiler [sblock]You look up and see Rak trying to make his way through the people and guards.  You call up to him and he quickly looks back and shouts something but you can’t make it out over the noise in the room.  The only thing you are sure he said is “Asta”.[/sblock]

SONRIK: Spoiler [sblock] When you first say “no” her face drops but she thought you were replying to her query of dancing.  She is soon smiling again and her hand melts into yours as she flows into your dance steps like silk.  The moment the commotion starts, she screams slightly and starts to panic.  She grips your shoulder with both hands as you lead her through the crowd.[/sblock]

((OOC:  These next sblocks are for those going up to the balcony and for those going out to the lawn.  Some of you may choose where (or if) you wish to go and read that single sblock.  Some of you already made that choice, so please read the relevant sblock.  I’ll list what I think you have or haven’t chosen but if I’m wrong, please make a correction note on your next RP and read the appropriate sblock))

Sel’Tarien, Kale, Odo: You may choose one sblock to read appropriate to where you choose to go.

*Up On The Balcony*
_He’Rak_
[sblock]The guards part only slightly as they encircle the Lady Asta and discover that, while it was her scream, it is not her that was in trouble.  She is sobbing in horror and pointing down to the lawn where the body of Grunden, the dwarven ambassador lay half in the right most fountain at the bottom of the stairs that lead down to the lawn.  The water is red from blood.[/sblock]

*Out The Double Doors To The Lawn*
_Sonrik, Liam_
[sblock]Pushing your way though the crowd, you see frantic dwarven warriors rushing over to the right fountain at the bottom of the stairs that lead down to the lawn.  Half in the water of the fountain lay the dwarven ambassador, Grunden, stabbed in the back.  Blood pours into the fountain, filling it but immediately looks darker than dwarven blood should, which is just slightly more red than a humans.  The Ambassador reaches out to grab at one of the dwarven guards and sputters something, but all you can make out is the word “hand” or at least that is what you think you hear, especially as one of the dwarves cries out “HAND” frantically trying to understand what the ambassador was trying to say.[/sblock]



CONGRATULATIONS, YOU ARE NOW IN CHAPTER TWO: THE ASSASSINS OF ENBERTON.

Actually, you’ve been in chapter two since officially arriving in Enberton… but who’s counting.  Btw, I consider a “chapter” equivalent to an “adventure module” roughly for this adventure.  So… thank you for making it this far and I hope things can get very exciting for us in this and the chapters to come.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 7, 2005)

Kale nods a quick reply to Sonrik and immediately begins to seek out the others. When he finds one, he calls them over, and drag them over if they are too occupied to pay attention.

ooc: Spot +2, Listen +6


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 7, 2005)

Rak sees Kale gathering the party group donwstairs. He quickly goes to Kale and then to Sonrik.
"did you see what happend?" "the dwarven ambassador lies dead in the fountain!"

ooc: dont know if its usefull, but i want to have a map of the rooms.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 7, 2005)

Still surprised at the whole mess, Sel'Tarien rushes up to the balcony. As he sees what has happened, he asks himself, audibly "*Why? Who? And HOW? Has anyone seen anything? What weapon was used?*"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 7, 2005)

[sblock]Trying to discretely get closer to the ambassador. . . Liam attempts to determine the whereabouts of the weapon he saw earlier. Was he stabbed with his own weapon, or was he still in possession of it.  It would probably be impossible to tell without searching the corpse, but he'd take a look anyways.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 8, 2005)

KALE: Spoiler [sblock]You see Liam, Sonrik, and Sel'Tarien go out the double doors on the ground floor and you saw He'Rak go up the balcony[/sblock]

SEL'TARIEN: Spoiler [sblock]Amid the cries of general chaos, you hear someone say that the ambassador was killed with a dagger wound in the back.[/sblock]

LIAM: Spoiler [sblock]As Liam approaches the body, he does notice a dagger laying on the ground but it looks as if it fell out of the ambassador's hand.  It has not blood or anything on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 8, 2005)

Odo hurries out onto the lawn, slightly uncomfortable with the chancellor marking him that way, but unable to do anything about it right now.  He gasps, a hand clapping over his mouth at the sight of the dwarf ambassador.  Although his eyes scan the crowd sharply, hoping to catch someone who is ill at ease or has a hand on a hidden weapon.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 9, 2005)

Still struggling as He'Rak approaches, Sonrik shakes his head, "No, I can see nothing."  He turns quickly to the lovely girl that is with him, asking, "This may make a turn for the worse at any second.  Who....who escorted you here?  And...." Sonrik is almost embarrassed to be asking this in the noise of the turmoil, "and what is your name?"  Sonrik continues to try to keep the maiden from being jostled around in the crowd, while still attempting to find out more and rejoin his friends.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 9, 2005)

"GET OUTTA THE WAY!", Kale bellows out into the crowd, pushing aside people if needed to make his way to the double doors.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 12, 2005)

Before there is any further replies, everyone's attention seems to turn back inside the ball room where several of the royal guards begin rushing out of the entrance.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 13, 2005)

Not catching Sonriks attention. He turns around against the noise. Rak wonders what the new problem could be, and walks into the crwod trying to get clear sight to the events taking all the  attention of the crowd.  


Spot +5
Gather information +8


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2005)

Liam turns from the dwarf, distracted by the new arrivals.  He watches the guards and waits to see what they do.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

Odo eyes the royal guards suspiciously, he manuevers through the crowd of onlookers towards their direction.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 16, 2005)

Sel'Tarien tries to join up with the rest of the group, asking if they saw anything. He keeps his eyes out for anything suspicious.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 18, 2005)

It isn't long before curiosity, at the least, draws your attention to the front doors and the royal guard moving through them.  Soon, you hear a muffled shout, then even more shouting.  You run to the front because there is definately something wrong now.  Everyone makes their way through the front doors and on the walk before the hall stands a man, skinny and pale as if he has not eaten in a week, with pale, frazzled hair and wild eyes.  Four guards hold him, trying to wrestle him to the ground but somehow, this wild man in tattered robes is able to resist them.  He cries loudly into the night air.  "The dragon whelps signal His coming!" he yells loudly as a fifth guard draws his sword and brings the pummel down upon his head.  The frazzled man drops to his knees and is finally wrestled to the ground.  He continues, shouding out as before,  "The hand of evil is upon us! Fear the Black Hand, the traitorous arm of the dragon whelps.  He is Returned! We are all doomed!"


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 18, 2005)

Kale stands with hands loose at his sides with a confused expression on his face. Leaning over to Sel'Tarien, he voices his thoughts. "Wait... what is going on here? I'm not... what is he... what about the dead man?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

*DM:*[sblock]_Detect Evil_[/sblock]
Sonrik is whipping around left and right.  _Where are my friends?  Who is this girl?  I answered his question, why does Rak think I'm ignoring him?!?()_  He stares deeply at the man.  He starts pressing closer, wondering if he is a herald of evil, or a crazed, but innocent sage of doom.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 19, 2005)

Sonrik[sblock]You detect no evil at all from the crazed man, in fact, you can almost sense a strong presence of a higher power in him[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

Sonrik moves closer and closer to the crazed man, in hopes to make sense of his words.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 19, 2005)

[sblock]"*He* is returned?" Is it someone we know? 
Is the Black Hand a known symbolism?[/sblock]

"*Returned? Who could be returned?*" Sel'Tarien asks puzzled. "*Who is this man?*" He continues to look for his companions, and joins them if he sees them (I assume I should get to Sonrik, at least). He hopes they can make some sense out of this.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

"I don't know," Sonrik says to Sel, "but I sense increadible power about him.  Not evil."


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 19, 2005)

Being in the crowd Rak almost wrestles his way to the source of the noise.



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> "The dragon whelps signal His coming!" he yells loudly as a fifth guard draws his sword and brings the pummel down upon his head.  The frazzled man drops to his knees and is finally wrestled to the ground.  He continues, shouding out as before,  "The hand of evil is upon us! Fear the Black Hand, the traitorous arm of the dragon whelps.  He is Returned! We are all doomed!"




“Who are you old man?” “who told you that the dragon is on is way!?” Rak tries to hold on of he guards “leave the old man in peace” “ his mind isn't more then disturbed!” he glances for a second at the old man “I'm sure he's not even armed” Rak tries to convince the soldier of most rank holding the man down to let the man speak out.

Diplomacy +6


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 20, 2005)

((OOC: Everyone in the party is now somewhere near the crazed man so finding the rest of your party isn't difficult))

Sel'Tarien Spoiler: [sblock]*He *might be   
Your character has never heard of anything like "the black hand" before.[/sblock]

*All*
With the questions, the man swivles his gaunt face up to look at those gathering around him.  "He is returned..." The man cries out at Sel'Tarien's words, then his head turns and his eyes strain to look south as he mutters, "the destroyer... the destroyer"  

With He'Rak's words, the guards let the man stand, but do not take their hands off of him.  "Beware the Black Hand!"  The doomsayer cries, his voice echoing even here in the open space in front of the King's Palace.  The guards struggle to hold the man back as he tries to move forward toward He'Rak and Sel'Tarien.  (The same two that spoke to him)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 20, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "He is returned..." The man cries out at Sel'Tarien's words, then his head turns and his eyes strain to look south as he mutters, "the destroyer... the destroyer"
> 
> With He'Rak's words, the guards let the man stand, but do not take their hands off of him.  "Beware the Black Hand!"




Rak looks at Sel'Tarien his old friend “Do you know who he speaks of?”... he places a hand on the mans shoulder, and calmly speaks to him looking into his eyes “first of all, what is your name old man” ... “who has returned? Who or what is the black hand” “speak out old man... because i do not know anything of the shadows that i see in your eyes” 

Gather Information +8


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 20, 2005)

"*I do not know...*" Sel'Tarien answers Rak's question, hoping that the man answers the questions his friend asked. "*The destroyer?*" He tries to follow the man's eyes, seeing what he tries to look at.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 21, 2005)

Sel'Tarien Spoiler: [sblock]You look to the south where the crazed man looks when he mutters the words "destroyer".  At first you look out over the city as it tapers away to the great lake Enber and nothing stands out to you but the moon light reflecting off of the water.  But in the midst of the reflected light is a dark blotch and looking at it, you realize that it is the dark tower that stands alone atop the small island just south of Enberton... the Tower of Rox'Voroth.[/sblock]

*ALL*
The doomsayer, with wild eyes, pleads with He'Rak.  "I am Anders, Priest of Vomadar.  You must believe me!"


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

Kale stands with arms crossed behind the first row of people crowding the old man. _I still have no idea what this old fool is talking about,_ he thinks. Turning away slightly, he starts looking about the area. _Maybe this is a trap, like we used to do while hunting rabbits in the foothills. One to distract while the others go for the kill..._

ooc: Spot +2, Sense Motive +2


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 21, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sel'Tarien Spoiler: [sblock]You look to the south where the crazed man looks when he mutters the words "destroyer".  At first you look out over the city as it tapers away to the great lake Enber and nothing stands out to you but the moon light reflecting off of the water.  But in the midst of the reflected light is a dark blotch and looking at it, you realize that it is the dark tower that stands alone atop the small island just south of Enberton... the Tower of Rox'Voroth.[/sblock]
> 
> *ALL*
> The doomsayer, with wild eyes, pleads with He'Rak.  "I am Anders, Priest of Vomadar.  You must believe me!"



"*Impossible... you can't mean Ro... no... please tell that... the heroes...*" Sel'Tarien is unable to form a full sentence, hoping that he is wrong, that the priest does not mean THAT. Kendrian and Tandra'Var are dead, but their deeds should live on - they have to.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 21, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The doomsayer, with wild eyes, pleads with He'Rak.  "I am Anders, Priest of Vomadar.  You must believe me!"




“I-I-I d-do” with his mouth not responding to his wishes of word, he manages to pull himself together.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "*Impossible... you can't mean Ro... no... please tell that... the heroes...*”




As Sel'tarien almost speaks the name... Rak turns to him, and looking over Sel'Tarine's shoulder, to the south. He understands or think to understand why Sel'Tarienhas loosen his skin color, and some few pearls of sweat is to bee seen on his forehead.

“Anders respond my questions”... “who has returned? Who or what is the black hand” “and how do you know this for a fact” “are we in danger here we stand?...*so many questions to ask. I better ask him some few at a time, he still may be, just a old crazy man, having fun with spreading panic.  *
“Have you any proof of your words?” ”im not mistrusting your word” “but if this is true, the king himself may need some proof to convince the court to take actions” He takes Anders by his shoulders “please tell us fast” “we may use all the time we can get”...


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 22, 2005)

As Rak speaks the words, "Who or what is the black hand?" the crazed doomsayer goes wide eyed and tries to move forward toward him, held back, barely, by the guards.  

""Traitors among us! Dark servants of the Arch-Fiend!"  Anders cries loudly, causing a gasp from those around.  "The destroyer..." He mutters under them and looks south again.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2005)

Odo takes a moment to let the confusion and upheavel around him continue, getting a grasp of it, he slips away from the doomsayer, returning to the body and tries to get a closer look or feel if possible.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sonrik is utterly confused. (OOC-is the girl still with him?)  He scnas the room still looking for the presence of evil.  He stands by Rak, and looks at Kale, giving him a knowing nod that this man speaks the truth.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 23, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ""Traitors among us! Dark servants of the Arch-Fiend!"  Anders cries loudly, causing a gasp from those around.  "The destroyer..." He mutters under them and looks south again.




"Andreas you are using big words in the house of the King" "If there are spies and you know about them you should report it to a official"

Rak turn to his friends "what shall we do?" he looks at one of the guards holding Andreas "let him go" "he is harmless" Rak straighten his back "Sonrik what do you think of this? "where is the official by the way..." he looks around.

He looks back at Sonrik "Sonrik we must say to the king this matter! The unnameable may be on his way!" He glances at Sel'Tarien "can your eyes see further friend?" and point south. "Do you see anything especial?"

ooc: spot +5

ooc: GM [sblock] Please say if you think im posting to many times a week. I have the feeling i do, and will of curse slow down, if you think its necessary.
Trying in this post to interact with Sonrik and Sel'Tarien. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 29, 2005)

He'Rak: Spoiler [sblock]OOC:  No, you post just fine, my friend.  Keep it up.  I wish a couple others posted like you [/sblock]

With all the commotion, Odo moves back to the fallen ambassador and sees several very upset dwarves swarming around the body.  It becomes apparent very quickly that they have no intention of letting the halfling near the corpse.  It also becomes very apparant that the general dislike dwarves have for halflings definately holds sway over these dwarves as they glare suspiciously at Odo.

Sonrik look feels the hands of the girl wrapped tightly around his arm at the bicept and is able to move closer, guiding the girl along with him.  When he comes to Rak, he finds the man as he gets the guards to release the doomsayer.  The crazed man clings to Rak and cries out, Echoing over everyone there, "This is the final warning! The dragon whelps mark his coming! Beware the Black Hand, the..." And suddenly there is an arrow in his head and a splatter of blood. The guards all recoil in horror from holding the man down and many of the ladies present scream.

((OOC: To the south, anyone who looks, sees only the lake beyond the buildings of Enberton... but then, in the reflected light of the moon upon the waters, the dark tower of Rox'Voroth cuts into the air as nothing more than shadow))


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 29, 2005)

"Rak, take cover!" Sonrik shouts.  His eyes follow a trail back in the direction of the arrow feathers.  He pushes the girl back behind him, and again, concentrates on scanning the area with his eyes, intent on finding the assassin.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

Kale stands firm as the arrow slams into the old man, then moves his considerable frame in front of Rak to block further arrows with his own body if need be. "Sonrik! Where did that arrow come from? The roof? The water?"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 29, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Rak, take cover!" Sonrik shouts.  His eyes follow a trail back in the direction of the arrow feathers.  He pushes the girl back behind him, and again, concentrates on scanning the area with his eyes, intent on finding the assassin.






			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Kale stands firm as the arrow slams into the old man, then moves his considerable frame in front of Rak to block further arrows with his own body if need be. "Sonrik! Where did that arrow come from? The roof? The water?"




Rak don't say anything and tries to make sense from where the arrow came from.

Spot +5


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 29, 2005)

Sel'Tarien looks around, not only to find the assassin, but also to see if there is something he could conceivably use as a weapon in an emergency. To the guards and his friends, he calls out "*Assassins in the rooms! Did you see the shooter?*" If he doesn't find a suitable object for fighting, he asks, whispering, if he can get a spare weapon for fighting against the assassins.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 30, 2005)

Sonrik's eyes search in the direction the arrow came from and catches the briefest of glimpses of a robed figure.  "THE ROOF!"  He calls out, pointing to the figure as it darts across the rooftop toward the back of the grand ballroom.

Sel'Tarien looks around and notices the weapons check area where dozens of different weapons were checked at the begining of the ball.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2005)

Odo mutters, "chaos, utter chaos.  Not a civilized soul among them."  He looks at the dwarves, "that includes you all as well, clamoring over the dead like a pile of gold."

The halfling chuckles, and looks around for anyone who seems to have a less than surprised look on their face in the current circumstances.  Anyone who seems particularly panicked, he'll avoid.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 30, 2005)

"Sel!" cries Sonrik, pointing to the back of the room, "Head him off!" he shouts, knowing that he cannot match the Elf's speed.  He rushes over to the fallen sage, hoping that his magics will help him hang on a little longer.

(OOC-_Lay on Hands_ for 1 point to stabilize)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Sep 30, 2005)

Displace!

He's on the roof! Can any see a way up to the roof?

"Sel'Tarien follow him from the backside side! I watch from this side!"

He then takes some steps forward turns around and tries to see the shooter fom the front side of the building.



Sppot +5
Vendetta: Map please


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 30, 2005)

Sel'Tarien, afraid that the time might not suffice to get a weapon, starts to run, hoping to catch the assassin as his friends suggested. "*See if the guards allow you to get weapons. We may need them.*"


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 30, 2005)

Kale rushes to the closest wall and attempts to climb, if it seems possible. "Come back here, ya damned assassin!" he bellows.

ooc: Climb +5


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 1, 2005)

Kale attempts to climb the slick marbled walls, it is slow going but he gets about half way up when he hears a gasp from the dozens of people below...

Rak backs up to try to get a better angle of his view of the roof.  His eyes scan frantically as he looks for the shadowed image of the assassin.  It becomes very clear the assassin found another way down, mostly likely off the back of the building.  Then he hears a gaspp from the dozens of people just ahead of him...

In front of the hall, Sonrik calls upon his gift and attempts to heal the doomsayer.  He reaches out his hand and... *WHAM*!

Those standing around in front of the great ballroom watch as the noble paladin reaches out to touch the doomsayer when suddenly he lifts off of the ground and rockets backwards 15 feet to the side of the hall as if hit by the club of a giant.  The paladin hits the side of the wall and crumbles to the ground.  He wakes up about four seconds later.

After an enjoyable  chuckle to himself, Odo looks around and sees several VERY angry dwarves stalking toward him, Krueger included... they obviously didn't appreciate the comment about the pile of gold.  But at that moment, there is a thud, very faint, from the lawn.  Odo, looking for _anything _that might divert the situation at this point, looks to see that a man in dark robes just landed on the lawn as if he jumped from the roof...

Sel'Tarien takes the quickest way to the back of the grand ballroom and cuts straight through it.  as he sprints across the marble floor, he sees on the other side of the large double doors and four very angry looking dwarves are stalking toward him.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 4, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Rak backs up to try to get a better angle of his view of the roof.  His eyes scan frantically as he looks for the shadowed image of the assassin.  It becomes very clear the assassin found another way down, mostly likely off the back of the building.  Then he hears a gasps from the dozens of people just ahead of him...



Rack turns around to see the empty roof and some seconds later the gasp. He starts running towards the ballroom, with the intention of catching up with the sniper. 

*WHAM!* 



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> the doomsayer suddenly  lifts off of the ground and rockets backwards 15 feet to the side of the hall as if hit by the club of a giant. The paladin hits the side of the wall and crumbles to the ground.




Stunned by a second Rak couldn't think or act he had never seen something like this * what did that sniper do to him?!* He gather himself together and cast detect magic. 



Spells per day 5 lvl 0 6 lvl 0 / 5 lvl 1 

Divination: Detect Magic: 
Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft. 
-*-
Knowledge (arcana) + 3


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 4, 2005)

Too afraid to even move, in fear of haven broken, well......everything, Sonrik manages halfway sit up on an elbow, and check his vital functions with the other hand.  He puts a hand to a forehead, and looks around, quite out of sorts, asking ,"Wh...what happened?"


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 4, 2005)

Kale lets himself slide down the wall with a curse, retreating back to his friends.

"What in the hells happened to you, boy? Get up!"


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sonrik does not get up.  He says to the giant, "Hey, I asked you first.  I approached the sage to heal him, and....  Wait.  How did I get over here?"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 4, 2005)

Odo figuring things out in his head points at the cloaked man and yells, "Assassin!"  In many ways he's hoping that he's right, and that he at least creates enough of a distraction to keep the dwarves from beating him within an inch of his life for his comment, although justified, dwarves usually didn't appreciate such comments about their dead kin.

He'll dodge through the crowd towards the cloaked figure, his eyes darting about for a possible weapon close at hand.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 5, 2005)

He'Rak Spoiler: [sblock]You detect magic coming from within the doomsayer and it is vile and the utmost of evil, spreading through his body from the point where the arrow entered his body[/sblock]

((OOC: Listen checks, everyone but Odo.  Go ahead and roll them yourself and post the results))

While in a great deal of pain, Sonrik suffered no actual damage save for those of a few bruises.  The crowd of people out front gather around the young paladin to see if he is alright.  The girl who had been following him rushes up to his side and begs him to be ok.

Meanwhile, on the other side of the hall, Odo shouts out "Assassin."  The dwarves look and see the cloaked man begin sprinting away across the lawn toward the far wall some 100 yards away.  With a roar of both pain and vengeance, the dwarves give chase.  

Odo notices the dagger dropped by the dead ambassador.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2005)

Odo smiles now that the dwarves have given chase, they'll do a better job of it than he could.  He picks up the ambassador's dagger and inspects it for a moment, although inconspicuously.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 5, 2005)

Kale reaches out with a thick arm to help Sonrik up.

ooc: Listen is a 25. Well that was unexpected! Invisible has been dumping some baaadd rolls on me lately.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 5, 2005)

ooc: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=161547

Lousy 7 roll +5 =12


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 5, 2005)

Sonrik rolls to his side to find the beautiful young girl kneeling beside him.  He gazes into her eyes, and it seems like the chaos of the rest of the room just disappears.  His pace quickens, his stomach flutters, and as he reaches out to gently touch her porcelain face, he says, "I've wanted to tell you since I met you that....OOOF!!" 


A giant hairy arm has somehow found it's way around Sonrik's waist, hoisting him onto his feet.  He finds himself staring at the barrel chest of the tribal giant once more.  "Er, um...thank you....friend Kale!" Sonrik says with feigned appreciation, and a bit of annoyance unsuccessfully masked.  He looks around, a bit embarrassed, looking down at the girl, extending his hand to help her up.  When suddenly, he hears.......

OOC: Listen is a 19.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 5, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Er, um...thank you....friend Kale!"




Kale nods silently in reply, oblivious to any meaning beyond the words. "Now where is that blasted killer? I couldn't get up to the roof quickly enough."


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 5, 2005)

Kale and Sonrik Spoiler: [sblock]You hear the cry of "Assassin." coming through the ballroom from the back lawn.  The cry is then followed by several deep bellows.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 5, 2005)

Kale meets Sonrik's eyes and turn to run toward the cry through the ballroom.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 5, 2005)

Listen Check Ball (1d20+1=17)
Sel'Tarien continues his rush towards the possible location of the assassin.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 6, 2005)

Looking back at the girl for the briefest of seconds, Sonrik rolls his eyes at the call.  Quickly he says in desperation, "Look for me again!" before he turns, and dashes off after Kale towards the yard.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 6, 2005)

Sel'Tarien, with his head start, catches sight of a cloaked figure leaping over the fense at the far side of the lawn.  Four dwarves are giving chase.  At that moment, Kale and Sonrik come bursting forth from the large double-doors of the ballroom.  Kale, with his long strides starts to outdistance the young paladin.  However, the assassin has about an 80 yard head start as the three of you begin sprinting across the yard, quickly catching the dwarves and passing them by, their short, stubby legs unable to keep pace.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 13, 2005)

Following from behind, Odo, now armed with the ambassador's dagger, catches up to Gemble and Krueger.  The trio runs behind the rest, unable to gain any ground but not falling behind too much.  They actually wonder why the group ahead of them seems to be slowing down...

Kale, out in front of the rest of the group by a good distance rushes as he sees the assassin turn down an alley.  The group races after and Kale gains on the assassin, just a few yards behind him now when suddenly and arrow pierces into his side as another dagger hits him on the opposide side.  Sonrik and the rest of the group sees an archer on top of the roof ahead of them fire down on Kale as another rogue jumps up from behind a crate and throws a dagger at the hulking human.  Just as soon as the arrow and dagger get the big man, another dagger zipps past the face of Sonrik.  He turns to see yet another rogue to his right.  Luck had been with the paladin as the dagger bounces off of the building wall near him harmlessly.

In that same instant, the assassin suddenly disappears into the side of the building. ((NOTE: The location of the assassin on the map is not where he is, but where he was when he apparently went through some kind of trap door on the side of the building.))


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 15, 2005)

Rak stopsand looks up as the arrow strikes Kale, he sees the archer *NO MORE TROUBLE!* as a reaction of his thoughts his eyes glows and from his hands two magic arrows appears. 


Spells per day  5 lvl 0 / 4 lvl 1 5 lvl 1 

Magic Missile: 2d4+2 damage.

SPELL FOCUS  EVOCATION: Add +1 to the Difficulty Class


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 15, 2005)

While the arrow and dagger strike true, they barely slow the barbarian down. He spins around to find a man against the wall and rushes to his position, murder in his eyes. "Come here, ye bastard! I'll rip yer arms from their sockets!"

ooc: Move to Rogue 1, activating Rage. Attack unarmed. New Strength and Constitution are 20, for a +5 bonus. Unarmed attack is +8, 1d3+5 nonlethal, Crit 20/x2. Temporary hit point total is 49 minus damage taken.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 15, 2005)

((Confirm: Rak is 3rd level?  So the damage should be 2d4+2, correct?))


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 15, 2005)

Sel'Tarien rushes to where the assassin was last standing, hoping to find out where he vanished, avoiding the henchmen.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 16, 2005)

wrong tread


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 16, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((Confirm: Rak is 3rd level?  So the damage should be 2d4+2, correct?))




Ooc: Yes, Rak is 3lvl. About the damage im really not sure.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 16, 2005)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> Ooc: Yes, Rak is 3lvl. About the damage im really not sure.



At 3rd he should get two missiles that do 1d4+1 each,  so 2d4+2 or 2(1d4+1) I believe is correct


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 17, 2005)

"Oh no you don't!" shouts Sonrik, as he makes a running leap overthe crate in an attempt to tackle the man.  Hopefully, he doesn't have a dagger in his _other_ hand.

(OOC- Charge to a Grapple.  Attempt to disarm/pin weapon.)


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 19, 2005)

((OOC: Sorry, I guess I should have stated that the rogues on the ground had short swords in their hands when they threw the daggers))

Everything goes red to the hulking man as he rushes up to the first rogue.  The rogue has a short sword drawn and braces herself for the big man who steps in to swat her.  As he raises his massive fist, she lashes out with her sword and catches the big man with a slash from naval to hip.  His fist comes down simultaneously, crashing into the side of her face.  Blood splatters the wall behind her from the impact.  She shakes her head and lunges forward with the blade, but this time the big man is ready and easily sidesteps the cut.

Sonrik leaps forward at the rogue who threw a dagger at him.  The rogue slashes at the paladin as he does so and sidesteps behind the crates that are in front of him.  The paladin crashes into the crates, missing the rogue as the rogue’s sword catches only air as well.  As the paladin recovers, the rogue slashes again with the sword, this time catching him in the shoulder, drawing a trickle of blood.

Sel’Tarien rushes across the open are to where he caught the last glimpse of the assassin.  He sees a gap in the slatted wood panels and plays at it for a moment until a lever flops out from the wall…

Meanwhile, Jaeden and Krueger rush forward to get a better view of the action but can’t get there yet.  Gemble trots forward a bit and hides behind Liam, who, along with Odo, are assessing the situation.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC
Round 1​
*Kale:* Attacks Rogue 1 rolling 14 (1d20) +8(bonuses) = 22 HIT!  Doing 2 (1d3) +5 (Str) = 7 points of damage.
Attacked by Rogue 1 for a total of 18 as an attack of opportunity provoked by attacking unarmed.  *HIT for 5 points of damage.*
Attacked by Rogue 1 (normal attack) for a total roll of 11, MISS.

*Odo:* Holding action  

*Sonrik:* Attacks Rogue 2 with a grapple,  rolling 4 (1d20) +5 (Bonuses) +2 (charge) = 11 MISS! 
Rogue 2 Attack of opportunity Rolls a total of 8 and MISSED
Rogue 2 Attacks with short sword with a total of 15 and *HIT for 3 points damage.*  ((I assumed Sonrik does not have his shield at this point, right?))

*Sel’Tarien:*  Moves (double move) and looks for secret door and is successful.

*He’Rak:*  Attacks Rogue 3 with magic missiles and HITS doing 5 (2d4) +2 = 7 points of damage

*Liam:* Holding action


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sonrik regains his stance, and makes yet another attempt to wrestle the weapon away from his would be assailant.  "Surrender!" he shouts.

(OOC-Grapple.  *Quick question...were we allowed in with daggers, oe NO weapons at all?)


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 19, 2005)

Kale barely feels the blow that might well have caused a lesser man to fall. The sight of the rogue's blood triggers a wide grin on his face as he once again raises his fists to pummel her into the cobblestones.

ooc: Unarmed attack is +8, 1d3+5 nonlethal, Crit 20/x2.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2005)

Sel'Tarien tries to open the secret door, and find a way to keep it open for his companions to find. He also looks for a make-shift weapon, maybe a loose wood panel, or something similar.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 19, 2005)

Amazed by the power flowing trough his body Rak give him self up to the feel of pleasure and again arrows apears in his hands attacking the Roug on the roof.


Spells per day  5 lvl 0 / 3 lvl 1 4 lvl 1 

Magic Missile: 2d4+2 damage.

SPELL FOCUS  EVOCATION: Add +1 to the Difficulty Class


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 20, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC-Grapple.  *Quick question...were we allowed in with daggers, oe NO weapons at all?)



((OOC:  Did Sonrik try to sneak a dagger in?  If he did, he'd have one with him, if he didn't try, the... you know 

I'm going to wait until tomorrow to post and give Liam and Odo a chance to post... but wait... did hafrogman have to back out of the game?  I thought I remembered a post like that suddenly.))


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

Odo moves forward up to Liam, keeping back to the wall, he scours his memory for any knowledge of a thieves guild operating here, as well as what might make them identifiable.  While his mind is busy, he keeps his eyes busy scanning the shadows for any attackers.









*OOC:*


Knowledge (local) +7, Spot +7
hafrogman has left ENWorld from what I can recall.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 21, 2005)

With bloodlust in his eyes, the hulking barbarian raises his fist and with a mighty roar, swings like a blacksmith pounding out a sheet of metal.  The rogue leaps back out of the way and swings her sword at the man feebly, neither one of them connecting with the other.

Odo moves up along side Gemble and tries to sneak a peek at the rogues, looking for an emblem of some kind that might identify them with one of the dozens of thieves guilds in the area.  However, if location means anything, these rogues could be from the Urban League, The Shady Street Thugs, or the Back Alley Boys.

Sonrik leaps at his foe once again.  This time the paladin lands square atop the rogue and slams him to the ground.  But the rogue is wiry  and manages to squirm his way out of the paladin’s grasp.

Meanwhile, Sel’Tarien pulls on the lever and a panel of the wall slides open.  The elf grabs a nearby crate and drags it over into the doorway to hold the secret door ajar.  Then, he rips a plank off of the crate for a makeshift weapon and steps into the room.  Inside it is dark and there is no light at all.  As great as elven vision is, the trickle of moonlight from the open door behind him affords him but a few feet of vision.  The best that he can tell, a sort of hallway lies before him made of high stacked crates to his right and the building wall on his left.

He’Rak again unleashes a volley of the inerrant missiles.  The arcane bolts of raw magic splash against the rogue, knocking him over as he was taking aim with his heavy crossbow at the massive barbarian.

Jaeden quickly rushes over to peer into the room behind Sel’Tarien while Krueger roars a dwarven battle cry… something about a beard and a hammer… and he crashes headlong into the rogue that just escaped from Sonrik’s grip.  The Rogue hits the wall behind him and staggers forward looking rather dazed… and drops his short sword.







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC
Round 2​
*Kale:* Attacks Rogue 1 rolling 2 (1d20) +8(bonuses) = 10 MISS
Attacked by Rogue 1 for a total of 13 as an attack of opportunity provoked by attacking unarmed.  MISSED
Attacked by Rogue 1 (normal attack) for a total roll of 11, MISSED.  ((I guess she’s pretty scared of Kale))

*Odo:* Holding action  

*Sonrik:* Attacks Rogue 2 with a grapple,  rolling 13 (1d20) +5 (Bonuses) = 18 HIT!  Strength vs Strength roll  9 (1d20) +2 (STR) = 11 vs the rogues total of 8.  
Rogue 2 takes 3 (1d3) +2 (STR) = 5 squeeze damage
Rogue 2 attempts to escape with a total STR vs STR roll of 12 vs Sonrik’s 8 (1d20) +2 (STR) = 10 and escapes.

*Sel’Tarien:*  Wedges secret door open.  Finds a makeshift club (1d6-1 +STR damage, splinters into uselessness on a critical failure)

*He’Rak:*  Attacks Rogue 3 with magic missiles and HITS doing 7 (2d4) +2 = 9 points of damage, dropping the rogue

*Liam:* huh?  Who’s that?  Never heard of him
/snicker


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 22, 2005)

Kale continues his pummelling assault on the sword-weilding would-be assassin, letting out a short cry of victory as his target seems to lose some of her will to fight. "You will fall by my hand, lurker-in-darkness!"

ooc: Same attack.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 23, 2005)

Almost dazed of the flow two arrows apears in his hands and fires at the rogue on the roof.


Spells per day  5 lvl 0 / 2 lvl 1 3 lvl 1 

Magic Missile: 2d4+2 damage.

SPELL FOCUS  EVOCATION: Add +1 to the Difficulty Class


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 26, 2005)

"*Light needed here! Quick!*" Sel'Tarien shouts out to his companions, and anyone else who might have rushed along to help. _Rushed_, he thinks, as he remembers the night after the group encountered the first kobolds. Everybody had rushed away, and he had chastised the rest of the group for it. Didn't he make a similar mistake right now? He definitely would if he entered the darkness now.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 1, 2005)

As the hulking man pronounces the fate of the rogue before him, so that fate comes to pass as Kale’s fist lands heavily in the woman’s face, dropping her to the ground in a heap.

As the elf calls out for light, the bard shrugs.  “I left my gear at the inn.”  He says.  But from across the way, Gemble begins trotting over, apparently with some light of some kind.  However, his stubby legs keep him from getting all the way two Sel’Tarien and Jaeden.

Rak again performs the arcane gestures that produces the dangerous, inerrant missiles that splatter again against the archer’s chest.  Unlike the previous two blasts, the rogue falls over, unmoving.

Krueger takes a step to the side and cleaves with all his might at the rogue that just escaped the grasp of the paladin.  The blade bites deeply into his chest, blood pouring out of the gash.  The rogue drops to his knees in utter agony and begs for mercy.








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC
Round xx​
*Kale:* Attacks Rogue 1 rolling 16 (1d20) +8(bonuses) = 24 HIT!  Doing 2 (1d3) +5 (Str) = 7 points of damage.  Rogue 1 falls unconscious.

*Odo:* Holding action  

*Sonrik:* Holding action

*Sel’Tarien:*  Holding, waiting for light?

*He’Rak:*  Attacks Rogue 3 with magic missiles and HITS doing 6 (2d4) +2 = 8 points of damage, felling Rogue 3

*Liam:* Holding action


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 1, 2005)

"Good one, Krueger!" Sonrik yells, as he leaps over the rogue, and dashes back towards the alley he saw the assasin disapear to.

(OOC- Sonrik runs to O2)


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 1, 2005)

Turning about to face the other opponents with murder in his gaze, Kale finds that his reach is empty. He runs toward the last place he saw the assassin, breathing in huge gulps of air and shaking with anger, his muscles standing out in large cords.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 1, 2005)

"*It seems Gemble has light.*" He prepares to pick up whatever light Gemble has, so they can follow the assassin. Sel'Tarien hopes they won't be too late.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 2, 2005)

Seeing the rouge falling. Rak moves swiftly to Sel'Tarien looking at him and smiling widely over his face"after you..."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 2, 2005)

Odo hurries behind the others, keeping his eyes and mind searching for anything out of the ordinary.  He moves up next to Gemble, trying to keep up the pace.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2005)

the group runs over to the place Sel'Tarien followed where Gemble casts a light spell on a copper coin.  The coin glows like a torch as Gemble lifts it over his head and the group follows the assassin into the room.  The building seems to be a large warehouse with large shelves stacked with crates and barrels.  Everywhere you look, there are hiding places.  Along the north wall is what seems to be an office.  Along the west, two rows of shelves like a library.  near the south wall there is a door leading out to the west.  Along the southern wall is a large double doors with large barrels stacked up on either side of it.  The east wall south of where you enter is a very long work table where  nails, hammers, wrenches, chisles and dozens of other odds and ends one would find in the use of what would appear to be a carpenter.  However, the rest of the room does not look like a carpenter's workshop.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

"Ummm... it's going to be hard to find someone in here, and I'm sure they'll be more than able to find one of us if we wander off alone.  Best to stay with you guys then, I mean, I'm sure you guys could handle yourself fine on your own, but I'll stick by you guys just to be sure."  Odo smiles reassuringly, as if the small guy would surely ensure your safety.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 8, 2005)

The halfling's words barely register in Kale's ears as he rushes into the room, using his bulk to toss aside barrels and tables in his frenzied search for the killer.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

"Or, we just let him loose," Odo quips at the barbarian's frenzied search, "there goes any chance of subtlety."


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 8, 2005)

"*I... guess that's one way to search. Someone stay with Kale. The rest, teams of two or three, and spread out.*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 8, 2005)

*He'Rak half-elf/sorcerer*



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "*I... guess that's one way to search. Someone stay with Kale. The rest, teams of two or three, and spread out.*"




"I stay with kale" says Rak when he passes Sel'tarien tryin to catch up with the barbarian


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2005)

As the groups split up and search for the assassin's trail, no sign  of his passing can be seen by anyone.  But before a thorough search can be made, Sel'Tarien hears the unconsious thugs awaking outside.  Krueger shouts something about them not getting away from him and rushes out of the closest door, axe waving around before him.

"He definately came in here."  Jaeden says in a thoughtful voice as he tries to figure out what might have happened to the assassin... or trying to make himself believe he actually saw the assassin come in here as opposed to just thinking he saw it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sonrik tries to clear his mind of the noise of the search, and he stands outside and scans the rooftops, looking for something...anything.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 10, 2005)

"*The thugs outside awake. Sonrik, think you can help Krueger? Maybe they know.*" Sel'Tarien says as the dwarf rushes out. He doesn't want anybody of the group to stay alone, as easy targets.



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> "He definately came in here."



"*Indeed he did. Must be through another exit.*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 10, 2005)

As Rak get 5ft behind the tall barbarian. «Kale» he whispers «stay still and dont breath» He close his eyes for a moment trying to listen for anything that not is his companions. Once done that successfully or not he concentrates again trying to detect any magic.


Concentration +6
Listen + 5

Div
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Spells per day 4 lvl 0 5 lvl 0 / 2 lvl 1 3 lvl 1


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2005)

Kale stops his thrashing about, cowed somewhat by the slim user-of-magic. He stands very still, doing his best to calm his breathing.

ooc: That will end the Rage.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2005)

outside, Sonrik quickly looks around the roofs for something, anything, but sees nothing that draws his attention.  The dwarf runs over to the first to awake, who is calling out for help... his calls are silenced immediately upon seeing the burly dwarf racing toward him.  His companions are shaking their heads, trying to clear the fog and figure out what happened.

Inside, Rak hears nothing.  He casts the "detect Magic" spell and looks around the room and gets no sense of magical essense in the area.

"Let's look for other secret doors."  Jaeden says to Sel'Tarien, reasoning that with the one he came in by, there could also be one he exited by.  A minute later, along the north wall, Sel'Tarien confirms that line of thinking when he push on a wooden slat, opening a door to the alley beyond the wall.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2005)

**bump**


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 18, 2005)

Sel'Tarien looks around quickly to see if the assassin is visible anywhere.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2005)

Sel does not see the assassin when he looks around.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 23, 2005)

looking around a bit more, it appears the assassin did in fact give you the slip somehow... those thugs provided just enough distraction so that he could slip through your fingers...


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 23, 2005)

"*By all...! He got away!*" Sel'Tarien visibly slumps, suddenly feeling all alone.

(Not just him, I might add...  )


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 23, 2005)

Kale lets out a loud howl of defeat. "Curses on his kin! See what happens when evil fights from the shadows instead of standing up and fighting like men?!?" He kicks the wall with a booted foot, gasping in pain and clutching his toes. "Damn it! Let's get back to the palace!"


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 23, 2005)

"Where are the formal guards anyway?" asks Sonrik in his frustration.  It is indeed out of his character to blame others, but his sense of helplessness is apparant.

"Aye." he responds, "let us get back ,and quickly!"

(OOC-Anyone injured?)


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 23, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC-Anyone injured?)




ooc: Me, but I'll be okay for now. Unless nobody else needs it.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 24, 2005)

Rak don't say anything. but anyone that sees his face know how angry he is. He turns around from Kale and kicks a little stone in frustration, making a lot of noise when the stone hit some metal crates. 

He then quickly runs out of the building and set his curse towards the place he for the last time saw the Doombringer.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 25, 2005)

The group gathers around the rogues who are, even now, waking up from their defeat at your hands.  The female thug wakes first and glares at whoever makes eye contact with her.  "Let us go!"  She demands.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 26, 2005)

Sel'Tarien looks at the woman for a second before responding. "*As far as I see, you aided an assassin, at the very least in escape. Maybe even more than that. The guard will be very interested in that, I think. I don't think we can comply.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 27, 2005)

The woman scowls at you and repeats her "command" though, this time with less conviction.  Deep down inside, she knows Sel's words are true.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 28, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The woman scowls at you and repeats her "command" though, this time with less conviction.  Deep down inside, she knows Sel's words are true.




Rak sees back on the woman looks at Sel'Tarien and nods towards him. He swiftly turn his back at the despicable woman and says walking away to the doombringer with large steps “take your pity life and leave town” “your life is not worth anything in this place” he spits on the ground as he leaves the scene.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 29, 2005)

Kale pushes his way forward to the woman and grabs her by the collar, pulling the criminal to her feet. He roughly drags her back toward the palace. "Yer comin' with us, brigand!"


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 2, 2005)

The hulking barbarian graps up the thugs and shoves them along.  A few minutes later, the group reaches the main streets and a patrol of guards run up to them.  "Is this the assassin?"  The lead guard asks


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 2, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Is this the assassin?"




"Nah' this one help the assassin to slip away" "you sure find someone to make her talk" Rak glances at Kale "but I think my frind Kale over here whants to have a talk to her first" "Im right Kale?" Rak goes over to Sel'Tarien and wispers to him "I can try charm the rouge, and get some information of her" "what do you think?"


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

Odo blinks at all the swift happenings, _the assassin gets away, no luck, no luck at all today_.  "Now, what sort of hand did you have in this eh missy?"  He asks walking up to the female thug, his hands clasped in front of him.

"Now, I wouldn't want to alarm you now, but these two here would surely snap your neck if I let them.  Don't wince, that just eggs them on." He taps his fingers together, "if you'd just let on now what you were up to, and who put you to it, I'm sure everything would be much better."









*OOC:*


Bluff +8, Diplomacy +12


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 7, 2005)

The lady stares at the halfling for nearly a full minute.  Occasionally her eyes flick up to Kale and to Krueger who stands with his arms crossed across his chest and scowling as only a dwarf can scowl.  Finally she says, "We were hired.  Paid us 100 gold up front to jump anyone who followed him down the alley, plus 50 gold per guard past the first.  We were just to try and stall you so he could get away."


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

Ticking his fingers together, Odo eyes the woman perspectively, leaving a long pause lingering in the air.

He clacks his tongue, then continues, "Where did you meet this fellow and did you catch his name, perchance?  It'd help my friends in believing you, sometimes they get a bit anxious if you know what I mean."


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 7, 2005)

Sel'Tarien has a hard time deciding whether to intervene against the harsh treatment of the thug, but reluctantly finds himself deciding that she deserves it. He shakes his head to Rak's suggestion, mumbling "*Not now...*", seeing that Odo's way seems to be working.

Still, it left a bitter taste in his mouth.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 17, 2005)

Rak nods at Sel'tarien and sitts down on a crate waiting for Odo to take care off the interrogation.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 19, 2005)

The theif glares at the halfling, wondering why she must be subject not only to the interrogation but an interrogation by a _halfling_.  "I don't know who he is.  Part of the fee is to not ask questions.  He came to us one evening about a week ago."

The men begin to stir awake


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 19, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The theif glares at the halfling, wondering why she must be subject not only to the interrogation but an interrogation by a _halfling_.  "I don't know who he is.  Part of the fee is to not ask questions.  He came to us one evening about a week ago."
> 
> The men begin to stir awake




"Getting a wee bit touchy are we?  Well, we're almost done anyways.  Where'd he meet you and what'd he look like?"  Odo draws the dagger he'd mindlessly tucked away, checking it for balance, as if paying little attention to the thief.









*OOC:*


Sense Motive +9 to see if she is telling what she really knows


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 22, 2005)

"I didn't see his face.  He was hooded and it was dark... He dropped the gold on the table and that's all I needed to see."  The rogue says back, shortly... bad enough to be interrogated by a halfling, worse still, one that didn't seem to care what she said.

Odo (Spoiler): [sblock] Odo doesn't get the sense that she is lying, but he doesn't think he is getting the whole truth either. [/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 22, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> The men begin to stir awake



Seeing the men stir, Sel'Tarien turns towards the guards and says to the lead guard: "Sir, these men wake up. I think we should bind them."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 22, 2005)

Liam pushes through to the front of the crowd, having been cut off by the surge of people earlier.  At the questioning looks from his companions he can only shrug.  Then he turns his attention to the prisoners and waits to figure out what's been going on while he was left behind.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 23, 2005)

*"Me ain't gots no rope, but me gots an axe..." * Krueger growls as he points his axe toward one of the waking thugs.  *"Move, an' yer dead!"*


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 26, 2005)

"*That ought to keep them from running for now. Rak, best we'll look for something to bind these thugs with. Sir, with your approval, of course.*"


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 27, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "*That ought to keep them from running for now. Rak, best we'll look for something to bind these thugs with. Sir, with your approval, of course.*"




"I got nothing to tie them up with" does Rak say making a gesture with his shoulders "maybe its some around here" he stands up from the crate he was siting on ans starts searching for a rope.

spot +5


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 27, 2005)

((Rak remembers seeing some lengths of rope inside the warehouse they had just been in.))


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 27, 2005)

After a minute or so of searching, Rak remembers having seen some lengths of rope inside the warehouse  “i saw some rope in the warehouse” he starts walking to the building “just a second”.
He enters the warehouse and locates the rope he had seen before grabs it and hurries outside again to help bind the prisoners


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 28, 2005)

"*Thanks, Rak.*" Sel'Tarien helps him binding the prisoners, wondering a bit about the inactivity of the guards.


----------



## Vendetta (May 11, 2006)

*OH THE DRUDGERY AND LOSS*

oh the loss

sadness​


----------



## Vendetta (May 11, 2006)

From *Gromm*
Pouch with 185 gp, 75 sp, 13 cp
1x Heavy Crossbow
18x Crossbow bolts
1x Potion of cure Moderate wounds
Half of a letter written on a torn sheet of parchment
3x of the following handaxe


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2006)

(There is a small chance still that things can be recovered. I hope that works out.)


----------



## Vendetta (May 11, 2006)

From *Fender*
Pouch with 65 gp, 45 sp, 37 cp
1x Sassone Leaf Residue
9x Throwing Daggers
1x Potion of Invisibility
2x Potions of Cure Light Wounds
2x Potions of Darkvision


----------



## Vendetta (May 11, 2006)

From *Tiberius*
Pouch with 102 gp, 12 sp, 8 cp
1x Potion of Invisibility
2x Potions of Cure Light Wounds
1x Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
2x Scrolls of Magic Missile
1x Scroll of Lightning Bolt
1x Oil of Magic Weapon
Pouch with Dust of Tracelessness (2 uses left)
1x Tanglefoot Bag


----------



## Vendetta (May 11, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (There is a small chance still that things can be recovered. I hope that works out.)



oh I hope so


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> oh I hope so



(Unfortunately, it didn't   )

Sel'Tarien looks over the stuff gathered from the bandits. "*Do you think we can haul everything back to the city easily? I wonder if I should... no, I don't think I'll waste the flare on that. If necessary, we'll go two times.*"


----------



## hafrogman (May 11, 2006)

Liam shakes his head.

"We can make it one.  There's more of us than them, and it's all mostly light.  The only thing that'll give us trouble is Grom.  But I still think we should bring his body with us.  Kreugar, do you think you could manage him?  Perhaps if we set up a dragging litter of some kind?"


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 13, 2006)

*He'Rak*

Good idea Liam we can use those half burned wagon sides

ooc:
[sblock]
are there any RG tread?


```
Name: He'Rak  and Speaks [COLOR=Olive]in this color, somthimes he even sings in this nice color [/COLOR]

Sex: male
race: half-elf
class: sorcerer
level 3

AL: chaotic/good
Hair: white
Eyes:white
Height:1,85 mt
Weight:90 kg
Age:120 year

str 10 (0)
dex 13(+1)
con 14(+2)
int 14 (+2) 
wis 14(+2) 
cha 16(+3) 
= 35 pts. 

HP: 4 (1d4) +2(con) +3 (familiar)= 9 +4 (3lvl)=13
AC: 14 (10 + 1 Dex + 3 studded leather)

Saves:
Fortitude: +1 (Con +2) =3
Reflex: +1 (Dex +1) =2
Will: +3 (Wis +2)= 5

Init: +1 (+1 Dex)

Base attack bonus: +1
melee +0
ranged +1

Skill Points at 1st Level: (2 + Int modifier) x 4.
2+2=4 x4 =16
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 2 + Int modifier.
Max Rank 3+Lvl =6

Bluff (Cha+3) =3
Concentration (Con +2) 4=6
Craft [fletching] (Int +2)=2
Knowledge (arcana) (Int +2) 1= 3
Profession [trader] (Wis +2) =2
Spellcraft (Int +2) 4=6
Listen (wis+2) +1 [race]+2[rank]= 5
Spot (wis +2)+1[race] +2[rank]=5
Diplomacy (cha +3) +2[race] +1[rank]=6
Gather information (cha +3) +[race] +4[rank]=8
Extra Skills

Hide (dex +1) +2 [rank]= 1
Move Silently (dex +1) =1
-
=

Familiar.
Toad +3 hit points

Languages: 
Common
Elven

Spells. 
Spells per day 6 lvl 0 / 5 lvl 1 
Known Spells 5 lvl 0 / 3 lvl 1

Lvl 0 spells
Conj
Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
Div
Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
Evoc
Ray of Frost: Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.
Flare: Dazzles one creature (–1 on attack rolls).
Illus
Ghost Sound: Figment sounds.


Lvl 1
evoc
Magic Missile: 1d4+1 damage; +1 missile per two levels above 1st (max 5).
Div
Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.
Ench
Charm Person: Makes one person your friend.


[CENTER]-*-*-[/CENTER]

Race: half-elf
Racial abilities:
Low light vision
listen +1
spot +1
diplomacy +2
gather information +2

Feats: 
Extra feat by DM:

SPELL FOCUS [GENERAL]
Choose a school of magic. EVOCATION
Benefit: Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against spells from the school of magic you select.
Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new school of magic.

lvl 1: POINT BLANK SHOT [GENERAL]
Benefit: You get a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet.
Special: A fighter may select Point Blank Shot as one of his fighter bonus feats.

Lvl 3: DODGE [GENERAL]
Prerequisite: Dex 13.
Benefit: During your action, you designate an opponent and receive a +1 dodge bonus to Armor Class against attacks from that opponent. You can select a new opponent on any action.
A condition that makes you lose your Dexterity bonus to Armor Class (if any) also makes you lose dodge bonuses. Also, dodge bonuses stack with each other, unlike most other types of bonuses.


Equipment:

1.Dagger 1d4 critical 19-20 /x2 =2 gp
2.crossbow light 1d8 19-20 /x2  80 ft= 35 gp
3.Spear 1d8 /x3  = 2 gp
4.bolts (20) 1gp X3=60 arrows= 3gp
5.studded leather Armor bonus+3/max dex Bonus +5/Armor check penalty-1, 25 gp, 20 lb
6.backpack , sgp, 2lb
7.case, scroll, 1gp, ½ lb x 2 = 2gp
8.flint and steel, 1gp
9.lantern, bullseye 12 gp 3 lb
10.oil x 5= 5 sp = 5lb
11.winter blanket 
12.bed roll
13.waterskin 1 gp 4 lb
14.travelers outfit , 1 gp
15. Belt Pouch 1gp
*
16. A tiny metal nail with 3 marks on it.

= 85 gp, aprox  gp left. 35
= lb

[code] Half Elf
Luck Die: 1d6 (Half elves are not as swayed by luck as humans, but more so than elves, having a sort of “typical” level of luck.)
Half Elves are generally looked down upon by their heritage. Both elves and humans consider intermixing with other races rather inappropriate. But sometimes, elves and humans can fall deeply in love with each other and are physiologically compatible to create offspring. Consequently, half elves rarely ever feel part of either race and often lead lives of exiles and outsiders. But, they usually feel more pull to human lifestyles since humans are far more varied than elves, granting a tiny bit of social moment. 

Half elves are like humans and have not typical racial alignment.
```


```
Background
He'Rak was a normal boy, the change came with the puberty at almost 100 years of age, he gain magic, he was fascinated by it, begging his mother to send him to study with a master. It did not take many months before he was taken in to learn with Thalas a half-elf like him. The dad to He'Rak was a human, who died in a accident when chopping a tree. At age 55. his name was He'Rak. His mother was a elven that made her living by selling her own art, paintings was a good childhood memory for He'Rak.
Not long ago He'Rak was ordered by his master to leave the school and not to return until he had gain experience and strength enough to create a Lightning Bolt. This was his first mission he had to complete before his mentor and also friend, would learn him things about metamagic.

He'Rak did not feel ready for this, but Thalas said, birds often push their children over the edge, and they do learn to fly. I must be strict and you strong. Learn on your own, seek knowledge and gather money. He then asked  He'Rak to leave his house. He walked the streets and slept in the woods, but he did not seek adventure, something inside him told him to wait. He often obey his intuition.
Tev’El Rhoe was a great place to grow up in. Why did he hear the voice of the wind speaking to him all the time, as if every mild wind cast had a voice of its one, saying that the road is the way to knowledge. But other times, lesser than the wind he could almost hear the soil he slept on telling him to stay and wait for the right way to be chosen for him. He decided to stay for some more time, at the end of this day he went to a tavern. Buying a glass of vine and a meat steak and vegetables.
```
[/code]
[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (May 13, 2006)

Rogue Gallery Thread for DL

Looking at the wagons, they are in no condition to haul anything and are mostly falling apart in char and ash.  If one wished, it seems likely something workable could be cobbled together using 2 or 3 of them.  A tumbrel or litter could probably be worked up in a few minutes.


----------



## hafrogman (May 15, 2006)

"Yeah, lets gather up some of the less charred pieces and see what we can rig together.  I don't really want to spend all day out here."

He'll begin sifting around to try and jury rig something.

"When we get back we need to notify someone about collecting the remains of the gnomes and guards.  I'm sure their families will want them properly buried or the like."


----------



## Knight Otu (May 15, 2006)

Sel'Tarien joins the efforts to create a makeshift cart, or whatever it ends up to be.


----------



## Vendetta (May 16, 2006)

"I know they killed the guards, but where are the bodies?  Should we go look for them and bring them back here?"  Jaeden asks as the trio pulls an axel with both wheels in good condition off of one of the carts.  They lay a few boards across the axel and, in about 10 minutes, craft a workable tumbrel on which a couple bodies can be laid.  

A moan comes from the gnome, whose wounds were healed not long ago.  He rolls over and sits upright, an expression of panic covers his face as he looks around frantically.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 16, 2006)

Noticing that the gnome awakened, Sel'Tarien turns to him and sits down.
"*There is no more need to worry. We defeated the mercenaries that attacked you. We will bring them, and you, back to Enberton.*"
To Jaeden's question, Sel'Tarien answers "*I fear we won't be able to find the guards they killed just now. Best bring these brigands to Enberton first so they can be brought to justice. After that we can look for them so they can be given the proper respects.*"


----------



## Vendetta (May 16, 2006)

The gnome looks Sel'Tarien in the eyes as he speaks and as the gnome looks around at the scene around him, he breaks down in tears.


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2006)

Odo moves over to the gnome, patting him on the back, "there, there... things will all be taken care of.  Rest now."  He comforts the gnome and lies him back down with a comforting hand on the head.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 17, 2006)

Sel'Tarien waits as the gnome cries. He understands very well how he must feel.

"*This slaughter, the assassination of the dwarven ambassador, and the raze of Thel'Lorean. The pronouncement that... the dark one returned. Whoever is behind all this, they want to break us, demoralize us, cow us into submission. We won't be broken. We won't be demoralized. We won't submit.*"


----------



## Vendetta (May 18, 2006)

The gnome seems to compose himself again after a moment.  "Who are you?"  He asks after another moment.


----------



## hafrogman (May 18, 2006)

Liam scratches his head slightly.

"Well technically we're the emmissaries from the town of Tev'El Rhoe.  But we when word came of the attack on your group, guards were sent out to investigate.  When they didn't return either, we were asked to look into it.  We're here to help."


----------



## Vendetta (May 20, 2006)

The gnome shakes his head in agreement, figuring the words he'd just heard must be true.  "My name is Brodderrick Cobbletop."  The gnome says at last, a voice somewhat weak and stressed.  He goes on to relay the story of how this came to happen.

Brodderrick, like most of the gnomes, fears the possibility that Rox’Vorath has children who might now be planning to take over where their father left off. The council of Elders ordered the Gnome contingent to come to Enberton and attempt to establish an alliance. The rumors of Rox’Vorath and the dragon all became too true when Tandra’var, the monk hero who helped to kill Rox’Vorath, appeared at one of the gnome burrows battered and beaten. At the time, many gnomes didn’t believe the old elf was THE Tandra’var but after the rumors spread, everything fell into place. The Elders believe an alliance is imperative. They assigned vocal supporter Captain Talmorain to be their ambassador. 

Talmorain hand picked several of his crew, but others where assigned to him, much to his displeasure. Soon after leaving for Enberton, it became apparent that Talmorain had deceived the Elders and was really against a treaty. He ordered the gnomes to make no contact of any kind with any non-gnome. He claimed that he had some past dealings with the humans and halflings coming to the meeting and they were not to be trusted under any circumstances. He claimed that he would try to establish some reliable contacts for whom the Gnome contingent could work with, but until such persons were found, it was safer for the gnomes to not speak with anyone. 

At first, those not picked specifically by Talmorain bought the story, though somewhat skeptically. There was something fishy but not enough to disobey orders. Upon arrival at Enberton, Talmorain met with several of the races and reported racism, threats and other negative dealings. Soon after, the dwarven ambassador was killed and suddenly everything that Talmorain had said seemed very true. 

Later that night, Talmorain claimed to have found a reliable human named Dean Belhander, the king’s Vizier. Later still, the ambassador received a private letter from the Vizier. This letter entailed a possible plot that indicated Talmorain as the next target and a plea for him to leave before he too was assassinated. This enraged all of the gnomes and they quickly packed to leave. 

After leaving and out of sight of the city, they were attacked. The initial attack was a Fire Ball. Brodderrick was the driver of the last cart and the explosion blew him back into the cart. He figured he was knocked out as he only remembers waking up, his limbs cold and numb and he could not move. 

He heard Talmorain’s voice. "Why are you doing this?" Talmorain said. "The letter we have, the stories I have. It should be enough to change the minds of the Elders." 

A dark and malice filled voice responds. "This will guarantee it." Then he heard a sickening sound, like a blade chopping into a body. 

He heard Talmorain scream. "But my service…" Talmorain choked out through gurgles. 

The dark voice replies. "Your death serves the Black Hand greatly." Then the voice laughs and everything goes dark for Brodderrick until he woke up only moments ago.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2006)

Liam scowls at the treachery revealed by the gnome's tale.

"We were going to return to Enberton, with the surviving bandits for questioning.  Would you accompany us?  I think it might be best if your tale was to reach the king's ears.  There is obviously a great deal of evil afoot."


----------



## Knight Otu (May 22, 2006)

"*And we must move swiftly. I fear the king may be in danger.*"


----------



## Vendetta (May 23, 2006)

Gathering everthing onto the tumbrel, you make your way back to the great city.  Half an hour later, you arrive at the East Gate of the city where guards command you to halt.


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2006)

"Hail Guard, we have returned from an errand undertaken for his Majesty the King.  We are to report to him with the utmost urgency," Odo says firmly.

[Diplomacy +15]


----------



## Knight Otu (May 24, 2006)

Sel'Tarien stands by Odo, looking if any of the guards they talked to when leaving are near.


----------



## Vendetta (May 25, 2006)

One of the guards comes forward, the captain who gave you the flair earlier.  "Well met,"  He begins.  "What news do you bring the King?  The summit meetings are now in session and the King is most busy."

As Sel'Tarien looks around, he vaguely remembers a few of the faces, but other than the captain, no one in particular stands out as someone he absolutely knows was there this morning.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 26, 2006)

"*Dire news, of plots designed to shatter any possible unity of Enber, and of treachery within.*"


----------



## Vendetta (May 27, 2006)

"Surely..."  The captain says as he spies the Gnome among the group.  "Is he a survivor of the attack?  Tell me, sir,"  The captain says, addressing the gnome now, "What tragic news bring you?"

The Brodderrick looks to the companions, as if seeking permission before answering.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 28, 2006)

Sel'Tarien nods encouragingly to the gnome, and steps to his side.


----------



## hafrogman (May 28, 2006)

Liam nods encouragingly to the gnome, but keeps a close eye on his charge.  Even this close to safety, he keeps a watch out for treachery.


----------



## Vendetta (May 28, 2006)

The gnome recounts the tale to the guard captain.  It doesn't take long before several other guards gather around, pretending to be doing various duties but trying to eaves drop and find out what is going on.

((Everyone make spot checks, please))


----------



## Knight Otu (May 28, 2006)

Spot Check Enberton Gate (1d20+1=17)
Sel'Tarien might catch a glimpse of what's going on for once.


----------



## hafrogman (May 29, 2006)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=463367

Liam rolls a 9 and is distracted by the sudden appearance of lint in his navel.


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2006)

While maintaining the image of attentiveness to the guards, Odo's eyes constantly surveil the surrounding.

Spot check (1d20+7=20)


----------



## Vendetta (May 29, 2006)

Odo Spoiler: [sblock]You notice one of the guards backing away from the group gathered around the gnome.  He looks around suspiciously before trotting across the yard toward a nearby shop.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 1, 2006)

Sel silently stands 'sides se survivor.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Odo nods at his companions to take care of the story and the gnome with a comment that he's going to grab some supplies while they are out and slips off to the side to follow the guard towards the shop.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 2, 2006)

Odo (Spoiler): [sblock]Odo quietly slips away, following the guard who doesn't seem to notice the "tagging along" of the tiny halfling.  As soon as the guard disappears around the shop wall, he takes off at a full sprint, running toward the Sky Bridge that leads to the King's Palace.[/sblock]

The gnome continues his story and finishes to shocked gasps from the guards surrounding you who have now given up their charade and are openly listening in on the story.  "This can't be."  The captain says, looking overwhelmed at hearing this news that the King's own Vizier is the traitor among them, orchestrating the death of the Gnome Contingent and possibly the assassination of the dwarven ambassador.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 4, 2006)

"*I wished we had better news. But the king needs to hear this. He needs us all now, I fear.*" Sel'Tarien stresses the word us in a way to make clear that he also includes the guards in it.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 4, 2006)

"Come with me, then."  The guard captain says, "I'll make sure the King gets this news right away."   then he orders two more guards to take up a protective flanking possitions along each side of Brodderrick. Together the group heads west through the beautiful city streets 

It is a rather long walk but short compared to the walk out to the ambush site. Soon you arrive at the palace and see the incredible number of Enberton Guards surrounding it. The Captain is easily able to get past the line of guards and ushers you in.

Once inside, you can hear a booming voice that doubles in volume when the large double doors are opened into the grand auditorium. The room is filled with dignitaries from all over Enber, dressed in all sorts of formal robes sit in the rows of wooden chairs that face the stage at the end of the hall where King Promus stands at a podium. An elf is standing somewhere in the middle of the auditorium and speaking, unnaturally loud, to the group.

"It is of greatest import that we all unite together to fight this spawn of the fallen Dark Lord. For who can fight against dragons? Surely our greatest have fallen to the claw and bite of the dragon in Kendrian and Tandra'var at the assault on Thel'Lorean. This great city did not blow itself up!" He shouts, growing angry, possibly at some comment someone else had made prior to him. An elf next to him stands and pats him on the shoulder, cutting him off before he says anything else.

The second elf starts to speak. You miss the first of his words because it is muted in the masses but suddenly his voice booms. Out of the corner of your eye, you see a human wizard with a wand, waving it at the newest elf to stand and speak. Cleverly, you see two other wizards who you believe have the same job. "... you know this must be true, for you yourselves have witnessed this dragon when it landed atop the dark tower just south of here before destroying a fishing boat, I'm told." He says. "There it slept for 3 days before it flew north east and ravaged our beautiful city. You know this is true. Most of you saw the dragon for yourselves." With that, the elf sits, concluding his statement. The wizard waves the wand side to side, cutting off the amplification magic on the elf.

*"Nae been a dwarf that sayed he did nae believe ye long ears."* A stout, beerbellied dwarf shouts before even the wizard can amplify his voice... and little does this rotund dwarf need amplification. *"We be questionin' dem dragon brats o' tha Dark One. Nae hath any seen such a vile concoction of flesh an' scale. We nae thunk et possible fer this matin' ta be true. A dragon we hunts an' kills, but ta war wit who? Nae one we see!"*

The court goes into a wild array of babbling as dozens and dozens try to reply to the surly dwarf. King Promus shouts out for quiet several times before everyone retakes their seat. The guard captain sighs. "Still in the midst of the summit meeting. I wonder how long it will be before a break? Ye all, take a seat. I'll go see if I can push the king to a break. I'll be right back." He says and with a short bow, he strides toward the stage.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 6, 2006)

Liam watches the ongoing proceedings, keeping a close eye out for the king's vizier.  This Belhander might try anything to stop the gnome from revealing his role in the derailment of these proceedings.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Odo (Spoiler): [sblock]Odo quietly slips away, following the guard who doesn't seem to notice the "tagging along" of the tiny halfling.  As soon as the guard disappears around the shop wall, he takes off at a full sprint, running toward the Sky Bridge that leads to the King's Palace.[/sblock]




Odo follows as quickly as he can trying to keep the guard in sight, certain that the guard will be reporting to someone who doesn't want the gnome alive.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 7, 2006)

Odo (Spoiler): [sblock] The guard continues running for a few blocks and slips into a shady pub down a back alley.  You follow along behind at a safe enough distance that it doesn't look too much like you are following him... at least the two "bums" laying about in front of the pub don't seem too alarmed by your presence when you move closer.  Those "bums" are just too alert to be anything but lookouts for the kind of shady person that would frequent this kind of establishment.  [/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

DM
[sblock]
Odo will rub his eyes harshly to give himself a slightly bloodshot look before he approaches, as if he had a long night drinking.  He blinks more readily, rubs his face off and on and stretches his neck as if to work out some kinks from sleeping in an uncomfortable position as he approaches.

He'll meander into the pub, keeping an eye out incase he's been hoodwinked into a trap.  He'll cast his gaze about, as if trying to get his bearing, but more to scope out the place and the guard he was tailing, and amble up to the bar and order a light ale to set his headache to rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 7, 2006)

Odo (Spoiler):[sblock] You make your way through the "obstical course" easy enough and find a place at the bar.  Not far away, you see the guard corner a dark and sinister looking man, hooded and robed in all black.  The pair move to a table near them and the black robed man produces a spherical crystal of some kind.  They sit together, their backs to the rest of the bar as they attempt to sheild the orb from prying eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 7, 2006)

Sel tries to find a place from where he can see the king, the vizier (if present) and the gnomish survivor.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 8, 2006)

Sel cannot seem to find the traitor, Dean Belhander.  The gnome, Brodderrick, is still with the group.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 9, 2006)

Liam watches for the return of the guard captain.  The sooner this whole ugly mess can be aired, the better.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 10, 2006)

Then the older man that you had met earlier that morning at breakfast in the Flying Griffin stands up to speak. "It seems to me that a dragon has little to do with the intrigues of men, elves, and dwarves. To what possible purpose would an account of its mating and offspring serve a dragon for any reason but the truth? Why would a dragon, fierce as they are, dilute themselves with tales of a greater threat? What does it gain? No sir, I believe that these half dragon children of the Dark One do exist and that they are just now coming of age. Why else would this dragon wait all these years to get its revenge? For it did claim it sought the lives of Kendrian and Tandra'var in exchange for Rox'Voroth's." The man sits down again as the crowd buzzes with private conversations.

*"Aye?"* A dwarf shouts from across the room. *"An wot proof ye? Ye jest surmizin' dat. Maybe ye thinks ye kin scare others inta ye agreement by killin' our ambassador, but nae we dwarves!"* At this shout, the hall erupts into termoil as elves and humans shout as angrily and accusingly as the dwarves shout at them. The king at the podium pounds a gavel and shouts, magically loud, for order. After five more minutes of the chaos, the room finally quiets.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 14, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Odo (Spoiler):[sblock] You make your way through the "obstical course" easy enough and find a place at the bar.  Not far away, you see the guard corner a dark and sinister looking man, hooded and robed in all black.  The pair move to a table near them and the black robed man produces a spherical crystal of some kind.  They sit together, their backs to the rest of the bar as they attempt to sheild the orb from prying eyes.[/sblock]




[sblock=Vendetta]Odo will take his drink and find a table close to the two suspicious men, shuffling along.  He'll then stare into his drink for a while, or at least attempt to appear like he's lost in his drink but really attempt to watch the two out of the corner of his eye and see if he can overhear anything they are saying.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 14, 2006)

Reluctantly, Sel'Tarien stands. "*I think *", he begins, "*that in the end, it is not important whether the dragonspawn exist. If they do, they will show themselves sooner or later, as the dragon did. If they don't exist, the danger posed to all of Enber is still enormous simply by the existance of the dragon and the conspirators.
Enber is in grave danger, there is no doubt about it. United we can stand a chance, but there are forces at work trying to undo even the thought of any possible union. Forces that know where and when to strike. And HOW to strike. Whoever opposes us is strong and resourceful, but NOT strong enough to stand against an alliance. Else, they would not try to sabotage it.
I can understand that some here may think that a treaty will do no good. Who think that neutrality could save them. Who think that they may be the next target after the dwarven ambassador. This is understandable. But remember - the foes we are up against are allies of, or inspired by, Rox'Voroth. This is how they want us to react. They want us to believe that we are secure when they strike. They want us to believe that those who should be our allies are untrustworthy. They want us to remember old sentiments against each other. They want us divided.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 15, 2006)

The crowd falls hushed as Sel'Tarien speaks, his voice also amplified by the magic of one of the wizards in the room so that all can hear.  As the elf speaks, the group notices the guard captain appear on stage and whisper something to the King who stands behind his podium, who also is listening attentivly... up until he is interrupted by the guard.  With his closing words, a murmur goes tthrough the crowd like a wild fire pushed onward by a strong wind.  

"Well then, with that, I believe it is a good time to take a break."  King Promus says over the murmurings.  "Through those double doors in the back is a buffet brunch and dozens of servants who can attend to whatever you may need.  We'll convein for half an hour."  And with that, the king strides from the stage as the dignataries slowly make their way toward the dinning area.

A bristly dwarf stomps forward and plants himself before  Sel'Tarien and the companions.  *"Ye makes a gud point, lad."*  He grunts mightily.  *"Wot ye think we be facin' in'a this?  Wot villain then, if nae tha dragon welps?"*



Odo (Spoiler): [sblock]Though you are unable to see the orb or what it is the two men are doing, blocked as you are from view by their backs, you are able to catch a few sentences of their conversation. 

"But, milord, a gnome has returned _alive_!  All will be undone if he..."  His voice is cut short by a murmuring voice that you cannot hear.  "Of course, milord."  the man's voice says again, followed quickly by, "Milord, please be careful.  Soon the whole city guard will be on the lookout for you..." ((Pause)) "I am pleased milord is so gifted with foresight."  ((another pause))  "So it shall be done, Milord!"  The guard says then stands up and strides out of the pub, looking around as he does so, as if trying to make the faces he sees.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 15, 2006)

(Can Sel make out some of the murmurs?)
Sel'Tarien nods to the dwarf "*I wished I knew who is the ultimate villain behind the attacks. It may well be the dragon itself. But immediately, there are other villains. Given the events, there must be at least one traitor, who hired the assassins and works against an alliance from within.*" Sel tries not to give an impression that he knows the name of a traitor. The fewer hear about it before the king does, he figures, the better.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 15, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Odo (Spoiler): [sblock]Though you are unable to see the orb or what it is the two men are doing, blocked as you are from view by their backs, you are able to catch a few sentences of their conversation.
> 
> "But, milord, a gnome has returned _alive_!  All will be undone if he..."  His voice is cut short by a murmuring voice that you cannot hear.  "Of course, milord."  the man's voice says again, followed quickly by, "Milord, please be careful.  Soon the whole city guard will be on the lookout for you..." ((Pause)) "I am pleased milord is so gifted with foresight."  ((another pause))  "So it shall be done, Milord!"  The guard says then stands up and strides out of the pub, looking around as he does so, as if trying to make the faces he sees.[/sblock]




Odo will bow his head, rubbing his sore eyes (keeping it obscured).  He'll dash the rest of the ale more on himself than down his throat and stumble for the door, staggering close to the robed figure to see if he could get a better look.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 16, 2006)

((Sel can't make out too much of the murmurs as it seems that most everyone is confiding some thought to a companion... and with *so *many all speaking in these hushed tones together, it really becomes a blur of noise.  But the general feel is that people seem to think that Sel made a stong point... then the dwarf arrives and any chance of overhearing anything goes up in smoke.))
*
"A traitor, eh?"*  The dwarf blurts out causing several around to quiet their own conversations and attempt to overhear yours.  The dwarf taps his chin with his thumb as he appears to be thinking.  *"Cripes, tha be makin' sense, aye."* he finishes then stares at Sel'Tarien intently as if he may be trying to decide if the Elf is a traitor or not.

Odo (Spoiler): [sblock] Odo gets a good look at the hooded and robed figure... having a halfling's stature works well for that sort of thing when others taller than them are ducking and hunching over trying not to be seen.  He has a long, thin face, well worn with lines of age... how long do humans live?  Perhaps this man is 50 or so then?  He is relatively pale in complection and has a well manicured, thin black and gray beard that follows his jawline.  His eyes are dark and set deep in his face and he has dark, thick eyebrows.  His cheeks are high and jut out sharply, contrasting his hollowed cheeks and hooked nose.  The man doesn't seem to pay any heed to the halfling.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 17, 2006)

"*That assassin was well-prepared, and knew the grounds. I wish we could have caught him.*"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Odo (Spoiler): [sblock] Odo gets a good look at the hooded and robed figure... having a halfling's stature works well for that sort of thing when others taller than them are ducking and hunching over trying not to be seen.  He has a long, thin face, well worn with lines of age... how long do humans live?  Perhaps this man is 50 or so then?  He is relatively pale in complection and has a well manicured, thin black and gray beard that follows his jawline.  His eyes are dark and set deep in his face and he has dark, thick eyebrows.  His cheeks are high and jut out sharply, contrasting his hollowed cheeks and hooked nose.  The man doesn't seem to pay any heed to the halfling.[/sblock]




[sblock=Vendetta]Odo will head out of the bar, seeing if he can catch a glimpse of which way the guard went and then follow him.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 19, 2006)

Odo: [sblock] You follow the guard for a short while and he seems to be heading back to the East Gate and the guardpost.[/sblock]

*"Tha foul villain shall face justice yet!"*  The dwarf yells at the mention of the escaping assassin.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Odo: [sblock] You follow the guard for a short while and he seems to be heading back to the East Gate and the guardpost.[/sblock]




Odo will observe the guard, noting his build, features, and habits of movement.  Looking around for a minute, he'll find a trough of water and clean his reddened face, slightly disgusted at the smell of alcohol on his clothes.

Are there any clothing shops in this area?  If he can, he'll buy a new set of clothes and clean himself off.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 20, 2006)

Liam keeps an eye out for the king's path, even as the dwarven emmisary plants himself in their way.  He watches Sel as the dwarf "chats" with him for a moment.  The dwarf's volume is sure to attract unwanted attention.

"I certainly hope that you are right.  But for us to suceed, we must all remain vigilant."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 24, 2006)

*"AYE!"*  The dwarf grunts loudly, then stands there silently looking at the new arrival, as if trying to figure out if Liam is the traitor.

Odo finds a shop of note.  Though there are very few clothes of halfling stature, there are a few "childrens" items that will make do, at least in the meantime.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 27, 2006)

Just about that moment, the Gate Captain reappears. "Follow me, the King will see you now." He says and turns to walk away.

The captain leads the group through the crowd, which is no easy task, and finally to the back stage area and to a secured room where the King was sitting. Inside the room it was somewhat cramped, not being nearly as spacious as the King's changing room where you had met him earlier that day. 

When you enter the room, the King waves off his attendants who are trying to touch up his wig and make-up. It is obvious right away that the King has not had a good morning as he looks haggard and slightly unkempt at this close range. 

"Our captain tells Us that you have learned something on your mission. Please, what is the welfare of Our men that We sent out this morning? Did you learn anything of the fate of the Gnome Contingant?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 27, 2006)

"*Sire, we found the remains of the gnome wagons, and most gnomes killed. They, and we, were ambushed by hired mercenaries, whose mission was to destroy that convoy, and anyone who would come to investigate. After the battle, we found a survivor,*", Sel'Tarien points to the gnome, "*who told a disturbing story. A conspiracy is afoot to prevent an alliance, and it has conspirators close to you.*" Sel'Tarien then nods to the gnome, encouraging him to tell what happened once again.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 27, 2006)

all eyes fall upon the young gnome, as he weaves his tale of the previous night, the ambush and the blurred conversation he overheard while half conscious. With the conclusion of the story, the King asks to see the torn letter, which Erdrick produces.  The good King grows angry as he looks up. "Our own vizier! Our trusted advisor. How foul is his treachery?" The King collapes in his chair, overwhelmed with a flurry of emotions from rage to bittle loss.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 27, 2006)

Liam has a hard time watching as the king's emotions are shattered by the revelations.  It is difficult to be an agent of so much pain.  Still, in this case, pain is needed before the healing can begin.

"Sire, I feel it is important that the vizier be here, to answer the charges, or to prevent escape or any further treachery if all is as it seems.  He did not seem to be at the talks, do you know where he is?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 30, 2006)

"*Liam is correct, Sire.*" Sel says. He then realizes something "*Liam, have you seen Odo anywhere? I thought he just wanted to get some supplies?*"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 30, 2006)

King Promus nods his head to the guards who allow the elven noble entrance. "It would seem Our Vizier needs arresting and questioning. Noble Elf, It would please Us to have you enter upon this most dire task. Indeed, the elves do seem to be we human's only dear supporters in this measure to form alliance against the dreaded children of Rox'Voroth.  Will you do this for Us?”  The King asks everyone present.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Odo finds a shop of note.  Though there are very few clothes of halfling stature, there are a few "childrens" items that will make do, at least in the meantime.




Odo will purchase a few of the childrens items, making himself look something of a lower-middle class child.  Scrubbing up his face and hands with some dirt, he'll head to the guardpost.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 1, 2006)

Odo meanders up to the guard post at the west gate, looking very much like a child... as long as someone doesn't look too closely.  As the "boy" approaches, he is acknowledged by a couple of the guards with a friendly smile and a nod.  One guard looks at the boy and chuckles to himself.  "I hope yer not thinkin' ta go outside the wall, now are you, son?  Not without yer parents."  He says


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

"No sir... I wouldn' do nothin' of the sort.  Jus' want ta see what it's like ta be a real guard."  His face is filled with a sort of joy at being around these guards, real guards.  "Can ya show me what it is like Sir?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 2, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> King Promus nods his head to the guards who allow the elven noble entrance. "It would seem Our Vizier needs arresting and questioning. Noble Elf, It would please Us to have you enter upon this most dire task. Indeed, the elves do seem to be we human's only dear supporters in this measure to form alliance against the dreaded children of Rox'Voroth.  Will you do this for Us?”  The King asks everyone present.



Sel'Tarien lowers his head. "*Sire... I don't know if I am fit to do... what you ask of me.*" But then he raises his head again, and his voice strengthens "*But I shall do what you ask of me. I shall do what is in my power.*"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 3, 2006)

At Sel's comment, Liam does begin to look for their halfling friend.  It is odd that he seems to have wandered off.  He is just about to open his mouth in reply when the King speaks again.  Liam blinks slightly at the king's words, but shrugs mentally.  He's certainly faced a little bit of discrimination in his time, but never because he wasn't an elf.  Still, it's probably just politics, solidarity and all that.

He stands silent while Sel responds to the king's request.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 4, 2006)

The guard laughs out loud at the halfling posing as child's request.  "Well, m'boy, the best times are the boring ones.  That's the only time you  know the people of this good city are safe.  But if you wish to be a guard, you must learn to fight and be willing to lay your life down for everyone else."  The guard laughs again and pulls out a long, ordinary dagger and hands it to the Odo, virtually a short sword in the hands of the halfling.  The guard shows the halfling the 5 basic parries.  "You must not draw your weapon but in defense."  The guard says very seriously.  Several other guards have gathered in a loose circle to watch the boy and their captain.  With the captain's words, several of the other guards nod their approval and some even say "yes." or some other agreement.  

The captain then draws his sword and continues, "Are you ready to defend yourself... slowly now,... 1"  The captain says, slowly swinging his sword to the halfling's "1" position, which Odo easily parries.  "Good, 2"  He says as he repeats his delecate attack to the "2" position and continues through the numbers, then switches them up a little.  

"He's good." comments another guard from the circle as the captain calls out the "5" after a "3".  Odo decides to mess up the guard... after all, he's not supposed to know how to fight. A round of laughter rings out as the captain stops his blade WELL away from the halfling.  

"You jinxed him, Thomas!"  Another guard says.

"That's enough for now, future guard of Enberton.  After all, the other duty a guard is supposed to perform _is keeping a look out from their post._"  The captain says with just enough emphesis on the second half of the sentence to make the guards scamper back totheir posts.  The captain leans down to Odo.  "Now, Promise me that you will not draw your weapon but in defense!"  he says as he takes the knife from the halfling.  As Odo nods, the captain smiles and hands him back the dagger.  "The the weapon is yours, for a guard must be always ready to defend.  Now, hurry on back to your mum."  The captain says as he ruffles the halfling's hair.



*"AYE!"*  Krueger's voice booms at the King's request and he taps the pummel of his great axe on the ground to emphesis his commitment.

"T'would be an honour, my King."  Jaeden says with a flourish and a bow.

"Heh... sure... can I eat with you at dinner tonight?"  Gemble replies, figuring the King would have the greatest of dinners.  

"You will be my honored guests, all of you."  King Promus replies, a smile breaking out on his weary face.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 7, 2006)

"So then... shall I have a page escort you to Belhander's quarters?  Though, it seems unlikely he would be there."  The king says.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 9, 2006)

"*Certainly, Sire, but it is our best lead for now.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 10, 2006)

With that, the group heads through the palace toward the outer gate of the courtyard lead by a page the King calls to be their guide.  He leads them out a back entrance that leads to the outer wall of the palace grounds. At the gate, they overhear the following:

A guard is talking to a gardener
Gardener: "...Of course, sir. Me saw her myself, the Lady Asta, leave with the King's youngest daughter, Princess Kerrol."

Guard: "But the King's daughters are not on speaking terms with the Lady Asta."

Gardener: "Hate, more like... but me seen it with me own eyes, sir. It stands out brightly in me mind for me did take it as odd. They come right through this gate early this morn as me were comin' ta work. They left outta the back gate there in the Princess' coach surrounded by her personal guard."

Guard: "Well then, we should report to the King."

Gardener: "No need, sir. I reported this only minutes ago to the King's Vizier, Dean Belhander. He left to see the King and report the news himself"

Guard: "Good, good..."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 10, 2006)

"*Wait, if Belhander is on his way to the king, then we should return to the king as well. Swiftly.*"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 10, 2006)

"You truly believe the Vizier went to the king with this news?  I say we move to ensure the safety of Lady Asta and the king's daughters from any further treachery.  What better weapon to use against a man than his own family?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 11, 2006)

Sel's look betrays that, indeed, he thought Belhander would go to the king. The other possibility had not crossed his mind. "*Let's split up then. Krueger, best you go with Liam. If he's right, he'll surely need your strength.*"


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 11, 2006)

Liam nods at Sel's suggestion and looks to Kruegar.

"Looks like it's the back gate for us."

He returns his gaze to Sel.

"Watch for treachery."


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 12, 2006)

*"Go where?"*  The dwarf exclaims, not really wanting to go somewhere when he knew there would be fighting at some other place... and in Krueger's mind, arresting Dean Belhander meant fighting, unlike finding some wee girl.  *"We donae know where she be, really.  We only know tha brat o' tha King took her."*


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 12, 2006)

Liam shrugs.

"We know the direction that they went, and that they were in a carriage, presumably they will stick to the roads.  I expect that all is not as it seems, and that I could meet with trouble.  But if such a prospect frightens you, feel free to stay in the castle full of guards and help them arrest one man."

He sets out towards the rear gate, not expecting Kreugar to follow.

[sblock]What's runs the coach if there are no horses?  Dwarven retainers?[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 13, 2006)

((OOC: Magic))


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2006)

Odo the boy nods his head eagerly, thanking the guard with a squeeky voice and dashes off happily back into town, unsatisfied with that part of his excursion but sure that the guard won't disappear all together.  He makes his way back towards his companions to report what he found out.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 14, 2006)

*"FRIGHTENS ME?"* Krueger explodes in a furious rage, eyes ablaze with the fires of the Forges of the Gods.  Krueger hefts his great axe as he reaches for Liam's waist and spins him around.  *"YE BEST WATCH YER TONGUE WIT ME, BOY, OR BY THE BRISTLING BEARD O' OBERON, ME'LL HAVE YER SKULL FER A SPITTOON!"*

Jaeden leaps forward, grabbing Krueger around the shoulders.  "HOLD DWARF!  STAY YOUR AXE!"  The man says, voice full of fear.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 14, 2006)

Liam looks tired more than anything as he stares into his impending death at the hands of his own suposed ally.

"Perhaps we are all doomed after all.  If this is all it takes to drive you and I to bloodshed, then how can the kingdoms ever hope to work together in the face of any threat?  Still, I apologize for my words, I am tired, and worried, and far beyond my self.  I need to go."


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 18, 2006)

*"Et be only that we had fight as brothers tagether that me did nae cleave ye!  Do ye ne'er challenge me courage, lad!  Tha' be like insultin' me honor!"*  Krueger growls back as he stomps ahead following Liam.

((OOC: OK, where are the two groups going?))


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 18, 2006)

(Those with Sel will hustle back to the king.)


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 18, 2006)

Liam heads towards the gate the coach was seen leaving out of.  Once there he will follow the road wherever it may lead, looking out for signs of it's passage, people to ask or any likely destinations.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 20, 2006)

*The Find Lady Asta Group*

once you arrive at the gate, there are four guards barring the entrance.  There are two small "towers" to each side of the gate and it is closed, unlike the main gate which was open, welcoming in the dignitaries to the Summit meetings, despite the abundance of guards.  As you approach, a Guard steps forward and asks your business.  You suspect he ask much more friendly than had you come from the other side of the gate.  Stating your business, the guard replies, "The Lady Asta left with Princess Kerrol.  I do not know where they went.  I would guess shopping as they left headed east.  Princess Kerrol's home is just north of the King's Palace, however."




*The Arrest Dean Belhander Group*
Sorry guys... I'm at work and I need some info from home.  I've not been around much the past couple days, but when I get home from work I'll be able to post up some stuff for you.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2006)

Liam thanks the guard for his time and information and then steps out of the castle grounds.  He gazes north and then east for a brief moment before setting off north.

"We should be able to find a servant at the Princess's home to tell us if they are there or not.  It'll be easier to rule out if they are away.  Then we can head east and check the shopping districts, assuming they are not at home."


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 23, 2006)

*The Arrest Dean Belhander Group*
As the remaining members of the group turns and heads back into the Palace, a tallish woman, mid-forties and dressed in all the elegance possible, which is considerable here in Enberton, comes rushing toward you, flanked by two young guards. She is carrying a small box close to her chest and has a very determined look on her face. The box is wrapped in black leather, a strange sort of black hole look against the light lavender and whites of her gown. 

"Out of my way!" She growls as she approaches you, storming past, her guards barely able to keep up. She rushes across the courtyard and out to the back gate where a royal carriage pulls up. 

"Princess Ida be in a rush, eh?" One servant says to another nearby. 

"Well she hates the King then, doesn't she?" The other replies. 

"Aye. Shame when a good King like Promus own first daughter can't stand 'im. The King deserves better'n her ilk. Gets ye right here." The first replies back, tapping his chest above his heart. 

"Aye." The second answers as the two servants turn back to their chore of mopping up the hall where the buffet luncheon had been served. 

Heading down the halls, you find a guard. "Good sir," Jaeden asks the guard. "We must see the King again. Where might he be?" 

"He's in a meeting with his Vizier in the King's Antechamber of the Great Theatre, just that way." The guard says, pointing down the hall to the room where you had last seen the King.




*The Find Lady Asta Group*
Krueger and Liam walk north for several minutes before coming to the first of 3 very nice and large homes.  They are not quite the opulance of the King's Palace, but are obviously homes set aside for the extremely rich or royalty.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 28, 2006)

Liam starts towards the nearest of the houses at a brief trot, looking for any one out and about to inquire as to it's owner.  Failing that, he will look for a servant's entrance to knock at.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2006)

Where's Odo?


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 29, 2006)

((Odo can come trotting up as the two groups split apart and you can chose which to join))


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 29, 2006)

((Odo can come trotting up just after the two groups split apart and see's Sel's group))


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 29, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> *The Arrest Dean Belhander Group*
> ...
> Heading down the halls, you find a guard. "Good sir," Jaeden asks the guard. "We must see the King again. Where might he be?"
> 
> "He's in a meeting with his Vizier in the King's Antechamber of the Great Theatre, just that way." The guard says, pointing down the hall to the room where you had last seen the King.



"*Thank you, good sir.*" Sel says and continues into the indicated direction.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 30, 2006)

*The Arrest Dean Belhander Group*
Hurrying down the hall you find two guards outside of the door.

"Halt!" They both order, loudly and forcefully. "The King is in Audiance, he'll see no one at this time." 





*The Find Lady Asta Group*
You are in luck when you see a gardener out on the lawn of the first of the homes.  Asking him if princess Kerrol is in.  

"No milord, she's nay been in since she left early dis morning.  Out running errands an' meetin' impo'tant people we 'spect.  She got all gussied up like, which she don't do normally till nights fer goin' out on tha town."  The guardener replies.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 31, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> *The Arrest Dean Belhander Group*
> Hurrying down the hall you find two guards outside of the door.
> 
> "Halt!" They both order, loudly and forcefully. "The King is in Audiance, he'll see no one at this time."



"*With Dean Belhander, who is suspected of treason, and whom the king asked us to approach and arrest.*" Sel looks at the page who was to lead them to Belhander's rooms. "*If the king is alone with Belhander, he may be in danger.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 1, 2006)

"You shall not pass this door."  The stronger of the two guards says.  He is the one on the left and he looks rather impossing.  The guard on the right starts to look a little bit nervous and much less confident.  The guard on the left lowers his hand to the hilt of his sword.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 1, 2006)

Liam quickly thanks the man and flips him a gold coin before hurrying back the way he came, cursing slightly under his breath.  It looks like he chose badly, and the town seems like the likely bet after all.  Sighing to himself he turns away from the houses.

"Back to town."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 6, 2006)

Krueger grumbles and huffs as he and Liam head back toward the palace and the east and the "shopping" that the guard at the east gate spoke of.  

As you come near the palace, you get a strange feeling that something isn't right.  You see a guard running across the rear courtyard, but of course, the guards standing at the gate remain at their post.  You wonder how far the "shopping" is from where you are and how how long it might take to get there.  Considering the women you are looking for are princesses, finding them shouldn't be too much trouble... most likely, there will be a crowd of onlookers following their every move as well as a few guards protecting them.  

Still... if the "Shopping" district is very large... or worse, they've moved on...

*"Ye suppose they caught Belhammer yet?"*  Krueger grunts from a half pace behind Liam.  

((ooc: btw, by this time, you guys are a bit ahead of the other group, chronologically))


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 6, 2006)

Liam sighs, disgusted with himself.  He has wasted his time and still no sign of the princess or Lady Asta.  He can feel something twisting in his stomache as he notes the guard.  Should he be with Sel?  Will he and Krueger be needed, something about his meeting with Lady Asta left him with a strong desire to protect her . . . but was she really in danger.

He pauses at the fork in the road, to the palace or the town.  He dithers, torn for a moment until Krueger's question snaps him out of it.

"I don't know.  We . . . we will go check."

He sets off briskly to meet up with Sel and Odo and the others, muttering to himself.

"I hope I'm doing the right thing."


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 6, 2006)

(is Odo with us?)



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> "You shall not pass this door."  The stronger of the two guards says.  He is the one on the left and he looks rather impossing.  The guard on the right starts to look a little bit nervous and much less confident.  The guard on the left lowers his hand to the hilt of his sword.



"*You are obstructing an official command by the king. Either ask the king or your superior if you want to cover your bases, but otherwise, they will learn of your failure.*"

(Would that be a bluff?)


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 7, 2006)

Arresting group
The guard grin evilly at the elf before him.  "You will not pass this door!"  He says through gritted teeth.  

The other guard begins to look more and more nervous, his hand on the hilt of his sword.




Returning Group
Krueger gives a very short cheer of sorts as he follows Liam toward the gate.  ((you're a bit ahead of the other group, so... sorry this post is sort of filler))


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 7, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Arresting group
> The guard grin evilly at the elf before him.  "You will not pass this door!"  He says through gritted teeth.
> 
> The other guard begins to look more and more nervous, his hand on the hilt of his sword.



"*I see. Craven traitors, losing their loyalty for the promise of a bit coin and a slightly longer life than the loyal subjects. Did you hear about the gnomes? They made the same decision as you, and they were killed by Belhander's men regardless. Oh, it's worthless, guys, let's go.*"
Sel tries to secretly signal his companions to get ready to strike (do we have our weapons, still?) before pretending to turn away, ready to strike as well.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 8, 2006)

The guard chuckles... a sinister, devious chuckle that chills the soul.  "The gnomes were always pawns in this.  What need of a gnome has man?"

((Yes, you do have your weapons))


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 8, 2006)

"*You won't have a better lot as dragon food.*" Sel'Tarien says as he turns away. "*But I have one more thing to say: You are under arrest!*" Sel whirls back around, draws his weapon, and strikes at the guard that admitted his involvement. He strikes to subdue for now.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 9, 2006)

Sel'Tarien strikes without warning... but the guard in front of him is more than aware and draws his own sword to parry.  The guard standing next to him jumps back some in surprise of the move.  But Sel and his guard are sword locked.  "I was waiting for this... didn't think you had the balls.  Not that I can be blamed for that... I mean, you are an elf!"


--------------------==================((ooc))==================--------------------​ 
that's round one, the surprise round... though sadly,  I only rolled a total of 12 for Sel's attack with the guard rolling several number above what he needed to see it coming and not be caught flat footed.

The other guard IS flatfooted until his action in the initiative in round two...


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 9, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "I mean, you are an elf!"



"*This is why you fail. Our spirits are not only unbroken - With every step you took to break us, you only strengthened us!*" Sel taunts as he continues his assault.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2006)

With a reckless disregard for his own personal safety, Liam charges headlong through the filler post.  Little pieces of php code scatter everywhere.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 13, 2006)

Sel'Tarien continues to press on.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2006)

Sel'Tarien brings the pummel of his blade down on the guard before him, having very little effect as the guard calls out "In the name of Lord Movak!"   The blade gets an eerie sheen to it as the vile guard slashes across the body of Sel'Tarien, drawing a line of blood across the elf's chest.  The elf swoons for a moment as he feels his body being... invaded... but somehow he is able to resist.  A strange glow of black and green begins where Sel's blood touches the blade and rolls down the sword until it is absorbed into the arm of the vile guard.

Jaeden draws his own rapier and stabs the guard in front of him squarely in the middle of his body.  The guard gasps and swings his own sword, barely missing the bard.  

Odo watches as Gemble pulls out his small little bow, nochs and arrow and fires under the arm of Sel'Tarien, into the side of the vile guard.



((OOC: it will be a couple turns before Krueger and Liam make it to Sel's group.  Sel takes 5 points of damage and makes a will save))


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 23, 2006)

Smiling grimly after receiving his vile wound, Sel aims to return the favor, and now enters lethal combat.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 25, 2006)

Sel takes the opportunity the Vile Guard affords him, not taking the defensive properly against's Sel's pummel attack and turns the point of his blade into the right chest of the man.  The strike is deep and true and the guard cries out in truest pain.  ((CRIT, doing 12 points of damage))

The guard slashes angrily at Sel, but the nimble elf is easily able to dance away from the blade.

Jaeden stabs the guard in front of him once again, who then falls against the wall and slides down, looking the bard in the eyes with an expression on his face that seems to say "How could *he *beat me so easily?"... but this second guard is a pup when it comes to combat experience and prowse, not even close to par with the Vile Guard who now regains his composure, realizing his previous mistakes.  

Gemble launches another arrow, but this time, fires just wide of both Sel and consequently, of the Vile Guard as well.

((ODO is holding and can will act first next round and then again later that round, normally, if we get a post from him, if no, I'll Auto him on the held action then hold again))


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 26, 2006)

Odo draws his dagger but holds it ready, "if you support the king, take arms against this traitor of the crown and your people."  He tries to sway the non-vile guard to their side.

Diplomacy +15


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2006)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jaeden stabs the guard in front of him ((the non-vile guard)) once again, who then falls against the wall and slides down, looking the bard in the eyes with an expression on his face that seems to say "How could *he *beat me so easily?"... but this second guard is a pup when it comes to combat experience and prowse




The guard flops over on the ground, eyes fixed on Odo... he is dying... but his eyes are fearful, terrified in fact. 







			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Odo draws his dagger but holds it ready, "if you support the king, take arms against this traitor of the crown and your people."  He tries to sway the non-vile guard to their side.




The guard opens his mouth as if to speak, but only blood burbles out.  Watchfully, Odo notices tears beginning to fall from the guards eyes as he tries desperately to talk, managing nothing more than a muted moan.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2006)

"Damnit Jaeden!"  He'll rush to the side of the fallen guard and attempt to apply a healing spell to save him.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 29, 2006)

Grimly, Sel continues his attack against the vile guard.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2006)

"What did I do?"  Jaeden cries out defensively as he lunges at the Vile guard, catching him slightly in the side, a cut that the guard barely seems to notice.

Odo steps forward and quickly casts Cure Minor Wounds to stop the guard from bleeding to death.  A look of relief crosses across the guard's face and he mouths the words "Thank you" just before he passes out... though, he is breathing and the wounds are no longer bleeding out.

Sel cuts across the guard's chest with his rapier, but the sharp tip never finds a good place and does not push through.  

"For the Glory of Lord Movak!"  The vile guard cries out again, activating his blade.  He swings the sword violently at Sel, who is far too nimble for this attack and lithely moves out of the way.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 31, 2006)

Continuing his single-minded pursuit, Sel aims to pierce the vile guard again. "*You're trying to bring glory by missing? Interesting way of life.*"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Aug 31, 2006)

[sblock]Victor, staying invisible, surveys the situation for a moment. He will keep his invisibility (which lasts for minutes) unless either Jaeden, Odo, Sel, or Gemble seem in serious danger.

_It seems I’ve maybe bitten off more than I can chew with this dignitaries thing. What in the name of the Twins is going on?_
[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 7, 2006)

Sel'Tarien thrusts his rapier but only grazes the Vile guard as the guard attempts to twist away from the cut.  ((3 points damage to Vile Guard))

The Vile Guard laughs at Sel's words and attack.  "One cut is not the sum of the attack, elf!"  He growls as the heavy handed attack from the previous round turns back with his own twist and swings harshly into Sel's body, catching him in the lunge.  The blade cuts deeply from Sel's side and up his rib cage and Sel immediately knows he's been sucked into a novice mistake.  However, unlike previous attacks, the Vile Guard had not called out to Movak and in not doing so, he apparently did not activate the magical properties of his wicked sword as there is no glow t hat feeds on the wound and no healing that flows into the Vile Guard's body.  ((Sel takes 9 points of damage.))

Jaeden lunges forward with his own blade and catches the guard center mass, right in the middle of his swing just as the guard caught Sel.  The tip of the blade punctures the heavy plate chestpiece and the Vile guard cries out in pain.  In virtual rage, the Vile guard whirls on Jaeden, gritting his teeth and calling out a string of profanities that would wilt flowers.

Meanwhile, Odo is attending to the wounds of the now passed out guard... he'll live.



Rushing down the hall, Liam, followed by Krueger, hear a howl of pain followed by heaving swearing.  The clang of metal echoes in the hard marble halls and the pair know that there is a fight just ahead.   ((You arrive on the scene of the fight at the end of the next turn))


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 8, 2006)

[sblock]Victor looks on with intrigued eyes. Now wasn’t exactly the time to commit himself to a lethal conflict when none of it was really his business. Though the conflict – rather, any exciting conflict – was of interest to him, he thought it better to wait until there was no longer much danger of being stabbed to begin his inquiry.

[OOC: He continues to hold.][/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 8, 2006)

Sel grits his teeth after the newest wound. "*Even so, you won't draw last blood.*" Sel taunts with his next attack. If he can enter a flanking position along with Jaeden beforehand, he'll do so.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2006)

Odo attempts to drag the unconscious guard away from the fray.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2006)

Sel'Tarien moves diagonally toward the corner with a short five foot step, careful not to let his guard down, in an attempt to flank the Vile Guard.  Jaeden sees the move and similarly steps behind him.  With the advantage of flanking, Sel lashes out with his rapier and scores another hit, but does not get a cut deep enough nor strong enough to do any serious harm.  ((Sel does 4 points of damage to the vile guard))

Jaeden also strikes with a similar result.

"Cute."  The vile guard hisses, then carefully moves five feet past jaeden toward where Odo is struggling to drag the fallen guard away from the door and the fight.  "He doesn't belong to you, runt!"  The vile guard growls at the halfling as gemble darts to the other side of the hall.  Then with a mighty blow and calling upon the name of Movak, the Vile Guard drives his sword into the chest of the fallen guard.  There is a rush of wind as energies of some kind flow up the Vile Guard's sword and into the Vile Guard's body.  He laughs demonically as the fallen guard screams out from his formerly unconcious state.  And with that scream, a whisp of what could only be described as smoke floats up from the fallen guard, looking very much like the guard himself then desolves into nothingness while the body of the guard goes limp... dead.






((OOC:  Krueger and Liam arrive at this moment))


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2006)

Odo growls, spitting at the foot of the guard, he steps in opposite Jaeden, draws the dagger they recovered earlier and stabs at the guard.









*OOC:*


+9 (+2 from flanking included) dagger of villiany (1d3 + 1 + 1d6 SA due to flanking)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2006)

*Ac 16   Hp 20/20*

Liam skids into the room just in time to see the guard's stabbing.  A quick glance around the room reveals his friends engaged in battle with one guard. . . and something else.  Liam stares into an empty corner of the room for a second.

"Who the hell are you?"

Quickly turning back to matters at hand, he levels on hand at the guard and arcane energy crackles as a bolt fires towards the obvious opponent.

[sblock=Victor]The newly arrived Liam looks you straight in the eyes as he asks his question.[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Eldritch Blast +7 touch attack, 2d6 damage.
Seeing invisible, ethereal.  DR 1/Cold Iron[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 11, 2006)

Sel stands frozen in shock for about a second, stunned by the sheer coldness of the deed he just witnessed. Though he had missed just how the other guard was dropped, he had seen the murder first-hand. While he tries to process what just happened, he follows up against the vile guard and strikes at him again.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 12, 2006)

Growling as viciously as a halfling can, Odo moves forward, his tiny legs and feet easily able to avoid the large, dead body of the fallen guard.  The Vile Guard laughs as the dagger is easily turned away. 

Sel'Tarien, shaking himself free of the shocking murder he has just witnessed, Sel presses his attack, stepping forward and spears the Vile guard in the side with his rapier, drawing a good deal of blood.  

With the Vile Guard having moved out of the way of the door, Jaeden opens it and steps into the room, calling out as he does, "Your Highness?  Are you alright? Where are you?"

"CURSE YOU!"  The Vile Guard shouts out at Jaeden, then without heed to his own defenses, charges across the room at Jaeden.  Both Sel'Tarien and Odo are fully able to take adventage of the dropping defenses and score more blood against the Vile Guard.  Crying out at the top of his lungs, the Vile Guard invokes the name of his lord, Movak, the King's own brother, as his blade pierces deeply into the back of Jaeden, who cries out in agony as life energy flows from him into the Vile Guard, closing up some of his wounds.

With Liam's inexplicable talking to a wall "Who the hell are you?"  He says, his attention is quickly drawn back to the fight when the bard cries out.  The warlock unleashes a dangerous bolt of Eldritch energy from his hands that seems to singe the air and leave the faintest scent of sulfur.  The bolt is true, nailing the Vile Guard in the back.  The guard turns back around, glaring evilly at the group just beyond the door.  

With the cry of Jaeden, the dwarf also shouts out his blood-curdling battle cry and charges the Vile guard.  The dwarf slams into the Vile guard with the blade of his axe spraying a wide arc of blood around the room.  The guard is almost in shock and the ferocity of the Dwarf's attack and you can hear him muttering to himself "Where the hell did he come from?"

Meanwhile, Jaeden continues to scream... but not in pain... in fear!  He swats at the air around him as if he's being attacked by a swarm of bees until he trips over himself and falls to the ground, still crying out in fear.


-------------------==================((OOC))==================-------------------​
*Odo*: Attacks Vile Guard rolling 5 (1d20) +9 (Bonuses + Flanking) = 14, miss.
AoO attack against Vile Guard rolling 15 (1d20) +7 (bonuses) = 22, HIT!  Doing 2 (1d3) +1 (Bonuses) = 3 points of damage.

*Sel'Tarien*:Attacks Vile Guard rolling 17 (1d20) +9 (Bonuses) = 26, HIT!  Doing 5 (1d6) +4 (bonuses) = 9 points of damage.  ((I'm also adding 2 extra points of damage because I believe I accidentally added only +2 damage one time when I rolled a 1 for damage and gave only 3 points of damage in an earlier hit))
AoO against Vile Guard rolling 14 (1d20) +9 (Bonuses) = 23, HIT!  Doing 2 (1d6) +4 (Bonuses) = 6 points of damage.

*Liam*: Eldritch Blast at Vile Guard, ranged touch attack rolling 9 (1d20) +7 (bonuses) = 16, HIT!  Doing 8 (2d6) points of damage. 

*Victor*: (holding) 


The blue circle around Victor's mini is to show him as invisible... Only Liam can see Victor at this moment.  Jaeden failed his will save (rolling a natural 1) and is now plagued by "Horrific Visions"


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 12, 2006)

Sel'Tarien rushes in after Krueger to attack the vile guard again and look for the king.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 13, 2006)

The _invisible_ newcomer is for a moment completely at a loss for words. Invisibility was... not absolute, he realized.

"Not a foe," he finally asserts, with more confidence then he had intended.

The guard, whose demeanor Victor had picked up on by now troubled him. Stabbing one of his own brethren? There was something inherently... inhuman about the way he acted. He almost broke invisibility to intervene, but decided to wait just a little longer before doing something he would regret.

He moves, still _invsible_ to Jaeden, hoping that the man wouldn't hurt himself. If Victor will break invisibility to stop any self-destructive action.

[OOC: move to Jaeden, staying invisible]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 15, 2006)

Liam grunts noncommittally at their unseen guest, but focuses more on the task at hand.  He tries to maneuver closer to the doorway to attempt a clear shot at the vile guard without hindering Sel's path to their foe.

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch Blast +7 touch attack, 2d6 damage.
Seeing invisible, ethereal. DR 1/Cold Iron [/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 17, 2006)

Seeing the potential for devestating injury and realizing the source from which that potential has come, Victor rush past the vile guard unnoticed to watch over the handsome bard, flailing around on the floor in utter terror.  Victor watches but the bard seems to do nothing at this point that could harm himself, other than laying at the feet of the vicious Vile Guard.

In pain, the Vile Guard whirls around on Krueger.  "BY THE POWER OF LORD MOVAK!"  He shouts and shoves his blade into the shoulder of the dwarf.  

The dwarf grimmaces, *"BE THAT ALL YE GOTS?" * The dwarf taunts, managing to shrug off the horrific visions that the sword induces, which felled Jaeden only a moment before.  Unfortunately, the energy drained from Krueger flows into the Vile Guard, closing the gash from Krueger's axe somewhat.

Sel'Tarien rushes forward and skewers the Vile Guard on his rapier.  The elf then looks around the room quickly for signs of the King.  But the king is nowhere to be found.  However, the chair in the middle of the room has a splatter of fresh blood on it.

Liam once again summons the dark energies that brew inside of him and sends another eldritch blast at the Vile guard, one that scores a hit and makes him wince in pain.  The Vile Guard is not looking so well now, his face is haggard and wounds now finally cover his body, unhealed.

Gemble runs up, following Liam, for a better look, but otherwise, doesn't do anything else.  Meanwhile, Odo turns back to his former patien looking for some sign of life, some hope that the man might yet be saved... but finds no such sign.


-------------------==================((OOC))==================-------------------​
*Odo*: Holding

*Sel'Tarien*:Attacks Vile Guard rolling 15(1d20) +9 (Bonuses) = 24, HIT! Doing 4 (1d6) +4 (bonuses) = 8 points of damage. 

*Liam*: Eldritch Blast at Vile Guard, ranged touch attack rolling 16 (1d20) +7 (bonuses) = 23, HIT! Doing 7 (2d6) points of damage.

*Victor*: Moved, holding action


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 18, 2006)

Liam curses to himself as the guard remains standing still.  They don't have time for this.  Something bad is happened somewhere.  And he still hasn't found Lady Asta.

"Lord Movak be damned!  And you as well!"

Dark bands of energy illuminate his face with sickly light for a moment as his hand glows and unleashes another bolt towards their foe.

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch Blast +7 touch attack, 2d6 damage.
Seeing invisible, ethereal. DR 1/Cold Iron [/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 19, 2006)

"*Where has the traitor taken the king?*" Sel shouts out as he continues his assault.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 21, 2006)

While Victor and Odo continue with their previous actions, Sel'Tarien lunges forward again with his rapier, catching the struggling vile guard right in center mass, his sharp rapier easily puncturing the chestplate as would be expected from such a weapon with a clean strike.  The guard grunts in pain, and raises his sword.  Krueger roars ferociously and raises his own axe.  The guard calls upon the name of Movak... but before he can finish, a bolt of eldritch energy smashes into his face and he topples over onto the ground, twitching.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 22, 2006)

Sel nearly collapses himself as he sees the murderous guard drop. "*The king! He must be somewhere. Alone with the traitor!*"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 22, 2006)

Liam stares around the room for a second.

"But there's no exit. . . "

Then suddenly remembering he whirls around facing empty air.

"You, 'not a foe'.  Do you know anything?  Did you see the king?"


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 22, 2006)

Victor kicks a dead body to break the illusion.

"I don't know much, admittingly," he said. "I saw the king earlier at a gathering of dignitaries, but didn't speak directly with him."

Victor paused only momentarily. "Is this kind of violence common here?"


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 23, 2006)

*"Probably!" * The dwarf grunts in answer to Victor's question, his opinion of anything not dwarven coming through.  

Now, with a moment to look around a bit, you all easily notice the splatter of blood on the chair.  Then you see a trail of blood drips across the floor to the right most bookcase along the northern (top) wall...


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 23, 2006)

Sel, worried about his friend talking to thin air is all the more shocked to see _someone emerge_ from that thin air. "*Who in Enber's name are you?*" he asks.



> "Is this kind of violence common here?"



"*It shouldn't be. It should be peaceful. But dark forces are at work, and traitors seem to sprout like mushrooms recently. Wait, do you see that trail?*" Sel notices the blood, and takes a closer look at the bookshelf.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 23, 2006)

"I am just a student. You should consider me no more or no less than what that entails. And call me Victor."

He follows the trail cautiously and tried to make what he could of the bookcase from a distance.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 24, 2006)

The dotted trail of blood ends at the edge of the bookcase... and in fact, one of those dots is cut in half at the bookshelf itself, apparently running under the bookcase.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 25, 2006)

"*And how long have you been here, watching?*" Sel calmly asks as he tries to determine if he can simply move the bookcase away. If that is the case, he'll ask Krueger for help.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 25, 2006)

Liam stands aside and waits for the heftier types to see what is going on with the bookshelf.  Meanwhile he takes a look over the fallen guard to see if there is anything on him of value, or informational use, like a neatly written memo explaining who he was working for.

[sblock=ooc]Detect Magic[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 25, 2006)

Sel'Tarien: [sblock]To your eye, the bookshelf looks awefully heavy, but it does seem to be a freestanding piece of furnature (ie. not built into the wall).  However, you are quite sure by now that the bookshelf has some kind of magical quality that allows it to move aside somehow to reveal a secret passage.  What triggers that, however, is unknown to you for the moment.[/sblock]

Liam: [sblock]Looking over the Vile Guard's Stuff, you find nothing that a normal guard of Enbertont wouldn't have. He does have 24 gp and 82 SP on him in a small pouch. His sword you KNOW is different, even if it looks completely normal.  It radiates a strong necromantic and vile aura.(ala detect magic)[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 26, 2006)

"*I think we could move it if need be, but there must be another way.*" Sel says, quickly scanning the bookcase for any oddities.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 26, 2006)

Liam grabs the pouch for now, but kicks the guards sword away from him, into a corner of the room.  Best not to touch such an item.  At Sel's word, he turns his attentions to the bookshelf to see if his arcane sight can reveal anything about it.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Sep 26, 2006)

"Not long enough to learn your darkest secrets, I assure you," said Victor. "I presume from the fact that you've all just turned your backs to me for several moments -- defenseless -- that I appear harmless enough."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 26, 2006)

Liam shrugs.

"It's not that you're quite so harmless as it is that we've got more important stuff on our mind.  Treason.  Regicide.  The fate of the world hanging in the balance."

He pauses in his speech for a second, considering the precision of his statement.

"We're trying to stop those first two things, just to clarify."


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 26, 2006)

"*Besides, you've had ample opportunity to backstab us while that guard was still up and fighting.*" Sel adds. "*You apparently didn't helped us, but you also didn't help him.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 28, 2006)

Krueger thinks over Sel's statements as the elf makes them... the dwarf's own emotions ranging from outright rage at the thought of the new arrival not helping him and his companions to acceptance of the newcomer at not helping the enemy.  Not sure what to make of it all, the dwarf turns his attention to the bookshelf.  Hefting his axe, he nods at the shelf as if asking permission to chop through it.

Sel'Tarien: [sblock] You now notice two oddities to the bookshelf.  The first is the stark white binding of a book amid a plethora of other, leather bound books of various shades of brown.  This particular book is at shoulder height to you and almost directly in the middle of the shelf.  The other is a bit of wax dripping over the edge of the bookcase near the candlestick that sits on top... almost as if the candlestick were tipped forward with some of the wax dripping out.  It would be a reach... but a human, generally a few more inches taller than an elf, shouldn't have any trouble reaching it... especially King Promus, despite his middle age, still strikes a rather sturdy frame at right around six feet of height.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 28, 2006)

"*Book or Candle?*" Sel wonders, then reaches for the candle. If he can't reach it, he'll ask  someone taller to try it.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 1, 2006)

Grabbing the candle, the elf notes that it seems to be somehow attached to the top of the bookcase.  However, it does lean forward, and with that motion, the whole bookcase slides to the side revealing a darkened corridor and a spiral staircase heading down.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 2, 2006)

(Would the corridor be completely dark if the bookshelf closes gain? If so, Sel asks if anyone can make light. Otherwise, he'll go in immediately.)


----------



## ender_wiggin (Oct 2, 2006)

Victor's eyes widened to the sight of the hidden corridor.

Thoughts ran through his mind. _Saving the kingdom from what? I cannot say that when the time comes to fight that I will be on their side._

"It looks like an investigation is not out of the question," he said, peering carefully down the new pathway.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 3, 2006)

there seems to be a wall sconce somewhere down the spiral staircase that provides the dimmest light.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2006)

Liam peers down the corridor with the others.

"We should hurry."

He looks back towards the fallen bard.

"Will Jaeden be alright?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 3, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Liam peers down the corridor with the others.
> 
> "We should hurry."
> 
> ...



"*You are right, we need to go.

Jaeden? I hope he will.*"


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 5, 2006)

All Liam can do is shrug.  There is no time to see to the bard right now, hopefully the spell will fade with time.

He hurries down the corridor looking for signs of passage.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 15, 2007)

*"We go!" * Krueger shouts and hurridly stomps to the once hidden stairwell.  

"I'll watch over Jaeden."  The halfling, Gemble, says worriedly... though, the worry seems to be more about what lay at the bottom of the stairs than the condition of the bard.  

once entering the stairwell, you can make out voices echoing from deep down a long corridor and up the stone walled staircase.  The words themselves are jumbled as multiple words come echoing to you at the same time but they appear to be orders given by someone as the tone is clear and constant through the blurred words, delivered with authority.  However, the voice is decidedly deeper than the Good King's voice.

Krueger seems to be building momentum as if he's going to charge down the staircase.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2007)

Liam nods absently to Gemble as he follows Krueger down the stair case.  He takes more care with his movements.  Whoever is down there must know that the dwarf is coming, but there is no reason to announce their numbers.

[sblock=ooc]Hide +9; Move Silently +9

Just reminders, since it's been so long.
Seeing invisible, darkvision 60'[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2007)

Sel'Tarien rushes along with Krueger down the staircase, or more like ahead of him.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 18, 2007)

The elf, Sel'Tarien, easily outstrides the dwarf and slips into the stairwell before him, heading down the stairs.  Once at the bottom, Sel and Krueger see a long corridor stretching off to their right.  There is only the minimum of light coming from the sparcely placed sconces containing everburn torches.  The duo follows the hall as it winds it's way along like a snake trail.  Liam comes along behind them some distance... and far more quietly.  There are a couple of passages that intersect with the hall, but deciding which to follow isn't difficult with the occasional noises, now comprised of laughs and dull thuds.

Suddenly, after turning a bend, Sel and Krueger see an open doorway and a room beyond which is well lit.  In the middle of that room you see the Good King Promus on his knees as he tries to get to his feet.  In front of and behind the King are two men, dressed as guards, possibly Vile Guards as you so recently defeated ((Yeah, recent... in game, but no RL))  Behind them all, from your vantage point, you see Dean Belhander, the King's Vizier grinning as one of the guards kicks the King back to the ground.  He laughs and looks up seeing the elf and dwarf.   With a smile, he says, "They're here."   

With that, one of the guards takes a step toward you, reaches out and slams the door shut.  The last thing you see is the face of the King look your way, face bloodied.  He looks about to shout out something to you when the door slams closed between you.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 18, 2007)

Liam comes up behind the others to find them standing at a closed door.  He steps back from the door and gestures for Krueger to attempt to open it.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 23, 2007)

((I was waiting for another response, but maybe everyone was waiting on krueger))

Krueger grins as he starts to charge the door, compliying happily with Liam's direction.  The door crashes open as the bulky dwarf plaughs through it.  But no sooner does he burst through the door than the two guards cut into the dwarf with their swords, as well, 3 crossbow bolts appear in the dwarf, apparently shot from the sides of the doorway.  Krueger howls in pain as the battered door is slowly being repositioned, though rather unsuccessfully as it is well abused by the rush of the dwarf.  

Those with sharp senses, note that King Promus and Dean Belhander have moved to the far side of the room.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Can I see the guards who targeted Kreuger?  Well enough to target them?

Are they just trying to close the door again, or it came off it's hinges entirely and they're holding it up?[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 24, 2007)

Sel grimaces as he sees Krueger getting slashed and skewered, and tries to get into the room. Depending on the situation inside, he'll either attempt to reach the traitor, or fight against the guards (not sure if there are two or five guards?).


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 24, 2007)

Only the two guards who you saw previously are in view.  Where or from whom the crossbow bolts came you cannot tell.  The door itself is still attached but busted up pretty badly, mainly around the locking mechanism where Krueger bust through


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2007)

Arcane energy crackles from his hand as Liam gets a glance through the broken door to the guards beyond.  He just sent Krueger in there, it was his responsability to make sure the dwarf didn't get trapped in there alone.  He calls out even as he fires a blast at the nearest guard.

"Don't let them close the door!"

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch blast one of the guards at the door.
+7 touch attack, 2d6 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 25, 2007)

If we can't get through the door right now, Sel will try to help breaking it.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 25, 2007)

Eldritch energy cackles from Liam's hands and explodes out at the guard he sees through the closing door.  The bolt is true and the guard howls in pain, his veins all turning black as the energy dissipates throughout his body before returning to normal.  Sel heads forward to try to stop the door from being closed.  But the guard who absorbed the mighty blast rushes forward through the door, howling now in rage at Liam.  "The plan..." The second guard shouts out, but his words are lost on the first guard as he barrels toward Liam and Sel.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2007)

Liam is surprised at the sudden rush from the guard, but does his best to keep his head about him.  He draws his dagger from his belt, and steps back away from his attacker.  The dagger in his hand feels odd, and he realizes that he has not had to draw it in anger since he purchased before his journey to Tev El'Rhoe.  Now is no time for experimentation.  With the dagger in one hand, he hurls another blast at the oncoming guard.

"Traitorous dog!"

[sblock=ooc]FA: Draw dagger
5' step back
Blast the guard again[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2007)

((OOC: Sel is between Liam and the rushing guard... so I'd like to get his post before I respond to this one.  The guard doesn't even seem to notice Sel))


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 29, 2007)

Sel will attempt to strike the guard as he rushes by.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 30, 2007)

Sel deftly steps to the side, seeing an opportunity to attack opening, should this guard continue his tunnel visioned assault on Liam.  The Elf slashes out with his rapier ((attack roll; 22 total, 6 total points of damage)) as Liam blasts him once again with the Eldritch energy ((attack roll; 18 total, 9 points of damage)).  The guard grunts as he continues his charge.  As the guard passes by the elf, Sel stabs him in the kidney again with his rapier ((AoO roll; 19, 9 points of damage))

The guard looks significantly weakened but still quite dangerousas he shoves his sword into Liam's side ((Attack roll; 19 total, 8 points of damage)).  The sword glows an eeire green and black as it seems to pump dark and evil energy into Liam.  As well, a light bluish glow flows back into the guard and he looks slightly healthier... but not much.  It is obvious on the guard's face now that he has made a serious tactical error.  He turns to face Sel, figuring he can't do much to stop the bolts of eldritch energy that have wracked his body in so much pain, but he can perhaps out fight the elf and his puny little rapier.  "I'll break that toothpick with the might of my blade, long ear!"  He growls at Sel'Tarien as he presents his own long sword.

Meanwhile, Liam's head begins to swirl with visions of the netherworld and torments and tortures of all kinds.  The warlock convulses and starts to scream.  Even though he's spent much of his life dedicated to the darker things, nothing has prepaired him for this.  Demons and devils now swirl around in his head, torturing unfortunate souls, eating their intestines, raping them, ripping flesh from their bodies, and stabbing them with barbed, poisoned claws... and yet, despite the fact that they are not doing it to him, he feels everything and can see it from the eyes of the unfortunate that it is happening to.  

((Liam failed the Horrific Visions save.  He can make a new roll each turn to break free from the full effect and act again, however, he will suffer a -2 to pretty much everything until he succeeds on a second roll, which he can make every minute after the first success... this is what happened to Jaeden earlier))


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 2, 2007)

Liam clutches at his head in agony, as if he could rip the very images from his mind, but they continue to torment him.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 2, 2007)

"*Others have tried that, traitor. You see how well they fared.*" Sel replies, continuing his attack on the vile guard.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 4, 2007)

Sel dances around the blade of the guard as he brings his sword down in a classicly powerful, though somewhat inaccurate "double axe handle" style cut.  With his deft movement, Sel skewers the guard in the shoulder where he sees a gaping spread between armored plates (by his accurate elven standards).  The swift blade plunges into the guard, who grimmaces and takes a step back, buying time to compose himself for a second.  He was still reacting and being carried by his rage rather than controlling it and using it.  The elf was a skilled bladesman and the guard did not want to leave himself vulnerable again... knowing that the next shot might be the last!

Liam falls back against the wall as he holds his head and staggers around, the painful visions nearly driving him insane.  Though only a few seconds have passed, Liam wonders if it will ever end and how many more minutes he can endure.

((OOC:  Guard rolled a natural 1, so I gave Sel a free crit... but only rolled a 2... still, that's like 12 damage which puts the guard close to dropping.  Pretty much any hit now will do it.  Liam also rolled low on his save, but not a 1 at least.  This morning the dice were pretty aweful.  Sorry fellas... oh... and are we missing a member here?  Anyone seen Ender_Wiggen around lately?))


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 5, 2007)

Liam tries to grit his teeth against the mental anguish, but can't seem to push past the horrors.

[sblock=ooc]I'm fairly sure he's said in the past that he doesn't check the PbP forums regularly without a game.  I think we're the only one he was still in, so he may not be aware of the return.  You have an e-mail address?[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 9, 2007)

Sel, seeing his chance to get the traitor, presses on against the vile guardian.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 13, 2007)

Sel makes a classic fencing lunge at the Vile Guard, scoring a perfect shot that punctures the brestplate.  The guard grimmaces in pain as his eyes go dark and, falling, tries feebly to catch the nimble elf with one last, but futile, cut of his blade.  It is nothing for the Elf to sweep aside the blade with his rapier.  

With the guard on the ground, out cold, Sel looks to Liam, who after a few moments begins to come out of it.  Though he no longer feels the agony, Liam still can see the ghostly images swirling around his head.  It will prove to be quite a distraction.  ((Remember, a -2 on pretty much all actions until the second save is made, which may be attempted each minute))


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2007)

Liam shakes his head, but the visions remains.  His screams have reduced to groans as he sits up, picking the fallen guard out from between the images that assault his mind.  His eyes attempt to seek out reality, checking on the door and the remaining guard.

[sblock=ooc]What has been happening with Kreugar and the other guard while this was happening?[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2007)

Now that it's quieted down a little in the moments after the brief fight, you can hear from the other side of the partially destroyed door sounds of a fight and through the cracks and busted planks, you can see shadows and flashes of men and steel that give the vary same impression.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2007)

Liam shakes slightly as he pulls himself to his feet, but he waves Sel away, gesturing towards the door.

"Come on, we have work to do!  Help me with this door."

Doing his best to remain standing, he tries opening the door, putting his shoulder to it if it resists him and making room for Sel to lend his aid.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 15, 2007)

"*Right, we need to get in.*" Sel nods as he joins Liam in working on the door and getting in.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2007)

The battered door is easily opened, if not partially destroyed with the effort of Liam and Sel.  Inside the room stands Krueger, body filled with bolt shafts as he valiantly tries to battle the Vile Guard in the room.  Even from behind, the dwarf looks weakened as a volley of more crossbow bolts, 4 perhaps, hit the dwarf.  Most of the bolts are deflected by the dwarf's ruddy armor, but one bites into the dwarf, who staggers as he parries a cut from the Vile Guard.  To your left and right, you see walls with a pair of murderholes on each.  You hear the tell tale clicking of heavy crossbows being cranked for another shot.  

Behind the frey stands Dean Belhander.  He kicks the Good King Promus in the stomach as the King again tries to get to his feet.  "You filth."  The King scolds the Vizier.  But Belhander ignors the King's words and seems to focus in on you.

"Glad to see you could make it.  Your dog's just about finished."  He says with wickedness in his voice as he glares at the dwarf.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 18, 2007)

"*The six of you couldn't bring down a single man in that time? Your overconfidence is misapplied.*" Sel'Tarien says calmly as he moves at Krueger's side (hopefully covering him a bit) and attacks the vile guard.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 19, 2007)

Liam wastes no words on the vizier or his guard, instead moving to stand on the opposite side of the dwarf, hoping to draw some of the fire, knowing that his magic will afford him some degree of protection.  Arcane energy crackles from his hand and he levels a blast at the traitorous Belhander, hoping to draw attention away from the king as well.

[sblock=ooc]Move Krueger's other side (the one Sel isn't on), but not so close as to be threatened by the guard.  Something like.

```
G 
L KS
```
DR 1/cold iron
ranged attacks vs. Liam suffer 20% miss chance (entropic shielding)
seeing invisible, etc.

Ranged touch vs. Belhander +7 attack 2d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 19, 2007)

"Me shore be glad ta see ye two."  Krueger grunts as the two heroes take up his sides.  

"Wrong, of course, we were just toying w... AUGH!"  Belhander starts to say before taking the eldritch blast to the chest.  "You'll pay for that!"  He snarls as he steps forward while pulling two black bladed daggers.  

The Vile guard is deft and skilled, and both Krueger's and Sel'Tarien's attacks miss... but then, so does his as the dwarf ducks under a swing meant to take his head.  

The clicking of the heavy crossbows stop as bolts are placed and the hulking weapon hefted and aimed...


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 19, 2007)

Liam smiles grimly as he draws Belhander away from the king.  He has achieved his primary goal, but of course now the angry traitor's attention was quite focused.  The one time his plans had to work out. . . so be it.  He nods calmly to the vizier.

"I'm sure I shall."

He dances back from the dark blades and weighs his options as he readies another blast of energy.

[sblock=ooc]Trying to avoided eating a full-attack   Liam will attempt to move away from Belhander. . . I don't know if he's already adjacent or what?  If so, just the 5ft step away to avoid an AoO, otherwise 10-ft back to keep my personal bubble intact.

Has the vile guard been injured at all by Krueger, or does he appear unhurt?  If the guard is wounded, he gets the blast.

Touch attack (+5, sorry I forgot the penalty from the mind visions last time, I hope it didn't matter)

Otherwise Liam continues to focus on Belhander.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 21, 2007)

Dismayed by his miss, Sel'Tarien nevertheless carries on against the vile guard.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 21, 2007)

Liam backs away as Belhander stalks forward after him as the Vile Guard lashes out at Krueger with his sword.  But now, with Sel by his side, the dwarf commits himself to fight defensively and again parries away the cut.  Sel lunges forward with perfect timing and catches the Vile Guard just under the arm, in the armpit and feels his blade grind across a rib.  

Liam sees that this hurts the Vile Guard and that the guard has several large gashes from Krueger's own axe.  It would appear that if not for the Vile Guard's nasty weapon, which brings some form of healing after it's cut is delivered, that the Vile Guard may have fallen to Krueger's attacks.  Liam turns his Eldritch Energies on the guard who cries out now and becomes as wobbly as the dwarf.  A look of fear flashes through his eyes.

But then a rush of air and faint whistles bring a volley of crossbow bolts, one of which catches Liam in the thigh  ((6 points of damage)) and narrowly misses Sel'Tarien.  But the dwarf, minding the blade of the Vile Guard catches a bolt in the kidney, cries out and falls over to the ground.  

Belhander crowtches, ready to pounce... when suddenly some wood splatters and shatters over his head.  The King stands behind the Vizier holding the broken remnants of a chair.  Belhander staggers to a few feet to the wall, which he uses to brace himself upright.  He looks up and blood trickles down his forehead.  Belhander glares evilly at the Good King, who also stands on wobbling legs, though somehow manages to retain an air of regalness about him.  

"You lived only because it was fun... This isn't fun any more!"  Belhander growls at the King, pointing one of his black bladed daggers at Promus menacingly.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2007)

*Liam 14/20*

Liam grins slightly, despite the pain in his leg and salutes the king with his dagger.

"A noble blow, sire!"

Then arcane energy crackles from his other hand as he once more returns to battle.  A few moments before the crossbowmen can fire again, Krueger fallen, the vile guard weakens, and the traitorous Belhander holds a dagger to the king.  Not much time to decide.

[sblock=ooc]Hey, wouldja look at that.  Point blank shot.  +1 on attack and damage within 30'.  I need to start looking at my character sheet more often.

So that'll be +6 touch attack, 2d6+1 damage

Now who to shoot . . .

Vile guard if he's still up.
Otherwise Belhander.

If the guard gets the shot, Liam will then close with Belhander to threaten with his dagger.  With my 14 hit points. . . You did use the miss chance and DR against my crossbow bolt, right?  Just checking. . . *sigh*

. . .

you know, this would be a great time for our wizard. . . or cleric/rogue . . . or you know, ANYONE to help    [/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 21, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]you know, this would be a great time for our wizard. . . or cleric/rogue . . . or you know, ANYONE to help    [/sblock]



[sblock]We'll even settle for a recovered bard. [/sblock]
"*You have already lost, Belhander, at least your lackeys should realize that.*" Sel quips as he goes against the vile guard again, partially in the hope to get the crossbowmen to disengage. "*And before you begin your predictable speech, I am well aware that you are insignifact compared to what is to come.*"

(Hey, if I can distract the traitor from the king by making him angry at me, why not? )


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 23, 2007)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> [sblock]We'll even settle for a recovered bard. [/sblock]



[sblock]No, no.  We need help, remember?    

*COUGHbardssuckCOUGH*[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 23, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [sblock]No, no.  We need help, remember?
> 
> *COUGHbardssuckCOUGH*[/sblock]



[sblock]Hey, they still have hit points and a body to put between us and the enemies. That helps. [/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 24, 2007)

((OOC:  Hafrogman, I used the 20% miss chance, but I did forget about his cold iron DR... you get to add an HP now... so go tank belhander with your bad 15 hp havin' self))

Liam makes a snap choice and blasts the Vile Guard, hoping that, being on wobbly legs, he'll fall.  The Eldritch energy splashes over him and envelopes him.  The guard cries out and topples over like a stack of children's blocks pushed over.  

With the guard dropping before him, Sel turns his attention on the traitor. * "You have already lost, Belhander, at least your lackeys should realize that."*  He taunts, trying to divert the man's attention from the Good King Promus.  Sel moves forward quickly, as only an elf can, and gets between Belhander and the King.  The elf lunges at the vizier but the human is very swift and agile for a man his age, and he easily sidesteps the rapier and steps toward Sel'Tarien.  The first dagger grazes Sel but the second misses completely as Sel also sidesteps.    Even though the cut of the dagger barely hit the elf, it is still a Vile blade... but one that does not need to be activated with Praise of their lord, Movak.  Sel feels the sting, but then sees the blade glow as it absorbs something from him that flows back into Belhander, healing him ever so slightly.  ((2 points of damage (minimum), Belhander heals half that))  The elf feels the evil of the blade wash up his arm and into his body but he is able to battle back the vile images with no other ill effects.  

The clicking of heavy crossbows being cranked to armed ends.

"LOOK OUT!  CROSSBOWS!"  Jaeden shouts from the doorway, not realizing you are more than aware of the cursed bolts.  Jaeden and Gemble appear at the doorway.  King Promus looks around him and sees the openings on the end of the room where he is that leads behind the walls to where the crossbowmen are firing through the murderholes.  The king steps behind one side.  "You men there, put down those weapons!"  The king orders


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 27, 2007)

Sel, worried about the king, stabs at Belhander once more, and if this drops the traitor, hurries to King Promus and exclaims to the crossbowmen "*Belhander has fallen. Drop your weapons as the king commanded.*" in the hope to be able to shield the king if the crossbowmen are too fanatic.
If the traitor does not fall from his attack, Sel will try to signal his companions to look after the king.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 27, 2007)

*Liam 15/20*

Liam spares barely a glance for Gemble and Jaeden as he makes for the king, hoping to provide some measure of threat beyond the unarmed monarch.

"See to Krueger!"

He stands by the king, energy crackling from his fingers as he regards them with silent anger.

[sblock=ooc]Move to the king.  Ready an action to blast the first archer that doesn't drop his crossbow.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 28, 2007)

Sel'Tarien lunges at the foul traitor... but this man is even more skilled an nimble than the Vile Guard he had just faced.  Fortunately, Sel also is skilled and nimble... and now armed with a bit of knowledge of the other man's fighting style.  Liam moves to try to get to the King's side after alerting the newly arriving Jaeden and Gemble to Krueger's near fatal situation (He's at -8 hps right now)  

"SHOOT THE KING!  END HIS REIGN AND USHER IN THE NEW ERA!"  Belhander shouts victoriously as he sees the Good King step behind the wall.  Then, seeing Liam moving to the King's side, he leaps at the warloch.  "No, you will not, tainted soul."  Belhander stabs Liam in the side as Sel siezes the opportunity and lunges, driving his own blade into Belhander's ribs as he passes by to get to Liam. 

The visions swirl again in Liam's head, threatening to overtake him.  But he's seen this horror before and overcome it (Though, the ghostly images haunt him still) and does not succumb.  

"HE'S DYING!"  Jaeden shouts, more out of desperation than that of a man trying to alert others to a desperate situation.  Gemble moves in like a trained paramedic, quickly and calmly attending to the wounds of the dwarf.  His hands work quickly as he tries to stop the precious blood's final drop.  

Two crossbow bolts smash into the wall next to Gemble and Jaeden as the two archers fire, hastily changing targets not wanting to see the dwarf gain his feet and strength again.  Jaeden sees the work of the halfling and turns his body to try to provide cover for them, quickly casting a warding spell to help assist him in not getting hit too greiviously.  

The two guards holding heavy crossbows hear the words of their traitorous master but stand dumbfounded looking at the King, not sure what they should do.

--------------------------------- (((OOC))) ---------------------------------​
Sel'Tarien:  Attacks Belhander but misses rolling a total of 13.  Attack of Opportunity against Belhander rolling a total of 21 and hitting doing a total of 10 points of damage.

Liam:  Moves to the King's side.  Hit by Belhander with a total roll of 19 and takes 7 points of damage (belhander healed 3).  Save vs. Horrific Visions total Fort roll of 18 for a save.  Will attempt second save on original horrific visions effect next round.  

King Promus: Uses "Command" skill on guards to stay their actions.  ((This is a "Noble Package" ability that he (or any noble) would have in a setting COMPLETELY in my world))


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 28, 2007)

Sel tries to take advantage of Belhander's attempt to reach Liam and strikes him again.

(If Belhander does drop this time, Sel will try to get to the other crossbowmen and tell them to drop their weapons.)


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2007)

*Liam 8/20*

Liam grits his teeth against the pain of his wounds and staggers away from the traitor, his held blast quickly turned towards Belhander.  Anger flashes across his face and he stands up straight for a moment, facing down his attacker.

"YOU would dare to call ME tainted?!"

He spits contemptuously in the face of the vizier and follows it up with another blast of energy.

[sblock=ooc]Attempt to 5' step away from Belhander
+6 touch attack; 2d6+1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 1, 2007)

Belhander laughs as he wipes the spittle from his cheek with the back of his hand.  "Your tainted blood, which gives your your power.  You really ought to join us.  I know Lord Movak could find great use for one such as you."  Belhander offers as he twists to parry Sel'Tarien's thrust and repost with a strike the elf also parries.  

Liam steps back from Belhander and fires off another Eldritch blast that strikes the Vizier in the shoulder.  His face winces in agony as he begins to look somewhat less than himself and much more ragged, tired and hurt.  

"Put down those crossbows, men.  I realize that you have not so much betrayed me as you fell under the sly words my brother wove to you.  There is nothing you have done thus far that cannot be undone.  But you must put down your weapons."

The guard to the right turns and looks at his companion.  He turns and points his crossbow at the other guard.  "Drop your crossbow, Halcyon, and join, with me, the King."  The second crossbowman, the one named Halcyon, looks shocked as he turns and looks in the face of the other.  "Thomas, you're serious?  We are traitors, the king will not pardon our actions." 

"I've never felt good about this, Hal.  I... I don't know how I went along with Movak's plan.  By Vomadar, I needed the money though.  I'll accept the King's punishment, but I'll betray Him nor Enberton any more."  Thomas replies.  "Now drop the weapon."

Halcyon drops the crossbow almost immediately as he see the truth in his friend's eyes and knows that Thomas would fire.

"My Lord,"  Thomas says, dropping to a knee and bowing his head.  "I cannot even begin to explain myself.  I am at your mercy."

"TRAITOR!"  Belhander screams as he hears the guard's words.  "LORD MOVAK WILL HAVE YOU FOR THIS!"

--------------------------------- (((OOC))) ---------------------------------​
Sel'Tarien:  Attacks Belhander but misses rolling a total of 9 ((eek)) and misses.  Belhander attacks Sel but rolls only a 12 and also misses.

Liam:  Blasts Belhander with his Eldritch power rolling 16 total on a ranged touch attack and doing 9 points of damage.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 1, 2007)

"*Odd words coming out of the mouth of a ...traitor.*" Sel'Tarien offers as he continues his melee with the vizier.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 6, 2007)

Bolts from the murderholes on the other side come flying out at Jaeden and Gemble, who is still working over the dwarf.  Jaeden does his best to shield Gemble and Krueger and takes two bolts into his own body.  "I can't do this much longer without being right beside Krueger." Jaeden says to the halfling.  Gemble pulls out a vial from inside his coat, some inner pocket, and hands it to Jaeden.  "Alchemist's Fire!  This'll do nicely!"  The bard says, accepting the vial from Gemble.  He darts over to the closest murderhole and drops the vial inside.  Immediately, it bursts into flames and two screams are heard as the clothes of the two guards on the other side ignite.

Sel'Tarien Lunges as Belhander makes his own cut, but Sel saw the move coming and ducked under it as he made his own attack.  However, the ducking dipped the tip of his rapier some, causing him to miss the heart and catch the vizier in the ribs.  

Liam let's fly another blast of Eldritch energy, which makes the traitor cry out.  He is looking very drained now, and gritting his teeth in pain.  

From behind the wall, Thomas comes out, crossbow armed and firing a shot at Belhander.  The bolt barely misses, but definately gets the Vizier's attention.

--------------------------------- (((OOC))) ---------------------------------​
Sel'Tarien:  Attacks Belhander rolling a 22 and hitting, doing 9 points of damage.  

Liam:  Blasts Belhander with his Eldritch power rolling 15 and hitting, doing a total of 8 points of damage


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 7, 2007)

Sel'Tarien quietly continues his lunge at Belhander, determined to end the fight.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 12, 2007)

Crackling energy wreathes Liam's hand once more as he moves to end this conflict.

"This ends now."

[sblock=ooc]If Belhander still stands, he gets the blast.
+6 touch attack; 2d6+1 damage 

Otherwise, he'll move to try and get behind the second murder hole to see if the burned crossbow men have any fight left in them.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 12, 2007)

Sel'Tarien and Belhander both lunge at each other, rapier and dagger biting deep into the other as both, man and elf, connect with their respective blades.  Sel's rapier drives through the midsection of Belhander, but the wound partially heals as the two daggers of the Vizier bite into Sel's shoulder and side. ((Sel takes 6 and 4 damage, for a total of 10 points))  Suddenly, Sel'Tarien screams out as the violent images and horrific visions that Liam suffered only minutes before and finally overcome  ((I forgot to do that roll, so you get it automatically now))  Liam knows well that scream and fights back the memory of those horrible things he was forced to witness and wishing his friend did not have to witness them now.  

The Vizier watches, though staggeringly so, as the elf falls to the ground, quaking uncontrollably as the vile madness takes over.  "All shall fall to the power of Lord Movak."  Belhander exclaims as he reaches down and takes Sel by the hair... the elf doesn't even notice.  Putting one of the ebony blades to Sel's throat, the man chuckles.

"This ends now." Comes the voice of Liam, catching the shaky legged Vizier off guard.  In his weakened state, he'd become tunnelvisioned and forgot about Liam for one fatal moment as the cackling eldritch energy explodes from the Warloch's hand and finds it's mark in Belhander's face, knocking the man over, never to rise again.

From around the corner come the two guards, clothes burning, as they try to escape the alchemical fire raging on the floor and walls where Jaeden threw it.  

Jaeden and Thomas approach the two guards as they put themselves out, their weapons trained on the traitors who have long since discarded and forgotten their own.  "Surrender now, men."  Thomas commands, "Or we shall only add to your sorrows."

The two guards looks up, almost in surprise.  They see the body of Dean Belhander, the rapier and heavy crossbow pointed at them and the King, looking every bit the stately man that he is, standing only a few feet behind them.  Both guards drop to their knees, placing their hands behind their heads.  



----------==========(((OOC)))==========------------​I took a few dramatic liberties there.  Liam did max damage, Sel missed the save by 1   Sel's attack knocked Belhander down to 2 HPs (Belhander had initiative and healed 5 back before Sel got to attack, though I wrote it up as at the same time).  Sel would have dropped Belhander if he'd have gotten to go first.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 13, 2007)

Sel grasps his head, reeling from the horrifying visions, unaware of his surroudings.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 13, 2007)

Liam walks unsteadily over to Belhander, kicking the man's dagger away from the reach of anyone who might be of a mind to use it.  He checks on Krueger and Sel, doing his best to soothe the troubled visions that he only too recently experienced.  After a moment, he turns to face the king, and offers a bow.

"Sire. . . I would like to report.  As you requested, we moved to aprehend Ex-Vizier Belhander.  We located him, but he resisted arrest and we were required to use deadly force in the execution of our duties.  I also have reason to suspect a threat to Lady Asta and possibly your other daughters, they may have been abducted as part of this plot.  Krueger and I attempted to locate them, but were unsuccesful."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 14, 2007)

"Our daughters?  Our Niece? Tell Us what you know?"  The King asks impatiently and forcefully, as a man whose heart seems ready to blow out of his chest.

Krueger finally sits up, looking very weak.  Gemble grins happily to himself and teases the dwarf about saving his life.  *"Cripes, me'd rather be dead."  *Krueger groans.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Neice?  Whoops.  I have to remember that one.  Hmmm, need to go edit the OOC post about seducing a princess too. . .[/sblock]

Liam shrugs and does his best to fill in as much as he knows about the events.  He conceals his own suspicions regarding the princesses' motives and merely poses the events as a possible risk to all.

"When searching for Dean Belhander, we came upon a pair of your gate guards remarking on Lady Asta and Princess Kerrol having left the castle together.  They were accompanied by the princess's guards. . . but as we have seen here, Belhander's treachery seems to have spread and infiltrated your closest guards.  Still, it might have been nothing, except that the guards, unaware of Belhander's betrayel, reported the ladies journey to him.  Thus, before appearing here, he was aware of their exiting the castle grounds, and he could have left orders against them.  I do not know how far his poison has spread, and it may be nothing more than an innocent shopping trip, but I have my fears and felt it best to voice them."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 15, 2007)

"Oh dear..."  The king mutters.  "This does not bode well at all.  Our Daughter, Princess Kerrol, has never liked Our Niece, Asta.  But Our brother, Movak disowned her years back.  Our own daughters were fully grown and We have grown old these past few years, and We did dote on Asta as Our own, raising her Ourself, as Our own.  We had raised Our daughters with the strictest of discipline, for one day the thrown would be one of theirs.  But Our dear Asta, turned out by her own father, mother disappearing under most unusual circumstances never to be seen again... the girl had many a pains to wet her eyes.  

"Sadly, Our daughters think, to this day still, that We love Asta more than ever them."  The King looks as if he might cry for a moment.  With a deep sigh, he continues.  "Only recently, when the Lady Asta had seemed to exhibit some talent in the mystical arts, quite accidentally, mind you, did Our brother become interested in his offspring.  Movak did demand of Us to return Asta to him.  But We will do no such thing.  We fear Kerrol may have served this end to Our Brother, and tricked Our dearest Asta into returning to her astranged father."


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 16, 2007)

Liam expression grows increasingly dire as the King explains the situation.  The king's willingness to admit the possibility of his own daughter's treachery did not bode well for Lady Asta.  He looks over the decimation of the room.  The near murder of the king, the near death of Krueger; it was important that they were all here to deal with Belhander, but he couldn't help but feel guilt over having not found Lady Asta.

"So the Lady may even now be in the hands of the man who orchestrated this day's bloodshed."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 19, 2007)

After the King's long speech, Sel soon regains himself and a minute later, he is able to push aside the horrific visions altogether.  

"Sire," Thomas says, "I know not what is going on with the Lady Asta.  But I'll wager her disappearance has something to do with some ceremony Movak is planning for this night."  The guard who returned to the will of the King says.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 21, 2007)

Sel slowly gets back together, and listens. As Thomas mentions a ceremony, his eyes darken and he finally speaks up. "*A ceremony? In this context, that can't be good. How much time is left?*"
Sel really would prefer to get some rest, but if Evil doesn't rest, neither can they.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2007)

"I don't know any times, Sire." Thomas says as he turns back to the King.  "I know only that I've heard of this ceremony through some of the other guards working for Movak."


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 22, 2007)

"*We should move immediately, then. That is, after we get some healing.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 23, 2007)

"Then let us go back to Our Court.  Our Royal healers will tend to your wounds."  King Promus says.  A few minutes later, you find yourselves in a tower just off of the palace where several clerics are cleaning your wounds and casting holy spells that close up the wounds.  Krueger looks much more healthy now, complete with his dour face and grumpy attitude.  The clerics seem extremely helpful and very greatful that you saved their King.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 24, 2007)

"*Thank you, Sire.*" Looking at his friends, Sel asks them. "*Are you ready?*"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 29, 2007)

Thomas arrives to the halls of healing and stands before the group.  "The King has asked me to join you, if you'll have me.  Another will be joining us soon.  He will lead us to the catacombs where this ceremony is supposed to be taking place and a secret entrance that he believes is still serviceable."


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 3, 2007)

(hafrogman?)

"*Anyone willing to aid us is welcome, as far as I am concerned.*"


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 3, 2007)

(sorry, been busy.  Trying to pick up the pieces.)

Liam seems to be staring off into space, at Sel's words he turns and looks.

"What?  Oh, yes.  Sorry, it's been quite a day.  Let us make haste then."


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 10, 2007)

((Sorry about not getting to post over the vacation... Internet access was $10 a day... a bit steep for me))

The final member of the party arrives, as Thomas introduces him to you.  "This is Deven, he has knowledge of healing as well as some skills with a blade.  His presence will greatly increase our chances."  

Deven bows low before speaking.  "I am deeply in your debt for the saving of the life of my King and Lord.  If there is anything I can do for you, you've but to ask."  
*
"Quit yer yappin', aye?" * Krueger grunts, already annoyed by all the talk.

"That's Krueger's charming way of saying that we should leave now."  Jaeden adds with a wink and a clap on the shoulder of Deven.  

Deven leads the way though the crowded city streets of the great city of Enberton.  He heads basically an westerly direction the whole time, cutting north for a block from time to time.  Along the way, he tells you the tale of the old Catacombs, where the dead of Enberton were once burried centuries before.  But the Catacombs filled nearly a thousand years ago and were closed down from new burrials.  5 years back, there had been many tales of the dead walking and being seen in the vicinity of the old catacombs, and this greatly scared the locals of the neighborhood.  People began abandoning the area as the rumors and stories, to say nothing of the sightings, spread.  Businesses began to fail.  Movak, the King's brother lead the charge to right the problem.  He and a hand picked batch of his personal guards delved into the catacombs, only to return saying they had found a few wretched souls wanding around in unlife.  They slain these abominations but had found nothing that told of why or how they had come come be.  Though Movak explained that there was nothing to be frightened of anymore, he had the catacombs sealed off tightly with iron doors and used some old spell of his own finding to seal the doors magically as well.  

Soon you arrive in the part of town where the catacombs are.  It is old and nearly deserted, delapadated from lack of care or repair.  Many never returned to the area and soon only the dregs lived in the Catacomb district, once a revered and historically proud area, now refered to only as "the Hollows"

Moments later, you are standing at the gate, chained off, that leads up to the mausoleum and entrance to the catacombs.  Vines and weeds run over the once pristine landscaping and white washed building.  Massive bronze doors bar the way in, looking quite forboding with some kind of magically glowing rune over the lock.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 12, 2007)

"*That doesn't look inviting. Liam, can you say anything about that rune?*"


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2007)

Feeling almost light-hearted for a moment, Liam nods solemnly for a moment.

"Yes.  It's magical.  The glowing is a dead give-away."

Then his own worries about Lady Asta and whatever lies beyond the doors overwhelm him and he lets out a shuddering sigh.  His slight grin fades away and he shakes his head.

"Let me get a look at it, but it's not exactly my area of expertise."

[sblock=ooc]
Spellcraft +12 with Detect Magic (at will)
to try and figure out any ongoing spell effects, types of magic, anything you got, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 22, 2007)

Liam looks over the lock and glowing rune for several minutes.  It is definately magic, but of a level of power well beyond his understanding... though, he's confident this magic is not something so powerful as to be beyond the realm of understanding for the King's wizards... at least, he hoped.  About the time that Liam is ready to give up, thinking that whomever set this up meant it to not be reopened again, the Guide speaks.  "This is the seal of Movak that he placed upon the catacombs when he sealed the tombs to stop the undead from escaping."

then, suddenly, from just to your left, comes a very small voice.  Turning, you notice a young boy, maybe 11... but very thin and hungry looking... and dirty as well as unkempt.  The kind of boy whose lived on the streets most of his life.  "Ye lookin' ta get in there, huh?  ye'll never get in that'a way." the boy says.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 24, 2007)

Sel kneels down and looks at the boy "*Well, what would you suggest?*"


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 26, 2007)

Liam turns away from the seal in surprise.  What is a little boy doing down here?  Did Movak place this seal to keep the undead at bay. . . or so he would have a place to hide when the need arose?

He nods to Sel's question and looks the boy over.

"Can you help us?"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 28, 2007)

"Well... I don't know." The boy says coyly as he wraps his arms around his tummy. "I'm awefully hungry."  he says, obviously wanting some kind of financial compensation for his "time".


----------



## Knight Otu (May 4, 2007)

(Did we pass any shops recently? If so, Sel asks Thomas to fetch some food from one, promisingly also shuffling some silver coins in his hand. Otherwise, he'll only promisingly shuffle some silver coins in his hand.)
"*I think we can remedy that.*"


----------



## Vendetta (May 6, 2007)

(No shops too close by, several blocks back at best... how much did you want to give the boy?)


----------



## Knight Otu (May 6, 2007)

(One or gold pieces worth of silver coins. Sel can't exactly boast a lot of money at the moment himself. I guess if necessary, Liam could chip in, but the current offer should buy some meals.)


----------



## Vendetta (May 6, 2007)

Sel slips his hand into the coin purse and pulls out a small handfull of silver coins; seven of them, and hands them to the boy.  His eyes light up and the boy virtually shouts, "THANKS MISTER!" You can see in his eyes now daydreams of various foods that he'll buy and you note how lean he is... probably doesn't get much to eat, much less a healthy meal. The boy grins hugely at the group and then takes off running. "FOLLOW ME!" He shouts over his shoulder.

He runs around toward the back of the Mausoleum, but when he gets to the back of the building, he continues running away from it, toward the street behind the Mausoleum. The runs across the fenced in grounds and up to the fense itself. He slips easily between the wroght iron bars of the fense, pausing only briefly to wave you on, the darts across the open field behind toward a very old, very worn down looking two story shop with boarded up windows and doors.

The boy leads you to a boarded up door of one of the shops and to the side where he shifts a couple of boards aside to reveal an opening into the shop. Inside the shop is covered in dust and cobwebs, but tale tell tracks lead from the opening by which you just entered around behind a countertop, from which the shop owner once did business. Following the boy around the counter, he kneels and takes hold of some of the floorboards. With a grunt, he lifts a trap door free, revealing a dark cavern below... a cavern that heads in only one direction... straight back to the mausoleum, entrance to the catacombs...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 7, 2007)

"*Thank you. What is your name, by the way?*" Sel'Tarien motions to his companions to look at the cavern and enter it.


----------



## Vendetta (May 8, 2007)

"My name is Timmy."  The boy replies with a wide grin that seems to show how thin he really is.


----------



## hafrogman (May 9, 2007)

Liam smiles at the boy after considering the cavern for a moment.

"Good lad, thank you for your assistance."

He digs into his own pouch and flips a single gold coin to the child.

"Eat well."

Then he returns his consideration to the hole which Timmy has uncovered.  He peers into the darkness, with his fiend-borne eyes penetrating to see what lies beyond.

"We should waste no time."

[sblock=ooc]Darkvision, seeing invisible, etc.

Any sort of ladder down?  How far is the drop?[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (May 10, 2007)

Looking down into the cavern below, Liam sees nothing but a corridor that extends back to the Mausoleum.  The drop seems to be no more than 8 feet and there appears to be a ladder against the near wall. 

Timmy is elated at the additional wealth but he remains quiet.  "You mean to go in?  You be careful.  Is still haunted down there."


----------



## Knight Otu (May 14, 2007)

Sel nods, well aware that they are entering dangerous terrain, again. "*We will be careful, I promise, Timmy.*" he smiles at the boy before climbing down the ladder.


----------



## Vendetta (May 17, 2007)

The cavern winds its way north toward the Mausoleum and the catacombs that lay under it.  it is dark and somewhat dank and even with Liam's darkvision, the visibility is cut short by the twisting cavern.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 18, 2007)

(I always seem to miss some piece for lighting my lamps/lanterns. In LEB, I missed oil of all things, here I'm missing flint and steel.  I can afford it still, and probably would have it if it weren't for my own absent-mindedness. Should I assume that Sel was as absent-minded as I was, or could he have thought of it?)


----------



## Vendetta (May 19, 2007)

((OOC: Naw, you can have it.  If you thought to buy a lantern or something, you'd have gotten the FnS.  It doesn't do my adventure much good to have you blind down here   ))


----------



## Knight Otu (May 21, 2007)

(Okay, I'll amend my character sheet accordingly.)
Sel lights his lamp, saying "*This'll last about six hours, I believe. I would hope we don't need that long.*"


----------



## hafrogman (May 21, 2007)

Liam nods.

"I can guide you out if it should prove otherwise.  I have no need for lanterns.  Let us push on."


----------



## Vendetta (May 22, 2007)

Moving on, You hear the tinny dripping echo of water against rock and the heavy footfalls of the dwarf, Krueger, echoing down the cavern. Moisture is prevelant throughout the cavern and the scent of the deceased mixed with the light smoke from Sel's lantern fills your nostrils. Though you can see very little until it becomes the empty blackness ahead as the tunnel disappears into nothingness beyond the tiny glow of flame produced by the lantern's burning mantels. Each of you can hear an almost moaning sound, softer yet than the faint echoes from the drips of water. A chill runs down your back... a chill that one can't help but feel when their "sixth sense" tells them evil is about... and evil of the worst kind.

The group starts moving slowly down the cavern. Moments later, some 200 yards down the line appears a large locked iron door.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

Liam stares at the door for a second, blinking.  It may not be a mystical seal, but Timmy's path hasn't exactly led them to an easy way in either.

"Any thoughts?"


----------



## Knight Otu (May 23, 2007)

"*My thought would be 'open it,' but I guess you're more interested in the 'How do we open it.' I take your magic isn't able to harm objects, then?*"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2007)

Liam rolls his eyes slightly at Sel's comments.

"Yes, I meant 'how'.  I can certainly use my magic to get us through if you like. . . it may take a while. . . a LONG while."

He turns to their erstwhile companions.

"Can any of you do anything with the lock?  Maybe we should have brought the kid, he was probably a master thief."

[sblock=ooc]2d6 damage v. 10 hardness =
1/18 chance of doing 1 damage, 1/36 chance of doing 2 damage.

every 216 seconds (36 rounds) he'll do (on average) 4 points of damage.
60 hp/inch - 2 inches = 120 hp . . . 30*36 = 1080 rounds = 
6480 seconds = 108 minutes = 1 hour, 48 minutes.

And then it's a question of whether that's a tiny little hole through the door, or if it's enough to squeeze through.  Worst case, gimme a day and I can welding torch my way through.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 1, 2007)

(Well, a tiny hole might be all we need to actually open it.)
"*I'd rather not put the boy in unneccesary danger even if he were a master thief.*" Sel answers.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 5, 2007)

"I've no skill in picking locks"  Jaeden says, not sure what the group could do to pass the door.

"It's not my area of expertise, but, well, I am a hobbit."  Gemble says as he steps forward and looking at the door.  The halfling puts his ear to the door first, listening for a moment.  "Have any of you something long and very, very thin?"

*"Cripes."*  Krueger groans.  *"Me says we bash our way through!"*


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 11, 2007)

Liam shrugs at Sel.

"It was merely a joke.  I'm quite sure I didn't intend any harm to come to the child."

He shakes his head at Krueger's words though.

"That would be quite loud, if we can get through without attracting unwanted attention, I think it would be for the best."

He looks to Gemble for a moment.

"I have a dagger. . ."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 18, 2007)

Gemble eyes the dagger suspiciously.  "Hmmmm... My own dagger is smaller... probably not small enough though..."  He trails off as he pulls his dagger out and tries to work it into the keyhole.  Ten minutes later the clack of a tumbler nearly echoes around the corridor and the iron door is unlocked.  Gemble grins as he starts to open the door.  "There you go..." But as he speaks, a strange, unearthly moan comes from the other side of the door.  Gemble quickly shuts the door and jams his dagger back into the keyhole as if to try to relock the door.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 18, 2007)

"*Turns out this door is designed to keep things in and out, after all.*" Sel sighs as he draws his weapon. "*Doesn't change the fact that we have to go in, though.*"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 20, 2007)

Liam gestures for Gemble to stop trying to relock the door, and moves to the iron portal.  He swallows hard for a moment before opening it.

"Lets see what we've got."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 21, 2007)

As the door opens again, an unearthly moan comes echoing down the cavern toward you.  "PPAAAAAAAAAAA WWWEEEEEERRRRRRR"  Beyond, Liam's special vision allows him to "see" two humanoid forms shambling toward him some 20 feet away.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 25, 2007)

"We've got company. . . and they don't look friendly."

Liam announces his findings to the others as he steps back from the doorway.  He considers for a moment the possibility that the forms aren't attacking . . . but decides to go ahead and assume they will be.  Energy sparks from his fingertips and a bolt spears through the darkness towards the nearest form.

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch Blast +7 touch attack, 2d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 25, 2007)

Sel sets down his lamp and moves towards the doorway, ready to strike.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 26, 2007)

As the eldritch blasts hit their target, light flairs up around them and they stagger forward, revealing themselves to be some kind of undead horror.  They reach out with zombie like hands as they lurch forward.  Krueger takes out his axe and steps in front of Liam.  Gemble drops back farther.  Jaeden turns toward Liam and asks, "Were they speaking?  It sounded like it was saying "password" to me."

*"Bah!"  *Krueger grunts.  *"Tha likes o' them be nae able ta speak."*

((The things are staggering forward toward you, they are now about 10 feet away.))


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 26, 2007)

Liam cocks an eyebrow at Jaeden as he backs another step away from the shambling dead, thankful that the dwarf stands between him and shuffling death.

"I guess I don't speak deadese.  Sounded like they were saying 'power' to me. . . so I gave them a dose.  But it could have been password."

He takes a pause from his conversation to fire another blast around Krueger into the oncoming undead.

"What would it be?  All we ever hear this lot say is 'In the name of Lord Movak!'"

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch Blast +7 touch attack, 2d6 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 4, 2007)

Sel keeps his position, ready to strike the first undead shambling in front of his blade.

"*I would think a password would come before opening the door. Not when the gatekeepers are trying to shred us to pieces.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 5, 2007)

As the things shamble forward, Liam unloads another blast of eldritch power.  It again strikes the thing squarely in the chest.  Both Cel and Krueger make ready their own attacks and as they things step close enough, both strike, felling the first of the two undead horrors.  The second moans loudly and brings its arm slamming down on top of Krueger's head.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 6, 2007)

Sel, seeing the second horror mauling Krueger, advances towards that beast and strikes it.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 17, 2007)

Nodding as his first target has fallen, Liam shifts his aim towards the creature attacking Krueger.

"So much for passwords, let's hope they stay dead this time."

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch Blast +7 touch attack, 2d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 21, 2007)

A combined blast of Eldritch energy with Rapier thrust and axe cleave ends the advance of the second undead horror.  

The group pushes forward.  Another sixty yards goes by and the rough hewn stone changes into flag stone and appears that the tunnel you are now has broken through to some other existing structure... probably the catacomb tombs... or perhaps, the tomb wall was broken through to create the tunnel you are in... Krueger suggests it is the latter.

ahead, the way Tees off with a door just ahead but to the left a few feet.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 23, 2007)

Sel looks at Liam. "*Door first, I'd suggest*" he whispers.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 23, 2007)

Liam can only shrug as he quietly replies to Sel.

"We can take a look, but we may need Gemble to be overly modest some more in order to get through it."

He creeps forward in order to get a better look at the door.

[sblock=ooc]Hide +7
Move Silently +7
Listen +0[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 24, 2007)

Liam steps quietly out into the corridor.  The floor is now fairly smoothly polished flagstone and it seems to echo more with each step, off of the equally smooth, hard walls.  But, perhaps, it is merely nerves... there were already two undead things dead (again) behind them...who know what else lay ahead.  As Liam gets to the door, it seems rather mundane and he can hear no sound from beyond the wooden barrier.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 6, 2007)

he feels fairly certain, judging from the quiet, that no being or critter lay beyond the door.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 6, 2007)

Sel follows Liam as quietly as possible, rapier in hand. He nods to the warlock to signify that he is ready if he wants to open the door.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 11, 2007)

Liam looks at Sel and shrugs.  The human pushes the door open, revealing a long, winding staircase that descends into darkness.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 13, 2007)

Sel frowns at the staircase. He motions to his companions to keep an eye on it, and to Liam to check out one of the corridors while he checks the other one.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 19, 2007)

As the pair split up, Sel rounds the bend and sees that the corridor goes down another 10 feet then ends at another turn, an archway that leads to a room on the side away from the middle door where the staircase is.  Immediately, Sel notices the sounds of shuffling and low, guttural moans.  Though the individual noises are not loud in and of themselves, it is obvious to Sel that there must be a great deal of whatever they are making those noises... a whole lot of them.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2007)

Liam does his best to quietly creep down the opposite corridor from Sel, keeping an eye out for creepies, crawlies and anything that goes bump in the night.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, it's taken me so long to get back here.

Hide +9
Move Silently +9[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 21, 2007)

_That does not bode well_, Sel thinks as he carefully inches closer to the archway to look inside the room.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2007)

((Not a problem, sir.  Glad you made it back.  BTW, Liam hears and sees exactly the same thing as Sel does (the shuffling and moans, arch way and all that) ))

Sel inches ever closer to the arched entrance to the room beyond but as he gets closer, something tells him that poking his head around the corner could be a very big mistake.  He is now certain that the noises he's hearing is coming from dozens and dozens of whatever they are and something tells him that he could very well be seen.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 22, 2007)

Liam backtracks down his hallway to rejoin with Sel and inform him of the noises heard from the archway.  As he follows Sel down the other corridor and hears the shuffling again, he ponders just how many of these things there are.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 22, 2007)

As he gets the feeling that approaching may be too dangerous, Sel retreats likewise and shares his findings.
"*Whatever they are, we probably can't do much about it.*" Sel whispers "*But what if they are between us and our goal?*"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 23, 2007)

Liam scratches at his chin and shrugs.

"Then we try and find a way around them, or try and guess the password.  Either way, we should make sure we've explored our other options before we go wandering into a horde of the walking dead."


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 23, 2007)

"*Which means downstairs.*" Sel nods. "*Let's go.*"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 27, 2007)

Liam nods his agreement.

"Indeed."

He joins Sel as they return to the doorway and staircase.  He peers into the darkness, thanking whatever vagaries of his blood that allow him to penetrate these depths, and begins down the stairs.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2007)

The group begins to carefully descend the stairs.  Dark flagstone makes up the steps themselves, with molds and other smallish types of algae and growth coming up between the cracks and seams like grout.  The steps get steadily more slick as the group travels down and the amount of moisture increases.  Strangely though, the temperature seems to increase by a degree or two rather than getting colder as one might think.  There is no clue for you as to how far the stairs might go as the old stone stairs twist and turn everywhich way like a snake trail. "Nae should be much more now," Krueger says in a hushed sort of yell that only a dwarf can effectivly pull off, "we now well below tha floor above us."  Dwarves have an uncanny ability to "know" where they are underground that other races just don't understand.  With that said, you turn the next corner and see, some 20 feet in front of you, the stairs finally end and open into a hallway.  At the end of that hallway is what appears to be an open doorway, perhaps with the door actually removed.  You are facing east (according to Krueger) and the doorway turns to the south. 

Unable to see much at all inside the room, simply because your sight line is broken by the walls themselves, you do make out that the wall you can see seems to have some kind of large bookcase or some such thing on it, noting that the stone of the "bookcase" is much, much different (being what appears to be solid slabs of stone) than the stacked stone making up the walls around you.

You step up to the room and peer in.  The room before you appears to be a catacomb.  The walls all the way around the room are covered from floor to ceiling with, not bookcases, but sarcophaguses.  Some are broken open revealing the bones of the long dead.  Many are clothed in what appears to be very fine clothing, and more than a few are wearing different kinds of armor.  In the middle of the rooms, more sarcophaguses are stacked on top of each other forming a kind of a wall despite the lack of the actual earthwork.  Each of the sarcophaguses open from the side, rather than the traditional removable top slab, mostly likely for this exact system of storage once used so very long ago.  

You see only one other exit as you step into the room.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 2, 2007)

Sel sadly looks at the broken graves. "*I wish we had the time to mend the damage here. May this be why the dead are restless?*"


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 3, 2007)

"Who knows the wishes of the dead?"  Jaeden replies, rhetorically, and in such a way that he sounds like he may be agreeing with the Elf.  

*"Et be down right unseemly, aye!"*  Krueger puts in, disgusted by the apparent looting of the graves. * "Oberon wilt see 'em pay in'a next werld."*

"Do the dead really get mad about that sort of thing?  I mean, how would they know?"  Gemble stutters.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 6, 2007)

Liam shakes his head slightly.

"I am more inclined to believe that the dead stir at Belhander's will.  Perhaps this is where he found his army, but they could simply be more guardians.  Be watchful for signs of unlife as we pass through."

So saying, he starts into the room, keeping an eye out for any stirring amongst the bodies.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 13, 2007)

As Liam strides forward, exactly as he had said, one of the bodies stirs to to unlife and flops out of the coffin onto the floor.  Hate is seen in its fiery eyes as it turns its head and focuses on Liam.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 17, 2007)

Sel moves to Liam's side as the undead rudely interrupts the theological discourse of the group, rapier at the ready.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 17, 2007)

The mummified horror staggers forward, jaws agape, eyes burning coals of hate.  Sel lunges with his rapier, scoring a shot in the thing's chest.  It hardly seems to notice.  A rustle comes from the other row of coffins as a second of the things falls out of it's resting place and gets to its feet.  Krueger rushes forward, followed by Jaeden and Gemble. 

*"Cripes!"*  Grunts the dwarf.  *"Et be nightmares come ta life!"*

((OOC: Everyone make a will save))


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 19, 2007)

Though Sel's resolve is not unshakable it is a strong foundation. He continues to attack the first horror.

(Will Save (1d20=17)
There is another roll by me, but that resulted in an error because of a "Will save" in the Dice field that I have no explanation for. :\ )


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 5, 2007)

Liam shivers at the oncoming horrors, but finds the constraints of the room to tight to back away.  He focuses his will as best he can and tries to avoid the creatures as he unleashes a blast at the one facing him.

[sblock=ooc]Will Save = 13

Concentration +7
Ranged touch attack +8 (point blank)
2d6+1[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 7, 2007)

Liam is overcome with fear as the horror shambles toward the pair of heroes.  Sel lunges as the thing steps near and punctures it square in the chest ((Doing 1d6+2 = 7 damage)).  You can't see what krueger does, but you can hear the dwarven warcry and the howl of his anger releasing with the cut of his axe.  Jaeden, realizing Liam is overwhelmed and unable to act, quickly grabs the warlock and pulls him back from the immediate threat of the Mummy.  The horror swings at Sel, but he quickly Nimbly aside. 

At the back of the room, Gemble is frozen solid with fear, as is Thomas, the guard who guided you into the crypt.

((OOC: DC vs. Mummy despair was 16 (ouch) or be paralyzed with fear for 1d4 round.  

Liam 2 round total, one left
Gemble 2 rounds total, one left
Thomas 3 round total, two left))


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 7, 2007)

Liam is vaguely aware of Jaeden, pulling him away, but his eyes are wide and locked on the shambling thing lurching towards him.  He knew it was coming, but the cold reality of facing the creature was a much different kettle of fish.

[sblock=ooc]Well, I'm certainly glad you held up the game for me.  I wouldn't want to have missed this.    [/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 7, 2007)

Sel takes a quick step to somewhat block the horror's path towards Liam and the rest and strikes against the mummy again.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2007)

Sel steps to the side, blocking the path toward Liam and makes another successful strike with his rapier.  The mummy hardly attempts to dodge the strike, and the tip pierces, yet again, the middle of the thing's chest. ((Doing 1d6+2 = 5 Damage))  But this time, Sel is not so lucky and the thing's forearm smashes down into the elf, crushing him in it's power.  ((Sel takes 14 points of damage... maybe Liam was the luckier of the two   Sel must now make a fort save.))

Jaeden steps forward and, with his own rapier also pierces the body of the mummy.

Soon, Liam's head clears and he can now take in the situation.  To his right, Krueger, the dwarf, seems to be doing well enough against the mummy he faces.  The mummy's powerful blows pound down upon the dwarf's bronze helm.  Krueger seems completely unphased by the attacks and, with his own powerful blows, cleaves deep into the thing's chest with his great axe.

((OOC: Both Liam and Gemble are free to act now))


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 11, 2007)

(Fortitude save (1d20+5=11)
Well, that can't be good.  
And of course Liam is the lucky one - gets the girl, gets to kill Belhander...  )


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 12, 2007)

((...doesn't get mummy rot  Thankfully, the king has a band of priests and healers at his disposal... should you make it back  ))


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 12, 2007)

Feeling remarkably spry and uninfected, Liam shakes his head clear of the fear that had gripped him, and turns his attentions to the mummy that faces of against Sel.  He tries to aim a clear shot into the combatants and energy crackles forth once more.

[sblock=ooc]Ranged touch attack +8 (point blank, precise shot, etc.)
2d6+1


Killing Belhander wasn't exactly 'luck', it was more kill him or die kind of thing.  And Liam doesn't have the girl.  The baddie has the girl     Besides, she didn't seem to fond of Liam last time they met.  Ran off crying was more like it.

I get that reaction a lot in real life, too.   :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 12, 2007)

Recovering himself, the warlock unleashes a deadly blast of eldritch energies the slam into the mummy like ton of bricks.  ((MAX DAMAGE!!))  The mummy recoils from the effect of the magical assault and gives Sel a perfect opening to sink his rapier into the thing again.  ((Doing 1d6+2=7 points of damage))

The thing looks hurt now and the fire in its eyes burn more brightly than before as a sense of desperation seems to fill it and thus, fuel its hunger to feed on life energies, as the undead in Enber are want to do.  It raises its fist again and brings it down, but Sel dances aside easily enough.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 12, 2007)

(Well, we are out to save the girl, at least. And I had a nice shot at killing Belhander, I believe, if I hadn't failed that one save. And you still don't have mummy rot. )

Sel continues his onslaught against the horror, not aware yet what has befallen him due to the wound he just suffered.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 15, 2007)

Sensing the damage done to the undead horror, Liam continues to press the assault against the mummy.  He lends another arcane blast to combine with Sel's sword thrusts in the hopes of defeating the first of these creatures before moving on.

[sblock=ooc]Rinse, lather, repeat.

Ranged touch attack +8 (point blank, precise shot, etc.)
2d6+1[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 16, 2007)

With their combined assault once again proving true, the two heroes finally fell the mummified horror and it collapses on the ground with a thud, nearly breaking down completely into dust.  

Around the other side of the stacked up sarcophaguses, Krueger swipes his own axe at what seems to be a greatly weakened mummy, but misses.  A curse escapes the dwarf's lips as the horror drops a pounding forearm into the head of the dwarf.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 16, 2007)

Sel rushes to Krueger's aid, hoping the dwarf doesn't mind too much.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 16, 2007)

Liam circles around, passing over the now-dead. . . er, re-dead mummy, angling to get a clear shot at the creature still facing off against the stalwart dwarf.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 17, 2007)

*"Me kept et busy fer ye!"*  Krueger grunts loudly as Sel rushes up, taking up arms by the dwarf's side.  The dwarf seemed wearied, as if he'd taken quite a pounding from the undead horror.  

Working in tandem, the dwarf and elf take opposite steps to the side of the horror, Sel lunges at the head, Krueger chops at the hip.  Both attacks score and the mummy reels backwards.  Then it virtually explodes into dust and dried out chunks of human body parts before them as Liam, who came around from behind, unloads another of his mighty Eldritch blasts into it.  

Gemble comes rushing up. "HA!"  He shouts magnificently, as if he'd been a part of some great battle, a part beyond spectator, that is.  The halfling begins to look nervous. 

*"Et be dead, if'n that be wot ye worried 'bout, ye yella."*  Krueger grunts at the halfling.  

Gemble stops on some of the dust that made up the mummy only a few short moments earlier.  "Yeah... take that you big, scary, thing you."  He says


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 17, 2007)

"*Let us hope that there aren't more of those beasts lurking about. We probably need healing, but we should not forget that Movak won't delay his plans for us.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 24, 2007)

*"Me only gots a couple o' these."*  Krueger says as he hands a phial to Sel.  The dwarf drinks down a similar phial and his wounds seem to magically heal up a bit.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 24, 2007)

(Didn't the king send a priest along?)

Sel thanks Krueger before taking the phial, then says "*Let's continue.*" and does so.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 25, 2007)

((GOOD LORD, I'd forgotten all about Devin!  He's got a couple levels of cleric and  fighter in him.  Not much healing but enough... we hope, since Krueger only has one more potion))


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 28, 2007)

Liam nods at Sel and Kreuger as they address their wounds.

"Let us keep moving, we need to press on, if you two are able."

He puts actions to words and starts towards the exit, slowing as he approaches it, sticking to the shadows and trying to remain unobtrusive as he peers out to see what lies beyond.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 29, 2007)

Devin prays quietly for a moment then reaches out and touches Sel on the s houlder.  The elf feels a warmth flow through his body and his wounds begin to close. ((Healed 12 points of damage)  TThe group leaves the room out of the next corridor, which turns and twists for nearly a hundred yards before opening up into another room.  

This room has small shrines built throughout devoted to long dead heroes.  Shrines along the walls and in the center of the room stand surrounded by paintings and sculptures of heroic deeds.  Sadly, the crypts containing the long dead heroes appear to have been invaded.  The room is filled with rubble and debris of all kinds, scattered corpses with skin stretched tight from the ages.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2007)

Liam eyes the corpses ousted from their coffins warily.

"What do you think?  More of the restless dead to impede our progress?  Or is Movak searching for something in all these tombs?  And more importantly, has he found it?"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 30, 2007)

*"ee prolly jest lookin' fer more fodder ta raise against us!"  *Krueger grunts.

"You bring up an interesting point, Liam."  Jaeden says thoughtfully.  "I wonder if there is something in these catacombs that interests Movak that he is searching for."

"M...mmm....maybe he found it already. Thass why he's doing this ceremony, maybe?"  Gemble says, visibly shaken.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 30, 2007)

"*It may be both.*" Sel says as he surveys the desecrated room. "*Though I fear Gemble may be right. If Movak was searching something, he might even have found it when he first came here to 'slay the undead abominations' and then 'sealed the catacombs.'*" Sel continues, wary that new undead fiends may spring at them at any moment.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 1, 2007)

((OOC: Knight, make a spot check for Sel, please))


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 1, 2007)

(Spot check (1d20+1=12))


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 2, 2007)

Sel steps into the room, eyes wide as he takes in everything he can see in hopes that some corpse does not raise and catch him unawares.  As he passes by one skeleton, draped with dried and taunt flesh that had long since pulled away from the bone beneath in several places, the elf notices that near the neck is something... but the moment that he realizes that it is a dart, he already hears the "phfft" of darts shooting out of the side wall at him.

((Knight, I'll need a reflex save for Sel, please))


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 2, 2007)

(Reflex save (1d20+6=15))


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 3, 2007)

with the utmost luck and his blessed elven reflexes, Sel is able to BARELY dodge out of the way of 4 darts that shot out from the wall closest to him by dropping to the ground.

*"CRIPES!"*  Krueger yells from the entrance to the room as he starts moving in.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 3, 2007)

Liam holds up a hand as the Dwarf goes barreling in.

"Wait!  There could be more traps!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 3, 2007)

"*Seems plausible.*" Sel offers, not quite sure of he should move, and if so, into which direction.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 4, 2007)

Krueger stops cold in his tracks for a moment, looking from side to side.  *"Ye think, aye?"*

"There could be." Jaeden adds.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 5, 2007)

"You're alright in there, Sel?  They missed, right?  Where did they come from?  . . . More importantly, is it going to happen again?  Nobody bothered to remove the last victim it seems, but the trap still sprung, we could all set it off as we try and move through."

Liam peers curiously at the walls in front of him, careful not to actually pass the threshold.

[sblock=ooc]Are all the skeletons near the entrance, or are some further into the room?[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 6, 2007)

as you all look in the room, it seems that the skeletons seem to be scattered around the room, however... the bulk of them are in the area where Sel currently is crouched.



((OOC: Hey... is anyone else's Subscriptions messed up?  I can't go to my subscriptions page.  Did I miss something?))


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 6, 2007)

(Subscriptions are apparently broken at the moment.)
"*I'm no expert, but since there seem to have been darts shot before we came through, it is possible that it'll happen again.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 8, 2007)

"So... what'll we do?"  Jaeden asks


((OOC: Make spot checks please))


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 8, 2007)

(Spot Check (1d20+1=3))
In his lying position, Sel finds himself oddly attracted to the ceiling. "*Well, we can't just hope that the traps won't harm us, so we need to keep a few eyes open for them, but we can't waste too much time on searching for them, either.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 8, 2007)

"Right!"  Krueger grunts then stomps into the room.  Not even 5 seconds pass before darts come shooting out of the wall at him, skipping off of the top of his helmet with a small "Ting!" sound.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 14, 2007)

((OOC: Bump!  Just in case you guys are like me and your subscriptions are not working and the thread has gotten burried under the mass of other games))


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 14, 2007)

(Sorry, kind of lost track of this.)

"*Well, that means there will be more darts.*" Sel carefully stands up. "*Can you see what triggers it so you guys can circumvent it?*"


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 16, 2007)

((OOC: Still waiting on the result of Liam's spot check on that))


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2007)

Liam looks intently around the room "There" he says, pointing to the far side of the wall.  Krueger trots across the room, the occasional dart bouncing off of his metal helm.  Not quite as perceptive as Liam, the dwarf fumbles around the wall, with Liam's direction, for anohter minute until he finds the trigger that turns off (presumably) the darts.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 22, 2007)

((OOC: Post in OOC forum HERE, for those of you whose subscriptions, like mine, are still all effed up.))


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 22, 2007)

Sel carefully takes a few steps, ready to drop if more darts shoot across the room after all. Assuming no more darts come, he says "*Good work. Let's continue, but keep your eyes open.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 3, 2008)

((My subscriptions still don't work... I'm guessing that's been a problem for hafrogman too))

With careful steps at first, the group soon realizes that indeed the lever turned off the darts.  And, in fact, now that you have the ability to look around, you see another lever just like the one near where you came into the room in the first place.  

ah well...

moving out through the next door, you make your way down another long tunnel that eventually opens up into another room.  As you begin to step in, you hear the clicking of metal gears and suddenly, from just above you, a portcullis drops!

((Make a reflex save))


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 4, 2008)

(Reflex save (1d20 6=23))


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 4, 2008)

(Regarding the subscriptions, thy will work again on ENW 2, which should hopefully go life soon.)


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 5, 2008)

Sel'Tarien's fantastic elven reflexes grant him the ability to choose on which side of the Portcullis he'd like to end up on, inside the room or outside the room in the hall where the group came from.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 5, 2008)

(Oy. Inside it is, looking for a way to open that thing again. Probably not a wise choice, but that's Sel. )


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 10, 2008)

Seeing the portcullis coming down, Sel'Tarien lithely steps inside the room.  Jaeden too, steps into the room, though it appeared that he'd not make it for the briefest of moments.  Unfortunately, Thomas, the priest, Gemble (who could have made it but chose to stay), Liam, and Krueger all came up short and are caught on the other side of the Portcullis.  The dwarf quickly grabs ahold of the steel crossbar and begins tugging and struggling to lift it, but is unable.  

"Wh...what now?" Gemble peeps out.

The room Sel and Jaeden are in is not very large, but there are two exits from the room other than the one they entered through.  You came in fromthe north and there are corridors to the east and to the south... and you think you hear the sound of footfalls echoing every so faintly from one of those corridors.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 10, 2008)

"*Sounds like company. See something to raise the portcullis?*" Sel asks.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 11, 2008)

At first glance, Sel does not see anything readily available that could provide decent leverage against the portcullis.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 11, 2008)

"*Liam, think you can destroy it?*"


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 25, 2008)

((My guess is Liam/hafrogman is gone   Or maybe its a subscription issue. I'm still hating that mess))


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 25, 2008)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((My guess is Liam/hafrogman is gone   Or maybe its a subscription issue. I'm still hating that mess))



(He posted in the OOC thread after I poked him. Maybe he wanted to hear from youin that regard?)


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2008)

Liam shakes his head.

"It would be faster trying to chip through the stone walls with your dagger.  Steel is hardy stuff.  I would expect there to be some way to raise this thing, a lever or switch.  But we may not have time to search for it at the moment.

You two are the most at risk.  Either we all stand and fight or you two run.  We can stay here and see if our hosts will raise the portcullis for us in order to reach us."


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 27, 2008)

For a brief moment, Krueger contemplates trying to chop through with his ax, but seems to realize that his ax might not be up to the task, and even if it were, would not be worth much as a weapon after.

Agreeing with Liam's assessment, Jaeden says to Sel, "You look, my friend, I'll keep watch."  The bard pulls his rapier and steps forward a few steps to where the sounds are coming, which is now clearly coming from the eastern corridor.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 28, 2008)

"I guess we'll have a look around on this side.  But I expect that it wouldn't be much of a trap if the controls were on the inside.  Jaeden, let us know if something unfriendly comes.  I should be able to lend support from here."

Liam begins to look around the walls of the chamber, searching for anything that might be controls for the portcullis, or might conceal them.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 30, 2008)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "I guess we'll have a look around on this side.  But I expect that it wouldn't be much of a trap if the controls were on the inside.  Jaeden, let us know if something unfriendly comes.  I should be able to lend support from here."



"*I figured it would be for keeping people like us out rather than anything else... not that I had much time to think when that thing came down...*" Sel offers as he looks around on his side.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 1, 2008)

((OOC: I'm lame, I should have posted to make a spot check back last time I posted... I'll go ahead and roll one for you))

Sel looks around quickly for some kind of lever or trigger to open the portcullis from the inside, as does Liam and the others on the outside.  But before long, Jaeden says "They're here!"  Your eyes turn to the eastern entrance and in strides half a dozen men leading a small force of Enberton Guardsmen.  They turn and notice you and raise their weapons...

Sel notices a strange "brick" in the wall and suspects that it is, or hides the trigger to open the portcullis.  But it is out of his immediate reach.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 1, 2008)

Liam quickly abandons his search and moves forward to stand at the portcullis, peering through at the new arrivals.  Guardsmen, or, more likely, more of Movak's traitors.  He calls out through the bars to the guards.

"I don't suppose there's any chance that you lot are still loyal to the king are you?  Reinforcements and so on?"

He doesn't hold much hope for his question, and watches them warily, ready to respond with force as soon as they attack.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 2, 2008)

(What would it take to reach the brick? Would I face attacks of opportunity?)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 3, 2008)

Sel cannot reach the trigger without crossing a good chunk of the stone floor, but he can do so without coming under direct attack, at least not from those with melee weapons.  It would be obvious what he was trying to do for an archer, that is, if the archer knew the location of the mechanism.

The first man through the eastern corridor steps forward toward Jaeden, how also draws his weapon.  

The lead guardsman steps forward beside the other and says, *"It is in the service of the King that we are here!  State your names and purpose?  Why are you in this foul place?" * The apparent captain orders.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 4, 2008)

Liam shrugs, but doesn't quite relax.  Not ready to trust these men quite yet, but willing to give honesty a shot.

"I am Liam Wester, and my companions and I been sent by the king to attempt the rescue of Lady Asta who has been kidnapped by a traitor or traitors as part of a plot against the king."


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 5, 2008)

Sel stays cautious and silent, ready to spring towards the probably mechanism if things turn sour.
(For some reason I get the feeling that Sel should take a level of rogue if he sees the next level.  )
(Subscriptions should be back in working order, by the way.)


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 11, 2008)

((Sorry guys, life's been busy... back to business though  ))

*"Then you must be the ones Good King Promus had mentioned when he quested this mission to us."*  The captain says

One of the "adventurers" steps forward.  He is an elf wearing fancy studded leather armor.  He has a large hat that is pulled low over his face so it sits in shadow and he has a pasty complexion  ((Please make spot checks)).  "My companions and I have been working for the King since we arrived in Enberton trying to solve the mysteries that have plagued the Summit meetings since it began with the murder of the Dwarven ambassador.  We have recently uncovered a plot by the King's own brother to unleash a horde of undead horrors upon Enberton at the completion of some diabolical ceremony this vary eve.  We are the advance team as the King musters his army.  By chance, you've not any sort of clue as to where we might find such an army?"  the elf says


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2008)

Liam nods.

"Indeed, it is good to know that the king was able to send reinforcements so quickly.  We were forced to attempt entry through an unusual path.  It took us past a chamber filled with the walking dead, your army I assume.  We found another way through."

[sblock=spot]1d20+0 = 6
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1490516/[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 12, 2008)

(Spot Check (1d20 1=19))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 13, 2008)

Something doesn't look right about the elf before you, to Sel's eye, but he can't put his finger on it.  But nothing gives you cause to think that things are not on the up and up.

"A chamber filled with the walking dead, you say?"  The elf says, almost surprised.  "Where?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2008)

Liam gestures behind himself.

"It was a few chambers back and up some stairs.  I could point you the way, but we appear to be having a little trouble with this portcullis.  It came down separating me from my friends. . . and you from your quarry it would seem."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2008)

"I'm sure we can do something about that."  The elf suggests and turns to the guard that has come with him.  "Let's get some men on this portcullis."  Almost all of the guards step up, though only a few can 'fit'.  ((Since we've no PC "strong guy", I'll forgo the roll))  With the help of Thomas and Krueger from the outside, and 4 good strong men on the inside, the portcullis is forced up and the two groups swap positions. 

"Up some stairs this direction, you say?"  The elf confirms, once the two groups appear ready to move on.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 19, 2008)

Liam greets Sel and Jaeden as they are reunited thanks to timely aid from the mysterious new group.  He turns again in response to the elf's question.

"Indeed.  If you are quiet as you approach you are bound to hear them as you draw near.  There are a lot of bodies moving that shouldn't be.  What do you intend to do about them?  There may even be too many for your group to face directly."


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 21, 2008)

Sel lets Liam direct the other group, looking at his companions if they might recognize the newcomers.


Assuming that the other group goes on its way, Sel whispers. "*I guess we should take the path that they didn't use then... odd. Where did they come from, anyway? Did they take the front gate?*"


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 21, 2008)

"Perhaps they are.  But we have a "Call Stone"* that the assembling army of the King can use to find us once we find the horde."   The elf says in responce to Liam's description of how large the force of the undead.  With that, the second group makes their way up the cavern from which you have just come.

*"Bah, who cares!  Now we knowed wot direction ta go." * Krueger gripes, agreeing with Sel's observation.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2008)

Liam scratches at his chin and shrugs.

"I don't know how they got in, or where so many came from in such a short time.  I fear there is something we have overlooked, but Kreugar is right.  We have our mission, we must move on lest our delay puts Lady Asta into even more danger."

So saying, he makes ready to continue deeper into the tomb.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 23, 2008)

and with that, the group moves down the corridor to the south.  Soon, it opens up into another room.

This oddly shaped cavern is also filled with interesting shrines.  Though, they do not appear to be dedicated to heroes, per se, but rather to “elite” members of historical Enberton.  The shrines are in a state of disrepair as if someone, or something, went on a rampage in here.  All around the room are skeletal corpses in decayed clothing.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 29, 2008)

"It looks like something went on a rampage in here."  Jaeden says looking at the mess of corpses, broken caskets and sarcophagi


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 29, 2008)

Liam nods gravely.

"Indeed, it seems as if no body lies undisturbed in this tomb?  Does Movak simply seek to cause dissaray and wake the dead to serve him, or do you think he is searching for something.  Something that was buried here?  Either way, we must push forward.  Expect the dead to walk."

Once again, Liam moves into the room, keeping an eye on the bodies for signs of unlife.

[sblock=ooc]Do we have Sel?[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 29, 2008)

(Sorry, I guess I'm a bit caught in the news tangle at the moment.  )
Sel nods as well. "*And traps. Be careful.*"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 2, 2008)

"Look at that." Gemble says, pointing to an oddly shaped golden scepter with a strange crescent moon at the top.  Along the shaft of the scepter is some kind of engraving.  The scepter is laying beside a regal looking corpse that half hangs out of the tomb.  Something tells you there is something important about it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 2, 2008)

Sel looks at Liam to see if he has any idea about the scepter, then, if Liam doesn't protest, edges slowly forwards to take a better look at it.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 4, 2008)

Liam frowns at the scepter for a moment.

"It's certainly something."

He holds up a finger for a moment, focusing his sight on the scepter for a moment.

[sblock=ooc]Detecting magic. . . is it?[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 5, 2008)

Liam [sblock] There is only the slightest bit of magic, you almost missed it at first.  It is combination magic, meaning it needs to combine with something else for the magical effect to work.  This kind of thing is most often used to create some kind of magical lock.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 5, 2008)

"Hmmm.  That's odd."

Liam puzzles over the scepter for a moment before shrugging.

"Go ahead and grab it if you want, there probably isn't enough magic there to harm you.  Not by itself anyways.  It seems part of something larger though.  Doesn't seem like something to leave lying around anyways."


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 5, 2008)

"*Part of something larger? Not sure I like the sound of that... right now, or to be combined?*"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 5, 2008)

"Like a single piece of a puzzle.  Perhaps that is why everything here has been torn apart.  Perhaps all of the pieces are in this tomb, but not together.  Perhaps it is nothing to do with our mission at all.  I cannot say."


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 6, 2008)

"*But if the scepter is part of why whoever defiled this place did so, why didn't they take it along?*" Sel wonders, then moves to take a closer look.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 7, 2008)

"Maybe it fell out after they whoever did this left?"  Jaeden offers as an explanation as to why the scepter was left unfound.  "If indeed it is what they were searching for."


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 10, 2008)

"It could have been hidden, overlooked or it could just be nothing.  Still, if it is important, I'd rather have it with us than leave it here.  But we need to keep moving, so let's go."

So saying, he reaches down to grab the scepter and after a quick check to make sure he hasn't destroyed the world, he starts off to pass through the chamber.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 10, 2008)

Somewhat wondering when Liam overtook him, Sel follows.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2008)

As you move on, the corridor winds and twists, much as before.  "*We be goin' down."* Krueger says after 15 minutes, though the rest of you do not notice any slant or decline in the walk.  eventually the cavern opens wide.  This room, like the others, is a large tomb filled with many broken skeletons of the long dead.  There is an unearthly howl and a near skeletal body rushes toward you.  It appears to be a zombie but moves much more smoothly.  Then it opens it’s mouth and a long, cartilaginous tongue with spiked claws whips about.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 13, 2008)

Liam staggers back from the sudden assault and lets out a brief cry of alarm as their foe leaps from concealment.  Energy crackles from his hand as he lets loose a blast at the creature.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative, I presume?

Initiative +3
Ranged touch attack +7, 2d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 14, 2008)

Sel quickly lunges forward with his rapier, trying to strike the creature if it is in reach.

(Init +4; Rapier +9 melee; 1d6+4/+2* piercing; 18-20/x2
*without Insightful Strike (against targets immune to sneak attack/critical hits))


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Sel and Krueger lunge forward with their respective weapons as Liam steps back.  Sel's rapier cleanly stabs into a fleshy portion of the creature's abdomen ((1d20+9 = 23, hit! 1d6+2 = 6)).  The beast hardly seems to notice the strike, but instead swings its arm, crashing down into the skull of the dwarf who reels from the pain for a moment.  

Liam unleashes his Eldritch might, easily scoring a hit on the thing ((1d20+7 = 16, hit! 2d6 = 9)) followed by a cut from the quickly recovered dwarf. 

Pushing past Liam, where the warlock had once stood, Thomas steps up and thrusts his own sword between Sel and Krueger at the thing but misses, as does Jaeden who tries to stab at it with his rapier over the top of the dwarf's head.  But the tip of the blade catches solid bone and skips harmlessly aside.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 17, 2008)

Sel shifts a few step to give the others room and help the others surround the monster before striking again.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 23, 2008)

Sel steps aside and lunges forward, his rapier again catching a fleshy area around the chest of the thing. ((1d20+9 = 21, hit!  1D6+2 = 5 damage))  Krueger also slips to the side, allowing the others more room to fight.  The dwarf's ax cuts deeply into the thing, drawing its full attention.  Again, the monster slams its fist into the dwarf's head and the tongue, that whips around latches onto the dwarf's neck... and Krueger calls out in pain.

Thomas and Jaeden slip into the spots once occupied by Krueger and Sel.  Jaeden's attack seems to skip off of bone, but Thomas' sword catches the fleshy midsection.  Liam unleashes another blast of eldritch might but it misses, going over the shoulder of the thing.  ((Natural 1, 19 save vs. fumble))


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 7, 2008)

Liam unleashes another blast of the eldritch energy that wells up within him, nailing the thing straight in the chest.

((OOC: New round))


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 7, 2008)

Sel continues his assault at the monster as well, intent to not give it any more chances to hurt his companions.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 8, 2008)

Krueger lays another ax shot across the chest of the thing as Jaeden lands his own steel into the fleshy tender middle.  Thomas misses with his next attack, but Devin steps back and casts Cure moderate wounds on Krueger as the horror bashes down upon the dwarf's head once more.  "Try dodging." Gemble squeeks from the back.  

*"Try fightin', ye drip!" * Krueger growls back.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 15, 2008)

Liam once again unleashes a blast of eldritch energy upon the thing, and for the first time, it seems to be looking less animated.  

((New Round))


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 15, 2008)

(I'm a mite confused here, I think - did I land any attacks on the creature? I don't see anything about that.)


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 17, 2008)

((OOC: oopse, you're right.  I forgot I did a partial round trying to give hafrogman a chance to post before actually doing the turn... waited a week and thought I posted the round.))

Sel makes another lunge, scoring a shot in the chest of the beast as the healing spell envelops Krueger.  ((1d20+9 = 19, hit! 1D6+2 = 7 damage))


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 17, 2008)

Sel quickly nods to Devin as the priest heals Krueger, and again strikes at the beast they are facing.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 22, 2008)

((Well, sir, I guess it's a solo game now  
*hafrogman*, if you can return, you are certainly welcome back, no explanations needed.  Things happen, I know that  ))

Krueger's ax misses the target as he's busy growling at the halfling, a fact that greatly embarrasses the dwarf. *"Ye foul, cursed thing!"* the dwarf roars.

Jaeden's and Sel's blades, in union, find the fleshy middle of the horror. ((1d20+9 = 26, hit! 1D6+2 = 6 damage))

Thomas' own blade makes a great cut into the thing, drawing its full attention (since the dwarf missed).  The thing slams its arm down across Thomas' head, almost knocking the poor guard for a loop.  Liam fires another eldritch blast, which splashes across the thing's face... that horror of a face... it seems to focus on Thomas more than it had ever focused on the dwarf, perhaps sensing him closer to reaching his demise than Krueger ever was.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 26, 2008)

Sel grows rather desperate as he sees the ease with which the monster almost beats Thomas, and strikes again, hoping the that the beast might concentrate on him instead.


----------



## Vendetta (May 1, 2008)

Cel lunges once again and this time, his rapier skewers the thing through the middle.  It staggers back into the wall, a sure sign that it is nearing death(again)

Devin quickly casts another healing spells and lays his hands on Thomas who wisely pulls back from the battle.  Krueger sees an opportunity and leaps forward, delivering a mighty ax strike that clips several rib bones from the horror.  Jaeden also lunges but his blade only hits the solid bone.  

The thing roars again, somewhat out of desperation... at least that's the way it seems.  Liam lays in another Eldritch blast as the thing slams Krueger in the head yet again.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 1, 2008)

Seeing a chance to end this fight, Sel aims to skewer the horror.


----------



## Vendetta (May 4, 2008)

...and with a flash of his quick blade, the horror's middle opens and the black ichor covered contents spill into a putrid mass on the floor and the enchantment holding the bones together in unlife is broken, the skeletal structure falling apart, bouncing and scattering around the room.


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2008)

PbP Mod:

Gah!  My bad in not catching this sooner.  Please start a new thread.  We have a 1000 post per thread limit at the moment.  I'll leave this open so you can put a link to the new thread.

Thanks, 
Bront


----------



## Vendetta (May 7, 2008)

As per instruction, the  new RP thread


----------



## Vendetta (May 7, 2008)

Bront, why can't I add the new thread to my subscriptions?


----------

